# The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

Other Forums seem to have this thread going, so I thought I would start one here. 
Was that you I saw around the Bogie Lake, Michigan area this weekend in the 05/06 Coucou Grey Phaeton turning off of Commerce Road?


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (bobm)*

I was on the Moon according to the sat-nav


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (bobm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobm* »_You probably had this disk in:











Now we all know you really didn't go to the moon!!!!
















You didn't, did you???


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Now we all know you really didn't go to the moon!!!!















You didn't, did you???









Well, if you have done the "flux capacitor" mod to the Phaeton, I would say it could be done.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (W126C)*

I don't have the flux capacitor mod, but my Homelink has been modded to operate the Stargate hidden in my back yard....this is how the Phaeton got to the Moon. Its also likely that the large EM field from the Stargate is causing occasional GPS interference in Southern England.

_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_
Well, if you have done the "flux capacitor" mod to the Phaeton, I would say it could be done.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I saw my first Phaeton in London for 4 months; a silver Diesel in Eaton Place, Belgravia. Anyone here?


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

I've recently spotted two other black Phaetons around Chigwell/Buckhurst Hill, Essex. I tooted my horn to one of them - no response. Boo.

And a very tasty black new Rolls was tailgaiting me down the A1 this morning! Maybe I'll get one of them next!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (bobm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobm* »_Mooning is always better in a Phaeton









Fixed it for you, Bob.








Now, if you've all finished...


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

That's my neck of the woods.....but it wasnt me on this occasion.
The car was probably in the workshop at the time









_Quote, originally posted by *chrishabberley* »_I've recently spotted two other black Phaetons around Chigwell/Buckhurst Hill, Essex. I tooted my horn to one of them - no response. Boo.


----------



## Tegid (Oct 15, 2006)

*Goodwood*

I spotted a tasty W12 with plate:
V12 VWW something or other at Goodwood FoS carpark Gate1.
Anybody here? Saturday.
Mine was the Black Phaeton 3.0tdi.
Apart from the purple Mosler I think the w12 was the rarest thing in THAT carpark!
Cheers
Tegid


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Other Forums seem to have this thread going, so I thought I would start one here. 
Was that you I saw around the Bogie Lake, Michigan area this weekend in the 05/06 Coucou Grey Phaeton turning off of Commerce Road?

Wait, what? You were in my neighborhood this past weekend and did not call? Oh the guilt, the shame! 
Foo on you, we were out in the Callaway C6...








PC


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_Wait, what? You were in my neighborhood this past weekend and did not call? Oh the guilt, the shame! 

Figured you were busy.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

Anyone here own the Black Phaeton that I see every morning in the North White Plains, NY train station parking lot?


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Phat Cat)*

I drive by a mirror every morning on my way to work and see a black W12 -- does this count?


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

I have seen my old Phaeton twice now on the road. I know it was mine for sure because of the color. Car still looks great!


----------



## Mirage11 (Mar 25, 2005)

I know this would be highly unlikely, but are there any other Singaporean Phaeton owners here at all?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

After 3 months of seeing no Phaetons in London, I saw three today in Sussex! Was the silver one I saw at about 4:45 between Balcombe and Cuckfield anyone here's?


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

If some of the locals who bought Phaetons in my area (actually quite a few) stopped at the same pubs my car seems to track down I could be a player in this post.








RB


----------



## kgclark75 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (reneestreg)*

Stephen-
Where did you see me?? I've only put 3000 miles on her since December, so I haven't really given you much of opportunity to spot me.









_Quote, originally posted by *reneestreg* »_I have seen my old Phaeton twice now on the road. I know it was mine for sure because of the color. Car still looks great!


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Do sightings on TV programs count?*

Just spotted a Pheaton on the road during a TV program about the Red Bull X-Alps race in 2005. The shot was just outside Chur in Switzerland.


----------



## R8ordered (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (PhaetonChix)*

I am confused.
If my memory serves me, you had a Phaeton, but abandoned it. 
Was it not due to your being under pressure because you are employed by a rival maufacturer?
Also, I believe your post at that time sounded like it was goodbye forever.
When did you rejoin, or did you never really leave?
Curious.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (R8ordered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R8ordered* »_I am confused.
If my memory serves me, you had a Phaeton, but abandoned it. 
Was it not due to your being under pressure because you are employed by a rival maufacturer?
Also, I believe your post at that time sounded like it was goodbye forever.
When did you rejoin, or did you never really leave?
Curious.









Eve is family, always has been and always will be. She was employed by VWoNAR as a Phaeton trainer to introduce the car to dealers. Her job ended and so her car had to be turned back in to VW. She now is employed by some GM company. That is way she doesn't drive a nice _Campy White Phaeton._ She is always watching and continues to communicate with many of us. In fact, I'll be having dinner with her in two weeks.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Sighting in SW Essex*

At last ... a live sighting of a fellow forum dweller in London/Essex.
I was driving down the A12 towards Newbury Park at 15:00 today when Chris in HBZ3 (hope I got this right) was waiting to turn from Parham Drive on to the A12.
I was driving my wife's A4 at the time....en route to rescue my car from a parking garage that had been cordoned off by police earlier due to a security alert caused by an abandoned car next to the garage.
Adam


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (R8ordered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R8ordered* »_I am confused.
If my memory serves me, you had a Phaeton, but abandoned it. 
Was it not due to your being under pressure because you are employed by a rival maufacturer?
Also, I believe your post at that time sounded like it was goodbye forever.
When did you rejoin, or did you never really leave?
Curious.









Please don't be confused! I never was a Phaeton owner, but I've always been a Phaeton fan. I had a company Phaeton while under contract to VWoA. I served as the NE Regional Phaeton Touareg Luxury Ambassador and had the privilege of meeting Michael (Pan European) out in the field toward the end of the program. I never really left the Phaeton community; I've made too many friends here. Because of the Phaeton program I have good friend in Chicago, Ohio, Kansas and Canada. I'm still close to my former boss; he's moved on to another VWAG division, we speak often, mostly about F1 and concours events. Unfortunately I had to return the Phaeton to VWoA at the end of the program (March 2005). A day does not go by that I do not miss driving it. Maybe the fact that I drive by VWoA everyday on my way to work that keeps the Phaeton fresh in my memory. 
Currently, I work for one of the oldest automotive ad agencies. Non-domestic vehicles are frowned upon, though there is no written policy that says you MUST drive a Chevy. Besides, I have close friends with a Callaway Corvette franchise, it's not like I'm starved for fun cars. Along with my more conventional tasks I get paid to write about Corvettes and the Corvette culture. Through my friends dealership I have access to Porsches, RR, Lotus and Bentleys plus the occasional truly exotic vehicle like Ford GT and Gallardos. (An R8 in an Italian suit?)
I really should change my handle to something more generic, but I’m “known” as the PhaetonChix, I just hope I don’t come to the same fiery end as Phaeton did.
Look for me at the Detroit GP, I'll be there cheering on Corvette Racing. 
Never lift!
PC


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: Sighting in SW Essex (adamkodish)*

I was in central London Thursday evening about 6:30pm and saw one glide by westbound on Birdcage Walk. It was the only one I saw all week. I saw plenty of Bentleys.


----------



## YNotBoost1 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Sighting in SW Essex (jimay)*

I was on Hwy 24 tuesday as I spotted one getting off in the Lafayette, CA area. Had a chance to get next to him and give http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaetonfanatic (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Sighting in SW Essex (YNotBoost1)*

I just returned from a trip to Madrid, and I did not see a single Phaeton there this time, but I did see lots of Passats and one Bentley Continental Flying Spur. I also saw some amazing Spanish women (but that deserves its own thread...).
Back in the OC: today I merged on to the 405 right in front of a '04 Mirror Silver V8 Phaeton -- just like mine -- except for the wheels, and that was a first...
Michael S.


----------



## Big Diesel (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (adamkodish)*

I saw a silver Phaeton earlier this week as I walked along in the morning on my journey to work. It reminded me of earlier this year when I saw a black Phaeton going down the Hendon Way in London on several occasions at about 8am in the morning. I’m not sure if the owner of this Phaeton has already made their presence known on this forum but the number plate was PH52TON and I’m interested to know if it is the same car that is in the press information packs or if it’s the same number plate on another car. The car in the press pack doesn’t have any number badges on the back of it so I can’t tell what engine it has, although no exhausts are visible so that limits which model it could be.


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

I saw a light metallic blue one in Walthamstow once. Probably a local East End gangster, I imagine!
I tooted my horn at the time - he ignored me.
Charming.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (chrishabberley)*

Saw a silver Phaeton with registration ending OVZ (or similar) on Belgrave Road at about 3:20pm today...


----------



## JSingh (Feb 3, 2007)

I saw 4 Phaetons on the 7th July!!! Two were Silver, one was Luna Blue, and the other was a dark green 3.2 V6. My dad flashed his hazards at the green Phaeton, which had a private plate (I can't remember what the plate read) and it had a black interior with Chestnut wood. That was the first Phaeton I've ever seen up close!! We saw it on the M1, I think at about Junction 12-ish? Was it anyone here?



_Modified by JSingh at 1:57 PM 7-8-2007_


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (JSingh)*

Luna Blue one wasn't me, did a spinning class in the morning for 90 minutes then laid in a heap for the rest of the day!
Seen a few about recently Yesterday saw one on the Grantham to Sleaford Road. about 4pm.
FootSore


----------



## HansBlix (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: (Spectral)*

June 3 in Greenwich, CT - Phaeton 4motion


----------



## BustaCuts (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re:*

i saw one last night (july 14th) around 7:00 pm in Alameda (ca). It was coucou grey just like mine, EXCEPT I wasnt driving mine. 
This marks as only the 2nd Phaeton I have ever seen in person (besides mine of course).


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Brent (W126C) and I were driving around the Detroit suburbs last Friday night (Friday the 13th) and saw a 2007 Bentley Flying Spur, a new Ford GT, a 2007 RS4, a 2007 S8, a 2004 Luna/Beige Phaeton V8 and a 2007 Coucou Gray/Anthracite V8 (or maybe a 2006?). Ok, we were cheating, the last four cars were parked up at VWoA.
The Flying Spur does not have the Phaeton stealth factor IMHO, it's just a HUGE car.
PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 9:47 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_... a 2007 Coucou Gray/Anthracite V8...

Did they bring 2007's into NA?


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (Phat Cat)*

No sure. what you see at VoA has no correlation with reality. There was a V6 TDI Red Bull Touareg racer in the lot too.
PC


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 10:39 AM 7-16-2007_


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Just saw a V8 Black/Beige in the 411 parking structure off Wisconsin Avenue, Milwaukee. Say Aye if you are a member here.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Well Eve beat me to the point. KC to Detroit, Detroit to KC and the only two Phaetons I saw were at VWoA. I almost got to see the TEST track.







Sorry inside joke. I was up in Commerce TWP for a MB meet and took some time out to have dinner with Eve and a little site seeing. Great time.
Just a side note. Saturday the Benz meet turned out to be BIG DOG meet. We took a little drive to Ann Arbor and back. So it goes like this.
One tank of 93 octane, $68.
Speeding ticket, $105.
Averaging 100 mph on the way back to Commerce TWP, driving at times at 145 mph and being passed by multiple V12 Benzs, a Bentley GT, a Ford GT, a Porsche 911 turbo, a couple of M BMWs and a Ferrari, priceless.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## reneestreg (May 25, 2005)

*Re:  (kgclark75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kgclark75* »_Stephen-
Where did you see me?? I've only put 3000 miles on her since December, so I haven't really given you much of opportunity to spot me.










Once in Syracuse on 690 and again on 90 near Rochester while I was on my way to Batavia. The car looks great and I can tell it is the Phaeton from a mile away. The color is awesome. I kind of miss that car.


----------



## PhaetonPhenomenon (Mar 23, 2007)

while taking a drive around the backroads of nashville I spotted an either black or blue phaeton.....that is the first one i've seen in america besides mine. I thought it was cool b/c I usually never see the beauty of the phaeton except when its in my driveway....It really looks stately when its on the road....the question is....WAS IT YOU?!?!?!?!


_Modified by PhaetonPhenomenon at 12:28 PM 7-18-2007_


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*

What I did see.








The far car, light blue Bentley GT, next SL 65 chipped out, '89 MB SEC (mod)W/V12, stock '90 MB 560 SEC, stock '87 MB 560 SEC, '06 Ford GT 40, '06 MB CL 600 chipped out, me, hanging on and the '07 Porsche 911 turbo.
What I did not see.
The two other groups of cars running behind us. About thirty in all.
If I'd just had the W12, maybe I would have been up there with the Bentley.








Regards,
Brent
Disclaimer: This photograph is from a closed track with professional drivers wearing helmets.


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

Black car at BP garage on A10 by Hertford was that you Realist?


----------



## 12dunlin (Jan 21, 2007)

Black Phaeton registration prefix EJ56 in Buckhurst Hill, Essex 7pm Friday evening?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*

At Waterfest. This says a lot on many levels. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
















Think he wants one?










_Modified by Paldi at 10:47 AM 7-23-2007_


----------



## eurotrashgti (Aug 25, 2006)

Spotted a dark blue phaeton i was behind from north SLC until it turned in bountiful.


----------



## phaetonfanatic (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

In Chicago on business. Today on the corner of Michigan and Superior -- a tall blond woman loading Nordstrom bags into a black Phaeton. Obviously a woman with style....the car was nice, too!
Michael S.


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (phaetonfanatic)*

Rare sighting in a remote location-
Campy white Phaeton with white lower valences. Super clean.
Spotted in Sioux Falls, South Dakota.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Sighting in City of London*

A dark green 3.2, with reg number XXI 7350, parked in Finsbury Square, EC2 at 10:00 today.
It looked lonely parked amongst all the Beemers and Mercs.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Spectral)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spectral* »_Rare sighting in a remote location-
Campy white Phaeton with white lower valences. Super clean.
Spotted in Sioux Falls, South Dakota.


_"I must have missed it by that much."_
KC to Rapid City and back. No Phaetons. I did get to help someone in a new Passat change a tire at Wall Drug.







Guess you had to be there.
Regards,
Brent


_Modified by W126C at 10:13 PM 8-1-2007_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

2004 Silver V8 on east bound M-59. Got off at the Mound Rd. exit and turned into an office complex. Michigan plate, last three digits were 611. External cell antenna on rear window.
You were on your cell, I was the Subaru wagon trying to chase you down (85 mph in a 55 mph zone!) and tell you about this forum.
PC


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Now that's dedication








Saw a black Phaeton last Friday at about 5:30pm near Victoria Station heading towards Ebury Bridge.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Does this work as an excuse when pulled over for speeding?

_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_I was the Subaru wagon trying to chase you down (85 mph in a 55 mph zone!) and tell you about this forum.
PC


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (adamkodish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_Does this work as an excuse when pulled over for speeding?

I wasn't speeding, I was QUALIFYING!








PC


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

On Monday of this week, I was eating dinner at the La Madelienne restaurant in Dallas at the corner of Preston Road and Forest Lane. When I came out of the restaurant, parked in front was a black V8 (a few feet behind it was my black W12). Does the V8 belong to anyone here? It had non-personalized Texas plates...
Logan.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (stjarna)*

*TWO* sightings today:
(1) About 10:45 this morning (8/4), black/black '05 V8, southbound on Harlem, a few blocks north of Irving Park. We waved to each other -- you were right behind me.
(2) About 4:15ish this afternoon, luna/? '05-'06 with tint as dark as mine, westbound on Lake Cook between Arlington Heights Road and 53 -- just before I got rear-ended.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Saw a sliver Phaeton at 1pm at a roundabout ouside Burgess Hill with numberplate ending XJE.
I'm looking in your direction Neil


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

I saw an 05 Aubergine at Howard Community College in Maryland today. Left a card on the window.


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (ArtWarshaw)*

LONELY HEARTS NOTICE
You were in a black Phaeton heading west-bound on Forest Lane in front of Medical City Hospital at 10:12 AM this morning, Wednesday August 15, 2007. I was in a black Phaeton heading east-bound in the opposite direction. I waved a friendly hello. You gave no response. Perhaps you did not see me? If this was you, you know how to reach me.
W12VW


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (stjarna)*

Saw another Aubergine V-8 on the Baltimore beltway today


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (stjarna)*

At noon today, on my way to see the new Mr. Bean movie, I saw a 2004 W12 just like mine in the parking garage at Northpark Center in Dallas. I parked nearby. License plate Y64TSP, registered in Rockwall, TX. Anyone here?


----------



## YNotBoost1 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (stjarna)*

Spotted a black/beige v8 on lakeshore ave in lake merrit,oakland, CA yesterday...Spotted the same combination at Sun valley mall a few days before and a aubergine on hwy 24 the same day. (I see a lot of nice toys in the bay area)


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (YNotBoost1)*

Wow, three Phaetons in one driveway in Johnson County, KS. Ok, one was mine. Stopped by Tony's today to lower his new '04, Antibes Blue. What a gorgeous car. The other car, a silver one, Tony's other car, soon to be returned on lease. 
Anyway, mission accomplished. Hot but a fun GTG. Wish you were there to help sweat it out CHRIS.







We will return for another install of a push button start, in cooler weather.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## speckhead (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

Chris-
#2 probably was me. I live close to there.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (speckhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speckhead* »_Chris-
#2 probably was me. I live close to there.

Yours is Antibes -- this was my color (Luna).


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone here with a blue one that I've seen several times on Rt. 117 in or near Sudbury, MA?


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (stjarna)*

Hello all, sorry, as I don't own a Phaeton, but I love the car and regularly see them in my area of Dallas (Lovers ln/Greenville, near SMU, and the Park Cities)

_Quote, originally posted by *stjarna* »_
W12VW


Is this your plate license plate? if so, I believe I have seen you several times in my area, both on the street and on Central Expwy. 
I also saw a blue-green (aqua?) colored Phaeton roll through the parking lot at the Old Town Shopping Center as I was having lunch at Subway...


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (bill1975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bill1975* »_
Is this your plate license plate? if so, I believe I have seen you several times in my area, both on the street and on Central Expwy. 


Yes, it is. I'm on Central Expressway every day, usually in the left-hand lane cursing at the slow drivers rudely and illegally not moving out of the left-hand lane to yield to faster-moving traffic. Black with dark tint. Went to SMU many moons ago and still cruise through the Park Cities all the time.
You got me!!
Logan.










_Modified by stjarna at 1:37 PM 8-30-2007_


----------



## Ambrose Wolfinger (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: (stjarna)*

Excellent! If you happen to see some guy in a lowered black Passat waving at you for no reason, it's probably me.







I have seen several Phaetons over the past few years and I often wonder how many of them are on this forum


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

I saw a black Phaeton today on my way home from work. It was on 101 south on Cuesta Grade. I was traveling north. It was about 5:00 pm. Only third one I have seen on the road, not including mine! 
Scott


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (SVESSA)*

We saw a brownish coloured Phaeton on US 101 north at 15:30 near Corte Madeira ... it was turning off in the Richmond Bridge direction.
This was impressive as we'd just flown from London to San Francisco and were driving to Santa Rosa in a rented Cadillac STS ... a car that reminds you just how severe the mid-range performance is on a V10 TDi


----------



## V10Mike (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (adamkodish)*

W12 (I presume it's a W12 with four exhaust tips, car was debadged)in the car park at the Goodwood motor circuit revival meeting at the weekend. I was parked a bit further down in my V10, which generated as much interest as some of the very exotic classics parked nearby!


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (V10Mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10Mike* »_W12 (I presume it's a W12 with four exhaust tips, car was debadged)in the car park at the Goodwood motor circuit revival meeting at the weekend. I was parked a bit further down in my V10, which generated as much interest as some of the very exotic classics parked nearby!

The W12 wasn't mine but I was there too, they parked me as far away from the circut as they could....Ba****ds


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*

Brent,
Should have given me a call. The shop is always available. Tony should check to see if he can cut a deal on the silver. A friend in St. Louis bought his off lease at Dean in the low 20,000 range. 
Happened to be at Hen House at 135th St and ran into Todd's wife in the white phaeton tonight.
Nice lady. She said Todd occasionally let's her drive the car.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

I rarely see any Phaetons other than my own but yesterday I saw two within ten minutes. A Luna Blue at the Bedford Hills Staples and a black in Kisco Chase in Mt Kisco. A Phaeton surge?!


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Phat Cat)*

Saw a silver Phaeton with California license plate ending with 911 on Howard Street in San Francisco yesterday at 2.15 pm


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (adamkodish)*

Saw a Blue 2004 V8, 5-seater, with aftermarket grill, 19" Bentleys (and the VW center logo - how did he do that!), NY tags PH8N, at Costco's in Brookfield CT at 2:20 PM today.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Jim_CT)*

That was me. I'll post pix of the car shortly. Lost the cable to connect the camera to USB port and had to find a new one.
The answer is: file and squeeze.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Phat Cat)*

You must have been buying a lot of stuff - your car was there when we arrived and still there when we left. 
I would have stayed for a mini-GTG, but my wife was accusing me of being a PH8N-stalker. 
BTW - yours was the first Phaeton I have seen (outside of the Danbury VW service center) in several months.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Jim_CT)*

I saw you pulling out with those unmentionable center caps (don't want to bring the Phaetonical Correctness police down on you). Next time we can do the vee-dub in da house finger thing to identify ourselves as members of the Phaeton Phraternity; then I can show you the secret of making the VW caps fit the B wheels. I go to Costco nearly every Sat morning, so maybe we'll meet up soon.
Amazingly, yours is the third Phaeton I've seen in a week. Go figure.


----------



## maseratiman (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Phat Cat)*

Phat Cat, I just bought a set of Bentley chrome rims and would love to know how you got the VW center caps to fit?! thanks


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (maseratiman)*

I got the VW caps from Rich at oempl.us, a forum sponsor, who was kind enough to send a sample that had been appropriately modified. You grind down the three non-ribbed tabs; Rich did it wth a Dremel tool, I did it with a metal file. This enabled the caps to slide in, but in my case, they immediately fell out. After experimenting a bit, I discovered that squeezing the remaining tabs firmly deformed them just enough to make them grip. The seating isn't really tight, though, so I think it might be wise to shim them a bit. Hope this helps.


----------



## YNotBoost1 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Phat Cat)*

The Phaeton is getting a little popular in my area.(If that's even possible) I spotted a recently purchased (temp tags) Kev Black V8 downtown oakland. This brings my total count to 5 "admired".


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

I spotted another Phaeton parked in the Mercure Grand Hotel car park in Le Touquet France on Wednesday evening. It had Paris plates and was a V8 .... this is a rarity, as one would expect to see a diesel powered Phaeton if at all in France.
BTW, the roads in France seem so smooth compared to the choppy roads in the UK ... being in a Phaeton is like riding a magic carpet - ok, Ive never ridden a magic carpet, but its how I imagine it would be


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (bobm)*

Grey V8 Phaeton with a "Michigan" license plate surround on S Eastern Ave in Las Vegas/Henderson. This was on 19 Sept 2007 around 1830 hours. Great looking car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (stjarna)*

My wife and I have now seen this same W12 parked in the same parking spot (or near it) three times since our first spotting. We thinks it's the wife or son/daughter of a Rockwall dentist working at one of the retail stores in the mall...


----------



## TMcNally (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

A saw a white Phaeton travelling on 95N...just north of Philly. Friday nite/early Sat. Technically 12:45am Sat. Sept. 29th.
Driver got off at the Betsy Ross bridge exit IIRC.
I didn't catch the plate #.
Sweet lookin' car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (TMcNally)*

Saturday October 6, around 4pm, old Route 22 a couple of miles East of Hamburg, Central Pennsylvania: 2004 V8 five seater, looked like Cairo Gray, was parked on the kerb in front of a single family house. I stopped and rang the bell, but no one answered. Regrettably I had no camera, but IM me if you are on the forum. 
Stefano


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Motorista)*

A reverse spotting story for you:
Early this morning while my wife and I carpooled down the center lane of North Central Expressway here in Dallas, I looked in the rear view mirror to see a VW Jetta _quickly_ approaching us from behind. The guy appeared to be in quite a hurry. However, upon coming up on our tail, I watched in the mirror as he reached over in his passenger seat and then gently balanced a digital camera on top of his steering wheel to snap a photo or two of the rear of our W12. Then, just as quickly as he came upon us, he switched into the left-hand lane and all three of us waved as he sailed on by, disappearing into the sea of cars in front of us.
My wife and I had a good laugh at that one. I wonder if the gentleman in the Jetta will post the picture of our W12 here?








Logan.


_Modified by stjarna at 11:21 PM 10-11-2007_


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (stjarna)*

Was that you?
It was a damp Friday morning, you were travelling through Bookham in Surrey travelling towards the square-about (local traffic feature). You were driving a Silver Phaeton & gave me a flash.
I was the lunar blue Phaeton coming out of the drizzle!
Own up are you a regular or a lurker. If a lurker please come in out of the cold.

FootSore


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Who was at the Speedway station on Van **** just south of 14 Mile this morning around 10:15 AM? Silver V8 with Performance wheels, Anthracite interior. Had you just come from service at Vyletel?
It ain't easy being a Phaeton stalker these days...
PC


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

I drove from Ohio to Miami Beach, stayed 3 weeks, and didn't see one Phaeton.
However, while oogling over some Lamborghinis at Prestige Auto on Biscayne Blvd., one of the salesmaen came out to check out my car while I was checking out his.


----------



## palladino (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Goodwood (Tegid)*

Hi Tegrid
I am a marshall at goodwood and park in the top area near the Rally stage.
If you are there next year, make yourself Known to any marshall in the Top paddock Only, and ask for Peter Palladino

Regards
Peter


----------



## Tegid (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Goodwood (palladino)*

Hi Peter,
I will certainly do so! A great year at FoS this year. I particularly
liked the Bugatti Royale display and the Ferrari P4/5.
I am also quite a fan of the Pikes Peak Toyota and of course the
Veyron.
How's your 3.0 tdi running? I have been having much joy on BP Ultimate Diesel. Higher Cetane level makes quite a difference.
Cheers
Tegid


----------



## Frank N. Stein (Aug 10, 2006)

Saw a black V8 with aftermarket tints in the dealer service bay... only other Phaeton I've seen in town.


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (Frank N. Stein)*

Was that you?
N111NNN
N11MNM
M111M!M
I know it was you really. What you doing hanging around the edges of Gatwick?
FootSore


----------



## v10torque (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

Parked next to a Silver 3.0 (55 plate) in Sainsburys on Regent Road at about 1915 this evening. Looked immaculate. It was a lot lower than mine - bonnet was visibly lower and the rear wheel arch was almost touching the rear wheel.
I don't like to hang about in Sainsburys (just getting my taste the difference ready meal for 1) so I was out and gone before you were.


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (v10torque)*

Travelling south on Interstate 95 on 23rd. October around Augusta Maine, a black W12 .
We were heading north into Moose territory to Greenville. Mind you, we didn't see a single one in the week we were there ! Even hired a guy in a boat to take us out onto Moosehead Lake for an afternoon but didn't see hide nor hair !








Frank


----------



## Fay-uh-ton (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Francis007)*

I was at my local dealership, Barnardsville, NJ, last week picking up my car from them completing repairs, under warranty, when I stepped out of the service department there were 5, yes 5 phaetons.
1 V12 that just got a completely new engine (under warranty = $20K) and 4 V8s including mine.
I have a blue, there were two black, including the V12, a silver, and a burgandy one.
I wish I hade my camera but I didn't. The others were all there for their service.
I would think the only other time 5 phaetons were all together is when you all have a get together.


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Fay-uh-ton)*

I was so surprised to see I think an 04 in Templeton saturday. Blue,I was in shock! I have only seen a couple in all these years around here. Not including mine. Of course I was not in mine at the time of sighting.
Scott


----------



## Diesel V10 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (FootSore)*

Hi Dave,
More than likely me, seem to spend most of my time lurking around there or Heathrow waiting for someone or other!!


----------



## JSingh (Feb 3, 2007)

I saw 2 Phaetons yesterday (04/11/2007) within 30 seconds of each other! They were travelling Northbound on the M6 at approximately 2:00pm. The first one was a Silver Phaeton, and one was a couple of cars behind it. I think that one was either Luna Blue or Black. We were travelling Southbound, so I only caught a glimpse of each!!


----------



## speckhead (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

I parked next to a Phaeton 10/27 at Cubby Bear North in Lincolnshire.
It had Florida plates, but autobarn plate frame.
I suspect we were at the same party, just didnt get to meet.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (speckhead)*

Anyone own a black Phaeton parked outside Viking driving school. On Busse Highway in Park Ridge?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (cwwiii)*

I own the black one that is parked outside Viking flying school in Victoria...


----------



## Palmeat (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (PanEuropean)*

Since becoming a 'Phaetoneer' in August I've now spotted 3 other lucky owners - all on the M25, most recently a black 6.0 with a distinctive 'W12' number plate and today followed a Luna Blue V10 over the QEII Bridge at aroung 4.45pm (Reg 'OV04')
Having covered 6000 miles I'm still deeply in love with this magnificent car!


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Palmeat)*

On the way back from the bank, I just saw a silver Phaeton parked in Libertyville on 21 in the *cough* Lover's Lane *cough* parking lot. Anyone care to own up to that one?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Palmeat, glad to hear that's there's another Phaeton roaming around West Sussex! If you see a silver one with numberplate SW05 between London and Haywards Heath that's probably me!
Harry


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Spotted a Luna Blue W12 4-seater (reg OY55 DTN) parked outside UBS in Wilson St, London EC2 at 09:50 today. Maybe it had a trunkful of worthless synthetic CDOs


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

spotted a coucou grey v8? phaeton in Orland Park, IL yest. anyone here? it was parked in a lot. looked amazing.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Spectral)*

I can't help it....that auto needs to be unpimped.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (bobm)*

Any body in a black 56 plate on the M62 hard shoulder with a flat tyre


_Modified by plastech at 9:53 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re:*

Saw a white Phaeton outside Don Juan on Old Country Road (near the Roosevelt Field Mall in Garden City, NY).


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Re: (JulianBenjamin)*

Saw a Silver 4.2 On the 3rd floor parking garage on sunday at Old Orchards Nordstrom .


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Saw an Aubergine V8 at about 3.30pmish today in Racine (WI) and when we got to a traffic light I briefly chatted with the driver. It had the Frank Boucher dealer plates.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Draft:*

First spotting since mid-September. Saturday, in line next to a Silver V8 with New Hampshire plates at the Whitestone bridge toll plaza at about 2PM. Apparently, the driver is not a VWVortex person, or I'm sure he would have responded to our overtures. 
He probably thought we wanted to commit road rage on him.
Jim


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Draft: (Jim_CT)*

Saw a black Phaeton heading down Central Expressway this morning, exiting at Ross Avenue. I was too far back to catch the plate or the engine/exhaust configuration and I was taking the right-hand exit to Woodall Rogers Expressway. Could it have been YOU?


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Draft: (stjarna)*

Today, a first for me, White 4.2 east bound on I-70, just east of Columbia, MO. Tinted windows doing about 85 MPH. I couldn't tell the year. Passed me and waved. I thought it was Todd from KC but it had MO. tags. I didn't try to keep up, as I was returning my 85 year old father home after Thanksgiving. And I still don't have a radar detector that works in the W-12.







Anyway, it looked good coming up and going by. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## IanS-D (Mar 2, 2006)

I was passed tonight on the M56 motorway (in England) by a black Phaeton with the registration 1 VW - is this an official VW car? - unfortunately it was too dark to take a photograph.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (IanS-D)*

Darkish colored Phaeton heading for the eastbound ramp to the Northwest Tollway from northbound 53 tonight at about 8:15 -- too many snowflakes & idiots in the way to make a better ID.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (IanS-D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IanS-D* »_I was passed tonight on the M56 motorway (in England) by a black Phaeton with the registration 1 VW - is this an official VW car? - unfortunately it was too dark to take a photograph.

Belongs to Smith Knight Fay (Stockport)


----------



## A8PIMP (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (plastech)*

Black W12 north of Boston, older gray haired gentleman with wife on 495 north near exit for 125.
Saturday Dec 1 , noon


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (A8PIMP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A8PIMP* »_older gray haired gentleman with wife

At least, we assume it was his wife...


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

About 11 AM EDT, Thanksgiving Day, a '05 silver V-8, on I-85 between Burlington and Greensboro, NC. I slowed to get a look, but moved on when you got hung in traffic. Appeared to be a couple, mid-40's.
I have a black '04 W12.


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (pirateat50)*

Today, Sunday morning, inside the Lake Forest gated community, parked in front of a house on Stone Meadow Road, a '05 Coucou Grey V8 with Performance wheels...


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Who was that?*

Hey, last Wednesday at the Paoli Starbucks. In the evening. You parked with your right side parking light on (from leaving the right turn signal switch on). I came out to "my" Phaeton and thought "oh no!" - the key fob wouldn't unlock the doors... the trunk wouldn't open, the key wouldn't turn in the door handle.








Black and Luna Blue look a lot alike in the dark!








Sorry about that Chief, hope you didn't think I was trying to steal your car.... You here?


----------



## Spectral (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Who was that?*

OK...so which one of you WisconsiNNers burried your black Phaeton's front end into a snow drift on the top floor of St. Luke's parking garage recently?????? 
Fess up!!!


----------



## samphoebe (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Who was that?*

Black Phaeton about 2:15PM on Saturday 12/15/07 on Bethelview Rd. in Cumming, GA.


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Who was that? (samphoebe)*

I spotted a Silver W12 today on the 405 FWY in Huntington Beach. Still had dealer plate (Autobarn). I was the White Phaeton behind you.


----------



## GA Phaeton (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Who was that? (samphoebe)*

May have been me although I'm not sure where Bethelview Road is exactly







. Off until the after the first of the year and have been doing lots of errands around the Cumming, Mall of Georgia, N. Ga outlet Mall areas. It wouldn't be Christmas without a few trip to ATL as well.








Regards
HB


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

just bought the first one i ever saw on friday, saw my second one this last saturday, on 408, Silver, at around 3AM. Anyone have one of these in Olando?


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (tynee)*

Saw a 5.0 V10 down the local (Leatherhead) tip on Sunday - had general rubbish. I took the wife's Honda and had some recycling, some garden waste and some general rubbish.
FootSore


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: (FootSore)*

Oh dear, I think Phaetons are becoming a bit common - I saw three today!
1) Silver diesel in Battersea at about 12pm
2) Silver V6 diesel approaching Hyde Park Corner at about 4pm:








3) Black Phaeton just after the one above in Park Lane


_Modified by Prince Ludwig at 9:17 AM 12-21-2007_


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

If you get caught taking photos whilst driving you could get a 10 year prison sentence (if there were any rooms left at the HM Prisons hotel chain)

_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_Oh dear, I think Phaetons are becoming a bit common - I saw three today!
1) Silver diesel in Battersea at about 12pm
2) Silver V6 diesel approaching Hyde Park Corner at about 4pm:








3) Black Phaeton just after the one above in Park Lane


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Don't worry, the un-cropped photo clearly shows that it was from the passenger seat


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re:*

Two in one day. First, at the Washington National Airport (aka Reagan) at about 12:30pm today, a Coucou gray or reflex silver V8, likely a 2005, with Virginia plates. Two gents in it - we were in an eco-friendlier Prius. And then another in the Chicago airport, darkish-colored, sonnenbiege interior.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Jim_CT)*

I didn't want to start another thread just for this, so I put it here.
I had the pleasure of seeing what a V10 performs like against a Ford Focus RS, going up the steep hill at M25 Westbound / M11 Southbound junction. 
Said Focus was trying very hard up the hill, whilst V10 was in 'Argument' and 'Wicked Fast' modes and managing to keep up and even close a little. In 'F-In A' mode I may have gone past, but the terminal velocity might have exceeded the posted limit








(If you can't remember the mode descriptions, see this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3595466)


_Modified by adamkodish at 4:21 PM 12-22-2007_


----------



## fuquar (Aug 20, 2004)

Wasn't able to snap a shot as I drove by and couldn't stop.
I saw one in St. Louis, just down the road from the Science Center, Parked across the street from a Hardee's. This was Saturday, the 5th.


----------



## YNotBoost1 (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (fuquar)*

I spotted a W12, Black w/ tan interior on hwy 24 somewhere between Lafayette and walnut creek yesterday. Nice car!........I also spotted two phaetons currently for sale at Broadway VW in downtown Oakland........There must be quite a market of "educated" car consumers in this area.


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

I always see a silver Phaeton in and around the OC.. wonder if its one of you guys. Btw you all have the most awesome cars EVER! I hope to one day own one as well


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

Kinda the reverse of the thread title. Recently I posted photos of a 1972 Vette that I was considering on a Corvette forum and solicited opinions. One of the members asked if my car in the background of the photo was a Phaeton. He has a good eye since only a rear quarter view was visible.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

I spotted a black V8 with Florida plate HxxxK, northbound on the Florida Turnpike in Broward county around 6:45 last night. I was driving my Mazdarati CX-9 so could not "bond" with a fellow Phaeton driver. Gotta love those LED tail lights!


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Phat Cat)*

A pre-emptive Phaeton spotting management tip: 
If you see a black W12 in and around Dallas with "Ron Paul for President 2008" magnetic signs on each side and one very cheesy, electronic flashing sign in the rear window, yes, that is me.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been in London on business three times in the last year and finally spotted my first Phaeton. Last Wed about 6:00 pm on Ludgate Hill just west of St Pauls. It was a W12 and appeared to be Aubergine, but it was already dark and hard to be sure.


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (Phat Cat)*

I saw a 04 V12 on hwy 101 on coast of calif. on Jan 6th. You got off around Pismo/Avila Beach. I was not in my Phaeton at the time. Tryed to get your attention to give you thumbs up! Your car was blk/tan. Nice
Scott


----------



## Fay-uh-ton (Sep 27, 2007)

*Re: (SVESSA)*

I was in Livingston NJ on Sunday and saw someone driving a black phaeton. I was going in an opposite direction so I couldn't tell if it was an 8 or a 12. It is the first one I've seen on the road since I've bought mine.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (Fay-uh-ton)*

Phaetons fear no snow!* 
It's snowing pretty steady here in greater Detroit, almost 8" expected by evening rush hour. Most of the folk on the road this morning looked tense, with a death grip on their steering wheels and fear in their eyes. That is every one but me in the Short Bus (2008 Subaru Outback 3.0 wagon) and the gentlemen in the Aubergine/Beige 2005 V8 Phaeton I spotted going north on Mound Rd. just south of M-59 about 8:45 AM. I don't think he saw me give him a thumbs up through the storm.
And damn, you can spot that headlight configuration a half mile away in a blizzard!

*When equipped with snow tires and an experienced driver.


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 9:54 AM 2-4-2008_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhaetonChix* »_Phaetons fear no snow!*

It took me about 45 minutes to drive home last night...but that was only because I was having too much fun playing around in unplowed subs while avoiding the main arteries which were clogged with lesser vehicle being white-knuckled towards the ditch.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Rosslyn, VA - silver Phaeton*

Heading home earlier tonight, I saw an '05 silver Phae coming down 19th street in Rosslyn... (I was in the Klavierlack heading toward G-town)
Eric (FighterGuy), could this have been you?


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Blue V8 in Mequon, WI*

I saw a blue debadged V8 Phaeton with Illinois plates driven by a lady on Mequon Road. It was coming out of east Mequon road and turned south to join I-43. 


_Modified by maverixz at 3:14 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Spotted on 95South near 175 Columbia MD*

4PM - I saw a black V8 on 95 South near Columbia with MD Chesapeake Bay tags today driven by a woman. Appeared to be an 04 based of the wheels. She didn't appear to notice me even though I was beside and behind her in my Silver 05 P


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Saw my first Phaeton since buying mine 2 months ago. Grey V8 (I think...) turning in front of Etowah HS in Woodstock, GA.
Was on the phone to my wife at the the time and got mocked for going nuts about it lol.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Saw a petite dark haired woman driving a base V8 '05 north on Mound last night. I tried to get her attention, but she was too busy yakking on her cell phone.
She's only the second woman I've ever spotted in a Phaeton, the other one was near a hospital parking ramp in suburban Boston three years ago!
PC


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Spotted on 95South near 175 Columbia MD (ArtWarshaw)*

Art:
It's funny because you're literally right down the street from me. The only Phaeton I ever saw was in Chevy Chase/Bethesda (of course) and that was years ago. Well aside from the black one I saw at the dealership where I got mine. I told the salesman (as we're test driving my silver one) ohh a black one, I want that one. He then proceeded to burst my bubble by telling me it belonged to the owner's wife.
I just found it funny that I never see Phaetons and you managed to spot one.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Spotted on 95South near 175 Columbia MD (derrickonline)*

Hey Derrick
So far I've seen about 6 or 7 on the road and have met three of the owners. It's always a surprise to see another one!!
Art


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Spotted a silver V8 that came out of Steffen Elementary school in Mequon (WI) drove past me (Black one.) 


_Modified by maverixz at 8:50 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## Richard Steckly (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: No Sightings :-(*

Just completed a 5,500 km round trip in the Phaeton with my family to visit my parental snowbirds in Florida. We returned home this evening with no Phaeton sightings to report. I started the trip with high hopes that we would see someone from this list during our travels, as we passed through many of the cities you call home.
During our travels I did see three Ferraris, two Bentleys and one Lotus Exige, which I expected would all be more rare than our Phaetons. Oh well, we'll be headed to New Jersey in late March, so I remain hopeful we will have better luck on that excursion.
If you happened to see a Cairo Grey, V8, 4-seater, Ontario plates, with two of the cutest girls to ever occupy booster seats peering out the back windows on the following dates/locations, it was us!
Feb 17: I90, I71, I75
Feb 18: I75
Feb 19-24: Anywhere between Fort Myers/Naples and Sarasota/Bradenton
Feb 25: I4, I95, I26, I77
Feb 26: I77, I79, I90
The girls were so anxious to see another Phaeton that many Buick Lucerne sightings morphed into Phaeton sightings in their imaginations.








By the way, the car handled phenomenally. We have made this trip every February since the girls were born (six years), but we have never travelled as comfortably. The Phaeton is a truly remarkable piece of machinery.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Saw a black V6 diesel Phaeton last Saturday at about 11am near Clapham after he kindly let me out of a turning. Phaeton owners look out for each other (even if they don't all visit VWVortex!)


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Richard, it's amazing you can drive that distance and not see another Phaeton.
Talk about exotic


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

I was next to a black V8 in traffic on the way to the NCSU / UNC basketball game a few weeks ago in Raleigh...
Is there even anybody in the Phaeton forums from NC???


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I spotted a 2005/2006 Silver/Anthracite V8 at Elizabeth Lake Road and Cooley Lake Road this morning. Gray haired gentlemen driving, trying to dodge potholes and snowplows.
I did not see the plate, but I suspect it's a VWoA car. 
PC


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Last Friday, Eastbound on AZ Hwy. 40, just before Flagstaff... Elderly couple in Black V8. It had been my only sighting in months...and an omen as well - as I purchased my Black V8 on Sunday! (must've been a sign or somethin')...


----------



## IMBILL (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (ttvick)*

Thomas, I am from Cary and drive an 05 white V8. You should check out the gtg that is being arranged in Richmond at the end of June. I will head up that way for the day.


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (IMBILL)*

Thanks for the tip, Bill! I'm at NC State and Spring semester ends in May, so going up to Richmond for the day in June may actually be a possibility. I keep telling my dad he needs to create a profile and get to know all the helpful and interesting people on here, but so far he just reads what I pass along to him... That could be a perfect way to peak his interest in the community surrounding the car.








Anyway, here's to seeing you around; and by the way, I think I recall someone on here being from Raleigh with a W12, not sure though...


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

I spotted an uber sweet Aubergine 04 Phaeton downtown yesterday ... it was amazing. Then I realized it was my car's reflection








I have yet to spot another Phaeton in Toronto how sad...though the reflection looked damn good


----------



## IMBILL (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (ttvick)*

I think the ride up to Va. would be a great time for your dad to see the interest and interesting people that are on this firum. I will be brining at least one son that goes to unc-c and possibly another son as well. Again, good excuse for a weekend together.
Bill


----------



## TBDoc (May 8, 2007)

You know, I've only seen one other Phaeton on the road. It was sometime in 2006, in Salem, OR, I-5 Northbound, Silver with Washington plates. Sound familiar?
On the other hand, I've seen a couple of Flying Spurs downtown just in the last few months.
Interesting.
BTW, those Flying Spurs are pretty nice. If you could get something that shared some of its mechanicals for a lower price, that would really be something.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (TBDoc)*

Silver V8 East bound I-70 around Greensville,Il. 07/03/08 @ 3:30 PM.
First one I've seen all winter. Maybe more will come out in the spring
Regards,
Brent


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

I see bentleys 5-1 vs. phaetons.
I've pretty much given up looking for Phaetons. Now I'll be even more surprised when I see one.
I was showing mine to a friend the other day at dinner who is the general manager of a really large Honda dealership. He told me his Phaeton story about someone trying to trade one in and he didn't know what it was at the time.
He then went on to tell me he saw a black Phaeton recently in the area I live, and stopped mid sentence as he realized the one he saw had to have been mine. It was funny.... maybe you had to be there








Mike


_Modified by mhoepfin at 1:45 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: (ttvick)*

Thomas,
I live in Raleigh, near the RBC Center, and have a black W12. I have seen a black V8 around town a time or two---the owner is still running Michigan plates.
I certainly hope you were going to the game to pull for the 'Pack!


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (pirateat50)*

I certainly was going to the game to pull for the 'Pack! Too bad my support just wasn't quite enough... I'm pretty sure that (if you went to the game, at least) I sat next to you in traffic admiring your car while packed in the back of a Toyota Highlander with 7 other people...


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (ttvick)*

Saw one today going west on PCH in Newport Beach Ca He possibly saw one going east:~)


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

OK, I saw one today I'll never forget. It was on Rt. 9 at Rt. 95 in Wellesley, MA. I only saw it for maybe 45 seconds as I had to turn off. It was black with tinted windows.
Now the good part! It had a mesh grill (actually quite attactive at quick glance), and Bentley badges replacing the VW's front and rear! Also had W12 quad exhausts, but after the other poseur pieces, I make no assumptions.
When I pulled alongside and honked, I got a wave from the woman who was driving. I wondered if she would get upset as I was blowing her cover!








I see another Phaeton maybe every one or two months. It's fun driving a car that you don't see every day. Brings back memories of my '60 Lancia Flaminia and '67 Lotus Europa.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (car_guy)*

Steven,
No shocker there, you were right by the Bentley dealer in Wayland. I do recall there was a female Phaeton owner in that area back in 2004-2005, I wonder if she traded in her custom ordered 4 seater for a Flying Spur.
PC


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (PhaetonChix)*

It was wet, windy and the news told you to stay at home. Why were you doing ??mph down the M4 on the 10th March. 
Lunar Blue, Grey Interior V6 3.0 TDI.
I was the other Lunar Blue Phaeton with Beige Interior.We had a nice run to Bristol and the roads were quiet all the way, maybe none Phaeton owners felt the need to stay at home?















Thanks for the wave!
FootSore


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_maybe non-Phaeton owners felt the need to stay at home?

"God blew and they were scattered.

Except for the Phaeton owners."


----------



## Tegid (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (FootSore)*

Evening FootSore. 
That was me, my friend, on my way home to Cardiff.
It was a windy night but as you say very clear for a change.
I stopped off at Leigh Delamere services for some tea








Cheers
Tegid


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Tegid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tegid* »_That was me, my friend, on my way home to Cardiff.

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!
A confirmed sighting! Well done!!!


----------



## Robbie.Harrell (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

I saw a blue phaeton on highway 12 in minnasota getting pulled over, Kinda said. It was right before highway 12 turns into 394. It was at night this last weekend


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (Robbie.Harrell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Robbie.Harrell* »_I saw a blue phaeton on highway 12 in minnasota getting pulled over, Kinda said. It was right before highway 12 turns into 394. It was at night this last weekend

THAT WASN'T ME!
I'm supposed to be going _this_ weekend, so let's hope they've filled their quota of Blue Phaetons for the month.


----------



## strakit (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

I really surprised as how rare Phaeton's seem to be everywhere. You guys should visit me in Tallinn, Estonia. My Phaeton is as common as a 7 series or S class.... There is no way i can go out without crossing another one....


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (strakit)*

Tegid nice to see you. 
I have seen a couple of others this week; been a bit of a car week.

It was windy and the news told you that Cheltenham Races had been cancelled. You were cruising east on the M4 on the 12th March. 
Lunar Blue, Grey Interior V6 3.0 TDI. Again! Can we have subset for the owners club?

It was Thursday the news said your Phaeton was going to cost more to run (The Budget), you were not advised to turn to drink to commiserate as this would make it worse. The smoking ban was irrelevant as no-one could afford to drink and smoke!
You were in a silver Phaeton on the M25 or was it the bottom of the M1. 
I was in a hurry.
















As I am again on the road tomorrow look out for me on the M25/M1 to Milton Keynes for 10am followed by a trip to newcastle in the afternoon!

FootSore


_Modified by FootSore at 8:42 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (FootSore)*

Dave,
The descriptions of your sightings read like the ad copy for the JPeterman catalog(ue). Steady on, my friend, steady on!


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

We really need a "Phaeton Club" badge or some sort so we can identify ourselves when sighted.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_We really need a "Phaeton Club" badge or some sort so we can identify ourselves when sighted. 

I had recommeded a subtle badge sometime ago and that is the VW individual badge which would serve as identity badge of a Vortex Phaeton Forum member.


_Modified by maverixz at 9:29 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (maverixz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maverixz* »_
I had recommeded a subtle badge sometime ago and that is the VW individual badge which would serve as identity badge of a Vortex Phaeton Forum member.

_Modified by maverixz at 9:29 PM 3-13-2008_

I've seen the individual badge at the oemplus site... Does anyone have a picture of exactly where that badge is supposed to go? I recall the description said something like front fender, but I've never seen a picture of it actually on a Phaeton.
Thanks!
Mike


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

I did 650 miles on Firday and saw zero phaetons in the entire time.
Now don't get me started on R8s; I saw two. Common as muck those R8s. But still very nice.
FootSore


----------



## speckhead (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Saw a Phaeton elegantly parked at Philly G's last Saturday Night, in Lincolnshire, IL. It was black or dark blue. No license plate in the front. 
Chris- Wasn't you, was it?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if anyone here remembers, but in a review of the Phaeton by Jeremy Clarkson he mentioned that the only person he knew who had one was the Director General of the BBC. Whilst walking past Brainwashing House today, I rounded a corner and lo and behold:


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (speckhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speckhead* »_Saw a Phaeton elegantly parked at Philly G's last Saturday Night, in Lincolnshire, IL. It was black or dark blue. No license plate in the front. 
Chris- Wasn't you, was it?

No -- mine would have been the dark blue one which was elegantly parked on Saturday night at Jensen's Supper Club in Eagen, MN.


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (speckhead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speckhead* »_Saw a Phaeton elegantly parked at Philly G's last Saturday Night, in Lincolnshire, IL. It was black or dark blue. No license plate in the front. 
Chris- Wasn't you, was it?

Although I was close to there, it wasn't me. I was instead on my way to Wendy's in Mundelein ... until I was pulled over on Midlothian Road by a state trooper .... who approached the car from the rear passenger side ... with one hand on his gun







and asked me to roll down the rear window (I thought it odd for my usual speeding ticket enforcements). After the surprised look on my 7 year old daughters face came upon him and I asked what the issue was, he said he pulled me over because I didn't have a front license plate and I had tinted windows. 
Sorry, not to thread highjack, but since I lived close, I had no front license plate, I thought it was pertinent ... that I wanted to share ...


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (noahas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noahas* »_Although I was close to there, it wasn't me. I was instead on my way to Wendy's in Mundelein ... until I was pulled over on Midlothian Road by a state trooper .... who approached the car from the rear passenger side ... with one hand on his gun







and asked me to roll down the rear window (I thought it odd for my usual speeding ticket enforcements). After the surprised look on my 7 year old daughters face came upon him and I asked what the issue was, he said he pulled me over because I didn't have a front license plate and I had tinted windows. 

His caution in approaching your car is quite understandable. Cops like to be able to see what's going on inside the car and I suspect that he was just following procedure. After all, you know you don't mean him any harm, but he doesn't. BTW, did he cite you for not displaying a front license plate? Eh, I'm sort of guilty of the same thing, since mine, eh, sort of fell off and I put it in my trunk.
Steven


----------



## rjscud (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (car_guy)*

Today at 6:40pm spotted a coucou grey Phaeton near the intersection of Eastport Manor Road and Montauk Highway in Eastport, NY.
First one I have seen on the road. At least since I have been looking...


----------



## noahas (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_
His caution in approaching your car is quite understandable. Cops like to be able to see what's going on inside the car and I suspect that he was just following procedure. After all, you know you don't mean him any harm, but he doesn't. BTW, did he cite you for not displaying a front license plate? Eh, I'm sort of guilty of the same thing, since mine, eh, sort of fell off and I put it in my trunk.
Steven

No, a warning for the front license plate. $75 ticket for the tint ... still worth it.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Another BBC-related Phaeton spotting there was a silver one outside Sir Steve Redgrave's house on BBC's Sport Relief (4:39 in):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XrtLvONf4M


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

Two black Phaetons in convoy this a.m. from the Maryland side of the Wilson Bridge into Virginia past Eisenhower Avenue. One was a W12, the other one was me in my mud-spattered V8 on my morning commute to west of Tyson's Corner. Don't know if we scared the peasants or not!


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

I was at the Don Valley VW Dealership today and saw a black V8 in the bay was wondering if it was anyone here.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (udaymohan)*

Spotted - Jeff and friends in the parking lot of one of the world's best Phaeton service facilities (Speedway Motors in Victoria, BC), just after the Phaeton got off the ferry from the USA.
Sharp eyes will notice our continuing efforts to keep VW warranty claims to a minimum... a little suspension adaptation taking place in the background.
Michael


----------



## RE Psolla (Jan 11, 2007)

*my sightings*

I've only spotted a few here and there, but two have become fairly common sightings because of my locale and travels. 
Silver in Bridgeport, WV at the Pete Dye Golf Club and newly spotted one close to home - a Black one in Hartville, Ohio.
Anybody fessing up?


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: my sightings (RE Psolla)*

Last night, 4/4/08, around 7:05 pm.
You were northbound through the green light at Arlington Heights Road and Dundee Road. I was first in line in the left lane waiting to head westbound on Dundee. You were Luna Blue with factory wheels and a V8.


----------



## rbn3 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: my sightings (chrisj428)*

Sadly, the only other Phaeton I have seen locally was a blue one with significant front end damage sitting in a muddy gravel parking lot full of puddles of a body shop on the east side of Batavia, Illinois, on Wilson Avenue.. Don't know year or engine. I assume it is a local car.
I have a black'04 w-12 with sonnen interior and 28 K miles. I live on the east side of Geneva, Illinois.
I've had the car about 3 months and love absolutely everything about it except the #$%^& TPMS (OK, and the MPG). I was driving a '92 MB 500E, which I still have and love, but...the Phaeton may be almost as much of an old man's hot rod as the 500E.


----------



## motorinar (Jan 21, 2006)

saw a black Phaeton by Mall Of Ga on I85 south bound , the tag was Chattam County GA. We waved at each other, is like I was looking in the miror


----------



## GA Phaeton (Feb 15, 2006)

That was me on 85 South with Chatham tags. Nice to see another Phaeton around.


----------



## motorinar (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (GA Phaeton)*

good to see you again. (on Frienship Rd):


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Black Phaeton on Sand Lake road, over by the Florida mall, Orlando. About 5 minutes ago, 1:15PM (my girlfriend called to ask if it was me, haha).


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice way to cover for yourself there, tynee. Your secret is safe with us. It was someone else. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## ZOG (Apr 5, 2008)

*Phaetons in LA*

Parked next to a grey V8 in from of Niko Niko sushi in LA, corner of National & Westwood, few weeks ago pulled over to talk to a guy driving a black W12 in the downtown Manhattan Beach parking garage (driving my yellow notch). Just purchased mine so I had my "radar" on super-sensitive mode


----------



## Wolfsburg731 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Maryland Phaeton Spotted*

You were heading on Tufton toward Falls Rd./Shawan Rd. today at 6:15pm in a black Phaeton and I was going opposite in a silver. You are the only other one I've seen on the road.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I've seen a couple parked in London recently. Perhaps we should do VWVortex calling cards for leaving under windscreen wipers!








Harry


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

Does paldi live in socal? I think I saw his phaeton at capo vw. Chrome bentley wheels, shaved trunk, and mesh grille


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dub*man)*

Paldi lives in PA.


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

anyone on here with a black or blue that was parked on an uphill side road connecting to 2222 near the austin lake on sat afternoon around 1?


----------



## Wade2Fast (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (itsallbeendonebefore)*

saw a dark colored phaeton on howell mill road in ATL yesterday at around 7 ish.
man I want one of these.


----------



## Swiss_Phaeton (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Wade2Fast)*

As I live far away from most forum members, I usually look not into that thread. Now I made a road trip of 4500 miles through Utah, Wyoming, Idaho, Montana and Colorado. During all those miles, not onle single Phaeton sighting, and I had my eyes wide open. The closest thing were a few Passats and some T-Regs. 
Yesterday evening, back in Zurich, I walked back after a dinner through the park deck of nice hotel. On my way I saw three other Phatons on the same deck plus the two of the 2-door derivate with the B on the hood. So I really realized in what a spoiled area I live.
As four Phaetons in one place are still not enough for me, I will attend the German GTG with 40 Phaetons. As VW ran out of factories to show the German owners, they will show us a small subsidary of them: Bugatti.
Daniel


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (Swiss_Phaeton)*

Come back to Colorado - there is a growing Phaeton community here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
I haven't seen any before I started shopping for one (maybe my eye is now tuned to the shape), and now I have seen four (papillon silver W12 in Denver that went to Canada, aubergine V8 on I-70 near Golden, silver V8 parked outside my wife's office in Broomfield and my black W12) in the last month. I also know there is another W12 on the way into Colorado.

_Modified by paddyh at 12:30 PM 4-16-2008_


_Modified by paddyh at 12:32 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (Swiss_Phaeton)*

I'm going to be in Alsace during 2nd week of May.
I have two questions:
#1 When is the German GTG?
#2 Is it possible to attend (if its during that week)?

_Quote, originally posted by *Swiss_Phaeton* »_
As four Phaetons in one place are still not enough for me, I will attend the German GTG with 40 Phaetons. As VW ran out of factories to show the German owners, they will show us a small subsidary of them: Bugatti.
Daniel


----------



## Swiss_Phaeton (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (adamkodish)*

#1 the German GTG is from April 25 -27
#2 it is more than fully booked, the waiting list is as long as the list of people who actually participate


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Swiss_Phaeton)*

I've seen a couple in the DC area - anybody from the forum?
- Mirror Silver turning right from 13th onto New York Ave. last week during 5:00 rush hour
- Mirror Silver (passed by me in a klav black) on the Eastern Shore/westbound 50 morning commute around two weeks ago 
- Gray '05 parked off Conn Ave/Dupont Cir (near Starbucks)
- Klav black in Annapolis ZOOMING toward DC around 7pm today (I felt like I was seeing myself during the morning commute!)



_Modified by CLMims at 9:15 PM 4-17-2008_


----------



## GA Phaeton (Feb 15, 2006)

Gray one yesterday on Sugarloaf Parkway about 8 p.m.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*City of London sighting*

A blue/beige V10 on an 06 plate parked in Finsbury Square EC2A at 15:00


----------



## soswank (Dec 26, 2006)

*Las Vegas*

Saw a gray one around 4pm going East on Lake Mead over the US-95 bridge.


----------



## nascarpilot (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (GA Phaeton)*

Gray with tan interior this morning (Sunday) about 9:30 on I-85 Southbound . Followed from Gwinnett to near spaghetti junction. I pulled along side in my aubergine 04 but they must not have seen me.


----------



## nascarpilot (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (nascarpilot)*

Saw a light blue Phaeton northbound on I-85 near Gaffney, SC Saturday morning.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: City of London sighting (adamkodish)*

This is worrying......two sightings in three days.
This time a Luna Blue with Helios wheels heading North on City Road EC2 at 14:50 today.


----------



## Swiss_Phaeton (Jun 11, 2005)

*German GTG*

Last weekend I attended the GTG of the German forum (motortalk.de) in Molsheim (France). We were there to visit the Bugatti factory and one of the finest classic car museum. 40 Phaetons participated. We had a fantastic time, the organziers and VW did a terffic job. 
They showed us the 2009 Phaton and explained all the new stuff. I cannot tell you exactly what it will be, but trust me, they met and exceeded my high expectiatons. 
At some point, Phaeton Nr. 41 showed up with Prof. Dr. F. Piech. That alone showed us how serious VW is about the Phaeton.
There are some nice pics and videos on the motortalk.de page, so check them out.
Daniel


_Modified by Swiss_Phaeton at 1:49 PM 4-29-2008_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: German GTG (Swiss_Phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swiss_Phaeton* »_
At some point, Phaeton Nr. 41 with Prof. Dr. F. Piech. That alone showed us how serious VW is about the Phaeton.
There are some nice pics and videos on the motortalk.de page, so check them out.
Daniel

Daniel,
You Sir have scored the ultimate Phaeton spotting with #41. 
And the Bugatti museum is a wonderful place to hold an event. Lucky you!
PC


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_They showed us the 2009 Phaton and explained all the new stuff. I cannot tell you exactly what it will be, but trust me, they met and exceeded my high expectiatons.

Damn you for getting me all excited! Although I'm not sure how much you're allowed to say, has the Phaeton become a smaller car than the current one? Have they indeed repositioned it below the A8?

_Quote »_At some point, Phaeton Nr. 41 showed up with Prof. Dr. F. Piech. 

Did you ask whether he had twin turbos added to his Phaeton?


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Saw Black V8 today near Charlotte NC coming back from Salisbury NC.


----------



## Swiss_Phaeton (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

has the Phaeton become a smaller car than the current one?
No, the 2009 is just a facelift (Grosse Produktaufwertung), so the size did not change.
Did you ask whether he had twin turbos added to his Phaeton? 

Sure the engine had turbos - it was a TDI, and not the W12 twin turbo that I so desperatly want


----------



## nascarpilot (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Swiss_Phaeton)*

I'm disappointed. Drove from Atlanta to Manchester, NH and back and didn't see a single Phaeton. On the bright side, 2500 miles without a single hiccup and averaged 23.9 mpg for the trip.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (nascarpilot)*

Driving back from Bristol airport ,Black 07 in Tewkesbury was it you Faszination ?


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (plastech)*

spotted another Phaeton at the connecticut dealership. Is that yours in the back Rowayton? sorry for the crappy cell phone pic



















_Modified by itsallbeendonebefore at 7:47 PM 5-2-2008_


----------



## Faszination (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (plastech)*

Tony, 
Certainly was. Sent you another IM
Ian


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (itsallbeendonebefore)*

Looks like my Phaeton but the last service visit I had at New Country in Greenwich was in the winter and the trees were leaf free. You of course looked at the Lamborghini's in the showroom to the left of the black Phaeton didn't you







. Any new car with twelve cylinders (Lambo's, Ferrari's, Aston's and Bentley's) sell quite well in Greenwich







If you were in for service I hope the service folks treated you as well as I am treated when a visit is required http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
RB


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

Saw a silver Phaeton parked on Beauchamp Pl in London Sat morning on the way to Heathrow. Taxi went by too quickly for me to see the engine badge.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

Saw a black W12 parked on Grand Rue in Ribeauville (Alsace, France). 
It had a French 67 plate (Bas-Rhin, Strasbourg area) but the plate surround was from a German dealer.
The owner must have deep pockets to run a W12 given the price of super-unleaded in France


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Anyone in a silver V6 round West Sussex this morning with registration ending GXA?
Harry


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (adamkodish)*

Here's a picture of a French W12:








Its parked near the Louis Sipp winery...I can recommend visiting there and tasting their wines (if you like Riesling, Pinot Gris and Gewurtztraminer.

_Quote, originally posted by *adamkodish* »_Saw a black W12 parked on Grand Rue in Ribeauville (Alsace, France). 
It had a French 67 plate (Bas-Rhin, Strasbourg area) but the plate surround was from a German dealer.
The owner must have deep pockets to run a W12 given the price of super-unleaded in France


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (CLMims)*

Any one of those in DC could have been me. Especially near a Starbucks! LoL. 
You'll know mine by the dark tint, and tags that read " PMPN8EZ "
Pimpin' Ain't Easy for all those who didn't put that together.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Was That You? Gaylord National Resort & Convention Center During Grand Hire?*

I can't remember the color of the Phateon but it was a V8. It had numerous bumper stickers (yuck) related to being a real estate agent. 
If I recall correctly it also had a tag frame related to real estate.
Parked on the side (illegally)







at Gaylord National Resort in PG county not far from Woodrow Wilson Bridge.
I left by business card on your door (to no avail). That's all I can remember.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I spotted a Black/Anthracite V8 this morning westbound on M-59 near Sterling Heights. I'm assuming it was a VoA car, therefore it must have been one of the last 2006 models. I've been seeing numerous V10 TDI 'Eggs about, a few Q7's, R8's and A5/S5's about. Hmm, when is the next Mannheim dump?
PC


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

It was a very sunny Tuesday morning, you were heading away from Gatwick towards Leigh, just entering Horse Hill. It was about 08:30 and I was on my way to work, just a wave, a blur and I was gone.
Best guess was black, not enough time to see anymore details.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Silver V8, I've seen you a few times exiting 575 and turning onto Chastain Rd. in Kennesaw. 
I'm usually sitting at the light at about 8:10am.


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Luna Blue at Capitol VW in San Jose, CA*

Saw this very pretty Luna Blue, Anthracite V8 at the dealer when I went to pick my car up. Whodat?


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Coucou Grey in Teaneck*

2005 Coucou Grey (V8 I think - didn't get a close look) on Cedar Lane in Teaneck, NJ


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Coucou Grey in Teaneck (paddyh)*

Saw a silver V8 parked in Sidney, BC (little village I live and work in, north of Victoria) today - really surprised me, I only thought there were two Phaetons on the island.
I parked behind you.







You were gone when I returned.
Michael


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

saw an anthracite phaeton headed toward dallas from fort worth thursday...i waved and you waved back. just saying hello and really good color combo if you are on here


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Black V6 TDI at Paddington Station, London*

Saw my one and only Phaeton in London on this trip just outside my hotel adjacent to the Paddington Station of the tube. Black V6 TDI with license plate V0006 WWE. Parked across the street from the station and hotel. Saw you parked there two days in a row. First day, I would have tapped on your window to say hello, but you were busily chatting away on the phone. Second day, the Phaeton was empty.
Logan.


_Modified by stjarna at 3:10 AM 5-20-2008_


----------



## soswank (Dec 26, 2006)

Saw my 3rd Phaeton in Vegas today. 
Heading south on US-95 towards Sumerlin exit, blue W12 @ 7:30am . Took a few pictures of it. 
Very nice, made my day.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

*Re: Black V6 TDI at Paddington Station, London (stjarna)*


_Quote »_First day, I would have tapped on your window to say hello, but you were busily chatting away on the phone. Second day, the Phaeton was empty.

What did he look like? I only ask because I know Director General of the BBC has a Phaeton and I've seen the same car parked outside Brainwashing House before:


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Black V6 TDI at Paddington Station, London (Prince Ludwig)*

Wow - how funny that I saw the same car that was in this picture posted some time ago!
He looked unremarkable because I cannot even begin to describe him beyond he looked late 40s to early 50s. I could not determine if he was the owner or the driver of the owner.
Nevertheless, a fun international connection of the remote kind!


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Black V6 TDI at Paddington Station, London (stjarna)*

PS - No spottings in Helsinki yet.


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Black V6 TDI at Paddington Station, London (stjarna)*

PSS - No spottings in Tallinn, Estonia either.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Black V6 TDI at Paddington Station, London (stjarna)*

Yesterday May 24 saw a silver Phaeton in parking lot of Portchester NY Costco. I was not in my Phaeton.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: (soswank)*

This afternoon at about 14:30, saw a black Phaeton parked on southbound Finchley High Road just past Tally Ho, opposite Waitrose supermarket.


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Phoenix spots Phaeton on Mars*

People have speculated about the 'face' on Mars, when in fact it was a Phaeton the whole time.


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Phoenix spots Phaeton on Mars (adamkodish)*

Silver one this afternoon in Old Portsmouth near the Spice Island pub on the Hard.
I was busy dodging the the Bank Holiday deluge.


----------



## fuquar (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix spots Phaeton on Mars (Francis007)*

Saw a Black one at Bratfest (Friday 5/23) in Madison, WI.
Passed another one headed the opposite direction today about 3 pm on 39 from Rockford to Bloomington, IL.
I was in my 07 Jetta and waved, but the windows were tinted pretty dark.


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Phoenix spots Phaeton on Mars (fuquar)*

Wed. May 28
You were heading up Murray Ave in Pittsburgh (and almost ran over a pedestrian!) in a green/blue Phaeton (Waterworld?). I was going down the same street, in a Silver Mirror Phaeton, heading towards Rt. 376. All this took place around noon.


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Phoenix spots Phaeton on Mars (trekguy)*

Black V8 on Lone Mountain and Scottsdale Rd. (AJ's parking lot).... Oooops! Silly me... that was ME!
Think I'm the only one around here...


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Two sitings in Boston, same day!*

Well, after almost a year of no sightings, I had two in Boston this past Monday, within a couple of hours of each other!
Sighting # 1: Monday June 2, around %:30 pm, Boston common, in front of the Four Seasons hotel: you were a V8, luna blue (I think), probably 05, some brake dust on front wheels. My wife and I were walking past the hotel, waved but you probably did not notice me. 
Sighting #2: Monday, June 2, around 7:00 pm: you were a V8, either black or dark blue, headed west on the Mass Turnpike right before the Cambridge tolls. We were driving in the same direction in my '91 Acura Legend Coupe, charcoal. You passed us, then I drove abreast and, if you noticed us at all, you were probably wondering what it was all about.
In any case, a very good day, though too bad that I wasn't driving the Phaeton...








Stefano


----------



## x96283 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Two sitings in Boston, same day! (Motorista)*

I'll add my two sightings in Boston... well three, really.
1) Aubergine 4-seater in the Somerville Home Depot parking lot about two weeks ago. You'd have found my Black Kav W12 near the lot exit








2) Black V8 pulling out of the Gillette employee lot Wednesday mid-day.
3) Black V8 pulling out of the lot *next* to the Gillette lot around 6-630pm Wednesday... weird to have two in adjacent parking lots!


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Spotted a silver Phaeton heading north on the M40 at about 7pm today...


----------



## GA Phaeton (Feb 15, 2006)

Saw a Dark Blue or Silver Phaeton ( it was still kind of dark) at the Chateau Elan golf course in Braselton GA. early Wednesday morning. 
Swing hard, in case you hit it.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Spotted a black Phaeton heading north on the M6 at about 3pm today...


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Spotted - Silver V8, tinted windows, Bentley wheels - parked in front of Old Ebbets Grill (Downtown Washington, DC) on Sunday (6/15).
Very nice and clean (Shiny!)...but I just don't like Bentley wheels on a VW







...(although there's nothing wrong with that!)


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (george777)*

Saw a black 05 V8 on Rt 29 near Columbia MD yesterday. Caught up and exchanged waves


----------



## stevieB (Jul 15, 2006)

first post on this topic, but I've seen loads around the Heathrow Airport area.
Friday, followed a black 05 anticlockwise round the M25 you turned off at Reigate .
Regualy see a V10 parked in Petworth .


----------



## G132RLG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (stevieB)*

Saw a Silver one in Chester yesterday, I also see a Black one in the Daresbury area quite often.


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

I saw an Aubergine (sp?) Phaeton, I believe it was a V8, in Blowing Rock, NC... Two days ago. The plate was non-NC I believe...


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (ttvick)*

I saw a Black Phaeton with 20's around 11:40pm on the 24th of June.
It was in Des Plaines driving down River Road and passing Rand. Smelled like the driver was smoking something......








I was in my DB B6 Passat at the time. I had the amber tails.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re:*

Saw a W12 this afternoon at local Dealership. Was exiting the rear of the dealership (house is right behind dealer). I noticed this beautiful black W12 (you were seen a few weeks ago at the Grand Opening). Where art thou owner? 
















Very nice!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

I was going to say it was Lorenz's car but this W12 has chrome wheels. Nice.


----------



## Ocphaetonfan (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

I saw a black one today in Newport beach, It was a V8 with a tan interior with a starbucks cup in the passenger side drink holder. It was parked on a street end at 10th st. and Bay ave. I work for the city and was driving by when i spotted it so I stopped, backed up and parked and started at it for around 10 mins LOL I was wondering if this one belongs to anyone that I've met at the gtgs that I've been to at Adams Donuts in HB. Anyone I know??


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Ocphaetonfan)*

Spotted a V8 Black Exterior with Blue Interior. Capitol VW Plates... Oh wait!! It's for sale!! "It will be YOU {insert owner name here} soon"...
















http://www.capitolvolkswagen.c...64284


----------



## TSAY (Jun 28, 2008)

Officially spotted myself as took delivery of new 2008 TDI on Thusday.


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (TSAY)*

Congrats Tim! Welcome aboard!
Logan.


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

I saw a silver ?2004 V8 today in Fayetteville, NC... It had a Vietnam Veteran NC tag.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (ttvick)*

Hey spotted a nice Black VW Phaeton with Bentleys! Wait, it was YOU FRANCISCO!!








Your ride is beautiful!! Thanks for letting me drive her yesterday!!


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

Busted!!! (awesome pic! thx!)
Yeah that was me. I also spotted a Silver Phaeton, with a bunch of drunks trying to play 'Pimp My Ride' and adding Satellite radio, IPod connector, a 32" Plasma TV with PS3, beer fridge and multiple screens in the back seat. Oh wait... that was us!
We'll do the Lambo doors some other time.


----------



## rps (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (ciscokidinsf)*

the other night driving home from Aventura to Fort Lauderdale on A1A
I was trying to keep up with my wife. She was driving our white 2006 Phaeton, I in my Mini. For a moment I thought I had double vision, as at a red light, I saw two white Phaetons. I pulled up next to my wife, and tried to signal to her to look left---but she was oblivious. The other, unknown white Phaeton drove away---
Interesting as in the 2 1/2 years I 've had the car, only rarely have I seen another Phaeton, and only once a white one.
RPS


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

*Re: (rps)*

couple of weeks ago, in the dallas fort worth area on 635N, a w12 Phaeton passed me with an older looking couple headed towards the airport while i went in the direction of fort worth. it was fun driving for about 10 mins behind another phaeton (yes i was in my phay too) and passing traffic pretty quick. If we had some flags up front, it would have definitely looked like some officials in a hurry haha. i'll post the pics later.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (itsallbeendonebefore)*

Spotted myself this morning! Walked out the door and there you were! Just had her detailed!! Cheesy I know, but I had to post here!! Happy Friday!!


----------



## strong nc (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: (VWGlf00GL)*

yesterday i was driving along I64 in chesapeake Va. near the greenbriar exit and saw a white phaeton with nc plates. this makes the third one i have seen in the almost two months that i have had my phaeton but as was the case with all three i was not driving mine at the time. the other two were a silver one also in chesapeake and one in raleigh nc but i am not sure what the color was.


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (itsallbeendonebefore)*

Slajan,
Please do post your pics. I'm curious if you might have seen me and/or my wife since we go to the airport pretty frequently. I guess it depends on what you mean by "older" too... ;-)
Logan.


_Modified by stjarna at 5:03 PM 7-18-2008_


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (stjarna)*

Spotted a Black V8 at the Denver International Airport on Wednesday. Passed by in my W12. Was Parked on the first floor, east side, row A or B (near the Frontier Airlines side of the building).
Patrick


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

Logan, well i am only 26 and i thought i saw an older (30-35







) looking couple haha. yes i i will post the pic. i am trying to figure out what my password was for my photobucket account...need to write it down somewhere.
k found it...lets see. 









sorry for the crappy cell phone pic but as u can see, i made sure i took a part of my car too. i hope the plates are not readable....please let me know if it is Logan. Logan, could you tell me which dealership has a certified Phaeton tech in dallas or fort worth that i can take my car for servicing? 



_Modified by itsallbeendonebefore at 10:40 AM 7-22-2008_


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (itsallbeendonebefore)*

Thanks for posting the pic, Slajan.
It's a tough call, but I'm going to say that it is not my car because I have a Texas plate that is done as the Texas State flag and has W12VW all run together. Based on the picture below, it doesn't match the same pattern of color or letter placement.
This could be Jack Orr, however. Jack and I both use Park Cities VW on Lemmon Avenue for our Phaeton maintenance and repairs.
Logan.


_Modified by stjarna at 4:43 PM 7-22-2008_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Spotted a black Phaeton at 8am at Hyde Park Corner that went off down Park Lane...


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Beautiful silver with tech package, at least '05, turning onto Barrett Pkwy from Chastain Meadows Pkwy in Kennesaw.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

Spotted a W12, Black Phaeton going Southbound on Highway 101 in King City around 12 noon. 
I honked my horn and flashed my fog lights. I don't know if you noticed me or not (I was in a Silver V8). I was going Northbound (home) from my 4 day vacation.


----------



## itsallbeendonebefore (May 13, 2007)

ok i have come to the conclusion that dallas/fort worth is an area with a lot of phaetons. the reason being that i have come across 5 different phaetons in the span on 3 months. I have another spotting that i will post with a pic in a bit


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (itsallbeendonebefore)*

Spotted - 'Auberge'(sp)(Purple, whatever!) V8 on I-270 extention (heading North) in Bethesda...


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (george777)*

George, there are plenty in the Chevy Chase/Bethesda area. I've seen several, at least 3 in about 3 months.


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*RE: phaeton spotted*

Saw a silver phaeton at 6:53 AM east-bound on the LIE right after exit 66. You were in the left-most lane. I was in a black loaner passat westbound also in the left-most lane. Flashed my lights, but didn't get an acknowledgment.


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

saw a 3.0 V6 TDI Phaeton In the UK
Parked in Leeds, Park Square, where all the lawyers have their offices.
It was luna blue with anthracite leather.


_Modified by leedsphaeton at 11:09 AM 8-2-2008_


_Modified by leedsphaeton at 12:37 PM 1-3-2009_


----------



## Debart (May 26, 2008)

AAa...h What a nice shot by satelitte







!
Found on google earth (! street view !).
I'm 100% sure this Phaeton belongs to one of our registerd colleague from the Phaeton Forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
click to enlarge:


Check your home location on google earth. Maybe your phaeton has been also spotted











_Modified by Debart at 4:17 AM 8-7-2008_


----------



## jeffe51 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

Saw a silver phaeton in Short Pump VA...at the mall
contact me please
jeff


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Debart)*

This is why it can pay to live in gated communities where even Google Street View cannot reach you...


----------



## G132RLG (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: (stjarna)*

Saw a Silver 2008 TDI (MW57***) on the M6 on Friday, Hi whoever you are, I know you spotted us too!


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*W12 in Sunnyvale*

Finally I get to have a sighting of my own. Yesterday, at 10:40am, in Sunnyvale, off 101, a black W12 with chrome Challenge wheels and Oregon license plates. (NOT the same Adrian saw at Capitol VW last month)
I honked my horn at you, I was driving my black Phaeton V8


_Modified by ciscokidinsf at 8:38 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## G132RLG (Dec 10, 2006)

*W12*

Saw a W12 today on Speke Boulivard and Runcorn - Widnes bridge HN06***
NICE car!


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

*wow what a week*

WOW, what a week
I saw 4 yes FOUR phaetons this week/
Tuesday - 2 luna blue 3.0 tdi with sunny beige interior, with sequential reg's, YH08DPL, and YH08DPM. yes they were together, with me behind them.
Wednesday - I saw another 3.0 tdi Parked in a multi storey, so I plonked mine next to it.
Thursday - And Finally I saw one today at the garage when i dropped mine off for an mot.


_Modified by leedsphaeton at 8:33 AM 2-16-2009_


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

I spotted a Nocturne Aubergine/Anthracite '04 sans parking sensors and cold weather package in the parking ramp at the MGM Grand over the long weekend. It was paked in an area reserved for ALMS race attendees. Who else in here is a Penske Porsche/Corvette Racing fan? Or are you an Audi R10, Flying Lizard Porsche fan?
PC, in the wilds of Motown


_Modified by PhaetonChix at 8:59 PM 8-31-2008_


----------



## ahwilder (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

That wasn't me but I do have a Nocturne Aubergine/Beige '04 and a '05 Carrera S Cabriolet and would love to have been there. I am an ALMS fan and favor the P2 DHL RS Spyders and the GT2 Flying Lizard Porsches (Is my bias showing?). With the rule changes, they’re not doing as well as last year, but still fun to watch.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (ahwilder)*

Saw a black Phaeton southbound on Biscayne Blvd. in Aventura this afternoon around 4:00. We waved at each other in recognition of each other's excellent taste in automobiles. Forum member perhaps?


----------



## 1.6.liters.of.fury (Dec 19, 2007)

My first Phaeton sighting since I bought mine, 
Near Marietta/Atlanta, a silver Phaeton getting off I-75 north, at the hwy 5/canton rd exit. I was getting on 75 south at the same interchange. We were on the opposite side of the expressway so I doubt they saw me. I was in my black 4.2. 
Off topic, but Interestingly, I get all the way back out here to "the middle of nowhere" and pass a new Maserati Quattroporte as I'm about to pull into my driveway. Ha.


_Modified by 1.6.liters.of.fury at 4:38 PM 9-7-2008_


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (1.6.liters.of.fury)*

I am part of the Race Committee for The Stamford Denmark Friendship Race at SYC (the race is now forty three years old







) and one of our new race sponsors, the CEO of TORM shipping company in Denmark, owns one of the few Phaeton's in Denmark. He can afford to drive anything he likes (even with the high taxes in Denmark) and loves his Phaeton http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . 
RB


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

Pulled into work this morning. Saw '04 silver V8 in lot at Colony Inn in Atascadero. Parked 2 spaces away. First time ever that I have seen 2 Phaetons together!
Scott


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (SVESSA)*

Spotted a white 05 Phaeton today at Capitol VW. Went to go check on my car, she'll be done next week.. Who dat?
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

This morning at about 6.30am, I saw a silver Phaeton (presumably V8) at a Clark Gas station at the intersection of Port Washington Road and Donges Bay Road in Mequon, WI.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Saw a waterworld green near cape canaveral, fl on friday.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

theres no phaeton around where I live in Worcester MASS. 
I never seen one but mine just purchased this week


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Reflect)*

Saw a black one on Macarthur turning left on Ward in Fountain Valley as I passed him in my white one. Isn't is silly we get excited when we see another Phaeton. I crack myself up


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Saw a black V8 at Brookfield Square Mall parking lot in Brookfield, WI today at 1pm.


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

I saw a lighter blue (between Waterworld and Luna Blue) 2004(?) V8 on Capitol Boulevard in Raleigh today. If my eyes told the truth, you had Virginia plates, but there were a lot of characters... There were 2 guys up front, and I think a couple of people in the back too. I was in the White Explorer... I gave you a thumbs-up through my rear window when I was in front of you... Then immediately hoped you didn't think I was flicking you off...


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

Today, about 4:00 PM, east bound on I-70 in Boonsville,MO. Silver V8 with very dark tinted windows. I was the Black one waving and going the other way.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (W126C)*

Yesterday at 4:00 P.M. I spotted a black W12 heading west on I-70 after reentering the highway heading to St. Luis for the weekend.







"Hey did you see that Phaeton ?!?!?" I muttered to my wife as I quickly passed. "Why do you get so excited?" "Oh never mind....."








By the way, I unavoidably hit a railroad tie, YES a railroad tie on the highway in Columbia MO. After a huge thud and leap into the air I pulled over and checked the vehicle. Besides some scuffs on the right rear quarter panel and bumper everything seamed fine. I reentered the highway and BEEP BEEP Flat Tire Warning. Sure enough my RR tire had dropped 10 psi but looked just the same. I changed the tire and in St. Luis I checked the tire in the trunk, FLAT. Instrument cluster reading = BEEP BEEP BEEP Spare Tire Low, BEEP BEEP Flat Tire. All this after cursing another $%*&'ing TPM problem. Image that, it works!


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

Stop waving at Phaeton owners and keep on the lookout for railroad ties in the road.







Glad you're safe.
Speaking of things in the road, a few weeks ago I was humming along at about 80 and this Ford F-150 Super Duty yuck truck apparently decided to pass me, when he did he managed to do quite a few lane changes and I noticed some sort of visor (the one he probably got from Advance Auto Parts and stuck it on with some 3M tape) you know the tacky add-on that hangs over the windshield, well I thought damn that thing is flapping in the wind a little, just then he swerved back in front of me to get around a few more people and of course this visor came flying off and nearly hurt my poor baby. The AWD did and excellent job of allowing me to do a swerve to avoid the air borne debris.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

Well. 
Hi Matthew. Nice to finally see you, or at least your car. 
I was returning from East Central Illinois, picking up my father and coming back to KC. 800 miles in just under twelve hours. We did the return trip today. 800 miles round trip in just under 11 hrs, 40 min. And yes, I pitched the *Check Engine Light*, damn ethanol.
BTW, I was waving the whole time. But between your tinted windows and my tinted windows, who could tell.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Another sighting of a Silver V8 a few minutes ago on Mequon Road, Mequon, WI. Honked at the driver and gave him a thumbs up then thought he might not be a member of the Phaeton Phraternity, so I zoomed back up to him and told him to check out the Vvortex Phaeton Forum.
To the driver: If you visit or join here, I am the bothersome guy who was driving the silver Touareg.









_Modified by maverixz at 8:16 PM 10-1-2008_


_Modified by maverixz at 8:16 PM 10-1-2008_


----------



## x96283 (Apr 30, 2008)

Indirect spotting...
Buddy just messaged me that he's driving behind a V8 with NH plates "Phaeton" on Rt 93.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (x96283)*

Text messaging while driving to merely report the sighting of a V8 is dangerous and simply not worth it. Now a W12 on the other hand...


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

Coucou Gray heading south on Rte 301 toward Chesapeake Bay Bridge / Annapolis a few miles north of the Rte 50 interchange on Saturday around noon - I was going north toward Wilmington


----------



## x96283 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (remrem)*

he did mention it was a sighting of a "lesser species" to my w12


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (x96283)*

x96 how many phaeton you seen around here in MA?
I never seen another one. enough for a meet? i wonder


----------



## cefdvm2 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd be interested


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (cefdvm2)*

Awesome another MA phaeton owner. that makes us 4 now i think.
Nice to meet you.


----------



## 1.6.liters.of.fury (Dec 19, 2007)

Around 2pm today, I saw what appeared to be an '04 black (dark blue maybe?) Phaeton headed south on I-75 somewhere between Dalton and Acworth. 
I was headed north in my white Audi 4000. 
The one time I DON'T drive my Phaeton to Chattanooga, I see one. Such is life.. ha!


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Black P on 95 S in Maryland*

Drove next to, in front of and behind a black V8, probably an 04 with MD Chesapeake Bay license plates "31743" about 4:40PM today while going south on 95 near Columbia. Driven by a woman 50+ who was not paying any attention to me in my silver P.


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re:*

Saw one yesterday around 5 pm on Rt.58 headed westbound right by the Panera Bread. I was headed east in the left lane. Dark Blue or Black (it was starting to get dark). Should've flashed my lights, but I was too stunned to see another one so close to where I live.


----------



## ZOG (Apr 5, 2008)

Saw a black W12 identical to my own parked on Poinsettia in MB...for a soccer game?


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (Reflect)*

Although I still live in PA, I now work in Boston, and would be interested in a meet.
Stefano
P.S.: about a month ago I saw a black Phaeton on Storrow Drive East, exiting at Charles Circle/Government Center. I was tto far behind to determine model and year.


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (ZOG)*

It wasn't me, but I am in Manhattan Beach often. I will keep an eye out for you!
Steve


----------



## jdbrown (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (ttvick)*

Saw an auburgine with a couple of smiling wise gentleman in Two Rivers WI...I was in a black 06...waving!
It really is extraordinary when you see one; it does catch your attention.


----------



## maseratiman (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (jdbrown)*

Spotted what may be my old silver V8 last evening around 5:30, heading westbound on Shawnee Mission Pkwy. just west of I-35. I pulled up along side you and then behind you and flashed my brights. Between my tinted windows, and yours, I couldn't tell if you saw me or not.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Saw a silver V8 at the Milwaukee Enterprise Center's (off locust street in Milwaukee) rear parking lot with tinted windows.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Phaeton Spotting*

My taxi passed a black Phaeton on the way to Pu Dong airport in Shanghai this morning,


----------



## A8PIMP (Mar 26, 2007)

I havent been on here lately, any threads about the Phaeton with bentley badges and wheels in Wellesley MA???? LOL


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (A8PIMP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A8PIMP* »_I havent been on here lately, any threads about the Phaeton with bentley badges and wheels in Wellesley MA???? LOL

I don't think there's a thread, but I've seen it on the road once and at the Wellesley VW dealer. I think they should make him/her (it was a woman driving) go to Bentley for service!


----------



## A8PIMP (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (car_guy)*

lol i have seen both man and woman, dare I say the woman was attractive too








I can understand the wheels, but the front and rear badges/grill is a bit much ...
god i want to take pics of it!!!!!!!! I will be an internet hero with pics lol


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (A8PIMP)*

i was thinkin of doing the rear lol. now i want to ask him how much he paid. im not stressin it thoguh a bodyshop told me $400 to do it and paint my trunk and scrathes in the bumper. but the badge its expensive i heard.
I used o work in wellesley n im sure they just trying to fit thre. bunch of nice cars lol


----------



## baremytone (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: (1.6.liters.of.fury)*

That was me! Luna Blue. Saturday 10/25. Live in Chattanooga and have never seen one around here.


----------



## 1.6.liters.of.fury (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (baremytone)*

Wow, nice to know of a Phaeton in that area! 
I have some close friends in Signal Mountain that I go visit fairly regularly. 
I've seen some pretty cool cars while up there, but never a Phaeton. In fact the only "interesting" VW I've seen is one of those Harlequin Edition MkIII Golf's, and that guy nearly broke his neck looking at my Phaeton in traffic!








Perhaps it was also you that a friend saw on hwy 111 passing through Dunlap about a month ago.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re:*

Save a black Phaeton heading North on I684 this afternoon.


----------



## 1.6.liters.of.fury (Dec 19, 2007)

On Monday 11/24, Another dark blue/black Phaeton headed east on I-20 near Covington GA. First one I've seen anywhere close to my area.


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

Saw a black Phaeton traveling south on 101 by hwy 58 exit. happened so fast as I was turning on offramp going north. What a nice surprise to see one! Could not tell year or engine, just saw cool lights! It was 
about 4:45 pm.
Scott


_Modified by SVESSA at 7:10 PM 12-1-2008_


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*(MD) Carribean Market In Langley Park (Off New Hampshire Ave)*

I was running an errand for the wife and pulled up at this carribean store near Long & Foster in Langley park. 
There was a Phaeton (I can't even make out the color) parked on the end spo. Very nice, very clean. I parked next to you, ran in the store thought I might run into you on the way out. But I guess you were still shopping. 


_Modified by derrickonline at 11:57 AM 12-2-2008_


----------



## MarinePhaeton (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: (MD) Carribean Market In Langley Park (derrickonline)*

Yesterday passed a couple in a Black V8 with Illinois plates going north on I465 heading towards the Chicago bypass. 
I blew my horn at you and gave you the thumbs up as I passed you by...


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (MD) Carribean Market In Langley Park (MarinePhaeton)*

I passed a dark red / maroon colored Phaeton with aftermarket rims on the 234 bypass/dumbfries rd near the BP station. I was in my blue phaeton going the other direction. around 10:30am on 12/16/2008


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, coming back from Amelia Island, FL saw 2 Phaetons within maybe 30 minutes of each other heading south on I75 about an hour or so south of Atlanta.
I was heading north so they went by quick, I think they were both black.


----------



## mbkicks10 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

I saw one today for the first time!!!! i was so excited!!!!!










































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It was a black one with PA tags....i saw it On freemansburg ave and 33 in Easton PA!!!!
It was so cool!!..i have a crappy cell phone picture ..but idk how to post it!!...but it was soo cooool!!!!!!!!


----------



## cuttyhunk (Jan 2, 2009)

On December 30 I saw a green V8 Phaeton in the Best Buy parking lot in Dartmouth, Mass. My buddy and I were in his black V8.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (cuttyhunk)*

by green u mean coucou grey?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Reflect)*

It could be
Mararis Green Paint Colour
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1694362


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (plastech)*

Was that you south bound on Connecticut Av in MD today at about 12:30 in the PM? In your very sharp black or Luna Blue W12.


----------



## A8PIMP (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (Kenzdriving)*

Very slow aubergine maroon phaeton blocking the inside lane of 128N and 3N near boston MA. Finally near Lowell, you moved and we all passed.
Looked llike a used car dealer


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: (A8PIMP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A8PIMP* »_Very slow aubergine maroon phaeton blocking the inside lane of 128N and 3N near boston MA. Finally near Lowell, you moved and we all passed.
Looked llike a used car dealer

OK, Ron K., fess up!
BTW, how do you block an inside lane? An outside lane maybe, but an inside one?


_Modified by car_guy at 12:51 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## Sky.GB (Jul 22, 2008)

Last night at around 10:30pm I saw a silver phaeton just off Ext. 21 off I-91. Mass plates. Waved but you weren't looking.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (Sky.GB)*

I spotted a 2005/2006 Black V8 with Ohio plates in downtown Detroit last night. Rumor has it that the car belongs to Four Speed Fox aka Jack.


----------



## ron kramer (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_
OK, Ron K., fess up!
BTW, how do you block an inside lane? An outside lane maybe, but an inside one?

_Modified by car_guy at 12:51 PM 1-10-2009_

Wasn't in the area and the descriptor *'slow'* assures it is not me.


----------



## ron kramer (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (ron kramer)*

How many Phaeton's do we now have in the Boston area?
My tire dealer says the former owner of Tweeter is now driving a lovely blue one.


----------



## bucketman (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: (ron kramer)*

I recently bought a 2004 W12. I'm not in the Boston area per se, but live in Rhode Island, on the state line. I rarely see any Phaetons here. I'll be sure to wave when I'm up your way.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (bucketman)*

I havent seen one yet but the list its growing in the forum at least


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

spotted a 2004 phaeton in black.
18" Champion wheels.
OU54....
parked outside Brians Fish Shop in leeds.


_Modified by leedsphaeton at 11:56 AM 1-13-2009_


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (leedsphaeton)*

55 reg going over Runcorn Bridge 10.30 am coucou grey


_Modified by plastech at 8:15 PM 1-14-2009_


----------



## x96283 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (ron kramer)*

yep, chalk up one more for Boston!


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Newark Liberty Airport P4*

About noon on 15 January. Black, V8, 2004 with Performance wheels. Anthracite Interior. New Jersey plates.


----------



## XenoMR2 (Oct 17, 2008)

Altrincham - Silver M4 *** or M3 *** maybe?
Also on the M61 towards Bolton, Black W12.


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (XenoMR2)*

Maryland I-270 toward split - dark 'Blue' V8 with temp tags. Probably '05...


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

I always forget to post these...
Roughly 2 weeks ago I saw a silver Phaeton on 495 leaving Bethesda/Chevy Chase area headed towards 95N....looked like mine but was driven by an older women.
License plates said something like winelady or something. When I pulled up next to her she sped up (tinted windows and rims can be scary sometimes I guess), went I decided to drive off she then noticed my car and beeped and waved at me.


----------



## unclepugh (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (george777)*

sure it wasn't a black '06 with temp tags?? that's my (and your) neighborhood. got my permanent tags about three weeks ago and my personalized tags (HUGE VW) about three days ago.
Rick


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (unclepugh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unclepugh* »_sure it wasn't a black '06 with temp tags?? that's my (and your) neighborhood. got my permanent tags about three weeks ago and my personalized tags (HUGE VW) about three days ago.


Rick - it was [dark] Blue the one on 270...w/temp tags.


----------



## deja_vu95 (Oct 20, 2007)

I saw a silver Phaeton on Route 347 on Long Island in Stony Brook, NY. The driver was wearing a top hat and smoking a pipe. He seemed somewhat elderly, and for that reason, I don't think he even noticed me. It was also during evening hours.


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: (deja_vu95)*

I've seen that silver one in Stony Brook as well. It was 2 cars ahead of me.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Middle aged gentleman in a Coucou Grey V8 heading west on Mequon Rd, Mequon, WI. In case you are here, I was the guy in the dark blue Audi A8 who waved and gave you a thumbs up. Plate # AJ......


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Korean Phaeton!!!!*

Friday, January 30th, 12:20pm (Korean time) Silver Phaeton driving by Itaewon shopping district, Seoul. Wow. I travel half across the globe and despite only seeing a handful of VWs, one was a Phaeton. I'm taking this as a sign of good fortune. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Korean Phaeton!!!! (ciscokidinsf)*

Thursday, January 29 at 10:15 a.m., Black V8 with tinted windows heading north on A1A (Ocean Drive) turning onto westbound ramp for Hallandale Beach Boulevard. I waved, and I think you did too, but tinted windows made it hard to tell!


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Fast Phaeton*

Yesterday evening I was following a Campy white Phaeton V8 on the Florida Turnpike in Broward county. Got beside him a few times but could not see the driver. I was driving an Audi A8 and a couple of times followed the Phaeton at speeds of 100 plus! Nice little run!


----------



## A8PIMP (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (car_guy)*

Inside lane= passing lane
This maroon phaeton was gabbing w/ his passenger, doing 55... 
On Jan 30, I saw a 2004 black car in Nashua NH, it had MA plates. Well dressed yuppie driver in it.


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: (A8PIMP)*

On Saturday January 31st around 5:20PM I saw a Black Phaeton in my own neighborhood, Circle C Ranch in Austin, TX. 
The woman in the passenger seat was definitely looking at me and smiling, not sure if you were just being friendly, or laughing at me wildly waving my arms at you.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (HunterST)*

Hunter, she was probably laughing at you. But for none of the reasons you've mentioned.








Ok that's my one joke for the day. Here come the moderators to smack me around.


----------



## rps (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (derrickonline)*

leaving Bal Harbour Shops (Miami Beach,FL) today in my 2006 white Phaeton, a black Phaeton was entering--however the VW badges (front, rear, wheels( had been replaced with Bentley emblems. 
RPS


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (rps)*

I know the car and the owner, but I don't think he's a member of the forum. He owns a collectible car business, but the Phaeton is what he chooses as his daily driver. He's very proud of the Bentley emblems, and says the valets always park his car right in front of the restaurants next to the Ferarris and Roll Royces and no one ever seems to question whether it's actually a Bentley! He's a really great guy, and I think he put the emblems on as a joke, but I don't think he shares most of our perspectives when it comes to "stealth wealth"


----------



## unclepugh (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (remrem)*

Saw a maroon (?) Phaeton with Maryland tags on I-495 (Wash DC area) yesterday near River Road


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (unclepugh)*

Saw two in Barrington, IL this weekend. One was black and parked at Einstein Bagels the other was silver and parked at Jewel.
I've put a deposit on a 2005 V8 and will be picking it up in two weeks!


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spotted in Denver, Colorado*

Seen on Thursday, 2/26/09, in the parking lot of the Colorado Technical University Denver in Greenwood Village, Colorado, a silver Phaeton with chrome 'Challenge' wheels. Not sure if it was a W-12 or V8. Had the W-12 exhaust tips, but no W-12 and 6.0 badging. 
I was the black W-12 parked across the lane and about 8 cars further east.
Patrick


_Modified by paddyh at 4:17 PM 3-1-2009_


----------



## phaetonvirgin (Feb 16, 2009)

I have had my Phaeton for 1 week and have seen 2 others!
One was a Dark Blue Metalic pulling out of a Fuel station between Nottingham and Lincoln last Monday (A quick glance made me think it was an unmarked Police Car)
Next was a Silver Phaeton on the M4 leaving at Junction 18 and travelling toward Downend - I exited behind going toward The Kendleshire Golf Club.
I am based out of Bristol UK!
Any takers???????????
Ed


----------



## speckhead (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re:*

I was dropping off my son at 3am on Saturday at Woodlawn JH, in Long Grove, IL. You were also dropping off a child. We said "Hi" 
Your's looked like an 05 in black or dark blue.


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*London Spottings*

Spent the weekend over in London...spotted *4* in total! 2 grays and 2 blacks (around Park Lane/Dorchester and on the M4 toward Heathrow). Not bad for 3 days...I think


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: London Spottings (george777)*

A black 06 plate I think with 19" wheels spotted at the Calais side of the Eurotunnel on the evening of Wednesday 25th. We were on shuttle " L " and you were on the next one " M"
We were a bit envious because it was so clean whereas ours was covered in Dresden and Belgium muck after 12 hard days.
We did wait around for a bit to have a chat but had to go for our train in the end.
Frank


----------



## TSAY (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: London Spottings (Francis007)*

Spotted Tarantella 3.0 TDI this afternoon with an '06 plate.
Went past me heading London bound on the M40 at about junction 7 and we then convoyed towards London and then onto M25 before peeling of around the M4 junction.
Tim


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

On a Tuesday, around 6 o'clock,
there is a blue/black (hard to tell when its dark and raining), phaeton parked outside Brians Fish Shop, in Leeds.
Registration OU54...


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (leedsphaeton)*

Black over Black V8 with '05 grille and '04 wheels at the Pita Inn on 83 around 6pm on Sunday night. You were with your son.


----------



## M1LUM (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Aubergine W12 heading past Gorky Park on its way out of Moscow, 6pm (local) this evening.
I kid you not


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Didn't we have a member from Moscow who had problems with his W12's batteries running down because his chauffeur left the ignition on?
Harry


----------



## ezscreen (Dec 19, 2008)

*Orchard Lake Road, Orchard Lake Michigan*

I was driving behind you and I pulled up next to your Aubergine/Sonnen Beige car. I gave a friendly wave and you completely ignored me. Yours was the first Phaeton I've seen other than mine in the area. You looked at me like I was a leper. May your TPMS continue to always chime.










_Modified by ezscreen at 1:54 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Orchard Lake Road, Orchard Lake Michigan (ezscreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ezscreen* »_I was driving behind you and I pulled up next to your Aubergine/Sonnen Beige car. I gave a friendly wave and you completely ignored me. Yours was the first Phaeton I've seen other than mine in the area. You looked at me like I was a leper. *May your TPMS continue to always chime.*
LOL it's the uncurable disease. 

_Modified by ezscreen at 1:54 PM 3-14-2009_


----------



## mrsharkbait (Oct 22, 2008)

maybe that guy stole the car.
Eugene


----------



## mrsharkbait (Oct 22, 2008)

*March 12 at Capitol VW San Jose*

Grey V8 in the shop. Send me a PM maybe GTG?
Eugene


----------



## oldham4 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: March 12 at Capitol VW San Jose (mrsharkbait)*

I just saw two silver Phaetons on Thursday around 1 PM, only about two miles apart on Vietnam Veterans' Parkway near Hendersonville, TN. I was heading to Nashville & you both were heading toward Gallatin. Small world. I think that makes at least 5 that I know of here in Nashville.


_Modified by oldham4 at 4:01 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Orchard Lake Road, Orchard Lake Michigan (ezscreen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ezscreen* »_I was driving behind you and I pulled up next to your Aubergine/Sonnen Beige car. I gave a friendly wave and you completely ignored me. Yours was the first Phaeton I've seen other than mine in the area. You looked at me like I was a leper. *May your TPMS continue to always chime.*









_Modified by ezscreen at 1:54 PM 3-14-2009_
 
For such a crude and tasteless behavior from the driver, I say a resounding Amen!











_Modified by maverixz at 6:11 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## mrsharkbait (Oct 22, 2008)

*101 South in Burlingame, CA*

March 21 around 5:45pm, passed your silver Phaeton. We waved at each other. Anyone on this forum?


_Modified by mrsharkbait at 11:46 PM 3-21-2009_


----------



## phaetonvirgin (Feb 16, 2009)

Evening guys
At 08.50 this morning (22/03/09) i saw a Black Phaeton in the car park of Esporta Bristol - Ironically i was pulling out of a space and this identical (57 plate) Black Phaeton pulled into the same space.
Any takers?
Regards
Eddie


----------



## efleming21 (May 30, 2006)

Saw a Blue W12 on Connecticut avenue in Chevy Chase. I was coming out of the Parkway cleaners parking lot. I was in my Grey V8.


----------



## Kenzdriving (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: (efleming21)*

Hi Eric,
That was me. I saw you, and I know by experience that if you can afford Parkway Cleaners, maintenance on a Phaeton is no hardship to you.










_Modified by Kenzdriving at 6:11 PM 3-23-2009_


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

Two today,
Firstly a V6 TDI in black, in the Leeds University Grounds.
Secondly the regular blue Phaeton at Brians Fish shop. Who are you ??????


----------



## efleming21 (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (leedsphaeton)*

Yes, Parkway is not cheap but they do an excellent job on your clothes.
That W12 is calling me. If I can find one reasonably priced, I would barter, trade or sell my V8 for it.


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (efleming21)*

W12 black on black lowered on BBS LM's parked in Westfied today....wish I took a pic...car was clean and looked sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spotted in Niwot, Colorado*

I spotted a black Phaeton driving East on the Diagonal Highway this morning towards Longmont, CO. It was at about 8:30am. Not sure if V8 or W12 but looked like a 2004 model from the front. I was too far away for the details. I was waiting at the Highway 52 entrance to the IBM plant.


_Modified by paddyh at 3:22 PM 4-1-2009_


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Spotted in Niwot, Colorado (paddyh)*

I was in Solvang Ca since Sunday. Last night we had dinner at the Hitching Post in Buelton Ca. When I left the restaurant there was another Phaeton in the lot. What are the odds that two Phaetons would be in the same place at a steakhouse about 30 miles north of Santa Barbara? Was that you, I had the white one.


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Aubergine seen heading west on Mequon Road.


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Spotted in Niwot, Colorado (bobm)*

That was me heading back to SF from Disneyland with the family. Great meal. I didn't see you but would have loved to meet you. Where you there before I was?


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Spotted in Niwot, Colorado (dlouie)*

Coming from the street, I was parked towards the back on the far left. I had pulled into the dirt so my big rear wasn't exposed to the drunks:~)


----------



## phateon (Mar 13, 2009)

I have an 04 blk/ beige V8. My son teaches at Huntingdon College in Montgomery, Al and saw a blk W12 today. Anyone we know?


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

Saw a Black V8 near Eglinton and Warden from Florida actually. Going in to the Jetson's Burger..anyone here?


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

Oxford, England - black, debadged (like mine) leaving the A34 northbound at Boars Hill/South Oxford exit at 7.00pm, Friday April 3. The only Phaeton I've ever seen on the road since buying mine in September '07. So, A First!


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

Silver Phaeton early yesterday afternoon in Bedford Hills, NY


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

Spotted a V6 TDI, Black, Omanyt rims, YD57...
In a multi-storey car park in Leeds.


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (leedsphaeton)*

Skulking around Leeds University? That's probably the replacement for my Tarantella/Anthracite 2006 (56) 3.0TDI, which was leased to the University Vice-Chancellor for it's first 18 months. It now lives near Loughborough on my V6 ASP plate, and I've only ever seen one other Phaeton in this area, also a black 3.0TDI.


----------



## TSAY (Jun 28, 2008)

Becoming almost a daily occurence now...in fact 2 today.
One Tarantella Black V6 TDI LS08.... I think. Joined the M25 at J16 from the M40 at about 11.30 this morning and headed north before turning off at J18 towards Rickmansworth. Female blond driving behind the wheel.








Then later this afternoon at about 4.45 just south of Stevenage on the A1M, I was going Southbound and a Tarantella Black was going northbound.
Tim


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

At 5.50pm today a Black Phaeton was sighted at the Mobil gas station at the intersection of Meqon & Port Washington Rd.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*sighting*

Yesterday, 6:30 pm Manhattan, 55th & 7th on my way to Carnegie Hall, spotted CouCou grey V8 heading West on 55th.


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (TSAY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TSAY* »_Then later this afternoon at about 4.45 just south of Stevenage on the A1M, I was going Southbound and a Tarantella Black was going northbound.
Tim

That could have been me.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

This past weekend, a black Bentley, didn't catch the plates. We did a little racing down 95 leaving Baltimore towards Washington. 
I know it's VWs here but last time a guy in an Acura saw me he posted here.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

Oxford, England - silver W12 (so far as I can tell) once again leaving the A34 northbound at Boars Hill/South Oxford exit about two weeks back, ie mid-April. It's only the second Phaeton I've seen on the road. But how odd that it was at exactly the same spot as the first. It is on the 'wrong' side of Oxford for the driver to be heading for the VW dealer.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Aristoteles)*

54 Reg Black W12 on the M60 round Birch services 10.30 am
another 53 reg black same day 3.0 Ltr M56 joining M6 @ 6.00 PM


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*St. Louis Missouri*

spotted a Black Phaeton in Clayton, Missouri at the intersection of Forsyth and Hanley today at 3pm. You were heading west on Forsyth and I was sitting at the light on Hanley heading south.


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Spotted a black one traveling through Golden Gate Park (San Francisco, CA) headed towards the beach around 6:45 pm. Anyone here on the list?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Was tailed by a black Phaeton after leaving Bicester this afternoon in Oxfordshire. I was in a silver Phaeton with "Glaserne Manufaktur" numberplate holders








Harry


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Haven't scene one in months and saw two this weekend, both black and possible the same one. 
One in the Giest area and the other in Fishers, both V8’s.


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (Auzivision)*

Luna Blue or Black heading west in the rain on DEL Rte 8 / MD 454, just east of Marydel on Sat 5/2 - around 1:30 pm - I was in the black 2005 heading east, toward Dover. Anybody here?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (Solipsism12)*

56 Black coming from Windle Island going to Prescott


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

*Re: (plastech)*

Saw for the first time a black phaeton used as a TAXI







today in Illkirch (next to Strasbourg)... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Royal treatment (Mar 10, 2009)

I saw two phaetons in a span off two weeks! I was shocked! I thought their were only two Phaeton in Richmond but no there are a confirmed 5. I saw another silver one in the petersburg area! I was shocked The other drove past me when I was changing my flat tire. How ironic
The mystery is starting to be solved.


----------



## spdracrz (Apr 26, 2009)

I have also seen a few Phaetons in the last 2 weeks. The first one I saw was a black Phaeton driving northbound on I-95 around exit 82 in SC at about 7pm ish on May 1st. The second was a blue 05 v8 parked near Jason's Deli at Cross Creek mall in Fayetteville NC. I parked next to the guy and had a short conversation. The third was seen today. I was waiting at an intersection turning onto Lagoon drive just off of Nimitz hwy in Honolu, HI at 3pm. It was a blue v8 heading south on Lagoon drive.


_Modified by spdracrz at 8:13 PM 5-11-2009_


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (spdracrz)*

Spotted a Luna Blue Phaeton located around me for the whole afternoon. Falkirk (Scotland) to Leatherhead (Surrey) 440 miles in around 6.5 hours. 
Didn't stop!








So if you saw a Luna Blue Phaeton on the M74, M6, M6(Toll), M42, M40, or M25 then it was probably me.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (FootSore)*

Hi Dave,
And how many other Phaeton did you encounter on your round the UK in 6.5 hour trip.
Rgds Tony


----------



## FootSore (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: (plastech)*

There was one on the hotel car park in Scotland but didn't get time to look at it. Inchyra Grange Hotel. Then my journey back. Actually it was only 5.5 hours but don't do the maths. Didn't see one single Phaeton on the road. Drove up Sunday Night and Monday via Gretna & Glasgow but back in a single run.
Whole trip 987 miles didn't see one Phaeton other than at the hotel. Did see a Gallardo convertible and Ferrari (possibly Scagletti but I'm no expert) on the M6 Toll,
Dave


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (FootSore)*

Unlucky timing! I was up in Stirling area last weekend, so was cruising up the M6 from Leicestershire on Friday evening and back down on Sunday. Tarantella black 3.0TDI reg V6 ASP. It's always nice going up and down the M74 in southern Scotland - open road with very little traffic and great long-range visibility, easy to verify the wonderful Phaeton ability to cruise at 120 in comfort and silence. On the private road that runs alongside the main carriageway, obviously........










_Modified by MadMacStew at 1:44 AM 5-15-2009_


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: (MadMacStew)*

I passed a silver V8 Phaeton on highway 25 and 20th street heading south in Denver CO. I was in a red Toyota Yaris rental car in the other lane giving a friendly wave. For all those inquiring, I am still alive after being givin a KIA. Oops, I mean Yaris.


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: (KCPhaetonTech)*

Hey Matt
I get it! That's great.
Scott


----------



## spdracrz (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Hawaii Phaeton*

Once again I have spotted another Phaeton in the Hawaii area. This time I was meeting my son for dinner at the Chili's in Waikele on May 15th around 7pm. I do not know the name of the color but they were parked a few spaces over from where I parked. This is only the second Phaeton I have seen on Oahu.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Hawaii Phaeton (spdracrz)*

Not a bumber sticker on the Phaeton! And what's that? Another sticker over the gas cap.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Defacing the Phaeton is no good.


----------



## spdracrz (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Hawaii Phaeton (derrickonline)*

The sticker on the bumper is actually the state required inspection sticker. I will have to figure how to get it off of my Passat whenever I leave here. Fortunately, NC went to an online database for inspections and their inspection stickers are no longer required (on the windshield), so a sticker was not put on my Phaeton. However, there is a flower sticker over that gas cap and another on the back window. It was still interesting to see a Phaeton on the island. Its the second one I have seen and I am not sure how many are actually out here.


_Modified by spdracrz at 1:17 PM 5-21-2009_


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Hawaii Phaeton (spdracrz)*

Wow they require it on the bumper? I think it would look better on the glass. But hey the law is th law. Maryland requires a front license plate while other states don't, and I believe that takes away from the car too.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Ladue, Missouri*

Was one car away today from a black Phaeton with challenge wheels. The car was eastbound on Ladue Road at 6:30 pm. It turned into the grounds of the St. Louis Country Club at Ladue Rd just west of Price Road.
I'm not sure if that was the same Phaeton I saw last month in the Clayton, Mo area.



_Modified by Kcmover at 7:14 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Another St. Louis Phaeton spotting*

Saw another Black Phaeton today in St. Louis in a parking lot at Conway Road and Ballas Road. Didn't see the driver had dark tinted windows. It must be a 2004 as it had challenge wheels. Had the Dean team plates on the front and rear.


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Another St. Louis Phaeton spotting (Kcmover)*

Nobody ever sees me - I'll admit I probably drive too fast, but maybe I should put one of those fluorescent orange meatballs on the radio antenna mast . . . oh, wait, there isn't a radio antenna mast. DANG!


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

Black Phaeton at Rempstone crossroads about 4pm last Friday (22 May). Didn't spot it until it was almost alongside, going the other way towards Nottingham. Only one I've ever seen within 5 miles of home!


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Spotted -*

'Luna Blue' heading East on Germantown Road (Rt.118) past Middlebrook Rd. heading towards I-270 (yesterday, Monday). 
It was probably Rick(?)!!!


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Spotted - (george777)*

Black phaeton on rt. 14 in Palatine, IL at about 10 till 8 this morning. I've seen you a few times while taking my daughter to school. Must be part of your normal route.


----------



## TimothyPilgrim (Aug 31, 2005)

Just finished a demo ride on a CanAm Spyder today at the Canadian Tire store in Nepean, Ontario (Ottawa) and noticed a familiar shape nearby upon leaving. I parked and checked it out - a black W12 Phaeton identified as belonging to the owner of the store by an employee smoking nearby.
Very coincidentally, I came upon him again later on the commute home as I drove up behind him and then alongside, hoping to exchange a quick chat at a stoplight, but he turned right off into another direction.


----------



## unclepugh (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Spotted - (george777)*

Not me George
I'm black on black on black
I live on Turkey Foot
'coming to our GTG??????
Rick


----------



## unclepugh (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Another St. Louis Phaeton spotting (Solipsism12)*

I'll look for you Rick
Can you come to our GTG??
Rick in Darnestown


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Another St. Louis Phaeton spotting (unclepugh)*

Was hoping to, but a prior engagement for 6/13 nixes the chance. Looking forward to photos though.


----------



## VWguy2004 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: Another St. Louis Phaeton spotting (Solipsism12)*

I see a dark colored Phaeton in the parking lot of Park & Orchard Restaurant in East Rutherford, NJ from time to time. Always looks spotless. Anyway, if you'r a member here, nice car!


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

Saw a dark-colored Phaeton (blue or black, don't know, it was cloudy) on heading north on 454 (Vet's Highway) yesterday around 5:45pm.
You were in the left lane on your side, and I was in the left on mine; flashed my lights, but didn't see if you noticed.
-Julian


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (JulianBenjamin)*

Ok, who got pulled over by the chp going southbound on I280 in San Carlos, CA yesterday? I was in an identical Coucou Grey Phaeton. It's surprising that I see one on the side of the road because I rarely see see any in the SF Area. 


_Modified by dlouie at 1:46 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## ezscreen (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (dlouie)*

555 Woodward Avenue Birmingham, MI 3pm Sunday June 7th Black W12 with U of M vanity plate. Nice car!


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (ezscreen)*

Allan,
I see your Phaeton all the time! I'm the woman in the white Subaru wagon. There's a HUGE VW show out in Auburn Hills this weekend. I'd love to see you there. I just sent you and IM with my phone number.
PC


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (PhaetonChix)*

This past Saturday, you were in a 2005 Black Phaeton and exited behind me to Willow Road from the Tri-State Southbound on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

Saw my first Phaeton in the wild today.... don't think I've ever seen another one on the road before. Silver one going NW on Daten Avenue (A574) in Birchwood, Warrington - at about 1745 BST today.
M


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (n968412L)*

Silver V8 in the parking lot at Victoria, BC harbour today (by the floatplanes) - was that you, Dyne?
Michael


----------



## Chris Milnes (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (PanEuropean)*

Three Phaeton 3.0TDI's (I think, not badged) whilst travelling recently in Europe.
Black with sunny beige interior in Cannes, very clean
Black taxi (!!) in Nice
Silver at petrol station in Ca Savio (nr Venice).
Greetings if you are here. Apologies to the guy I photographed and then followed for miles down the coast from Cannes in my hired Fiat; I think he thought I was paparazzi
Chris


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Chris Milnes)*

Coucou Grey Phaeton driving down the I 79 towards Henderson.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

June 13--- 2005 Aubergine over Anthracite V8 in the parking lot of VoA, Auburn Hills, Michigan. The Motorstadt Car show. 
I know it belongs to a forum member... Nice car Allan!

PC


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

Sopwell House Hotel, St Albans. I was the one next to you with driver's door base trim loose. Yours was in elevated mode?


----------



## Vacheron (Oct 11, 2008)

*UK, Strensham Services...*

Dark Green 3.2 V6, Private plate but looked like an '03-'04 by the seat trim. 
Parked at Strensham Services southbound at 7PM yesterday (17th June). I was waiting for someone anyway so hung around the car park for 10 mins in case you returned, but no luck.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: UK, Strensham Services... (Vacheron)*

1. Phaeton in Laurel, MD on RT 1 Tuesday
I was too flustered to pay any attention to details, but there was an older white gentleman driving and I think you had a passenger. My Phaeton was in the shop I was driving a Silver Camry (like there aren't 2 billion of those).


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Mystic CT - Saturday June 20, at about 1PM*

...Mass plates 316 S, silver or grey, V8, no PDC...


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Friday June 19 - WI spotting*

Spotted an Aubergine Phaeton headed north on Rt. 51 in Wisconsin. Friday evening. Gentleman and his wife. You were exiting and we were in our mini-van heading up to Lake Tomahawk for the weekend. Was that you?


----------



## deja_vu95 (Oct 20, 2007)

I saw a grey Phaeton on Route 347 earlier today in Setauket, NY. The car was in the right lane, heading east (I was going west) with a large cargo van to his left, so I did not get a great view. I noticed it from the front, and was confirmed when the driver applied the brakes.


_Modified by deja_vu95 at 7:49 PM 6-24-2009_


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Parked my Phaeton overnight at Piccadilly Stn car park in Manchester Sat 27 June - and saw a Luna blue 3.2 V6 parked a bit nearer the station. Private plate. Challenge wheels (which look like they might be easy to clean). Was still there when I got back 24 hours later (and fortunately ... so was mine).


_Modified by n968412L at 12:48 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

PH57TON on the A1 turning off to the M25 on Saturday.


----------



## darkanjel37 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

I see one parked outside of my work, every so often (Juniata (Philly). Anyone here?


----------



## ezscreen (Dec 19, 2008)

Coucou Grey Phaeton Saturday June 27th headed West on Hwy 390 (Genesee Expressway) near Cohocton, NY about 3pm. 
I was going East 
Is this anyone on the board?


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

Spotted an Aubergine 2005 V8 with a Sonnenbeige interior at the TCBY in Clive/West Des Moines this past Saturday evening. I've only seen four Phaetons in Iowa, including the two that I've owned. I scared my wife as made a sudden maneuver to properly position myself to shoot some pictures of it with my cell phone.
Recently drove 3000 miles through Iowa, Nebraska, Kansas and Colorado. Literally on the road for a week. Never saw a single Phaeton. I was quite delighted to see one here in my area, with local plates too!
Bill


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

When: Yesterday, June 29, 2009
Time: 6:07 PM
Where: Chantilly, Virginia
Stringfellow Rd. - making a right turn onto Melville Lane
colour: Black
I am not sure this car was a Phaeton as it did not have the label under the VW shield in the back. It had some numbers or writing on the lower left hand side of the trunk - perhaps it said 4.2 but I am not sure and it had maybe a two character writing at the same level on the lower right hand side of the trunk.
This if the first sighting of anything resembling a Phaeton that I have seen since seeing one in DC parked at the L'Enfant Plaza road between the Lowes hotel and Independence Ave. This was about 4 or 5 years ago.
cai


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (cai)*

Sounds like Paldi's car. It's Blue though.


----------



## Aristoteles (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Prince Ludwig* »_Was tailed by a black Phaeton after leaving Bicester this afternoon in Oxfordshire. I was in a silver Phaeton with "Glaserne Manufaktur" numberplate holders








Harry

Harry
Seems like along time ago since I left Suffolk, but I am very much in the Oxford area these days. If you see a DV07 etc plate on a black SWB it's gotta be me...
I drive very austerely these days (it's my motorbikes, they make me do it).


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

Two black W12 Phaetons in Indy. One was Bernie and the other maybe Kurt?


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (W126C)*

Spotted a dark gray Phaeton yesterday in West Des Moines when it was forced to detour due to the Independence Day parade. At the wheel was a distinguished-looking gentlemen smoking a big fat cigar and looking quite contented doing it. That's two Phaetons I've spotted in less than a week's time. This car had local plates in it as well. That makes a total of *four* Phaetons I've seen in person, two of which I have owned.
Bill
Trivial factual correction: four should have been *five* 


_Modified by 357Sig at 12:44 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (357Sig)*

That green color must be "Waterworld Pearl Effect" A very rare color. I wonder how many of this color was imported to the USA.


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Apple Valley, MN*

752HL? HN? Apple Valley, MN ~3:45pm Thursday. Cocou Grey - Pulled into KFC/A&W. Rare sighting for Apple Valley. 
I was out buying the "ford" radio removal tool so I could take out my Nav system and try to figure out if a DVD frame could be put in place of the Philips CDM M3 2.7/2 CP drive in the Nav unit. 










_Modified by jimay at 9:52 AM 7-10-2009_


----------



## spdracrz (Apr 26, 2009)

*Jersey Phaeton*

I just flew in yesterday but while walking at around 5pm I noticed a black V8 Phaeton parked out behind the go kart track on Ft. Dix. Didnt see the driver around . they must have been attending the 500 simultaneous kids soccer games going on.


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Chicago 90/94 express lanes around 10pm on 7/19*

Chicago 90/94 express lanes around 10pm on 7/19
Personal tag said something like RE TAX 01 or something like that. I was blasting through from Detroit to Madison WI, so I wasn't looking too closely. 
This whole list is starting to read a little like Craig's list...


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Monday in Bacharach, Germany, at around 11:30 AM, saw a black Phaeton parked on the main street. I was lost and the street was so narrow that I could not stop to take a good look at it. I am presuming it was a Phaeton because of the size; it had no markings in the back.
Possibly saw a Phaeton delivering a bride to the small church in front of the Cologne Hilton. By the time I took my wife's camera with the good telephoto, the car was gone.


_Modified by cai at 8:31 AM 7-22-2009_


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: (cai)*

Passed a Silver V8 going northbound on I-95 near Milford, CT (yesterday 7-28-09) on way up to our E. Haddam house.
Ron


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (Rowayton)*

Met a woman in Catonsville MD yesterday who has an 05 Aubergine V8. Had to stake out the car in front of the public library for a while before she came out. She just got it in Feb and had lots of questions. Told her about the forum and e-mailed her a link to it. Unfortunately, my P is grounded waiting for Goodyear to make my new "free" tires so I had to prove my ownership via knowledge


----------



## leach0789 (Aug 17, 2008)

Black Phaeton on the route 6/10 connector in Providence today around 3:30. Had NJ plates, got off at the Downtown Providence exit.


----------



## remrem (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: (leach0789)*

Nice looking woman driving a black V8 northbound Ocean Drive at Hallandale Beach Blvd. I pulled up next to you and waved and beeped. You looked at me like I was crazy. I don't think you realized I was driving a Phaeton. In fact, I suspect you didn't realize you were driving a Phaeton either










_Modified by remrem at 10:34 PM 7-31-2009_


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (remrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *remrem* »_In fact, I suspect you didn't realize you were driving a Phaeton either 

Made me laugh a lot... but probably true!!


----------



## caille (Mar 23, 2009)

Yesterday, 12:30 PM, silver Phaeton southbound on the Hutchinson River Parkway, Westchester County, NY


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Well, I saw my first Phaeton on the road today. In Chantilly, Virginia stopped at a light on route 50 going to make a left hand turn onto Stringfellow road at about 2:30 PM. I honked the horn at the driver in the pale grey/green coloured car. He looked a bit annoyed at my honking, but I hope he realized that I was trying to call attention to the fact that two Phaetons were almost side by side - I had to drive away. It was a very nice looking car, very shiny.


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (cai)*

Yesterday at about 10:30 AM I was leaving my office for my other office which is about 20 minutes away. As I turned out onto the main roadway, I saw what looked like a Coucou Grey Phaeton way up ahead. I hurried through traffic and saw it turn into a fuel station. As it turned, I was able to confirm that it was a Phaeton. 
The Phaeton stopped at the forward-most pump and I pulled right up behind it, hopped out and began pumping gas (I needed some anyway). The driver was a 50 something lady who was casually dressed. The double-take she did when she saw the front of my car told me she was immediately aware she was in the presence of another Phaeton.
She said that she didn't see many Phaetons around and I told her that I thought I had seen hers before (my report at the Independence Day parade). I told her that this was my second and she told me that there were 4 Phaetons in her family, if in-laws counted as family. Hers was a 2004 V8 with Challenge wheels.
She told me that her car had come from the Chicago area. She also told me that that she was having trouble getting a metal valve-stem cap off of her car. I told her that that can be a very serious problem and not to attempt to take it off if it offers any resistance.
Bill



_Modified by 357Sig at 7:36 PM 8-15-2009_


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (357Sig)*

Last week I saw a Phaeton parked in the Queens Ann area of Seattle while visiting my son. Mine was back home int So Cal.


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

Saw a Black one today Downtown Toronto near the exit to the DVP heading North off Bloor.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*295N near 695 Exit...*

I saw a Phaeton while on 295 North Friday on my way to Annapolis, I took the 695 exit when I drove by I beeped at you. Your car was silver (I think)..my memory is horrible. You had personalized plates and actually I've see you before I just never remember what the plates say. If I recall correctly it was a female name on the plates but a guy was driving it.
For some reason whenever I see a Phaeton it's usually a much older person driving and they almost always look at me like I'm crazy. It's as if they can't even tell I'm driving a Phaeton. So it's funny someone posted similar experiences. Probably doesn't help that my windows are smoked out. They're probably more concerned with getting shot by some crazy in a tinted out car.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Black v8 in illinois*

Just saw a black v8 heading north on route 59. Looks like you had the DVD headrests, backup camera and some antenna on the rear window that could have been satellite or gps. Looked great. Nice work!
Nate


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: Black v8 in illinois (ruddyone)*

Its been several weeks, but today I saw a black '05 or '06 on route 19 north in Zelianople PA. I tooted my horn (riding a scooter) and gave a thumbs-up, but was ignored by both driver and passenger


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Black v8 in illinois (trekguy)*

saw my first phaeton in worcester MA today. it was black, i believe 05 grill and it was park in vernon hill in front of a house on top of the sidewalk.
nice car and funny i spotted u from so far.


----------



## Jim_CT (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Black v8 in illinois (Reflect)*

First sighting in quite a while at about 2PM on Sunday August 23. 
You were in a silver 2005/2006 Phaeton with NYS dealer plates headed West on I-90 just over the Mass border, where the Taconic State Parkway ends. We acknowledged each other before separating a few miles up the road. 
Jim


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Black v8 in illinois (Jim_CT)*

21 AUG '09, 4:00 PM, Overland Park, KS at Cigar & Tobac an Aubergine V8 with an attractive looking Asian woman driving.
I was leaving after buying some cigars, driving the T-reg, waved but got no response. I haven't seen this car in the KC area before or the looker driving it.







Nice all the way around.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

*Henderson/Las Vegas, NV*

I've seen a dark burgandy Phaeton at Pecos and E. Warm Springs heading East towards Green Valley Parkway.
I have a 2005 Black Phaeton with limo tint.
Are you here?


_Modified by Lightmatrix at 11:20 AM 8-25-2009_


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

Spotted a black Phaeton with tinted windows and black aftermarket five-spoke wheels in Tysons Corner, VA at about 5:00 today. You turned onto Rte. 123 just before the I-66 onramp. I was about four cars back in my black Phaeton, but couldn't catch up to say hi!


----------



## jablum (Feb 22, 2007)

Today was a FIRST. Rarely do I see any Phaetons on the road in the Boston area. Today I returned to Boston from New Haven, CT and saw 2 during the trip. The first was a grey v-8 on 84 East just after Hartford being driven by a beautiful woman. Great sighting. The other was a black V-8 as soon as I entered the Mass Pike East. Wonder if all Phaetons hit the road at once, how many would be seen.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Yesterday at about 6:00 PM I heard my first compliment from a total stranger. 
I was driving in Manassas, VA going from the Home Depot/Walmart shopping center on Balls Ford Rd, to route 234 near the Racing gas station. I was using the back route. At a stop sign a very nice lady in another kind of vehicle honked her horn and rolled down her window to tell me what a nice car I had. 
Needless to say I beamed with a smile for the rest of my shiort trip. My wife, who was with me, was impressed that someone noticed the car.


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

I say it's really cool, most valets when I park on the strip compliment my car and are happy to park it out front along with the Bentley's, Ferrari's etc..
They all tell me they've either never seen one or very rarely. Pretty cool!


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Ellicott City MD Sighting*

Saw a black 04 V8 in the Ellicott City, District Court House parking lot yesterday


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

I always see a black phaeton parked up in south-west London... near Richmond


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (feared)*

In Boston today, on my way to Logan in the back of a limo at about 1:30pm, saw what looked like a burgandy/black 05 or 06 on the interstate coming the other direction. Sorry so short on details..


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Catonsville MD spotting*

Saw a Coucou Grey Phaeton with Maryland tags getting on 695 North from Frederick Road in Catonsville yesterday. Two sightings in two days!!


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I-270 North - Exit 15B*

Yesterday, around 7 p.m. - heading North on I-270 taking 15B Exit (Germantown/Darnestown)
Looked black to me but it could've been that very dark 'blue'


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

*Re: I-270 North - Exit 15B (george777)*

September 9 on exit #7 off Rt. 9 going into Haddam, CT and then on I-95 going South form Essex - another black Phaeton. All within 30 minutes. These cars are all over the place!
Ron


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

Black Phaeton on upper parking deck at Green Valley Ranch last Thursday 9/10/09.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (Lightmatrix)*

In Hendersonville, TN (of all places!) I see a silver Phaeton turn in front of me. I was in mine, but the woman driving didn't notice.


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

My son spotted a Phaeton in Madrid this weekend:


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

Antibes blue Phaeton parked at the Best Buy in Vienna, VA today. Was it anyone here? 
I was across the street in my black '04.


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Jagvar)*

Don't know about that, but I've seen what I believed was a Coucou gray one in the same lot a few times - my office is several buildings down Rte 7 from there


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Solipsism12)*

I've seen the gray one several times as well, most recently at the Tysons Corner Center. But this was one I hadn't seen before, almost certainly light blue.
It seems we work in the same neighborhood. If you ever see a black V8, it might be me!


----------



## Lightmatrix (Apr 17, 2009)

I happened to be in San Diego over the weekend. Last night I was being dropped off at SAN airport around 7:30, when I spotted a silver Phaeton in one of the lots between the commuter terminal and terminal 1.


----------



## DasStormTrooper (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: (Lightmatrix)*

I saw a Black Phaeton & a Silver Phaeton on 495N yesterday!
Today I saw another Silver Phaeton on 295N.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: (DasStormTrooper)*

Was that 295 in Maryland? I was on 295N today around 7PM


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Black V8 sighting in Elkridge*

Saw a Black 05 V8 on Marshalee Drive at 11AM today. He went West on Rt 100 while I went East Had a "Frat name" license plate frame


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

On 276-N near King of Prussia, PA on Friday, I was in my black Phaeton V8 when I passed a 2005 silver Phaeton on my right. Was it anyone here? I gave a quick honk to say "hello."


----------



## DasStormTrooper (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ArtWarshaw* »_Was that 295 in Maryland? I was on 295N today around 7PM


Nope, Massachusetts


----------



## thedini (Oct 20, 2009)

Proud owner of a 2006 Phaeton V8. Living in Mystic CT. Black


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (chrisj428)*

Hindustani, I think my brother (who commutes between Arlington and Baltimore) spotted your Phaeton on the beltway today. He snapped a picture with his cell phone of a papillon silver Phaeton with Maryland plates. I imagine that can only be yours?
Anyway, if you were being tailed by a silver Camry at any point, that was probably him.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Spotted a Phaeton at the Scarlett Oak Tavern in Hingham MA last night


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (trbochrg)*

today spotted the copy of my car in worcester MA at grafton st and plantation st intersection. waved and gave thumbs up and i got a waved back.
i was in the coucou grey phaeton with the bentley wheels. 
nice to see other phaeton in my town! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (Reflect)*

Finally, after years of looking, today I spotted another Phaeton in my village (Sidney, BC). A silver V8. Anyone here?
Michael


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread (PanEuropean)*

Parked beside an identical tarantella black one in Sainsbury's this morning, the guy's face was priceless when he came back to his car and we both hit the remote at the same time!


----------



## Bob S. (Jul 10, 2009)

Anybody with a Blue Heliochrome sitting in a small parking lot at the corner of Bayview and Moore in Toronto on the Weekend of Nov 14th, 2008. I've actually seen this car a few times in my neighbourhood. Anybody here?


----------



## heisenberg2000 (Mar 26, 2008)

*an other Phaeton*

While on my way home (14.00 h hours) , a black Phaeton (poss. chrome rims) passed my on Santa Rosa road in Camarillo, CA (going towards the city). 
I was not able to see too much, since it happened in the divided part of the road. 
However I do remember seeing a Phaeton several times in this part of Ventura county.
Gernot


----------



## EndTrans (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton Sighting*

Black Phaeton parked in front of Bistro Laurent in Paso Robles, CA (my home town) Saturday, November 7th. Anyone...Anyone...Buler...Buler...Fry...


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton Sighting (EndTrans)*

What a surprise! I was driving dowm 101 south just north of Gaviota. I was not in my Phaeton. Looking in the north bound lane at about 11:20 am I see a Coucou grey Phaeton like mine! Man they look good on the road! Anybody here?
Scott


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Saw a NAR Phaeton today... Who was it?*

I saw a black W12 Phaeton with Nevada plates driving northbound on the PCH just past the Santa Monica Pier. Only Phaeton I've seen in two weeks.
Anyone here on the forum? I was the white Mustang convertible tailing you for about three miles










_Modified by Jim Morris at 9:43 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

I parked beside a Phaeton for the first time at the weekend in the Cavendish Square carpark in London.


----------



## boreal (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (culverwood)*

I was driving along Rte 15 just outside of Montreal when I saw an identical silver Phaeton pull up beside me. We looked at each other like we had both seen a ghost














,gave the thumbs up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and went off on our ways with a big smile. And to think,I thought that I was alone up here.






















You really don"t appreciate just how beautiful the Phaeton is until you see another one driving past you.


----------



## TSAY (Jun 28, 2008)

I have to say that it's becoming a daily occurence in and around West London and the M25, but today I saw 2 on my doorstep in Isleworth off Spring Grove. 
Firstly a 57 Tarantella Black (I believe 3.0 TDI) and this afternoon a 55 Silver 5.0 TDI beast.
Anyone owning up?


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Phaeton Fest at Lindsay's*

I took "Das Boot" to Lindsay's today and saw, mostly covered in snow, a great looking gray/bluish 2004 Phaeton for sale. That colour looks great. Had it been a 2006, I would have done a straight swap right then and there. Then, while walking through the ready bay, I noticed familiar headlights. Well, it was a black 2004 W12 with DC plates that I was told is owned by a German man. It also looked great. 
So, in one day there were three Phaetons at the same location. Besides mine, I have seen one in Maryland when I bought my new tires, one in DC about 5 years ago, one in Va about four months ago, and these two others at the dealer.
Anyone here from DC owns the W12?


----------



## EndTrans (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton Sighting (SVESSA)*

Scott (SVESSA), I think I saw your car in downtown Templeton Wednesday at about 4pm. Was that you?


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton Fest at Lindsay's (cai)*

I saw the W12 when I took mine to Lindsay too. The service rep Anna said it belongs to some doctor, and that it's the only W12 that their service shop sees with any regularity. I saw another black/tan V8 just like mine there the same day.


----------



## SVESSA (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Phaeton Sighting (EndTrans)*

Hey Chris,
Yep, that was me! I will e-mail you so we can talk.
Scott
[email protected]


_Modified by SVESSA at 3:11 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton Fest at Lindsay's (Jagvar)*

When were you there? My rep is Robbie and I banter with Anne all the time. I think they feel that I must get a life since I am there just about every other week for something or other including my other two VWs.


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: Phaeton Fest at Lindsay's (cai)*

I was there last back on Dec 21. I had my 60K service done and I bought a custom car cover from the accessories dept. My service rep is Anna and my tech is Troy. They always do a great job.
If you ever see a klavierlack-over-sonnenbeige V8 with the 2005 "wings" grille and Lehigh stickers on the back, that's me. I'm over there quite a bit.


----------



## Vacheron (Oct 11, 2008)

*Entering Tesco's car park, North Shields UK.*

Black "VK07---" IIRC, just pulling into the Tesco car park in Norham Road at around 3PM yesterday (Sunday 17th Jan) as we were leaving.
Didn't catch the model, but was black with Helios wheels.
Nice to see another. They are very rare in the Newcastle area.
Paul.


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Sighting in Catonsville MD*

I saw two Phaeton's tonight within 5 minutes in Catonsville. One was a Black 05 V 8 with tech pkg, MD license 6AH J83. The other was going the other way in traffic on Rt 40 East near 695. Anyone here??


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Phaeton Fest at Lindsay's (cai)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cai* »_I took "Das Boot" to Lindsay's today and saw, mostly covered in snow, a great looking gray/bluish 2004 Phaeton for sale...

I believe it's still For Sale. Unfortunately it's got 78,000 miles on it. Pretty good looking car though...


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

I've seen a black Phaeton in Oxford (Magdalen Bridge)... was that anyone here?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (feared)*

Lovely dark blue 53 plate going from Manchester to Warrington along the M62 today.... I was a passenger in a lower class of vehicle... but it's only the third time I've ever seen another P on the road.
Regards
Mike


----------



## HunterST (Dec 11, 2008)

*PA ABCD*

Traveling in PA earlier this week, turned in front of a black (perhaps dark blue?) Phaeton waiting at the stoplight at Conshohocken State Road and Front street, license plate ABCD. Spotted the grill from a mile away - only the 3rd Phaeton I've ever seen in the wild.
I was driving a very unnoticeable silver Chrysler rental.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: PA ABCD (HunterST)*

Saw two in two days. First was lovely dark blue one parked at Piccadilly Stn in Manchester - seen in the distance behind mine

And then in Belgravia about 2130 on Wednesday saw a pristine silver one being driven out of Eaton Square I think. Had a private number starting N33...
Always a thrill to see another in the wild... very rare.
M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: PA ABCD (n968412L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n968412L* »_Saw two in two days. First was lovely dark blue one parked at Piccadilly Stn in Manchester - seen in the distance behind mine


You're making me homesick again!!! I've been shopping for flights over easter this morning, but they're expensive at the moment.


----------



## iberkoko (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: PA ABCD (invisiblewave)*

So on a recent trip to London I saw this Phaeton, same colour as mine, it's a 3.0 TDI and check out the number plate!










_Modified by ruddyone at 8:50 PM 2-13-2010_


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: PA ABCD (iberkoko)*










I love those wheels. Anyone know if they are available in the US of A?


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

Spotted on the 405 south near Dana Point, CA. It's kind of hard to make out, but the badge on the back says "JETTA XL." 
It also had a W12 badge below the left headlight. I've seen a W8 badge there on a Passat. Is that a common thing people do with badges?


----------



## ArtWarshaw (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: PA ABCD (maverixz)*

I believe the wheel you like is called "Helios"
You can see the VW wheels in the post below. 
Art
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1609455


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: PA ABCD (ArtWarshaw)*

Saw a couple of Phaetons in Zurich over the weekend (around Zurich Train Station)...one Silver and one Black. Even caught a site of a Phaeton Taxi!!! That was a first for me...


----------



## aubergine2004 (Oct 2, 2009)

I saw one with pinstripes parked next to the Korean Inspa in Queens. Good chance were in there taking naked baths together... unless of course it was a girl


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

Saw a Blue V8 Phaeton on Bayview and St. Clair at approximately 1:15pm today....totally made my day...almost had my friend jump out of his seat when I pointed it out...be it with a "Oh My God there is a Phaeton' hahahahaha


----------



## aimhii (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Uday.....
That was probably me! 
Was it a brownish Gold coloured one?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (aimhii)*

Phaeton spotted in O’Hare airport car park on Thursday.


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

Anyone own this "misplaced" Phaeton? I found it in with all the little cars at the Coronado Speedfest.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: (plastech)*

Tony -
Are you in Chicago or were you just passing through?
Best Regards,
Nate


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (ruddyone)*

Hi Nate,
Spent two days in Chicago due to the snow in Dallas,Back working in Chicago round about the 08/march for a week.
Tony


----------



## aimhii (Oct 5, 2009)

Saw one this morning on Winston Churchill/ 403....Anyone here with a dark blue one at 10am?


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Black Phaeton cruising on HWY 101 on 2/24/10 around 3:00ish*

I saw a Black Phaeton cruising on HWY 101 (Mountainvew) on 2/24/10 around 3:00ish. Good looking car.. Going pretty fast..


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Black Phaeton cruising on HWY 101 on 2/24/10 around 3:00ish (rrussell)*

That was me..! Were you in your Phaeton? I've only saw one last month, An Aubergine Red in 280, going Northbound. Wrong thread to post this but wanted to respond.


----------



## udaymohan (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: (aimhii)*

Hey Aimhii it was Luna Blue.


----------



## rrussell (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Black Phaeton cruising on HWY 101 on 2/24/10 around 3:00ish (ciscokidinsf)*

I was right behind u in the slow moving Fed Gov Car. Lol


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Saw a grey V10 TDi on the A34 on Sunday...


----------



## aimhii (Oct 5, 2009)

Was that You Moday?


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

Who was that?
Pewter Grey 59 Reg seen in Sandhurst Berks High Street at about 11.15 today.
Less than 2 weeks til I get mine


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: (pscocoa)*

Silver one driving east on Rochdale Old Road in Bury today at about 1625. Didn't catch the registration. Looked very clean.
M


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Stoney River*

Silver Phaeton spotted on Saturday March 27, 2010 at about 9:30pm at Stoney River in Deer Park, Il. (one of my favorite steak places if anyone is in the area).
I was leaving the joint with my wife and another couple. You were with your wife and another couple that were both on crutches? The valet pulled your car up and you left, my buddy commented on the Phaeton. And your buddy leans over and says, "its a fantastic car, only problem is its a VW." To which I laughed and replied that I also have a Phaeton, as the valet pulled up our BMW.
It was funny but if you're reading this, you need to straighten your friend out!









PS. I think I may have seen you at the Bread Basket in Barrington on Sunday morning as well.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Stoney River (ruddyone)*

First green Phaeton I have seen on a 06 in Southport


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone from here?
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?...13.35


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (feared)*

its not me or Mike we were in McDonald's


----------



## A8PIMP (Mar 26, 2007)

spoke to an 04 Phaeton owner today at a Lowe's in NH. Aubergine on tan, original owner
I have pics too


----------



## VFVR6Toronto (Sep 27, 2007)

Black Phaeton with Bentley badge on the hood northbound on Winston Churchill south of QEW


----------



## trekguy (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (VFVR6Toronto)*

Dark color Phaeton in a driveway in Montgomery OH 4-3-10.
I think the license plate read MR WRIGHT


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Vernon Hills*

Black Phaeton in a shopping center in Vernon Hills, IL. We were driving toward each other and waved. I was in my Grey V8. I was leaving Sports Authority and it looked like you may have been headed into the Edward Jones office.
Best Regards,
Nate


----------



## A8PIMP (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: (aubergine2004)*





















_Modified by A8PIMP at 6:41 AM 4-9-2010_


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

Yesterday, one black 3.0 TDi on South Parks Road, Oxford
Also a (brown?) 3.0 TDi on the A34 was following us for a while...


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (feared)*

Drove one today in Oakland, V8, ohhh so fun







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

Saw a W8 in Park Ridge, IL. Deep Black.


----------



## jaegervw2 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: (jaegervw2)*

Just bought a 2005 V8 Silver one today, 52,000 miles. SUPER clean 1 owner car... for $21,000!!















everything works on it, the only thing missing are floor mats, previous owner had custom ones with their name on them....


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re:*

Saw a Luna Blue Phaeton (older gentleman driving) on New York Avenue in Melville on Sunday, around 11:30am. It turned into the Heirtage Jewish Center (one block down from where I had to turn). 
Would've followed, but nature was calling.


----------



## Woodljp (Mar 8, 2009)

Black W12 spotted on the M1 Northbound on Sunday 9th May - I was driving up to Nottingham from Portsmouth.


----------



## spdracrz (Apr 26, 2009)

Saw a black V8 at the grocery store with a young asian woman driving.


----------



## caille (Mar 23, 2009)

*Sunday 6 June*

You, black Phaeton leaving full parking lot @ Greenwich Concours d'Elegance. Me, black Phaeton pulling into full parking lot


----------



## jzvortex (Jan 11, 2009)

*DC Phaeton*

Saw a blue phaeton -- looks just like mine, actually -- with Maryland plates in downtown DC on my way from DCA to a hotel, 16th St near the White House. Cool! My third sighting in about two weeks after none in two years. The other two were Boston area, including one in a parking lot at the Brigham. Nice to see 'em around.


----------



## hcrane (Apr 24, 2010)

*Boston sighting*

Dark blue W12, Brimmer Street, Beacon Hill, Boston, Friday, June 4.


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

caille said:


> You, black Phaeton leaving full parking lot @ Greenwich Concours d'Elegance. Me, black Phaeton pulling into full parking lot


Caille,

At last, I've been spotted! That was me. I've been attending the Greenwich Concours every year for the past 10 years, though this is the first year that I've brought the Phaeton (2004 V8, Klavierlack Black over Sonnenbeige). I live in Virginia, but I grew up in Connecticut and make it back frequently. Sorry I missed you. I was hoping to run into another Phaeton owner at the show, since there are usually one or two. Maybe we can meet up next year!


----------



## speckhead (Dec 13, 2005)

*Chicago North Burbs. June 15th*

You had a Phaeton with Illinois plates "yes a VW". Traveling west on Rt 22 around 6pm in Long Grove.

I think you smiled and waved at me as I headed north on Rt 83.

Cool Plates.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

Well speckhead, that would be me! Was surprised to see you had the same color. I've seen a number of black ones in the area but never the grey. Sometimes I work out of our Vernon Hills office and then always take 22. Are you from the area?

Best Regards,

Nate


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

Perhaps a little off topic but thought I'd share.
I went to a weekly cruise/car show in Essex, CT Tuesday night to talk cars with friends and rather than bring one of my toys this time I decided to share my '04 Phaeton. This local event attracts a very diverse assemblage of cars. Well, there are now a few hundred more people in the US that have seen a Phaeton. You wouldn't beleive the number of people that looked at the car (most had never heard of a Phaeton let alone seen one). All said,'"Wow!!!!"
Ron


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

Forgot. Saw a black Phaeton crossing the swing bridge over the CT river going toward the Goodspeed Opera House in East Haddam, CT. Anyone here?
Ron


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

silver phaeton in worcester MA. young guy driving by chandler st
very surprised to see another phaeton around the city


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Huntington*

Saw a black V8 in Huntington on Saturday around 1:45 pm. DRLs were turned off, so I'm assuming it's probably someone who frequents this forum.


----------



## speckhead (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes I live in Long Grove.


----------



## bobm (Mar 2, 2004)

Was that your Phaeton I spotted today on Ward st. in Fountain Valley? I passed and pulled in front of you in my Silver LS460.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

Saw a dark colored Phaeton (couldn't tell for sure) today in Geneva Switzerland. Was heading Northeast on the Quai du Mont Blanc. I am staying at the Grand Kempinski. 

Saw it out the window and mentioned it to my colleague from Holland. He had never heard of it ...



Best Regards,

Nate


----------



## eurolok003 (Mar 16, 2009)

This evening I saw a silver V8 with Escambia county plate (Florida) driving north on I-110 in Pensacola. Grille looks like a 2006 version. Two phaetons driving side-by-side in a town of 50k population--how cool is that?!


----------



## jgaines (Jul 31, 2009)

*Purple Phaeton - Davenport, Iowa*

I believe I am one of three in this city and didn't know who the other two I've spotted - one white and one purple. Didn't know if the owners hung out on this most informative board.


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful black Phaeton sitting outside the Ballston Mall in Arlington, VA last night around 8:00. Looked like you were dropping some people off. Was it anyone here?


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

jgaines said:


> I believe I am one of three in this city and didn't know who the other two I've spotted - one white and one purple. Didn't know if the owners hung out on this most informative board.


New Country VW in G'wich sold or leased perhaps 12 new Phaeton's to G'wich residents and likely half as many used/off lease Phaeton's so there are a few around. I bought mine there several years ago when I lived in Rowayton. Danbury VW probably sold as many Phaetons as G'wich. It seems that most owners of these cars don't know about this forum or don't participate if they do. I haven't met a Phaeton owner yet (except a Dane that was at a sailing regatta in Stamford) but I occasionally see them when I'm in lower Fairfield county. Anything new and interesting at the G'wich show this year? Missed it.
RB


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

Rowayton said:


> New Country VW in G'wich sold or leased perhaps 12 new Phaeton's to G'wich residents and likely half as many used/off lease Phaeton's so there are a few around. I bought mine there several years ago when I lived in Rowayton. Danbury VW probably sold as many Phaetons as G'wich. It seems that most owners of these cars don't know about this forum or don't participate if they do. I haven't met a Phaeton owner yet (except a Dane that was at a sailing regatta in Stamford) but I occasionally see them when I'm in lower Fairfield county. Anything new and interesting at the G'wich show this year? Missed it.
> RB


I used to live in Darien, CT (my folks still live up there), and in the summer of '04, I worked right off Greenwich Avenue. I remember walking to lunch one day and seeing TWO Phaetons, a black and an aubergine, parked within a block of each other. It was quite a sight.

I make it back up there every few months. In fact, I brought the Phaeton to the Greenwich Concours this year. I didn't spot any other Phaetons, but apparently, one of them spotted me!


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

Jagvar said:


> I used to live in Darien, CT (my folks still live up there), and in the summer of '04, I worked right off Greenwich Avenue. I remember walking to lunch one day and seeing TWO Phaetons, a black and an aubergine, parked within a block of each other. It was quite a sight.
> 
> I make it back up there every few months. In fact, I brought the Phaeton to the Greenwich Concours this year. I didn't spot any other Phaetons, but apparently, one of them spotted me!


and I usually make it to the Greenwich Concours but was not able this year. That would have made 3 Phaetons on that day:laugh:


----------



## caille (Mar 23, 2009)

*For MichaelGa*

You can run, but you can't hide--I'm watching you!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Saw a nice clean mid grey one on the A56 just north of the MEN arena in Manchester tonight, travelling south at about 1840. Looked like you might have been looking for somewhere to park for the Stevie Wonder concert that was on tonight??


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

Spotted a Nocturne Aubergine Klavierlack on I-84 between Waterbury and Hartford, CT going East Saturday July 3rd. Looked clean! Anyone here?


----------



## forsicht-phaeton (Oct 2, 2009)

*silver Phaeton in Atlanta last night*

Passed a silver Phaeton with New Jersey plates last night at 7:30 in Atlanta, GA on Marietta St. NW. I drove my Apassionata blue Phaeton with VA plates. We honked and waved at each other. Anybody here?


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

On Saturday evening in Overland Park, Kansas there was a Black Phaeton parked in the parking lot of Nick and Jakes. My friend called me and asked me if I was going to to buy his dinner and and I texted him back and told him it was not me as I was in St. Louis that night. So who in KC has black Phaeton?


----------



## forsicht-phaeton (Oct 2, 2009)

*Aubergine Phaeton on I-85 south of Spartanburg*

An Aubergine Phaeton passed me (in my Phaeton) at high speed around 2pm last Friday (July 9) south of Spartanburg, SC on I-85 North. Georgia license plate (ending in 877). Female driver.
Funny -- hadn't met a single fellow Phaeton over the 13K miles since acquiring mine last summer, then spotted two last week.


----------



## cefdvm (Jun 11, 2007)

*Ballymeade*

Saw a black Phaeton at Ballymeade Country Club after a round of golf while on vacation at the Cape. My son wanted to circle around the lot for a better look but I didn't want to gawk. Didn't know if it was the same as the first Phaeton we ever saw years ago parked at the Ferry parking lot at Wood's Hole. That one was a W12.


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

*was that you*

Can you believe, i don't see a Phaeton for months and then today i see 2 within around 30 seconds of each other and both in a small Essex town, Witham. 
One was a black '59' reg driving past the police station towards the A12 and then i turn into the police staff car park and see an '08' reg silver Phaeton parked there :laugh:


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Bet I don't get an answer to this one, but I saw a nice clean grey one parked up on the waterfront on Skeppsbrokajen in Stockholm on Saturday 17/7 at about 1400. I was in a bus so couldn't stop for a proper look.. 

Regards 
M


----------



## nicreed (May 10, 2010)

*Silver Phaeton in Bellevue, WA?*

A few weekends ago I was in my silver 04 Phaeton making a left turn from 148th Ave. NE onto 24th St. in Redmond/Bellevue and another silver Phaeton pulled right up beside. 

As there are two turn lanes we both nodded and smiled at each other and then made the left-hand turn in unison. After not seeing anyone else with a Phaeton in the area I wonder if the other driver is here on the forum. If I recall they were Washington plates on the other car. My plates are Washington as well ("DRESDEN"). 

Regards, 
Nick


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

I brought my other car, a Mitsubishi Galant, to Schmitz Exxon in Tysons Corner for service today. Parked in front was a 2004 Phaeton V8, Coucou Gray with Anthracite interior (I got a good look). Temporary tags and a "BMW of Fairfax" license plate frame. Looked like a newly-purchased car in for inspection. 

Was it anyone here?


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*UK Phaetons ?*

Seen two in the last week. The first was on Friday 23rd. on the M3, going onto the M25 East on the way to Gatwick . Black, 07 plate with 2 guys. Passed me at a rate of knots 

Second was yesterday on the road from Ower to Cadnam in Hampshire. Another black one, with LED front lights and a registration beginning S10.

Both times I was in a Hertz rental Vauxhall Corsa  We have a big,lovable brown labrador called Bailey staying with us for 2 weeks and there is no way he is sitting his bum on my sunny beige upholstery ) I love him.....but not that much !!!!!

Anyone here ?

Frank


----------



## MadMacStew (Apr 20, 2009)

*UK Phaetons?*

I live between Nottingham and Leicester, have a black one reg V6 ASP, and there are two others in the area that I see regularly, a black one and a silver one.


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

*Water world*

A little late in the posting but I spotted a water world (green) Phaeton months back in Bethel, CT


----------



## kinlow (Jul 7, 2009)

*Was that you...*

Was that you in a silver Phaeton between Dupont Circle and Georgetown?


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Black V8 near Pittsburgh*

Yesterday, August 3, about 6PM on PA Turnpike, between New Stanton and Pitttsburgh, black 2005 (I think) 
with single male driver about 40-45 years old with PA plate, ending 3622. We waved as I repassed in my black W12, 
with NC plates with Carolina Hurricanes logo. Anyone from here? By the way, you have a headlight that is out.


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Sighting in Boston*

Boston, Huntington Ave, Monday August 16 approx. 9:40am: silver 2004 V8, single female driver: you were right behind me for a couple of traffic lights: we exchanged greetings and thumbs up signs. Wonder if you are on this forum?
Stefano


----------



## Coucouphaeton (Jul 16, 2010)

Jagvar said:


> I brought my other car, a Mitsubishi Galant, to Schmitz Exxon in Tysons Corner for service today. Parked in front was a 2004 Phaeton V8, Coucou Gray with Anthracite interior (I got a good look). Temporary tags and a "BMW of Fairfax" license plate frame. Looked like a newly-purchased car in for inspection.
> 
> Was it anyone here?


You got me, was a few weeks off the lot. Still working out the kinks but we're getting there...


----------



## Coucouphaeton (Jul 16, 2010)

*Lincoln Tunnel*

Pulling into the Lincoln Tunnel headed into Manhattan passed a nice looking grey Phaeton with license PHAETON2, tinted windows...nice ride.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

Saw a Cou Cou Gray on Sunday driving thru the parking lot of First watch parking lot on Sunday morning in St. Louis, Missouri about 10:00 am.


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

Coucouphaeton said:


> You got me, was a few weeks off the lot. Still working out the kinks but we're getting there...


Ah, so I'm guessing this is yours, then:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnmrnfIcIng

Welcome! Is this your first Phaeton? What kind of work did it need (nothing too expensive, I hope)?

If you're in the area, you might spot my black Phaeton running around. I work just a block from Schmitz.


----------



## Coucouphaeton (Jul 16, 2010)

My first - one week into owning and the A/C went dead in 95 degree heat. I took it back to BMW and they gave me the run-around for two weeks before they coughed up $1,600 to pay for a new compressor. Still have an issue with the 1/2 shift with high revving occassionally in between but not a big enough nuisance to bring it in.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

Black W12 4 seater spotted at Deerfield Golf Club this evening. I parked across from you but didn't see you until I was leaving. I just spent an hour chipping and putting. Beautiful car!!! Hope to see you around.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Saw a black PHAETON on Jamboree Blvd in the Tustin Ranch area this morning.


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

Franco's in Roydon Saturday night.


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

saw a Silver Phaeton on Tuesday, Colorado Plates. V8. Likely a 2004 with Performance wheels. At around 4:30pm, going into San Francisco from the Bay Bridge. The Colorado Rockies were playing the Giants that night at SF. Maybe a fan?


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

WOW. Two Phaeton sightings in a week! I should go buy a lottery ticket.

However, it was a bit sad. A 2005 V8 Black Phaeton was running a mini race against a Mitubishi Evol VIII. Big wing, etc.... Sunnyvale/Cupertino at Homestead avenue. You know who you are. 

Just looked a bit too....undignified. Liked your wheels though.


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

Blackfriars Bridge London tody at 8.45pm? - Tarantella Black - reg DY08 XXXX


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

Seen tonight Oxford Services J8A on M40 about 7pm. 10 reg dark blue - was it you?


----------



## 7kidchaos (Oct 31, 2007)

*Saw a white 2006 Phateon in my garage!*

Saw a white 2006 Phateon in my garage!
Exciting stuff.
:laugh:


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Spotted in Stockholm, just wondering if any of our Swedish members here can lay claim to it  

Harry


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

*Not some thing you see everyday!!!*

3 black phaetons on the A40 at White City 
For a while we where 3 abreast all 3.0tdi's 
2009 on the inside my 08 on the outside and a 2006 in the middle


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

> 3 black phaetons on the A40 at White City


 Probably high-ranking Beeboids being shuttled around. Here's a black one parked outside Brainwashing House: 










Harry


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

Prince Ludwig said:


> Probably high-ranking Beeboids being shuttled around. Here's a black one parked outside Brainwashing House:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi Harry 

Thats the same 06 that I saw yesterday! 

Steve


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I guess VWs are in keeping with their public service remit  

Harry


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Black one with registration "MBR" seen at the Cadnam roundabout in Hampshire and heading for Lyndhurst. 
My missus and I were sat on a bench at the side of the roundabout desperately trying to get our breath back after a 5 mile cycle ride !  

We waved madly. However the driver totally ignored us and drove on serenely. But then again why would he wave back. Must have thought we had been allowed out for the afternoon :laugh: 

Anyone here ? 

Frank


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

*Boston Common Garage*

Black 2004, probably a V8 - This morning (September 17) at 7:45am: you were parked in one of the first three rows (near the exit booth) on the middle floor (the monthlies floor). 
Stefano


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

8secondquarters said:


> For a while we where 3 abreast all 3.0tdi's
> 2009 on the inside my 08 on the outside and a 2006 in the middle


 Hi Steve,Were the 5 ltr gone and when did you get the 08 model. 

Rgds Tony


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

Black Phaeton, 
Driving between Briggs & Stratton in Milwaukee-West on Tue 13


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Not quite in the same vein but i had parked my car in a car park in central Harlow, Essex for a while and when i came back this guy was giving it the once over...we got chatting, with him saying this is the first Phaeton he has ever seen, bearing in mind my car has no model inscription on it so i guess he knows his cars!! he then asked to see the boot hinge as he had heard so much about them and was really fascinated when i opened up the boot. All in all a good meeting as he made me feel good about my car and i made his day too


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Saw silver or grey Phaeton in the distance yesterday around 1610. It was just leaving Tescos in Bury, travelling east on Peel Way towards Rochdale. I gave chase, but traffic was against me.... I wonder if it's the same one I saw going to Rochdale about three months ago...... 

M


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Saw a Black PHAETON today north bound on 101 above Santa Barbara.


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Roseville, MN*

At lunch on Tuesday at Chianti Grill in Roseville, MN. A silver V-8. Wondered if it was the mutt that was used as a loaner at my dealer. It had nice wheels on it. Mine was parked two cars away, but it was probably invisible. I haven't washed it recently.


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

*Liverpool UK*

Own up, who are you. Seen you about twice now,
at Corkhills and Liverpool city centre....not too hard to spot


----------



## ReallyOldGuy (Jul 22, 2010)

I think there is a whole thread somewhere in here about that car

Rob


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

ReallyOldGuy said:


> I think there is a whole thread somewhere in here about that car
> 
> Rob


Indeed there is, just did a quick search and all was revealed.


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

AAAGH!
Can't... un - see !


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

toph said:


> at Corkhills and Liverpool city centre....not too hard to spot]


Toph 
What are you doing in Wigan?


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

plastech said:


> Toph
> What are you doing in Wigan?



Sister was buying a Golf after righting her car off on the roundabout by Frodsham. Wigan had better priced cars than Liverpool.

How are you doing ?


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

toph said:


> Sister was buying a Golf after righting her car off on the roundabout by Frodsham. Wigan had better priced cars than Liverpool.
> How are you doing ?


Doing good thanks.

I think we could do with a coffee on the lancs.

Tony


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

plastech said:


> I think we could do with a coffee on the lancs.
> 
> Tony


Yer sounds good, just let me know when you are about.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Always happy to buy a round of coffees on the East Lancs... let me know!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

We could organise a McDonalds coffee but what about inviting Frank?.
Any body up for a quick coffee ??????????????????? after work


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

25/10 looks a possibility... I'm not in the north much till then. Or maybe 28/10....


----------



## RUDDY1965 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is this 'meet' on the lancs open to newbies?

Toph, Liverpool VW do not know how to sell cars, or even deal with customers. I will post a true story about how they messed up, twice, but not this thread.

When I knew I was buying a phaeton I went there and there was a phaeton demonstrator with a price on of £35k. Now we all know this is negotiable don't we. I searched out the salesman who was a grunting oaf who was very rude to me. Maybe I didn't look like his typical Phaeton purchaser? Anyway upon enquiry I was told that the price on the screen was 'the price'. I was amazed as I knew demonstrators were going for much less.

I went to warrington and got one with TV, sunroof, 18 way seats, power boot, twin xenons, helios alloys, etc for a number that begins with a 2......


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Price in the UK seems to be so much cheaper than in France or Germany... I'm jealous.


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

RUDDY1965 said:


> Toph, Liverpool VW do not know how to sell cars, or even deal with customers. I will post a true story about how they messed up, twice, but not this thread.
> 
> ......


my experience of buying Phaetons has been colourful to say the least, being banned from all VW owned buildings and land, Interpol, to several letters to head office, etc etc etc may be more than a cup of coffees worth of stories there!

am away as of the 28th so before then is good with me.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

Any time up to the 23 oct is good for me.
Ian is your car a silver on a 08.


Rgds Tony


----------



## RUDDY1965 (Sep 16, 2008)

No, its a black 2008 model. Private plate L1RUD. Pretentious I know


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

09 Black going up the lancs on friday about 6.30 on the 08-10


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

RUDDY1965 said:


> No, its a black 2008 model. Private plate L1RUD. Pretentious I know


 My mate Frank need a private plate 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220675003119&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

Tony


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Saw a dark grey 03 plate 3.2 petrol in the car park of the next office building to mine in Birchwood, Warrington, on Thursday. If you're there again I'll put my business card under your wiper and we must meet for a coffee at the Centre. 

M


----------



## aswede (Apr 15, 2009)

*Spotting in Newport RI*

Saw a silver V8 yesterday in Newport RI, plates T3. Someone on here? I drove a friends BMW 650 convertible but must say i miss my W12 at home in Sweden.








Picture is from the first gtg in Stockholm in august and my car is the third from the left. Heliochrome papillonsilver.


----------



## Flydubai (Sep 28, 2010)

*In the sandbox...*

There's I think a total of 7 Phaetons in the UAE at the moment. 4 of which is W12, two V8s and one V6.. I've heard rumors about the first two phaetons that came here, one was sold to Sheikh Mohammad (Ruler of Dubai) and one to Sheikh Khalifa (President of UAE). Sheikh Mo's was crashed through a roundabout by one of his drivers in 2007 and then sold to a guy I just happened to meet the other day. It's been restored to original condition and only has 13000kms on the clock..

And I know for a fact that my Black V8 is the only one here.. So if you're in Dubai and see a Black V8 reg C-14024 just say hi.. 

Cheers!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Deep blue one outside the entrance to the Ritz in Piccadilly (actually in Arlington Street) at about 1230 on Saturday 30/10. Not sure that someone who frequents the Ritz will lurk on this forum.... but you never know!

M


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

2004 Black W12 seen today in San Juan Capistrano. Iowa plate 12CYLVW.


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Yesterday Saturday 13th ,black one on road from Ower into Romsey, Hampshire. 

56 plate, nice and clean ! I was in Mother-in-Laws Vauxhall Corsa with very large brown labrador in passenger seat.......we both waived :laugh: 

Anyone here ?

Frank


----------



## toph (Apr 23, 2007)

*warrington/Liverpool and Trafford*

Black 56 plate at M&S Warrington last night, rear quarter had been "kissed" saw the same car agian same night turning on to Bowring. I think you are following me 


Silver private plated at the back of DVLA Traford this morning.


----------



## 611 (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw a white P with blacked out windows passing the new Pavilion in Port Orange Florida today. I never expected to pass another one on the roads around here! Anybody in town for the Holidays?

Kevin


----------



## R4DEK1 (Nov 6, 2010)

Two days ago I met black Phaeton with beige inetrrior on A4 motorway in Poland toward to Cracow. For a while we were cruising together about 120 mph  but then I slowed down because it was a little bit we  That was so fantastic experiance !! It had E1 EUCO number plate.


----------



## Coucouphaeton (Jul 16, 2010)

Black 2005 V8 at the Fort Myer Officer Club in Arlington, VA, parked across from my 2004 V8.


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

Coucouphaeton said:


> Black 2005 V8 at the Fort Myer Officer Club in Arlington, VA, parked across from my 2004 V8.


 Couldn't have been me (I was in Vegas on the 8th), but now that I know there's another Phaeton roaming around Arlington, I'll keep an eye out for you! I have a black 2004 with a 2005MY grille.


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Around 09:15 this morning at Velizy roundabout in Harlow, black Phaeton passing me as i entered the roundabout.............anyone in here!? 

Stefan


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Saw what looked like a dark blue or black on just pulling up to pick up (cold) passengers on Manchester Road Bury at about 0015 this morning.... I was jealous as I was in back of a tiny hyundai taxi slithering all over the road in abouut 7cm of snow


----------



## Fahrspass (Nov 21, 2010)

New Years Eve on the northern outskirts of Kansas City. Looked like a black model, northbound on 169, just past the bridge that goes over route 9. Only the second time I'd ever seen a Phaeton in KC. Exciting moment. Wish I'd been driving the Phaeton instead of the Rangie at that point in time.


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

I passed a coucou gray Phaeton in my klavierlack black Phaeton on the George Washington Parkway in Virginia today. A gave a couple quick honks to say hello! Was it anyone here?


----------



## themont0 (Oct 18, 2010)

Dallas Tx (actually around thanksgiving) saw a 2004 W12 PE at Skillman and Live oak and shamelessly followed you downtown to Young and Harwood all the while gawking, curious if you are active here because I'd like to know who you trust for service in the area.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Spotted a blue 04 Phaeton today at 9:30 am*

Good Afternoon,

Spotted a light blue Phaeton 2004 on CA 87 Northbound at 9:30 this morning (between exit Curtner and W. San Carlos).. You were driving in the commuter lane with your lights on.. Anybody here??


----------



## johnt26 (Dec 3, 2009)

On Saturday I saw my first Phaeton "in the wild". A white W-12 parked at the WG store in Warminster PA.
We were in ours but no one was around.
It was parked amongst the masses too.


----------



## R4DEK1 (Nov 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmmZXisB2qU

very fast Phaeton on german autobahn  anybody here??


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Black W8 on I90 in Chicago heading west past Armitage. It was at 1pm w/ a woman driver and female passenger.


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Silver, 56 or 57 plate on the A287 near Farnham today - also possibly same car on Saturday last. Coming other way so couldn't see which model. 
Tim


----------



## Solipsism12 (Feb 18, 2008)

*2/2/2011 Arlington-Rosslyn*

Black W12 parked on N. Lynn St near the metro stop - keeping the groundhog from seeing its shadow?


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

Solipsism12 said:


> Black W12 parked on N. Lynn St near the metro stop - keeping the groundhog from seeing its shadow?


I live in Rosslyn and passed by the same one in my V8! Came here to post, but you beat me to it.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Silver (I think - it was dark) one with personal registration in the Ramsbottom station car park at about 1850 tonight.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice clean black one, reg DF59 ??? slipped past me on Middleton Road Manchester, and turned right up Sheepfoot Lane at about 0645 this morning. 

Mike


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black, reg DF59 ??? slipped silently passed me on Middleton Road Manchester at about 0645 and turned right up Sheepfoot Lane.

Regards

Mike


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Black in Harrogate, couldn't make out too much due to snow!! Spotted Feb 19th at 09.30 Reg ML06***


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Silver Phaeton with unusual numberplate starting MAN just entering Holcombe Brook coming from Bolton at about 1530 today. I didn't wave... I was driving my 1992 Golf....

REgards

M


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Mike,

Have you been drinking .............

You seem to be seeing a awful lot of Phaeton!

PETER M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Alas not Peter - although it's a good idea. 

Very noticeabe increase in local sightings.... I was wondering why....

My feeling of exclusivity is definitely taking a beating 

Regards

M


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

Hi Mike its just like a bus

Rgds Tony


----------



## TSAY (Jun 28, 2008)

While mine was having some Warranty work and I'm out and about in the garage's Go Kart for the week (Golf 1.4 TSI something or other), I saw 4 in one day in and around M4/M40.

Just when you want to be in your own Phaewton as well.

For a change I also saw some newer plates which was interesting.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Spotted yesterday on the M1 (took the exit for Barnsley if I remember right) a V6 tdi ****xzx in "champagne" colour? Looked nice! Followed at 110mph plus for about 15 miles from Chesterfield


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

PeterMills said:


> Mike,
> 
> Have you been drinking .............
> 
> ...



I now see what you mean... I did post the same sighting twice within 3 minutes. The reason is I was using the crappy laptop that my employer seems to think is fit for purpose and it crashed or something... 

I hadn't realized that I'd done it twice... Sorry!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Beautiful bronze/gold reg starting R008 (I think) going west along Birdcage Walk in Westminster at about 0900 this morning. Looked gorgeous sparkling in the sunshine.

M


----------



## A8PIMP (Mar 26, 2007)

been a while, finally saw another Phaeton in MA today, route 3 south near Burlington. It was that blue gray color, guy with a woman

not sure how many tips it had, I was way back doin 60 as he passed me. Too many laser traps there to speed


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

Black 54 reg V10 Tdi, on woodhouse lane near hyde park around 4:20pm


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

leedsphaeton said:


> Black 54 reg V10 Tdi, on woodhouse lane near hyde park around 4:20pm


Not me, but hello from Harrogate!!!! Have you looked at the North of England GTG sticky?

Stu


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Aubergine (ish) 09 plate going west along the M62 between Eccles and Warrington at about 0945 today. We ran together in close convoy for about a mile. 

Anyone own up to it? 

Regards 

Mike


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

n968412L said:


> Aubergine (ish) 09 plate going west along the M62 between Eccles and Warrington at about 0945 today. We ran together in close convoy for about a mile.
> 
> Anyone own up to it?
> 
> ...


 No 

Stu


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

Beautiful black Phaeton driving through the intersection of Connecticut and L Street in DC tonight, about 10 PM. Anyone here?


----------



## HT4 (Mar 2, 2011)

Jagvar said:


> Beautiful black Phaeton driving through the intersection of Connecticut and L Street in DC tonight, about 10 PM. Anyone here?


 Not me, but I work around there and have seen a black W12 a couple times around Dupont Circle, Tenleytown, and again in Chevy Chase. MD plates. Can't be that many around.


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Blue 07 V6TDI in the car park at Bicester Village today.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Earth City (St. Louis county). Last Friday - black W12*

Heading down the earth city express way and passed this black W12. Followed him to his office. Should have stopped him but was running late for a meeting. But I know what business and his license plate matched the sign on his parking place at his business.


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

Yesterday in the Cleveland Park neighborhood of DC. Silver Phaeton with VA plates parked at a gas station a block from the metro. I wandered over to say hello, but no one was with the car. Anyone here?


----------



## am993 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Montreal, QC*

Silver Phaeton V8 with Massachusetts plates at Aloft hotel near Montreal airport. :wave:


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice black W12 with reg plate starting W12 parked up on Ducie St in Manchester tonight - I passed at about 2030.

Anyone here?


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

n968412L said:


> Nice black W12 with reg plate starting W12 parked up on Ducie St in Manchester tonight - I passed at about 2030.
> 
> Anyone here?


Hey Mike,

I've been driving round Lancs for the last three weeks and you still haven't seen me!! It's a BIG BLACK VW!!!!

Stu


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

Spotted a Black (or very dark Blue?) swooshing North on Scottsdale Road (around Jomax) last Thursday, I believe. Then think I spotted the same car on Carefree Hwy. past Terravita (on my way home), making a right onto what looked a private driveway... 
Thought I was the only one around these parts...!


----------



## dlp959 (Mar 25, 2011)

"04" plate in Blue fully debadged just outside the student uni buildings in Leeds todat at 14.30, any takers??:wave:


----------



## george777 (Feb 1, 2008)

This past Saturday - Silver V8, on Fredrick Rd (Rt.355) heading South, turning onto Shady Grove (Gaithersburg, MD)


----------



## A8PIMP (Mar 26, 2007)

Saw a black V8 in downtown Nashua NH, and also saw the maroon aubergine one in Amherst nh again


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Parked next to a silver Phaeton last Sunday in Clayton, MO*

Went to the Sprint Store in Clayton, Missouri. Parked next to this silver Phaeton. Waited for awhile but the owner never came out. Clayton and Hanley Road....


----------



## excitablekid (Dec 30, 2008)

I saw a light brown (marantz brown?) Phaeton on the Boulevard St Germain June 5, while visiting Paris. It was double parked, and the executive was greeted by his chauffeur as he walked out of his meeting, and was chauffeur-escorted to the rear right seat before pulling away. The car had that most excellent two tone leather that I would crave for my own, if sold in US. There was no indication of the engine on the back, and I didn't think to look at the pattern of the exhaust pipes.

My french is so poor that I didn't try to engage the chauffeur in a conversation as we walked the street, but only because my wife begged me not to. But I really didn't know he was the chauffeur until the escortee came out, and I noted the brisk way the chauffeur leapt out to get the door for him. 

Then I saw another black one parked outside the Crown Plaza in Bruges, Belgium, on June 13 where I was staying for the night. I parked my rental in the undergrown garage. Honestly, I don't know how Phaetons can park in most European parking garages, they are tiny, and the corners unbelievable for those of us used to American Space. I came out after my check in for more thorough inspection and the big VW was gone. 

Of course I have sold my Phaeton, but you never stop noticing. I never stop staring.
I can't imagine the fuel costs for the big car, given what I was paying for my rental diesel while traversing France and Belgium.

I drove 3000 Km in 2 weeks, and those were only two I saw. I never drove in Paris, actually, renting my Opel in Dijon, and looping south from there, then west across Arles (my great grandfather was from Arles) thru Carcasonne, and then up thru the Loire valley, across to Mont St Michel, and up to Caen to visit Normandy. Then to Bruges, Reims, and home. 

I was disappointed I didn't see more Phaetons, but I only saw about 4 A8's in the same time. There aren't many big cars on the continent, but mostly Mercedes from what I saw. A lot of S classes, and very few 7 series Bimmers.

Oh, in Paris I did see a Bentley with the new flat-black paint job, and my 18 year old daughter cried out in desire when she saw it. How can they know, so young?

I couldn't find the reference to this paint, but I did find one for the BMW "frozen gray" which I think is the same concept.

http://www.caranddriver.com/news/ca...gray_special_edition-official_photos_and_info

Found a link to Frozen Black, but in a BMW, not for the Bentley:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...sg=AFQjCNFtnw_J1XBxLnFQUKHztsT-U6jAlA&cad=rja


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

excitablekid said:


> I parked my rental in the undergrown garage. Honestly, I don't know how Phaetons can park in most European parking garages, they are tiny, and the corners unbelievable for those of us used to American Space.
> 
> I drove 3000 Km in 2 weeks, and those were only two I saw. I never drove in Paris, actually, renting my Opel in Dijon, and looping south from there, then west across Arles (my great grandfather was from Arles) thru Carcasonne, and then up thru the Loire valley, across to Mont St Michel, and up to Caen to visit Normandy. Then to Bruges, Reims, and home.


I have also mentioned about the parking spaces in Europe. I am leaving for Spain this weekend and dread having to park in some of the cities to which I am going. Luckily I will spend a good deal of time in the mountains where the hotels have ample parking. As for the price of gas, with the euro at $1.44, it would cost about $180 to fill the tank in a Phaeton at gas stations in most of Europe.

Did you go over the Millau viaduct? If you did, was it as impressive as it is made out to be? That is one place that I really hope to see at some point. 

You were luckier than me in your Phaeton sightings. While traveling in Germany, France, and Spain in 2009, I did not spot a single one. It was only when I went to Dresden last year that I saw some, at the factory of course, and at a dealership in Berlin. Other than that zip, zero, zilch nada, nichts. If I had to go by sightings, I would say that these cars do not sell there either.

cai


----------



## excitablekid (Dec 30, 2008)

My wife and I discussed traversing the Millau Viaduct for some time. Frankly, it's in the middle of nowhere, it is just a functional device to connect the east and west. I voted to go, and she voted not to. If I had been there with my roommate from college, a civil engineer, we would have been there and hung out a day, just staring. We would have gone to the town below. 

Yes, the pictures are astonishing.

However, I am more impressed by Pont Du Gard, and the Aquaduct I saw in Segovia, Spain (2007). Still standing, 2000 years. It still seems surreal that structures were built so long ago. 

Please, no comments as to who runs our household. 

My darkest secret? The food in Spain is cheaper, and far better than in France. That was surprise number one. The second surprise is that there are no fat people in Paris. Wow, there were a lot of beautiful girls roaming the Champs Elysees, and you would think Parisians are sent out of town after they reach 40 years old. It seems to be a young city.

As for the people in France, I will never understand ANY complaint. They were kind, tolerant of my ebonics-style french, and so very willing to be go out of their way to be helpful, EVERYWHERE in the country. That includes, and especially includes, Paris. I had a great time there, but I certainly did not find the expensive restaurants any kind of value. Of course, I always wonder how much traveling with my two teenage daughters played a role in the attitude towards us......I don't think that's it. I think they were GREAT hosts.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind words on the French.


excitablekid said:


> ...
> My darkest secret? The food in Spain is cheaper, and far better than in France. That was surprise number one.


This is a surprise to me too. I think you did not go to the right places, or was not explained what French food was about...

It is not about having calories in your plate. There is something else about it that is difficult to find in Spain.

Eating well in Paris for a reasonable price is difficult though. In the countryside, things are different. You can really eat well for around 40 euros, I would say.

Restaurants below 20 euros are eateries, not restaurants. In Paris, it is difficult to find a good restaurant for less than 60/70 euros. It is possible to eat well for 15 to 30 euros, but this will be the kind of food you will find for much cheaper in Spain. This is why you may have been confused.


> The second surprise is that there are no fat people in Paris.


In France, we believe that the number of overweight people you have in the US comes from the poor quality of the food you get there for almost nothing.

Anyway, I'm happy you enjoyed your stay among us Frenchies :wave:

P.


----------



## excitablekid (Dec 30, 2008)

*The thin and beautiful in France, Zaphh*

Given the weakness of the American Dollar, and perhaps the American unacceptance of the high cost for food, I would have had to be talked into going into a restaurant in Paris prepared to pay $100 a person, for one meal. The Euro topped out at $1.49 while i was there.

This is obviously an expression of the American mindset, that food just isn't worth that much.

However, I must say that that results of the French mindset seems to result in a lot (high percentage) of beautiful people, something that cannot be said in the United States.

Therefore, I did eat at a lot of "eateries" as you call them. I never even spent 40 Euros a person once out in the country. But I don't think I am really apologizing for that. I went to see a beautiful country, experience the culture (short of the food culture, to be sure), and to have my interest piqued to learn some history.

The food culture also meant that I was often waiting for a waiter to pay my bill, as I was looking to get to the next place. I learned that the amount of time I spent at the table was much less than the French....but when you have an ambitious agenda it's hard to spend so much time at the table.

Again, I am not disagreeing with this French cultural pattern, and can appreciate it, but I wasn't in the mindset to enjoy it. Still, the waiters were nice to us, and didn't seem to take too much offense when I asked for "l'addition" so soon after finishing.

Ah, I was trying so hard to not be the ugly American. Our French guide at Normandy bragged that the French produce just as much at 35 hours of work as the rest of the world at 40 hours a week. I am pretty sure that that could be true. But I was left pondering my own 55 hour work week, just so I can take my family to France, and I recognize that ....there really is an ocean of cultural difference. 

When younger, I thought the French had it right. Now, I still do, but circumstances, and the force of our own culture is hard to overcome.

How can it be that I saw so many 50 kg women eating an entire pizza by themselves at one of the eateries we went to?


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

excitablekid said:


> Given the weakness of the American Dollar, and perhaps the American unacceptance of the high cost for food, I would have had to be talked into going into a restaurant in Paris prepared to pay $100 a person, for one meal. The Euro topped out at $1.49 while i was there.


You should have done it just once to see what French food was about. Unfortunately, you can't have people work for free, so where you can get a steak cooked + boiled vegetables or French fries for barely more than the amount of the ingredients, this cannot be possible as soon as you get a proper chef + many assistants work on the ingredients to add value to the dish (I don't know if you saw the Ratatouille movie, but it describes quite well what goes on in a French restaurant).

So, basically, this sets some kind of invisible threshold below which you get plain food (i.e. simply cooked ingredients put together) and "processed" food, where one of the great things is to have a mouthful of whatever you have in your plate that explodes into different tastes expertly blended together, and try to guess what the ingredients were.


> This is obviously an expression of the American mindset, that food just isn't worth that much.


That's because you never had a really good meal. You will often remember a good meal (or parts of it at least) for your life.
I still remember the soft boile eggs with truffle sauce I had as a starter at Faugeron's back in ... 1988 (I even remember the year, remember who this was with, it was in December, dark evening, don't clearly remember the main dish, but the starter was... wow... still engraved in my mind more than 20 years later !)

This you cannot experience in a lesser restaurant (where the cook does not really add value to the ingredients by his work but simply puts together lettuce and steak in your plate), because it takes art to create such emotions in people, using taste only.


> However, I must say that that results of the French mindset seems to result in a lot (high percentage) of beautiful people, something that cannot be said in the United States.


I think that this comes from the fact that most French people eat at home, and prepare their food themselves, and go to restaurants to have a good meal, as something exceptional. The exception being when you have to have lunch in town because of your work, but usually, this ends up being quite expensive, so people will often bring their own food to work, or eat salads.

We are quite conscious that it is unhealthy to eat in average restaurants everyday, so if you have to do so, you should eat less at home, or have only a salad or something light in the evening.


> Therefore, I did eat at a lot of "eateries" as you call them.


I saw the word for the first time in Washington a couple of years ago, and (as a Frenchman) was quite shocked by it.


> I never even spent 40 Euros a person once out in the country. But I don't think I am really apologizing for that. I went to see a beautiful country, experience the culture (short of the food culture, to be sure), and to have my interest piqued to learn some history.


Well, I think you must have heard that France was renowned for its "cuisine". Going there without trying it out would be like going to Las Vegas and not trying to put a quart into a slot machine :laugh:

There are of course many other things to see (monuments, landscapes, ...) but food is certainly something special, but as said earlier, to get it, you need to be prepared to pay for more than the price of the ingredients that are into your plate. The "extra" you will get needs to be paid for. This translates into a minimum of 40 euros in order to get a decent meal. Of course, this varies, and the art of the chef will also be to cook something great with very cheap ingredients, but replacing the price of ingredients with time is not always economical. 


> The food culture also meant that I was often waiting for a waiter to pay my bill, as I was looking to get to the next place. I learned that the amount of time I spent at the table was much less than the French....but when you have an ambitious agenda it's hard to spend so much time at the table.


Well, it's a bit like classical music, where it is said that the silence that follows a piece is part of the piece.

Again, usually, you don't go to restaurants to "eat". You go there to have a nice time, experience something that you can't do at home, because you don't have the 15 ingredients that would be needed to prepare the dish.

Some preparations need some ingredients that were in everyone's kitchen 50 years ago, like lemon, for instance, for a very famous standard French recipe like a "blanquette de veau". My mother always had some lemons (and usually a half lemon sitting there waiting to be squashed for a few drops once in a while) but at home, we don't have time to prepare food anymore.

So now, we rely on restaurants to have all the necessary ingredients that were in last century's households to prepare something evolved that we can't do at home anymore, and we go there to have a good time, not a pizza with a glass of beer (although once in a while, this very basic pleasure is welcome). So, we enjoy a meal as is we were going to cinema. Some people consider watching movies as a loss of time, which it certainly is.

Going to a restaurant is the same kind of entertainment as going to see an artist do a performance, but rather than going there for the pleasure of the eyes, you eat what the artist does.

Next week, I will be going to Pierre Gagnaire's restaurant http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...iews-Pierre_Gagnaire-Paris_Ile_de_France.html
and expect to pay between 300 to 400 euros per meal. I don't do this very often, as you can imagine, but when the restaurant does its job, such a meal may appear very good value for money, please believe me.


> Again, I am not disagreeing with this French cultural pattern, and can appreciate it, but I wasn't in the mindset to enjoy it. Still, the waiters were nice to us, and didn't seem to take too much offense when I asked for "l'addition" so soon after finishing.


You can go to a restaurant in "eating mode", of course, when the aim is to get calories to get going (in fact, a good meal will take several hours and will most probably put you down !) so you did the good choice, and indeed, in such conditions, I do really appreciate fast restaurants and don't see the point about waiting for the bill for 20mn.

However, if you are having a good time there, you appreciate not being pushed out of the place for the next customer to come.


> Ah, I was trying so hard to not be the ugly American. Our French guide at Normandy bragged that the French produce just as much at 35 hours of work as the rest of the world at 40 hours a week. I am pretty sure that that could be true. But I was left pondering my own 55 hour work week, just so I can take my family to France, and I recognize that ....there really is an ocean of cultural difference.
> 
> When younger, I thought the French had it right. Now, I still do, but circumstances, and the force of our own culture is hard to overcome.


Well, a you say, the culture is really different and of course, nobody has it right. There are tradeoffs eveywhere.


> How can it be that I saw so many 50 kg women eating an entire pizza by themselves at one of the eateries we went to?


The secret is that they don't eat there twice a day every day of the year.

When I am away on a professional trip (as was the case last week), I end up eating in restaurants everyday. So last week, I was away for 4 days, and put on a kilo (2 pounds). I was so relieved when I could eat at home again, and have some simple food like a fillet of cod, slices of tomatoes, slices of carrots, a couple of slices of onions, herbs, all cooked in the oven in aluminium foil for 20 mn, with a bit of rice and a yoghourt for dessert. Having such a simple meal was just great (while also tasting good), after 4 days of really heavy food, with cream sauce, caloric desserts, ...

P.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Btw, I would not advise anyone visiting Paris to go to Pierre Gagnaire's restaurant without prior exposition to French cuisine. I just read the review entitled "A very expensive dinner" from March 28th 2011 on the tripadvisor website
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura...iews-Pierre_Gagnaire-Paris_Ile_de_France.html
that I am going to quote here :


> “A Very Expensive Dinner”
> 3 of 5 stars Reviewed March 28, 2011
> 
> Since we were spending only a few nights in Paris, Ross suggested that we try to book a table at the very famous Pierre Gagnaire restaurant, which ranked #13 in the 2010 S.Pellegrino World’s 50 Best Restaurant Awards.
> ...


I found that this review was very well written in the way the lady managed to convey how she and her husband did not understand what they were eating.

I did not realise how a meal at Gagnaire's restaurant could be different from "normal" food until I read this review, and felt really sorry for this couple.

I said above that a reasonably good restaurant would set you back by 40 to 60 euros. I would really advise that you first go a couple of times to a 1 or 2 Michelin star French restaurant before you go to a 3 stars, or you would run the risk of not really appreciating it.

Look at the Phaeton and how most car reviewers don't understand it.

P.


----------



## fdtinc (Dec 31, 2010)

Zaphh, 

if I remember correctly, you live in Alsace. 
Back when I was across the border in the Walldorf area, we would often times go to Weissenburg/Wissembourg. While that may not be fully representative of France in general (as Alsace is very different from the rest of France IMO), the food is great from there to Basel.
It was always interesting to see how much more the locals were willing to pay for good quality ingredients and food, and after a nice meal, we always did shopping at one of the many bakeries in this little town.
So, I do know where you are coming from, there is a greater appreciation for food, and willingness to pay.

However, after high school, I spent the summer in Tours, and did biking up and down the Tourraine from there, staying with a family in Tours.
That way you get to see the other side of tourism.
That really served to disabuse me of the notion that all French are gourmets.
Lait UHT (yuck), France has one of the highest consumptions of this junk in Europe. 
Margarine: you would think butter was made out of gold by its scarcity.
condensed milk for coffee.
Tetrapak red wine at (back then probably only a few franc per liter) dinner
just to name a few flagrant examples among many.
we started shopping ourselves.

Oh, and while I'm at it, there is one deficiency in French eating habits: breakfast, here the English actually do better (hard to believe, and one does have to be in the right places). I am sure France could do way better, its just not the culture I guess.

It is alas not quite as universal as one would think, and that does prob. have economic reasons

But clearly on balance a country that brings forth a great author who will order "des huitres avec le d'Yquem" (pardon the grammar, been awhile) has a faible for food.
This philistine eats no raw animals, and doesn't pony up for d'Yquem, so a little human comdey will have to do...


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi Fdtinc,

Things are slightly more complex. I come from Normandy, lived for many years in Paris, in Burgundy and in the North of France (Calais) and have only lived in Alsace for the past 4 years. Then, my wife is from Marseilles (South of France) and I have been going there regularly for the past 15 years to visit my inlaws.

I have never said that all French people were gourmets. I was trying to answer Excitablekid's question as to why there were so many 50kg women in France. I think that most French people (me included) eat junk food as the rest of the world does, but we eat it differently. I have been travelling a bit and it seems to me that the junk food we eat is slightly less processed than what is eaten in the US, and we tend to cook a bit more at home.

Then, habits do vary between people and areas, this is very true. France is a very diverse country, and to analyse food in the different areas I lived in, food in Normandy will be based on dairy products, with a lot of cream, yoghourt, milk, butter, soft cheese, cidre, apples, ... while in Burgundy, wine will be much more prevalent as well as beef (it is a cattle country), in Marseilles, cream is rare (the climate is too dry for cows) and olive oil will be used for everything (in Normandy, we only put (peanut) oil in salads or in the engines of our cars while in Marseilles, they would fry eggs with (olive) oil). In Alsace, food is very much influenced by Germany, with a lot of sauerkraut, pork, frankfurters, potatoes, baeckeoffen, beer, ... and as you say, is not really representative of France.

In fact, it is difficult to find good "French" food in Alsace. Restaurants serving French food are very expensive, compared to what you would have to pay for a similar dish in Burgundy, or Tours for instance.

All this said, there is this culture in France about food that I could not find in many other countries. I love England, Wales, Scotland, and went there extensively for many years (a bit less so now). There are many wonderful things there, such as a good English breakfast and wonderful Pub food, and I would never go to Edinburgh without having haggis with neeps and tatties which, with a good Newcastle Brown are among my very favourite dishes. I recently went to Poland where I also had great food, but even if food is very tasty and nice in other countries, it often lacks the refinement that you can find in good French restaurants (1 star Michelin and above) where a lot of work is put in pleasing the eye and blending complex delicates tastes together, that may result in emotion when you eat whatever is in your plate.

There are countries, though, where food is very complex too and refined. I lived in Iran for many years, and good Iranian food is also a form of art. The blend of tastes in Indian food is very complex too, as well as in good Chinese food. But I lacked to find this degree of refinement in american food, for instance, that I would not really be able to define well.

English food is very good, but quite basic. What is nice in an English breakfast is the association of tomatoes, mushrooms, sausages, toast, scrambled eggs, marmalade, tea, orange juice, ... and it is indeed far superior to French breakfasts because culturally, the English do not have a real meal for lunch. They usually have a wonderful breakfast, some sandwich or something light for lunch, and a heavier meal at tea, or supper where the French have a small breakfast (usually coffee, bread, butter and jam, or viennoiseries (croissants and such)), and lunch as the main meal of the day, and often also a serious meal in the evening.

Habits vary with culture, there are wonderful specialties everywhere, but having visited many countries and tasted blue crab in Washington, jellyfish in a good chinese restaurant, bat in Seychelles, alligator in Florida, khoresh and caviar in Iran,... I would still stay on my position when I say that even though it is possible to find refined cuisine in other countries than France, it is very difficult to beat the refinement you will find in a 40 to 60 euros meal in a French restaurant (you can find similar refinement elsewhere, but the meal will very probably be much more expensive).

Anyway, sorry for having drifted away so far from the "Was that you" topic and bothered you with my opinions on world cuisine...

P.


----------



## jenvee828 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Just Curious*

Just curious.. Was the company Phaeton used up near Rochester Hills, MI? What color/year/engine was it? The Carfax lists mine as a lease vehicle up there for a brief period and I always wondered if a VWoA exec was riding around in it.


----------



## excitablekid (Dec 30, 2008)

*You know, a horse won't eat what he didn't learn when young.*

I am reminded that I would ride horses in the states as a younger child, and the horses would love to eat carrots. When I lived a year of my life in the Dominican Republic I was able to ride three times a week on open hills within 15 minutes of my home in Santo Domingo. (But that was 1975, so we're talking a different place and a different time.) 

I tried to feed the Dominican horses carrots, and none of them would open their teeth to even taste it. So I tried to feed a carrot to a younger horse, under a year old and weaned, and he refused the carrot, too. 

My father still can enjoy pig's knuckles and tripe. He had to eat this stuff while being raised through the tail end of the depression, and he even craves it. I tried it at 16, and never learned to like it. However, I did try goat at that time, and I liked it.

I never mentioned to Zaphh that I did eat at some very old famous restaurant in Paris (they had a 1903 menu to peruse on the table), just off Boulevard St Germain on the very day I saw the Phaeton double parked. We had read about it and sought it out, but now I blank on the name and the street it was on. 

On that day I tried eating bone marrow (for the first time), and it was surprisingly good tasting, though I struggled with the texture. The Boeuf Bourgignon I had that day...was incredible, but I did see that on menus in other restaurants in Paris. 

My point is only that there are certain tastes that can be developed, or maybe have to be developed when younger.

On the other hand, my mother was Lebanese, and though I was raised in Cleveland, Ohio, I never had a friend come my home and not be impressed with the food she served: a fusion of Lebanese and Spanish culture food that apparently was still Western enough to NOT require the adjustment. 

The concept of texture in food is very important. I will eat escargot, and love it. Most kids will not even try it, and the youngest cannot eat mushrooms, but at some moment in their life they will get it, and wonder why they couldn't before (I hope). I am not certain that I would relish eating marrow "Moel" again, though I readily admit the flavor was magnificent, but the texture was foreign enough to make me uncomfortable. 

I am easily able to understand the dilemma of the couple described in Zaphh's post.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

excitablekid said:


> ...
> My father still can enjoy pig's knuckles and tripe. He had to eat this stuff while being raised through the tail end of the depression, and he even craves it.


"Tripes à la mode de Caen" are absolutely fabulous, full of complex taste but I admit the dish may not be appealing when you have it the first time. This is why it is important to have kids at least taste things before accepting they don't eat it. Some fabulous dishes need education, like it takes education to appreciate English Marmite, or the music of Benjamin Britten, or the exquisite and perfect voice of Alfred Deller on John Dowland lute songs. I recently had a blast in the Phaeton (back on topic ? ) when listening to the sixth of Rameau's six doubles (1725 ?) played on harpsichord by Blandine Rannou while driving at unreasonable speeds on the German autobahn.


> ... On that day I tried eating bone marrow (for the first time), and it was surprisingly good tasting, though I struggled with the texture. The Boeuf Bourgignon I had that day...was incredible, but I did see that on menus in other restaurants in Paris.
> 
> My point is only that there are certain tastes that can be developed, or maybe have to be developed when younger.
> 
> ...


It needs education indeed to appreciate the refinement in things. I was staying in Paris by some friends last week and watched as their 14 year old girl was captivated by the last video clip of the Black Eyed Peas... I understand why this music can be appealing to youngsters, as it exploits "immediately rewarding" rhythms and near-explicit sexual images, to please the basic instincts embedded in us. I would not be hard to imagine her feelings :facepalm: if forced to listen to Deller's latest videoclip "What is then love but mourning" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFfXCtpx1wU 

Actually, I am just realizing that listening to Rameau's sixth double while driving on the autobahn at 150mph in a Phaeton was a wonderful mix of a very basic pleasure (driving at 150mph) and refinement (driving in a Phaeton while listening to XVIIIth century harpsichord music).
So while basic pleasures are always there, education will widen the range of pleasures life can bring, and this is true for food too. 


> I am not certain that I would relish eating marrow "Moel" again, though I readily admit the flavor was magnificent, but the texture was foreign enough to make me uncomfortable.


Errr... you are not supposed to eat marrow (moelle) "alone". The "sandard" way to eat bone marrow in France (or this is at least how we had it at home) is to spread it on bread, with a couple of crystals of salt (gros sel). When spread on bread, the texture disappears (but of course, you have to eat with someone "in the know" as it is sometimes difficult to imagine how things are eaten).


> I am easily able to understand the dilemma of the couple described in Zaphh's post.


And I am realizing that something as simple as bone marrow (my mother would specially buy a chunk of marrow bone at the butcher's and leave it in the saucepan while cooking pot au feu http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot-au-feu) needs "education" to be fully enjoyed...
I'm going to have dinner at Pierre Gagnaire's restaurant tomorrow evening, and am mentally preparing for what I will discover there, as Pierre specialises in molecular gastronomy and prepares his recipes with Prof. Hervé This.
Understandably, some of the dishes come with a "manual", i.e. the maître d'hôtel will explain how to eat some of these experimental recipes, as they are creations.

P.


----------



## fdtinc (Dec 31, 2010)

Zaphh:
"Actually, I am just realizing that listening to Rameau's sixth double while driving on the autobahn at 150mph in a Phaeton was a wonderful mix of a very basic pleasure (driving at 150mph) and refinement (driving in a Phaeton while listening to XVIIIth century harpsichord music)."

That does sound like fun, wish I could duplicate.
Though, while I do appreciate Rameau, I would put on Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue, in the great Powers Biggs version, or a Karl Richter recording of Buxtehude.
But organ-power, vs. harpsichord refinement is a tomaYto vs. tomAHto thing indeed.
To mediate, I recently heard a great transcription of the Passacaglia for 2 Harpsichords, very interesting.

If you like Baroque music, in a less mainstream recording ilk, check out the live-stream on WPRB (Princeton University Radio) of their Thursday 7-11AM program, that is where they played the transcription....

150 mph is not unreasonable, depending. Where was that, on the A5, as that is the closest to you?
(you can almost feel the Euros pumping through the fuel line at that speed)


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

fdtinc said:


> Though, while I do appreciate Rameau, I would put on Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue, in the great Powers Biggs version, or a Karl Richter recording of Buxtehude.
> But organ-power, vs. harpsichord refinement is a tomaYto vs. tomAHto thing indeed.


Organ suits the Phaeton very well, of course, and even more when driving at high speed on the autobahn. But I was listening to this great interpretation of Rameau by Blandine Rannou and suddenly, there was this opening on the A5 (you guessed well) that somehow coincided with the 6th double, that she plays quite energetically, so the match was quite good.


> To mediate, I recently heard a great transcription of the Passacaglia for 2 Harpsichords, very interesting.
> 
> If you like Baroque music, in a less mainstream recording ilk, check out the live-stream on WPRB (Princeton University Radio) of their Thursday 7-11AM program, that is where they played the transcription....


I will look for it. After being a real fan of Bach for many years, I am (re)discovering Rameau, who has been less productive, but let me tell you that his masterpieces are really very interesting too. The more I listen to them, the more I find subtleties nearly everywhere as with Bach, but of course, the interpreter plays a major role in highlighting these subtelties.

Back to Bach, the interpretation of the Goldberg variations by Murray Perahia and Glenn Gould (the latest versions) shows how much influence the interpreter has on the music. Blandine Rannou's interpretation of Rameau rekindled my love for his work.
Btw, I found on youtube what I was listening to on the autobahn : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxr1yzcSZNs&feature=related

I was behind a truck that took long minutes to overtake another one, leaving a free road in front of me, and this coincided with what you have at 7'10. This is quite far from what people would imagine a harpsichord could produce.

Pressing on the Euro pedal to accelerate from 90km/h to 250km/h while listening to this on the DSP audio of the Phaeton was exhilarating.

P.


----------



## excitablekid (Dec 30, 2008)

_Errr... you are not supposed to eat marrow (moelle) "alone"._

Rest assured, we did spread the marrow on bread.

I will be listening to the suggested You Tubes.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

So there was no uncomfortable texture to be felt in the mouth... was there ?
Unless you were talking of "visual" texture...
Concerning the Rameau's Gavotte in the youtube link, you have the first theme, and then, six variations (a bit like Bach's Goldberg variations), but by Rameau. The fifth variation is already so powerful (check at 6'15) that it is difficult to imagine that it is possible to yet add more power and energy to this firework, but Blandine Rannou manages it !


----------



## fdtinc (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the youtube link, that will get a listen tomorrow, looking forward to it!

To continue this interesting off-topic conversation, here is a link to some very worthwhile stuff you may want to listen to:

http://www.wolfgangsvault.com/virgil-fox/

Short background:

Wolfgangsvault is a website that contains the Bill Graham archives as its core (and 10 others too).
Bill Graham, in case you do not know, was THE US Rock promoter of the 60s, 70, 80s. He made Santana famous by getting them a Woodstock slot, and promoted just about any know musical act of the acid rock era (Jefferson Airplane, Grateful Dead, etc.)

Concertvault has a great app, it was voted I-phone app of the year in 2009, so you stream in your car if you I-phone adapted it....
There are thousands of live concerts available for free streaming, of which some of the oddest are the Virgil Fox ones.

Fox was touring the US back then, on a mission to bring his great love, Bach, to the hippies, and he did a fantastic job of it. 
His touring electronic organ sounds great, and considering it is from over 40 years ago, must have been a technological wonder on its own.
The concertvault has two of Fox's concerts in famous Bill Graham venues, one from 1970, the other from 1971. Both are all Bach programs, and the earlier one includes, yes, the Passacaglia and Fugue. [each concert is described there as well]

Very interesting are his introductory comments, and even more so the extremely enthusiastic crowd.
One just has to imagine all the stuff wafting through the air and their heads while this was being performed.
Priceless, check it out.

Finally if you have broad interest, don't neglect to look at the overall artists' page, for whom concerts are currently available:
http://www.wolfgangsvault.com/performers/concerts/
Pretty amazing in its breadth, and sometimes depth (dozens and dozens of Jefferson Airplane, Grateful Dead, etc), and all free.

Heavily weighted in the 60s and 70s rock of course, but there is a bunch of stuff from the 80s and beyond too (some reggaei, jazz, etc)
Perhaps even weirder, though I wouldn't nec. recommend it other than as a totally strange oddity of course, is:
Flock of Seagulls at the Grand Ole Opry in Nashville
(weird haired synthie new wavers in the Country Music Temple!)

Some that I will recommend enthusiastically, esp. because you understand baroque and organ music, and appreciate musicianship of high order:
Yes: Wembley Arena, 1978 (Heart of Sunrise; All Good People; Wakeman Solo; Starship Trooper esp. 6:55; Time and A Word-the fantastic piano/keyboards at 1:49 ...)
[add some bass on the DSP eq! for this if you can stream to your car...]
Rick Wakeman: Winterland 1975.

There are a lot more I could recommend of course, see (listen!) for yourself if interested (just abou any of the Grateful Dead from the early to mid 70s...)

Wish it were this easy to sample the great food you've mentioned above!


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for all these links that I will certainly explore.

As fas as sampling the "great food I was mentioning", there is a new current in the kind of gastronomy I was referring to, that is not unlike the work of Rameau and Bach, who somehow were the first to apply some kind of "scientific" approach to their art (cf. their work on temperament, harmony, ...). In their time, their work was perceived as revolutionary and of course, avant-garde pieces such as Rameau's Gavotte were a shock to the very conservative audience. Rameau and Bach were the heavy-metal musicians of their era (you can feel this in the power of their music, in the entrancing rhythmic bass, which apparently allowed Bill Graham to have enthusiast hippies have a blast on baroque music using more modern instruments and sounds). This scientific approach allowed Rameau and Bach to lay the basis of a kind of intemporal music, as it is based on mathematics, even though it may not have been worded like this at the time.

Back to gastronomy. Cooking has been a black art for millennia, until some famous cooks started to think about what they were doing in tersm of chemistry.
I will copy here a quote from Hervé This that can be found on this page, (which explains what molecular gastronomy is about) : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Molecular_gastronomy


> The concept of molecular gastronomy was perhaps presaged by Marie-Antoine Carême (1784–1833), one of the most famous French chefs, who said in the early 19th century that when making a food stock "the broth must come to a boil very slowly, otherwise the albumin coagulates, hardens; the water, not having time to penetrate the meat, prevents the gelatinous part of the osmazome from detaching itself."


So finally, only some years after music composers started to think about their art as a science(Rameau, Bach), the same happened in cuisine, but it did not take on as fast, unfortunately, so cuisine did not evolve on chemical basis until Liebig and the industrial era.

Anyway, now, under the impulsion of Hervé This and famous chefs such as Pierre Gagnaire, Ferran Adria and many others, "molecular gastronomy" (as it was called by Kurti and This) is spreading nearly everywhere in the world, so it is indeed possible to "sample this great food" probably in your vicinity.

However, this kind of food will of course probably cost a bit more than "standard" food, as it often needs more work in the preparation of the dishes.

But you can also try it at home, cf. http://www.moleculargastronomynetwork.com/home.html

It is high time for cooking to come of age, and adopt more subtle and refined techniques than caveman recipies (roasting a mammoth steak on a barbecue), even though as it is seen with the black eyed peas (or driving at 150mph), basic pleasures are always nice to fulfill.

So, it will always be viscerally nice to enjoy a good barbecue, but there may be something else to cooking than simply putting together cooked vegetables and cooked meat.

P.


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

Saw my first 2011 Phaeton on the road today - just coming off the A1 onto the North Orbital.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for putting us back on track :thumbup:

I only saw one on the French 16 motorway going from Paris to Marseilles... Not that many around indeed...

P.


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Blue V10 with private plate in Petworth, West Sussex today.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Just returned from the dinner that was worth every penny of the 300 euros/head.
It was a firework of complex tastes that made unknown emotions surge uncontrollably, often resulting in a "mmmm" sound of pleasure... and even several times in a "gosh that was good !" exclamation and then, trying to find out what could have caused this burst of pleasure. Several times, we had the sensation to be teleported somewhere else, a bit as if we had touched one Harry Potter's portkeys. You are discussing with your friend and close your mouth on a spoonful of a new part of the dish and pop, you are somewhere else in time and space... Very weird feeling indeed, but so amazing and so enjoyable...
This happened to me on a slice of... tomato (!) in a fish dish with a complex sauce. I had a mouthful of perfectly blended fish and fried leek + sauce, when I added a small slice of a small yellowish tomato and zapp, the tomato teleported me somewhere else. It took me so much by surprise that I needed a couple of seconds to get back into the restaurant and realise what had happened. The tomato quarter was at the perfect temperature (= not a surprise when I added it to my mouthful of fish) but when I bit into it, it exploded into to a gush of very sweet and fruity warm juice that filled my mouth, that a millisecond before was coated with a perfect blend of salty tastes...

My guest had the same experience nearly at the same time, so we looked at each other with an expression of true bliss that engulfed us as we had the distinct feeling that the incredibly pleasing taste was invading our brain.

We wondered whether the yellowish fruit that we bit into was really a tomato. We observed another piece on both sides, and had to accept the unbelievable: it was indeed a simple quarter of tomato !
So, and we tried the experiment again, wondering whether the same would happen again or not, now that we were prepared for it.

And the miracle happened again. Mouthful of delicate fish, add a quarter of "tomato", bite in it and bang, the same explosion of sweet juice invading the mouth, immediately creating an intense feeling of happiness, and the feeling of being somewhere else...

This repeated several times in the 15 (or more, I did not count) course meal.

Pierre Gagnaire is a true magician !

P.


----------



## fdtinc (Dec 31, 2010)

well I'm glad I just ate, because vicariously enjoying great food on an empty stomach is very too much.

Now, pray tell:
what about the wines?


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

The "dégustation" menu comprised a lot of fish/crayfish dishes, even though there were some meat based dishes (sucking pig) so we had to choose a relatively light wine to match well the extreme diversity of the food. My friend and I agreed on red wine. I could see some Burgundy wine but I saw that my guest had an inclination for claret so we had claret. We avoided 2003 and 2005 my because these were very warm years that would have resulted in a too heavy wine for the delicate food we were planning to enjoy. 2006 was not a good year so we concurred on a 2004 claret which revealed to be absolutely perfect for all dishes.
The two of us finished the bottle timely (we had enough for the complete meal, although we had to be cautious towards the end. I think 1 liter would have been perfect rather than the 75cl of the bottle. We did not order sweet wine for cheese and desserts because I was driving back. 
Btw, we were seated at 8.45pm and finished by 1am. Then, we continued on a marvelous discussion (under the magic atmosphere of the unreal meal we just had) until about 3.00 am. 
An absolutely perfect 6 hours of intense pleasure, with periodic bursts of intense exstatic sensations. 
This meal will forever be engraved in our memory as a 6 hours (and more) epiphany. 
More, because as I am writing this message, I am living again all the intense moments of this exceptional moment, disconnected from ordinary time and space. 
600 € for these 6 hours was a cheat. It was worth much more than this, as you can tell from my emotional description which (I hope) is not making anyone unconfortable because of its excesses of which I am conscious).
However, in the elated feeling I am still experiencing, I cannot be any less excessive. (I wrote this message on my IPhone so please excuse the typos).

P.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Black PHAETON traveling north on highway 41 south of Oakhurst CA. today at 12 noon. :wave:


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Grey Phaeton will be doing what it is best at this afternoon = cruising from Marseilles to Strasbourg


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Zaphh said:


> Grey Phaeton will be doing what it is best at this afternoon = cruising from Marseilles to Strasbourg


Pierre,

Enjoy..................... I'll be diving a Black SWB V10 to.............the Gym:screwy:

Stu


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Grey 56 plate (I think) going south on M6 between M55 and M61 junctions - I ran immediately behind at a sedate 65 mph for a couple of miles.... today at 1810. Anyone here?

Regards

M


----------



## jenvee828 (Jun 25, 2011)

Aubergine W12 at a Schererville Cadillac dealer on Rt. 30 a few weeks ago (it was a weekend). And this week, a black Phaeton cruising down Rt. 30 near Chicago Heights, IL. On July 3rd, a silver Phaeton at a farmer's market? in Merrillville or so. Anybody choose to claim theirs?


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Seen this morning at around 8.15, coming towards me on opposite side of the road at North Weald a black P with private plate beginning G7. anyone here?? 

Stefan


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

*Spotted in Stamford, CT*

Spotted a very clean 2004 Cou Cou Gray in Stamford with Veteran plates. Was it you Ron? I'm betting it was.


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Saw a 57 Plate Silver Phaeton on the M25/M20 Southbound*

I saw a 57 Plate Silver (3.0 TDI?) on Sunday lunchtime on the Southbound M20/M25 junction.

I was the noob in the other 07 plate car that was near identical


----------



## Rowayton (May 29, 2004)

MichaelGa said:


> Spotted a very clean 2004 Cou Cou Gray in Stamford with Veteran plates. Was it you Ron? I'm betting it was.


Thanks for the "very clean" comment. That was me.
Ron


----------



## rushcoil (Apr 17, 2011)

*Jacksonville*

@ Kcmover - awesome pic! here in central and north Florida, I'd be more likely to see two Ferrari's parked next to each other than two Phaetons... 

I have only seen two in my life - 1 silver one in Jacksonville (had an executive parking space at Merrill Lynch campus there, a V8) and 1 black W12 in Jacksonville, older fellow. When I saw the black one I freaked out and my friends were like, "what the hell are you going on about?" 

These are the only two I've seen other than my own.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Saw a black swb on July 27th in Segovia, Spain. It came at me when it turned a corner and I had to quickly get out of the way and pull my wife by the collar. Only Phaeton I have seen in Europe during all my travels.

cai


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*Spokane, WA July 24th Nocturne Aubergine*

While on vacation in Washington State, USA, on Sunday, July 24, spotted a Nocturne Aubergine Phaeton in north Spokane, WA, after leaving US 90 and heading north to Deer Park, near the "Y" interchange. 

By chance, anyone here own this beauty? 

I should have pulled off the road and followed them in the shopping mall parking lot, but never know who may think I am a stalker!


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Passat2001_5lover said:


> While on vacation in Washington State, USA, on Sunday, July 24, spotted a Nocturne Aubergine Phaeton in north Spokane, WA, after leaving US 90 and heading north to Deer Park, near the "Y" interchange.
> 
> By chance, anyone here own this beauty?
> 
> I should have pulled off the road and followed them in the shopping mall parking lot, but never know who may think I am a stalker!


While you were on vacation, a Nocturne Aubergine Phaeton was reported stolen from SLO.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*LMAO*



53 0val said:


> While you were on vacation, a Nocturne Aubergine Phaeton was reported stolen from SLO.


Funny Bob! 

However, my wonderful Phaeton was driven to a hotel near SFO for the flight we took to SEA! It spent 10 days gathering that gunk called Industrial pollution, and/or plane exhaust too...(outdoor parking lot of hotel). 

Today I washed her up nicely, and applied a layer of Chemical Guys *V7* and she is back to normal now. Tomorrow, I will tackle the interior, after my annual cancer doctor check up.

Not sure what to make of it, but today my FM reception was not normal. Lots of weird static and fading in and out. Hopefully, tomorrow it will be back to normal.


----------



## fdtinc (Dec 31, 2010)

Passat2001_5lover said:


> Not sure what to make of it, but today my FM reception was not normal. Lots of weird static and fading in and out. Hopefully, tomorrow it will be back to normal.


I have not seen any comments about FM reception in general.
From prior posts about the old on-star, it appears that the shark-fin antenna was only used for that system, not for the radio, and that antenanna is gone on our "06 anyway. 

Other VW/Audi's we have had did/do use the shark-fin for the radio (Jetta/A4,etc).

Parked in the same spot, the Phaeton, with its radio antenanna (whereever that is located), gets MUCH worse reception than the other shark-fin radio antenna cars. In the garage, its almost unlistenable vs the others.
This is a disappointing thing, given the quality of the stereo. AND is also true for good long-distance reception, where the Phaeton's radio is out-of-range much sooner than the other cars.

Wonder why that hasn't been mentioned more often here, are there threads about it?


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

*FM reception update*

Update: I confirmed that my FM is working as usual and this was not a new problem. I was driving in areas where I get less than perfect reception in my other VW's. It just seemed more noticible in the Phaeton, that day.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black, or very dark blue, 07 plate going east on M62 at 1120 today, overtook me. About Irlam between junctions 11 and 12.

Anyone own up to it??
M


----------



## 30mpg (Mar 30, 2008)

*CT-15 Merritt / Wilbur Cross Parkway Tuesday or Wednesday*

Saw a beautiful grey or silver Phaeton driving Northbound on CT-15, somewhere around the end of the Merritt or the beginning of the Wilbur Cross parkway, CT-15, at about 9:30 or 10am. I was in the orange Lotus giving you the thumbs up!


----------



## mollymuck (Jul 20, 2011)

About 1 month since I decided to order my Phaeton i have been trying to see one with but with no luck until today!

Saw one in my office car park would you believe! (Aztec West near Bristol)

Unbeknown to me one of my colleagues has a black 07 (57 plate) diesel with sunny beige leather and lovely 19" alloys.

He lives in Swansea and said the Mayor Of Swansea also has a black 07 one.

He also loves his car said its the best car he's ever had and this is his second one. (He was not aware of the forum so I have recommended he joins)

This is great as i now have a fellow Phaetoneer at work i can talk to.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

New style Phaeton, 60 plate, going north up the M6 today somewhere around the M58 turn off at about 1320 today. First new style I've seen in the flesh.

Regards

M


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

n968412L said:


> New style Phaeton, 60 plate, going north up the M6 today somewhere around the M58 turn off at about 1320 today. First new style I've seen in the flesh.
> 
> Regards
> 
> M


Horrible isn't it?!!
(personal opinion based on familiarity with the original (always the best))

Stu


----------



## PeterMills (Sep 1, 2006)

Stu,

No not horrible. I like it, though I willbe keeping my cherished 06 for the moment.

PETER M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Horrible isn't it?!!
> (personal opinion based on familiarity with the original (always the best))
> 
> Stu


I didn't like them when I first saw photos... but it's grown on me. I still prefer the old tail light clusters.... but the overall effect is OK. I wouldn't refuse one...


----------



## mollymuck (Jul 20, 2011)

Stu 

Would you recommend I cancel my new car order and get a used one instead and save myself a pile of cash? 

Trouble is I would imagine most used ones with have that horrible interior combination of anthracite leather and yellowy eucalyptus wood

Paul


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*M4 Westbound*

Saw a black Phaeton going westbound on the M4 at Junction 7 (Slough) at 18:55 this evening.

I was in the outside lane going Eastbound.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

mollymuck said:


> Stu
> 
> Would you recommend I cancel my new car order and get a used one instead and save myself a pile of cash?
> 
> ...


Paul,

its like this (for me), I work as an industrial design consultant in the music industry, I see things that are intrinsically "right" (from a corporate point of view). VW as a brand (not as a company), portray an image of solidity of both product and resultant purchaser. I.e. you and I, and most of the other good souls that have purchased a Phaeton, have done so because of our perception of the product, and the brand. In doing so we have succumbed to the notion that our chosen vehicle is "better" than the alternatives. This can not be the case, it is merely that for us the Phaeton is the better alternative. For many it will be an S Class or & Series etc.
Coming back to the "facelift" model it was obviously designed for the Chinese market, {for obvious reasons), hell, if ever a car looked Chinese then this is it! In my opinion it is awful, no, dreadful, It looks heavy and dated already. It is such an obvious stop gap until an all new model touted for 2014.
If I were you I would buy one, you must like the appearance or you would not have ordered one, aesthetics are subjective, as such the provoke objective comments! We could all buy a used one and save some money but hey, you have the advantage of securing exactly what you want/need. And good for you.
As for me, well (having hopefully NOT offending anyone too much) I will pass. If the new model improves on what I have then I will be one happy little soldier!! If not I am afraid it will be a Flying Spur or Panamera. Unless of course VW will build me a new Phaeton from "old" parts!!

Stu

p.s. I AM TRULY SORRY TO ANYONE THAT MAY BE OFFENDED BY MY UTTER DISLIKE OF THE "NEW" PHAETON, I DO HOWEVER FULLY UNDERSTAND OTHER PEOPLE LIKING THE DESIGN. IF CONSUMERS WEREN'T OPEN MINDED FORD WOULD NOT HAVE BUILT THAT BEAUTIFUL EDSEL!


----------



## culverwood (May 20, 2005)

mollymuck said:


> Stu
> 
> Would you recommend I cancel my new car order and get a used one instead and save myself a pile of cash?
> 
> ...


How right you are. I would have bought a nearly new Phaeton in a flash if the dealers did not order all their demonstrators with an anthracite leather and eucalyptus interior, surely they must realise by now that not everyone wants that combination. Sadly I loose my Phaeton "Best car I ever had and only car I have kept for 6 years" next week to be replaced by a BMW 730.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

culverwood said:


> How right you are. I would have bought a nearly new Phaeton in a flash if the dealers did not order all their demonstrators with an anthracite leather and eucalyptus interior, surely they must realise by now that not everyone wants that combination. Sadly I loose my Phaeton "Best car I ever had and only car I have kept for 6 years" next week to be replaced by a BMW 730.


Hi,

took a long hard look at the Beemer recently Very Nice Car. Don't desert us though! Good luck with the 730.

Stu


----------



## mollymuck (Jul 20, 2011)

William

Interesting you would have bought nearly new one if there had been a different interior. My theory on why virtually every nearly new car in country has this interior and is also devoid of any optional extras ( even Bluetooth) which I think is essential is because........

I'm guessing that when the face lifted new model came out VW said to all their "luxury car dealers" that they had to all acquire at least one example and this I think is the sad part - because the dealers seem to have such little faith in this car they all just chose the standard spec to keep their costs down. This is in marked contrast to other brands where they add lots of extras to show their cars off to their best.

I would also have bought a demonstrator rather than new if I could have got a decent interior/spec and saved myself about 15K

I hear that to retain their luxury dealer status I.e so that they can continue to sell the Phaeton their target is a 2 a year- amazing:screwy:


----------



## mollymuck (Jul 20, 2011)

Spotted my first Phaeton today out on the road. Silver one about 1 mile from Wotton Bassett at 11.25am today.

Quite surprised as I was out on my Sunday morning cycle ride where we tend not to see many cars on the quiet country lanes we go on.

Be interested to see if if it's a member of this forum!


----------



## lloydyboy (Jul 13, 2011)

*The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread*

Saw a black V6 TDI today going Nortbound on the M6 near Lancaster. "888" in the Reg.....


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Saw a silver Phaeton at a parking lot across from the Reston hospital in Virginia. It was probably a 2004 since it had the shark fin on the roof. I carefully left a note under one of the windshield wipers telling the owner to check this forum.

cai


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*Black Phaeton M40 then M6*

Saw a Black Phaeton in the Warwick Services on Thursday night. Indeed the car was behind me as I pulled in. Driver was having a nap when I left and passed me some good distance up the M6 towards Manchester Airport.


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

mollymuck said:


> William
> 
> Interesting you would have bought nearly new one if there had been a different interior. My theory on why virtually every nearly new car in country has this interior and is also devoid of any optional extras ( even Bluetooth) which I think is essential is because........
> 
> ...


Mine was "demonstrator" with 21 miles on clock.



http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34956042/DSC05437.JPG

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34956042/DSC05459.JPG

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/34956042/DSC05460.JPG


----------



## gymiller (Nov 30, 2010)

Oaks, PA at Arnold's Family Fun Center. 2005 Silver V8. Only the second Phaeton I have seen in the Philadelphia area since February.


----------



## JockMacMad (May 18, 2011)

*London, Embankment*

About 17:10 on the Embankment heading west. Black Phaeton. More than that I cannot say


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black Phaeton going west on A574 at Birchwood, Warrington - just west of junction 11 of the M62 at 1900 tonight. Didn't see more than that as I was on the (handsfree) phone to the boss at the time...


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Seen Friday night, outside Mimosa restuarant in Colchester a black 58 reg Phaeton, i would have parked by you but no spaces and parked out on th emain road.

Stefan


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Grey 54 plate going round Parliament Square in Westminster at about 0940 yesterday. Couldn't see that much... was trapped in terrible traffice...


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Silver Phaeton spotted this afternoon at around 17.00, silver EJ59??? at the Boreham intenrchange roundabout you were going on to join the A12, i was 3 cars behind you............

Stefan


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Tarifa to Tangers ferry*

Dark blue maybe, Spanish plate? On the Tarifa to Tangers Morocco ferry yesterday. I got a plate number, left hand drive. I'm on vacation, and half my pictures are of cars. Girlfriend thinks I'm loopy. Wish I could import a Land Rocer Defender 130 to the states, but the gentlemen wouldn't part with it here...


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

tynee said:


> Dark blue maybe, Spanish plate? On the Tarifa to Tangers Morocco ferry yesterday. I got a plate number, left hand drive. I'm on vacation, and half my pictures are of cars. Girlfriend thinks I'm loopy. Wish I could import a Land Rocer Defender 130 to the states, but the gentlemen wouldn't part with it here...


Plate is: "FL TW663", I think it's a short wheelbase


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

Just saw you pulling into the Giant on Lee Hwy in Arlington this evening. Klavierlack Black W12 with polished Challenge rims. Virginia plates. Car was shiny and immaculate. I feel like I've seen that car on the forums here before.

I was the idiot in the silver Galant who hit the brakes to gawk at you. Why am I never driving the Phaeton when I see other Phaetons?


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Mentor, Ohio, USA*

Mentor, Ohio, USA, last Saturday at the Best Western. Girlfriend spotted a black one and forgot to tell me until we left, otherwise I would have hunted down the owner or placed the forum address on his window.


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

This may be why she 'forgot' to tell you................ 

Stefan


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Haha, nice. Definitely a possibility....


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Saw yesterday afternoon a black W12 parked at the Lindsay Dulles dealership. The desk tech said he had seen it when he came in that morning. 

cai


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

Spotted this Nocturne Aubergine V8 sitting in the driveway of a townhouse in Alexandria, VA this weekend. Virginia plates. Anyone here?


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

*Mythos...*

Saw a Mythos Phaeton on the M1 going north just before 08:00 this morning, it was a double take moment, as I had not seen one before...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...esign-butchers-Phaeton-offers-Mythos-Royal-12

Yikes!

Anyone willing to fess up to owning one?

/Johan


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hofele told me there weren't any in UK that they knew of, as of last Wednesday...

Chris


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Paximus said:


> Hofele told me there weren't any in UK that they knew of, as of last Wednesday...
> 
> Chris


Apologies for the poor picture quality, should not have taken one in the first plase 










It had UK plates, did not spot if it was LHD or RHD, but it had the 'Mythos' Sticker on the boot.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Johan,

I'm glad you did get the pic, it's interesting. Perhaps someone in UK bought the original car, I am sure I saw it advertised for sale earlier this year (at a high price).

I must 'confess' to considering the mod myself, or at least part of it, but I am discussing some details about the ACC radar sensor placement at the moment.

That should set the cat among the pigeons. "Shields up, Scottie!"

Chris


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Paximus said:


> Hi Johan,
> 
> I'm glad you did get the pic, it's interesting. Perhaps someone in UK bought the original car, I am sure I saw it advertised for sale earlier this year (at a high price).
> 
> ...


Hi,

Well the car was monotone, so I don't think it was the show car per se (it could have had a respray, it is a weird car to start with :sly: )

Regards,
Johan


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank goodness you saw it from behind - this was the last person who had the misfortune to catch sight of the front of it:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I found I had a few more comments to make on the subject of Hofele and other derivatives, so I posted in this thread:

*Phaeton derivatives Hofele via Bentley through Bugatti*

Didn't want to hog this legitimate place for sightings!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Saw the same 2004? W12 yesterday that I saw last week at Lindsay Dulles. It was in the same spot and it has a license tag from Virginia that starts with C--- -I. Does it belong to anyone here? 

It is black with sonnenbeige interior and has the shark fin on the roof.

cai


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

I thought I had better revive this thread.

2 spots this week:

8th Nov - Brussels on Rue de La Loi at 2.30 pm - blue V6 tdi

10th Nov - London - Lower Thames Street at 2.40pm - BJ59 XXX


----------



## Scott Vessa (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Yesterday I saw a auburgine Phaeton turn from 46 west onto vineyard dr. in Templeton. It was alittle after 4 pm.I was at stop on vineyard in mine. All I noticed was it was a male driver. Second time I have seen one same color same area. Anyone here? 
Thanks Scott


----------



## OC Phaeton Guy (Oct 12, 2011)

*I saw a Phaeton in Downtown Fullerton last night from Temecula*

Ok,

Which one of you was in Fullerton, CA? from Temecula. Yes, the Valet Guy said he parked 2 of these in the same night. You were leaving around the same time I was going to have Dinner at Stubricks. 

OC Phaeton Guy from Anaheim CA.


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

I've been in Fullerton the last three days. Maybe you saw me?

Bob


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

Scott Vessa said:


> Hi everyone,
> Yesterday I saw a auburgine Phaeton turn from 46 west onto vineyard dr. in Templeton. It was alittle after 4 pm.I was at stop on vineyard in mine. All I noticed was it was a male driver. Second time I have seen one same color same area. Anyone here?
> Thanks Scott


Scott,

Wasn't me. But, I would also love to know that there is another Phaeton in our county, and that it is an Nocturne Aubergine one at that!


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Virginia, Richmond area*

Black, Virginia plate #656 857, on some highway outside Richmond yesterday morning around 8:15 or so.


----------



## KEEPitSIMPLE (May 25, 2005)

gymiller said:


> Oaks, PA at Arnold's Family Fun Center. 2005 Silver V8. Only the second Phaeton I have seen in the Philadelphia area since February.


That was me driving one around for awhile for work. Customer says it has a shifting problem. Thank god we only got these cars in 04/05. they suck to work on. there is actually quite a few in this area.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Thank god we only got these cars in 04/05. they suck to work on.


We quite like them, in general! 

I was followed by a black '10 through Goodwood last week, that's the first one I've seen (Southern England) in 3 months.

On the same journey I followed a Bentley Contimental that lit up like a Christmas tree every time he braked (often). I suppose I should support them though, on principle. 

Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark coloured Phaeton DE09 on the plate going east on the M60 carpark at about 1845 tonight. We were parallel for about a mile going through death valley. I think you turned off at Whitefield.


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

Not me - but last week it could almost have been - we went to see friends in Bury


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

n968412L said:


> going through death valley.


Out of curiosity, where is Death Valley in the UK?

cai


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

It's a local name for the stretch of motorway (I guess about 3 miles) that runs down one side and up the other side of the valley of the river Irwell just north of Manchester. When the motorway opened in the 1970s it was a notorious accident blackspot. It's now too congested to be dangerous! 

You won't find it ony any maps by that name!

Regards

M


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Seen yesterday, Saturday, at 07.30 a silver Phaeton travelling towards Witham in Essex, i was in a black Polo courtesy car, while mine is in the bodyshop having corrosion on the 2 rear doors repaired on warranty.
I had just left Witham on my way to Braintree.

Stefan


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

Saw a silver phaeton in Willimantic, Connecticut a couple days ago. Parked at the Dunkin Donuts on Main Street, across from Bridge Street.

Is this person a local?


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Saw a black PHAETON at Fullerton Car Wash on Harbor Blvd today.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

10 plate passed me on the M62 Westbound at Irlam at about 0640 yesterday (8/12). Too dark to see colour.

regards

M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Very clean looking dark blue 58 plate alongside me for a bit at 0920 this morning going west on the M60 through death valley.... in hideous spray and rain.

Anybody here?

Mike


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

That stretch of the M62 is one thing I DON'T miss about Manchester! Same goes for the rain!


----------



## aaronfinch2001 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Loving my Black 2005 Phaeton - V8 -*



tynee said:


> Black, Virginia plate #656 857, on some highway outside Richmond yesterday morning around 8:15 or so.


That was me you saw near Richmond, VA. Bought the car in October, 2011. Black with tan interior, 63k miles, with VW Platinum Warranty.

Enjoying it very much so far!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Probably not anyone here.. but I've noticed there is something called the Classic Car Club on Old St... it's right next to Old St tube station on the northern line. Went past there last week and they have a beautiful black V6 '04 plate, with Helios. It's featured on their website http://www.classiccarclub.co.uk.

Cheered me up walking past it.

M


----------



## Grimb (Feb 26, 2011)

I was at Tebay services, southbound on the M6 last night at about 6pm. 

Walking towards the car some distance away I saw a couple trying the doors of my car, so I picked up the pace a bit. Just as I'm getting close enough to ask what they are up to they notice that their black Phaeton was actually three spaces away! The chap apologised for the mix up very politely. 

Easy mistake to make, how often is it that two black Phaetons park by complete coincidence next to each other? 

In a year and two months of ownership thats only the second I've seen and the only other owner I've ever met.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Was two cars behind a black 08 plate (I think) in the centre of Leatherhead at about 1145 today. 

Anyone own up to it? 

Regards 

Mike


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Spotted today ( Saturday 28th Jan ) a grey one,registration beginning V 10. driving towards Spice Island on the way to the Still and West pub in Old Portsmouth. 

Anyone ? 

Frank


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I was hypermiling to work this AM when unidentified Phaeton passed me.... too big a difference in speed for me to catch the plate. About 0615 at Worsley on the M60, westbound.

M


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

1. Arrive Oxford Railway Station last Tuesday about 11.15
2. Walk to traffic lights at first junction near station.
3. Behold Black Phaeton with private plate starting C1.
4. Post sighting to see if anyone here.
Tim


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Spotted: Black V8 parked at the 5/3 Bank Madisonville office campus in Cincinnati, OH. I'll be in and out of the 5/3 Bank campus on business for the next couple weeks if the owner happens to read this and wants to get together for beers or war stories or VCDS services or anything.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Very smart black/sonnenbeige pre-face-lift with plate V6*** near Horsham/M23 today.

I so rarely see another P that it took me by surprise to notice how 'right' and authoritative they look on the road.

They go fast, too... Surely an officer would think twice about interception, it could be the 'M' from the Secret Service (or the Pope!) 

Chris


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Spotted this guy in Skokie IL in the states at Old Orchard Mall on the 14th.


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Yesterday M18 towards Doncaster 2011 C20 **N at around 09.30

Yesterday Grimsby about 10-12 new Phaetons all siiting in VW's import pound! Maybe one will be yours!

Stu


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Southampton Parkway Station*

On my way up to London by train to have the gnashers checked over for another year I spotted a nice shiny black one in the Station Car Park of Southampton Airport. Any one here ?

Needed just one small filling, which relieved me of well over 300 of her Majesties pounds ! 

Why didn't I train to be a Dental Surgeon. Could be driving a W12 now....or a V10 like Mike ! :laugh:

Frank


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

Francis007 said:


> Why didn't I train to be a Dental Surgeon. Could be driving a W12 now....or a V10 like Mike ! :laugh:
> Frank


Frank

You'd have a new Bentley Mulsanne and a matching car cover made out of Russian Sable.

Adam


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Francis007 said:


> Why didn't I train to be a Dental Surgeon.


Because dentist chairs only go up, not down....

Sorry Frank. Couldn't resist.

Regards

M


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

n968412L said:


> Because dentist chairs only go up, not down....
> 
> Sorry Frank. Couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


Mike

Be honest.....I do feed you pretty good material eh ! We are a bit like Eric and Ernie.....I'm Ernie....for obvious reasons ! :laugh:

....and anyway....I could have stood on a stool before I started drilling ....or......just specialised in dentistry for short-arses ! :laugh:

Frank


----------



## gdemos (Feb 5, 2012)

perhaps, was making my way home following my purchase.


----------



## Peter C (Mar 2, 2012)

*Reply to spotted*



stefanuk said:


> Seen Friday night, outside Mimosa restuarant in Colchester a black 58 reg Phaeton, i would have parked by you but no spaces and parked out on th emain road.
> 
> Stefan


Hi Stefan, It was not me but if you are in the area again look out for a silver V10 TDI LW in silver.
I live about 5 minutes from Mimosa restaurant I use the crescent on a regular basis.

Regards.

Peter


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Peter,
I'll keep an eye out for you as my work brings me into that area every Thursday as i come off the A12 to make my way to Boxted. Just out of interest as i've been driving past a block of flats by there i've thought i've seen a silver Phaeton parked in the garage a few times, yours by any change? but as it's under cover and i'm driving not absolutely sure.
Also i have seen as i drive past a small industrial site along that new stretch of road off the A12, that leads to the new football ground, a blue 57 reg parked up in one of the car parks there.

Stefan


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

Light blue/greenish 2004/2005 (had the shark fin) Phaeton seen at the Fair Oaks Mall yesterday at about 9:00 PM. Carefully left a note for the owner to look at this forum; if not already a member. 

This Phaeton was bought from Lindsay VW and I am wondering when it was purchased. I have not seen any Phaetons there for about three years.

cai


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

*Black 2005*

Going South on I-95 just before Greenwich, CT. Past each other slowly a couple times before going separate way. Rare to see another one on the road although have seen a few in parking lots. :wave:


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Parked in Piccadilly Station car park next to a black 09 plate. Mine is silver 05 plate two bays to the right of you... if you're here...



M


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Piccadilly Sation Car Park*

Oh I see Mike......you only come down to London in the V10 .......! 

The V6 a little downmarket and chavvy for you now eh ? 

Frank


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Francis007 said:


> Oh I see Mike......you only come down to London in the V10 .......!
> 
> The V6 a little downmarket and chavvy for you now eh ?
> 
> Frank


Was in Manchester, not London.. although my destination was London. Last time I drove as far as the M25 in the V10 I did get 42.5 mpg on the way there... which makes it considerably cheaper than the rail fare.... 

V10 gets lot of use now. Keeps the miles down on the younger V6... and is... well..... more fun. Especially at traffic lights... or on the long long hill up the M66 out of Bury... that surprises a few! 

Make sure you post every Phaeton here that you see over the next month Frank... don't miss any out!

Regards
M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Dang, I was hoping to sneak down to McDonalds without being spotted... 

CB


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Lovely black specimen. Very clean. In Great George Street going towards Parliament Square at about 1620 tonight.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that Parliament Sq, Ramsbottom??


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I think you're getting confused with Square Street Ramsbottom. And, no, I've never seen one there.. but I have once on Railway Street. The closest sighting to home so far.

I think it is probably true that Great George Street is slightly more grand than Rammy, and the black one I saw looked completely at home!

Regards

M


----------



## VWVictoria (Oct 1, 2007)

*Black W12 near Victoria*

I saw a very nice black W12 at the 6 mile pub just noth of Victotia B.C.
I was wondering it it anyone from here?

Jeff


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black OY05 (I think....same start to plate as me!) on A574 Birchwood Way heading east towards the M62 at 1010 today.


----------



## ttowles (Jan 18, 2012)

*Denver, CO...*

around 40th and Colorado Blvd. Friday, Apr 13, 2012. Silver Phaeton - you were looking East, I was driving South on Colo Blvd....what up....haven't seen another Phaeton since I got mine in Jan....


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Medium/Dark blue Phaeton outside Buckingham Palace today at about 1215. I was in a black cab... so a bit harder to spot. 

When I say outside.. I mean going past on the road having come down Constitution Hill.... not in the grounds! 

Regards 

M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Sliver Phaeton, 3 cars ahead of me on Moss Bank Way, Bolton tonight at 2050, going east. You turned up Chorley Old Road towards Horwich. Anybody here?

Regards

M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Light brown current (not good on colours!) style facelifted model, private plate starting C6 outside the Shaftesbury Theatre going down towards Seven Dials this morning about about 0950.

Regards

M


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Black 08 plate spotted whilst having a pint at the Marquess of Angelsey pub at the corner of Drury Lane next to the Theatre Royal....... and No !......I decided not to see " Shrek the Musical " 

.....went and saw " Warhorse" at the New London Theatre instead . 

Frank


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Francis007 said:


> .....went and saw " Warhorse" at the New London Theatre instead .
> 
> Frank


Any good?

Stu


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Any good?
> 
> Stu


Hi Stu

Absolutely wonderful ! Highly recommended and the New London Theatre is a modern " bowl " stage with great view from every seat........and air conditioning ! Yeahhhhh ! 

We had a young American stay with us for 10 days who is a son of good friends from Maine. He also wanted to see Mama Mia, Phantom of the Opera and Les Mis whilst with us ! 

Enjoyed MM most.....but that's because a good mate of ours is playing Donna at the moment and doing 7 shows a week .......and as she said when we met her after the show.......her feet are bloody killing her after 12 months singing " Dancing Queen " etc 

Frank


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Francis007 said:


> Hi Stu
> 
> Absolutely wonderful ! Highly recommended and the New London Theatre is a modern " bowl " stage with great view from every seat........and air conditioning ! Yeahhhhh !
> 
> ...


Thanks Frank,

we'll give the theatre a go when next we are down in London (usually August... shoe shopping)!!

Stu


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

My sister just saw a black Phaeton in Allandale, New Jersey on West Orchard St. at 5:24 PM today. Anyone here? 

cai


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Blue 08, 07.30 ish M1 Southbound Northampton yesterday (20th June)


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Silver V6 TDI, 06 plate, in the car park of the Lowry Hotel in Salford today. You followed me out of the car park at about 1600 and for a few minutes we formed an impressive convoy on Chapel Street! 

Regards 
M


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Black Phaeton*

Drew up along side me at the wheel barrow roundabout , east Peckham , Yesterday about 10:30 am


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Bet you're not here! Black private plate coming out of Great George St into Parliament Square in Westminster this morning about 0940. Looked like a diplomat to me. Not many diplomats on this forum...

Regards

M


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

It could be a John Lewis Phaeton - there are usually a couple sitting outside their offices at the bottom of Victoria Street.

H


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Prince Ludwig said:


> It could be a John Lewis Phaeton - there are usually a couple sitting outside their offices at the bottom of Victoria Street.
> 
> H


Never seen any for sale in the northern branches of John Lewis....


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> n968412L:
> Never seen any for sale in the northern branches of John Lewis....


I wonder if they give a free 5 year warranty?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black 09 plate going north on Horseferry Road, Westminster, this morning at about 1040.

M


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Seen this morning a black P about 08.00 driving past the VW dealership in Chelmsford, and then later in the day around half one a black 06 drving between sheering and Harlow towards Harlow as i was going i the opposite direction. 

Stefan


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Belfair, Washington State*

Black V8 on Hwy 3, next to a Shell station, 2 minutes ago. Belfair Washington. I think the rims were Inspiration? Looked recently cleaned, very shiny.


----------



## gymiller (Nov 30, 2010)

Splash Zone in Wildwood NJ this past week. Silver 04 V8.


----------



## MN Flats (Nov 24, 2011)

*Heleaku*

11th and LaSalle, Minneapolis


----------



## cowboy_ (May 16, 2011)

*Saint Armand, Sarasota FL*

Sunday 8/12 parked black Phaeton, nice plate by the way.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Closest to home yet (


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

Saw a Blue Phaeton parked outside of Sechuan Garden in Woburn, MA


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Edinburgh, 1215 today. Black LHD on German plates travelling east on West Granton Road.

I saw you from my Suzuki Waggoner..... 

M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> I saw you from my Suzuki Waggoner.....


Have you got two of them? 

Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Paximus said:


> Have you got two of them?
> 
> Chris


No. One's almost too much. And it's a loan from my in-laws. It is the antithesis of a Phaeton. In almost every way you can think of.

Still - shouldn't look a gift horse in the mouth. 

Cheers

M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I had two Daihatsu HiJets once, one diesel and one 800cc petrol (not trade, just for amusement).

The diesel one didn't have a happy life, a repair yard broke off its steering wheel trying to rotate it when locked, then accidentally dropped a crane on it and squashed it, but the petrol one soldiered on for many years.

Actually they were great fun. Felt like driving a 60-seater bus, but took up the road space of a baby buggy. The side entry door allowed a huge amount of stuff to be loaded.

Chris


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

Black Phaeton in Winchester, MA. Thought I was the only one around here with one. All of a sudden they are everywhere


----------



## sachverhalte (Sep 16, 2007)

*Blue Phaeton - Woburn, MA*

My Blue V8 has been making the monthly trip to Sichuan Garden for the last 3.5 years. That's just how long it has taken me to be "spotted" here.  

Thanks...Bob


----------



## pope66682 (Jun 12, 2007)

sachverhalte said:


> My Blue V8 has been making the monthly trip to Sichuan Garden for the last 3.5 years. That's just how long it has taken me to be "spotted" here.
> 
> Thanks...Bob


 Nice! :beer: I was just about to go in and ask who's car it was but then thought that may be a bit weird. Wasn't expecting to see another one in the area.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Chamberlain, South Dakota*

Blue or black... Err, who am I kidding.
The only friggin Phaeton in Chamberlain, South Dakota. There's no way more than one is in that town. Just saw you tonight after we got done diving the bridges in town.


----------



## jenvee828 (Jun 25, 2011)

Aug. 10: Portland, KY on the highway. Black Phaeton, dark windows, heading the opposite direction. It was you, William Shatner, wasn't it?


----------



## Pinkfloydd (Mar 6, 2010)

*Tallahassee FL Hwy 90. 9/16/2012*

Who had the grey Phaeton I passed mid afternoon on the above date? You local? nice ride! thought I was the only one in town. 

Chris


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Taxi*

Mike are you doing a bit of moon lighting. 
M6 round the Sandbach area of the M6 on 17th 
Silver 07 Taxi 









Rgds Tony


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

plastech said:


> Mike are you doing a bit of moon lighting.
> M6 round the Sandbach area of the M6 on 17th
> Silver 07 Taxi
> 
> ...


 I guess even the taxi's are posh in Cheshire :laugh::laugh: 

Stu


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL. I used to live not far from there! 

Let's hope the Cheshire Constabulary don't see that picture which was presumably taken on a phone at 80mph!!!


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*80mph*

If you live round there you know you can't do 80mph and as long as your not driving its fine 
I think


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

plastech said:


> Mike are you doing a bit of moon lighting.


 Not me... too far south! I need the train to get down there.


----------



## Rayston (Mar 31, 2012)

*Phaeton a la France*

Just back from 2800 mile trip around France from up here in NW UK. Amazed to see four Phaetons "en voyage" and just wonder if there's anyone here? 

1st was southbound on A26 peage on 2nd September. Mazeppa or Black. I was turning into services and didn't quite have time to catch you. 

2nd was Liechenstein plate V10 in car park of hotel Le Lac, Talloires, Lake Annecy on 8th September. 

3rd was French plate turning onto D956 at Cellettes in Loire on 19th September. I was headed toward Blois on 956. 

and finally, 
4th was another V10 5.0 at Toddington services northbound on 22nd after I got back to join the UK traffic jam  

Great trip in the 2006 V6 which averaged 37mpg despite the Alps, the Massif Central and the queues on the M1 northbound! 

Hope to hear from someone and that I've got this post and set up right. I've just been lurking around here for a few years!!! 

Ray


----------



## jenvee828 (Jun 25, 2011)

Torrence and US Rt 30, just before Chicago Heights, back on Tues. Sept. 18. You had a silver V8 with the sunscreen up, and I was the gray V8 cutting off an A8 to try and say Hi before hopping on I-394 (to no avail, got stuck behind a tiny blue Nissan). Anyone here?


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

Silver V12 on private plate today in Cousin Lane/Cannon Street London EC4


----------



## SwissW12 (Feb 7, 2012)

In my regular parking Garage, there is usually the blue W12 on the left. Ist the VIP car from the Basel Hilton Hotel, Switzerland. My W12 is the Beige one on the right 










I love the GP0 Design


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Phateons are becoming common....*

Black or dark blue 10 plate, pre face lift (ie with the nice round rear lights) going south on B6215 Longsight Road, Holcombe Brook, Bury at 2100 today. Nearest sighting to home ever. I was right behind you until you turned off right on Vernon Road.

Mike


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

*Nice color*

Spotted a Antibes Blue metallic Phaeton in Darien CT, doubt anyone here... And hopefully you can prove me wrong

Michael


----------



## MichaelGa (Dec 1, 2009)

*Two of them*

Something must be in the air.... Three in a couple days

Black 2005 on route 2 leaving Concord MA and a couple hours later another black 2005 just off I 84 near Hartford, CT


----------



## dlouie (Oct 31, 2008)

Yesterday afternoon heading south on I5 in California; it looked like a Coucou Grey with aftermarket wheels. Anyone? I was in mine headed north. 

Damon


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

Twins in the Circle City by Kurt & Kurt:


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Black Phaeton on diplomatic plates in the car park of Costco at Lakeside, Thurrock at 12:30 today.

My Beryllium Grey one was parked opposite...


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

W8CMP said:


> Black Phaeton on diplomatic plates in the car park of Costco at Lakeside, Thurrock at 12:30 today.
> 
> My Beryllium Grey one was parked opposite...


Looks like its up for sale on ebay
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p3984.m570.l1313&_nkw=261114094038.&_sacat=0&_from=R40


Tony


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Different car but very nice...

The one I saw had plates in the format xxx D xxx


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*The BBC director general*

The BBC director general George Entwistle was driven to the Commons in a black Phaeton
Harry bet it was the 06 plate you keep seeing round the BBC .

Rgds Tony


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

plastech said:


> The BBC director general George Entwistle was driven to the Commons in a black Phaeton
> Harry bet it was the 06 plate you keep seeing round the BBC .
> 
> Rgds Tony


Hi Tony

The BBC chauffeur lives local to me, the 06 car was replaced earlier this year with a black gp3 swb


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black Phaeton with private plate starting V10 passed me at about 0830 Sunday 28/11 going south and just entering the 40 mph road works on the M5 just south of Birmingham. We ran a few hundred yards apart until the end of the 40 mph and you disappeared over the horizon. I had the speed limitef fitted in the passenger seat at the time....

Regards

M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> I had the speed limiter fitted in the passenger seat at the time....


 he he!


Not related to the above, _at last_ I saw another P, my first in 10 months! Black 55 reg a few miles south of Salisbury, Wiltshire UK going north as I was going south on Sun evening 28th.

Chris


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Paximus said:


> he he!
> 
> 
> Not related to the above, _at last_ I saw another P, my first in 10 months! Black 55 reg a few miles south of Salisbury, Wiltshire UK going north as I was going south on Sun evening 28th.
> ...


Not wanting to brag..........

Stopped counting Phaetons once I reached 30 on my jaunt to Croatia!! 

In Munich I counted at least one on every street, not to mention being in a "Phaeton jam" trying to check in at Sheraton Arabellapark.

Unfortunately I too had the "speed limiter" turned up to max during the transit through Germany :banghead:

Stu


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

EnglishPhaeton said:


> Not wanting to brag..........
> 
> Stopped counting Phaetons once I reached 30 on my jaunt to Croatia!!
> 
> ...


I did wonder after I'd posted whether it was actually you, Stu... the speed (after the roadworks) and the V10 plate did make me wonder.. but I've checked back and the picture of your black Phaeton has the same start to the number plate... but the last three letters were different.

And yes... you are bragging... although in Europe, they are more common. Less than 2000 on the road in GB, out of 28M (a UK, not GB figure) ... so each one is worth a mention in GB.


----------



## Fratrick (Jan 23, 2009)

*phaetons*

Who would've thought. Two of the known three W12 phaetons in Indy. Same cars, sames owner names!


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

I feel lonely here in southwestern Ohio. Not counting the dealer service department, I've only seen two, maybe three other Phaetons total in over a year of ownership. If there's anybody else here in the Cincinnati/Dayton or northern Kentucky areas, give me a shout!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine is the rear one; yours is the one at the front. We're both in Lookers Preston today arranging to have our bubbly doors mended.
Regards
M


----------



## hylko (Nov 17, 2009)

*Silver Phaeton Spotted Of M25 (J8) a217*

Spotted this silver one with plates SW05 EW*. 
Drove little while behind it and went for some diesel I think at a petrol pump. 

Had the Iconic "Gläsernen Manufaktur" plate frame fitted

Spotted at 16-11-12 around 13.00

Any one here? 

Hylko


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread*

Black V10 , A20 london bound at sidcup , Monday morning , 19th Nov , 6:30am , I was in my Amarok with the big trailer ( if you noticed lol ) as it was dark and gloomy


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Black 3.0*

Black 3.0 TDI , whitechaple , 2pm this afternoon.


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*black 3.0 , don't see any for 6 months & 3*

This evening , 5pm , M25 between 7 & 6 inside lane , black 3.0 , taking it easy


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

This morning as i was pulling into work, a silver 07 plate Phaeton parked in the Terminus Street car park, Harlow. 

Stefan


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Zürich Airport, this morning - anyone from our forum?

Michael


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

FG55 xxx Silver V6 in Sainsbury's, St Albans just off M25 J22 at 12:20 today.


----------



## Mantaray4600 (Oct 17, 2012)

A veritable glut of Phaetons in St. Albans. 

I was behind a black 3.0 Tdi heading into St.Albans from Hemel this morning with his boot open about 4". Mine too gets confused if you press the button a second time as it's opening, and I have to get out and risk my fingers in that 4" gap to press the close button so the boot can reset itself !

Unfortunately I was behind the above car in a loaned golf, as my Phaeton is the other side of St.Albans in the shop having doors resprayed !


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black with Helios, plate started LS07 seen just off the City Road in the City tonight at about 2030.


----------



## Defiants (Mar 27, 2009)

Mantaray4600 said:


> I have to get out and risk my fingers in that 4" gap to press the close button so the boot can reset itself !


Perhaps not- the microswitch behind the badge will also close the lid if pressed while open. Otherwise, I think I'd get a popsicle first, and use its stick....

--Guy.


----------



## converse420 (Nov 28, 2012)

Spotted on 14th December 09:30 outside the food hall in Central Milton Keynes -Black, KP62 *** Sensibly parked in an end space away from all the other riff-raff!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Defiants said:


> Perhaps not- the microswitch behind the badge will also close the lid if pressed while open.


But only if all four doors unlocked I think.... or is that only for opening?

M


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

On Saturday 22, 2012 afternoon at Tyson's Galleria, Tyson's II, near Nieman Marcus; anyone here? Black Phaeton with shark fin. Very nicely kept.

Left a note referencing this forum, but could not post until today.

cai


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

27th Dec, at London M25 services in Kent, Dartford Tunnel direction. I parked adjacent to a nice 55 reg black debadged P. Happy Christmas!

Chris


----------



## Jagvar (Jan 6, 2009)

cai said:


> On Saturday 22, 2012 afternoon at Tyson's Galleria, Tyson's II, near Nieman Marcus; anyone here? Black Phaeton with shark fin. Very nicely kept.
> 
> Left a note referencing this forum, but could not post until today.
> 
> cai


Funny, I was at the Galleria two days before that in my black Phaeton. But I wasn't there on the 22nd. Must have been another one.


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*V10 on a 56*

M25 Lakeside Today about 4pm heading north , nice black V10 with Sunny Beige interior , I was on the inside heading for Cosco .


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

Could have swore I saw a dark green phaeton pass me a few nights ago in Bridgeville (Pittsburgh) Pennsylvania. Anyone out there? I was in the righthand lane near Lowes in my phaeton and was passed on the left.


----------



## wetsiderkg (Dec 28, 2012)

Could have swore I saw a dark green phaeton pass me a few nights ago in Bridgeville (Pittsburgh) Pennsylvania. Anyone out there? I was in the righthand lane near Lowes in my phaeton and was passed on the left.


----------



## cswhite2 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Ohio Phaetons*

How about Columbus?

A coworker has had an '04 V8 for a few years, and I just came home with a 2004 Klav black W12. Occasionally, there will be _two_ Phaetons in the parking lot!


----------



## spyder-byte (Dec 24, 2012)

cswhite2 said:


> How about Columbus?
> 
> A coworker has had an '04 V8 for a few years, and I just came home with a 2004 Klav black W12. Occasionally, there will be _two_ Phaetons in the parking lot!


You may see me out and about sometime - I'm in Granville as well and recently bought an '04 black v8. Love the car, and I've been driving it more often than I first thought I would. What an amazing piece of machinery.

John


----------



## cswhite2 (Jul 4, 2007)

No kidding?

You got yourself a nice ride. We drove yours a couple weeks before you bought it. I held back because I KNEW I wanted a W12. I was lucky enough to find one in Maryland that was configured as yours with low miles. I'm happy!

That V8 snarl is nice though...

Maybe our own little GTG at Brews? 



spyder-byte said:


> You may see me out and about sometime - I'm in Granville as well and recently bought an '04 black v8. Love the car, and I've been driving it more often than I first thought I would. What an amazing piece of machinery.
> 
> John


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

I get up to Columbus once in a while (from Cincinnati) to see a Blue Jackets game, we should get together sometime.

Jason


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

cswhite2 said:


> How about Columbus?
> 
> A coworker has had an '04 V8 for a few years, and I just came home with a 2004 Klav black W12. Occasionally, there will be _two_ Phaetons in the parking lot!


I live in Gahanna and have a silver 2004 V8 and see another dark gray model pulling out of their driveway in Gahanna about once a month.


----------



## cswhite2 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Ohio Phaetons*

That would be four if we can get Jason up from Cinci. Sounds like the makings of an impromptu get together.  Anyone else?


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

cswhite2 said:


> That would be four if we can get Jason up from Cinci. Sounds like the makings of an impromptu get together.  Anyone else?


 I'm interested in the Columbus GTG.


----------



## GeigerVW (Aug 15, 2012)

jeffvh said:


> I'm interested in the Columbus GTG.


Count me in. I am halfway through a Bluestar install with Keith Bloom's assistance. Any other Ohioans have it already installed?


----------



## cswhite2 (Jul 4, 2007)

cswhite2 said:


> That would be four if we can get Jason up from Cinci. Sounds like the makings of an impromptu get together.  Anyone else?


 New thread started here: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5936654-Columbus-Ohio-Get-Together-2013


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*3.0 Black 57 Plate*

Was behind you tonight , 6pm , Commercial St , shoreditch London , by Nando's , but was in a Prius so remained silent LOL


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Followed another metallic grey Phaeton (V2 ***) on the M25 around Junction 7 to 9 just after 5pm this evening...then I overtook him...


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Black PHAETON on the 5 freeway south, at the 405 junction today at 2pm.

Bob


----------



## ceeandchance (Sep 12, 2009)

*Probably me*



Jim Morris said:


> I saw a black W12 Phaeton with Nevada plates driving northbound on the PCH just past the Santa Monica Pier. Only Phaeton I've seen in two weeks.
> Anyone here on the forum? I was the white Mustang convertible tailing you for about three miles
> 
> 
> ...


I have a 2004 Black W12 with NV plates, we spend a lot of time in So Cal, mainly Ventura County. We frequent PCH.


----------



## LifelessForm (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone from this forum in the Harrisburg, PA area this week? Sitting in my silver 04 at a red light and caught a glimpse of a blue/grey in the rearview.


----------



## Auditurnedphaeton (Oct 14, 2012)

On Friday, saw a silver phaeton in Minneapolis, MN heading east on 62. MN plates starting w/ 116 or 118. Any member here? This is the first one I have seen other than mine in the area. 

I was right behind you for 3 miles, but it may have been hard to see me due to the snow.


----------



## toaph (Nov 27, 2012)

I forgot to mention in my road trip postings, I saw but one other Phaeton in the whole 1300 miles. It was on Sunday 2/17 on I-95 northbound about 30min south of Orlando FL. I beeped and waved, but I didn't get the impression the other guy gave a hoot.


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

Very nice Black Gp0 LWb with factory rear entertainment and private plates spotted outside the chip shop in Pinner Middx
Anyone here?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

8secondquarters said:


> Very nice Black Gp0 LWb with factory rear entertainment and private plates spotted outside the chip shop in Pinner Middx
> Anyone here?


Must have been one of us Northern blokes down for a trip... I can't imagine any of the southern Phaeton owners I've met subjecting the inside of their Phaeton's to chip wrappers. Mine's ankle deep in discarded McDonalds boxes and cups....


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

toaph said:


> I forgot to mention in my road trip postings, I saw but one other Phaeton in the whole 1300 miles. It was on Sunday 2/17 on I-95 northbound about 30min south of Orlando FL. I beeped and waved, but I didn't get the impression the other guy gave a hoot.


Hmmm... I-95 does not go through Orlando. I-4, and 408 do, but they are both technically East-West highways. Sure you were on I-95? Or south of Orlando?


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Silver Phaeton 3.0 taxi on 07 plate*

1st Phaeton taxi I have seen , on the M25 by Jnct 6 , 7am this morning


----------



## toaph (Nov 27, 2012)

I mean I was south of Orlando in terms of latitude. I know the city is inland. It would have been more accurate to say I was south of the Orlando turnoff.


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Black Phaeton FD04 *** seen at M25 J6 roundabout at about 5:10pm today. 

Drew up alongside in mine and left him behind when lights changed. Saw again later at Dartford tunnel as he caught me up in traffic...


----------



## paeton gaz (Feb 23, 2013)

*was that you*

was that you at cramlington caravans northumberland today sat 16th march about 12 noon with black phaeton de badged mine was the outher one


----------



## Eis (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw a black Phaeton going speedily on Crowchild in the south direction in Calgary yesterday. It reminded me why I should get a Phaeton.


----------



## Nick900 (Nov 13, 2007)

I saw 2 in the last few days Tuesday a silver V6 [I think drove past my house in Broadstairs by the North Forleand Lighthouse. I was working on my drive so to embarrassed to wave. 

The second was today having picked the Phaeton up from the dealer in Canterbury driving towards the Minster roundabout I saw a 58 plate black one round the roundabout coming out of Thanet. I have to say VW really got their styling right with the Phaeton it is a handsome beast especially from the front. And we both waved at other. Almost made me think I was on the bike instead of in the car. What a nice chap. 

Nick


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Was followed by a black (I think) Phaeton yesterday heading North over Blackfriars Bridge in London at about 6:40pm.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Silver Phaeton yn 56 v** m65 J5 shadsworth/guide turn off tonight at ~5pm 

Anyone on here?

Whilst I'm at it, is there any window stickers or anything we can use to identify to each other?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> Silver Phaeton yn 56 v** m65 J5 shadsworth/guide turn off tonight at ~5pm
> 
> Anyone on here?


Not me - but I went through there at about 0645 this morning.... Silver OY05 X..


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

In the morning I tend to do the a56/m66/m61 route to work but traffic is better coming home if I come up the M6/65

Mines ry55 this week but will have my cherished plate on by weekend, K44 1AN E


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yesterday about 3pm (Sunday) saw a black Phaeton on a 61 plate in the car park of John Lewis in Cheadle, Stockport. I was going to park in the next bay, but due to the width of the cars it would have been a bit tight! Gone when I came out having spent too much money.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice clean shiny silver, DE10 xxx travelling south on the A56 at Walmersley at about 1100 today.... I was so surprised at seeing one it even crossed my mind one of mine had been stolen - until (a) I saw the plate and (b) realized how clean and shiny it was! Think it's the first P I've seen in the wild this year.

I was in my Golf so didn't wave.....

M


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

*W-12 in Wayzata Minnesota*

I was behind you on Hwy12 in Wayzata this morning, thought I had the only 2 W-12's in the area!
Mike


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

HD 06 *** silver 3.0 tdi blackpool tesco car park about 2pm today. 

Couldn't work out what wheels it had on as I don't recall seeing them in the wheels thread... 

Unfortunately couldn't get a picture.


----------



## spyder-byte (Dec 24, 2012)

Today - Black one in Wheeling, WV by the Sheetz on National Rd (was coming off of 88) at 1pm. We were in Tim Horton's and my brother spotted it coming and said "Hey, check it out. How many times do you see one when you're out." 

Of course my answer was "hardly ever."


----------



## MN Flats (Nov 24, 2011)

dovetaildoc said:


> I was behind you on Hwy12 in Wayzata this morning, thought I had the only 2 W-12's in the area!
> Mike


:wave:
I think there is also guy in Minnetonka who was trying to sell one last fall, so there are at least 4 W12's within a 5-mile radius. My wife wants to make it 5 of them....


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Easter! I just got a new tranny for mine in my Easter Basket! Thank You, VW Extended Warranty!I'm hoping this one lasts another 100,000 mi.
Get your wife a 12, it'll make your life a whole lot easier... Mine did when she liked mine better then the 8 cylinder she originally had
I'll make reservations at Gianni's for four parking stalls, and we'll take a picture!

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Black Phaeton seen approaching Dartford Tunnel on the M25 on Friday 5th April about 5pm...looked very clean & shiny and with personal plates.


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Silver 06 registered Phaeton 3.0 V6 TDI on the A12 heading towards London from Gallows Corner to Romford at about 7:15pm this evening


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Black 3.0*

Black 3.0 on a 55 , M20 London bound 11:30 ish today


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Metallic Grey Phaeton seen parked in London Road, Farningham, Kent at about 2pm today


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

*The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread*

Phaetonception.

Taking a picture of a Phaeton from a Phaeton.

5 St SW southbound in Calgary, Alberta.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Orlando Aristocrat East*

One pulled in behind me at Aristocrat East just now, black on tan W12, special forces license plate. Was in a conversation with your wife, so I dared not interrupt


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

The wife today saw a black Phaeton coming out of Old Stone Fort State Park in Manchester TN USA. She was in her white Phaeton.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black GY04 xxx (I think) northbound turning off the M66 at Bury today at about 1240. 

Anyone here? 

M


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

3.30pm today on M60 at Stockport. Silver 3.0tdi with foreign registration plate beginning with 'LI'. Wasn't a full size reg plate. Right hand drive.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Silky6053 said:


> 3.30pm today on M60 at Stockport. Silver 3.0tdi with foreign registration plate beginning with 'LI'. Wasn't a full size reg plate. Right hand drive.


 They're becoming frightfully common in the north west, don't you think?


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

God forbid they breed!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I will assume this banter is referring (legally) to the vehicles. :facepalm: 

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

n968412L said:


> They're becoming frightfully common in the north west, don't you think?


 There might be something to that! I've only ever seen three Phaetons in the UK, one owned by my friend who lives in Bowden, and the other two were both on the M56 near the airport. Given that they were all in the swankiest area of Cheshire, frightfully might be quite a good word!


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Clearly the north west of England is blessed with people of good taste..


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

They're also clearly better at football than the rest of the country, too.


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Southbound I-71 in Cincinnati this morning, near the Red Bank exit, you were in a 2004 (old style grill) black V8. We both saw each other and did the what's-up-nice-car wave. 

Jason


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

black shiny gp3 today circa 2:30 coming down the hill from queens park hospital towards Blackburn, didn't grab the reg as I had only just pulled out the side street. 

another north west phaeton?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> black shiny gp3 today circa 2:30 coming down the hill from queens park hospital towards Blackburn, didn't grab the reg as I had only just pulled out the side street.
> 
> another north west phaeton?


 new to me. Must be a southern interloper...


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

nah, he waved back when I hurriedly put my paw up to him. ;-)


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

*The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread*

Here's my Phaeton at the car show in Calgary!


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Haslingden tesco today, mines the one in the right obviously
did wonder of it was appropriate to ask customer services to put a call out for the owner of the phaeton but decided that would be a little forward...

grrrr drop box, won't let me share from there. will upload the file to my domain later


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)

*The Official "Was that you?" Phaeton Spotted Thread*

Here's mine at a car show last Saturday.


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Black Phaeton KE07*** seen outside Co-Op in Horsell, Surrey today at about 1:20pm...
I was parked opposite while in the Chinese restaurant with the family.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

spotted you!!! n968412L


----------



## Alex Huff (Mar 7, 2012)

*Phaetons sixty miles from the nearest traffic light*



tynee said:


> Blue or black... Err, who am I kidding.
> The only friggin Phaeton in Chamberlain, South Dakota. There's no way more than one is in that town. Just saw you tonight after we got done diving the bridges in town.


Proving its a small planet, there are actually two W-12's in town (with a population of 2400). My occasional driver has a vanity plate "Usedcar" with hail dents to prove it. The second one has a conventional South Dakota plate. Both are second hand via eBay. When I bought the first one, I stopped by the Sioux Falls, SD dealership to let them know there was another Phaeton in their service territory. They service one 2004 V-8 and asked if I would let them put my car up on a hoist so they could take a better look at the first W-12 they had seen. Apparently their market territory is too small (state population is about 850,000) so they never sold the cars when new. As others have commented, the cars are a nice ride and understated.


----------



## pdejong0 (May 16, 2011)

*double take in Deep South Texas*

Saturday, May 18th... I was heading East in a Black W12 on Texas State Highway 100, heading for South Padre Island. Spotted a West bound Phaeton, blue or black color, near the main traffic light in Los Fresnos. Until then, I had never seen another Phaeton in this neck of the woods!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

A taxi I spotted in Bern, Switzerland earlier this week.

I know the Swiss are well off, but still, it's a bit scary to think that the fleet is aging this much. Judging from the grille, I think this one is MY 2005.


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

PanEuropean said:


> A taxi I spotted in Bern, Switzerland earlier this week.
> Judging from the grille, I think this one is MY 2005.


By the look of the wheels and the front, this one looks like mine, which is MY04.

Tim


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Silver Phaeton spotted this morning exiting M25 clockwise at Junction 3 (M20) at about 7:10am


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Orlando Airport*

White phaeton at the Orlando Florida airport. I was in a shuttle bus, too far to see if it was an 8 or 12.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Alex Huff said:


> Proving its a small planet, there are actually two W-12's in town (with a population of 2400). My occasional driver has a vanity plate "Usedcar" with hail dents to prove it. The second one has a conventional South Dakota plate. Both are second hand via eBay. When I bought the first one, I stopped by the Sioux Falls, SD dealership to let them know there was another Phaeton in their service territory. They service one 2004 V-8 and asked if I would let them put my car up on a hoist so they could take a better look at the first W-12 they had seen. Apparently their market territory is too small (state population is about 850,000) so they never sold the cars when new. As others have commented, the cars are a nice ride and understated.


Excellent! When I go on trips now, the other guys in the truck also point out Phaetons to me. I've got a team of 4 on constant watch. Won't be back in Chamberlain for 5 years or so, unfortunately. Good luck 'till then!


----------



## converse420 (Nov 28, 2012)

Silver 13 plate at junction 8 M1 (Hemel Hempstead) approx 6am this morning. Very nice, and the first time I've seen one newer than my own since I bought it last November!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> spotted you!!! n968412L


Oh aye?? Where?


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

Black Phaeton spotted on I-24 westbound about 10am near Manchester TN USA. I was going eastbound in my black phaeton when I saw you. 

Cantrell


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

that morning I posted the message you were pulling off the m66 at j19 Middleton. ( what used to be the end of the m66). I even came across to the inside lane and overtook you slowly to try and catch your eye. was about 6:45am.. 

I noted your reg then checked out your posts to be sure it was you.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> that morning I posted the message you were pulling off the m66 at j19 Middleton. ( what used to be the end of the m66). I even came across to the inside lane and overtook you slowly to try and catch your eye. was about 6:45am..
> 
> I noted your reg then checked out your posts to be sure it was you.


Just shows..... asleep at the wheel again! Next time you'll need to do a more agressive maneouvre. Tricky in a Phaeton I know....

I was on my way to my office in central Mcr. I normally take the V6 into town as it's a bit more frugal in the traffic... I assume that's what I was in. OY08.....

REgards

M


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep, that reg..

I was on my usual commute to knutsford from Accy. I pick my car share up around 6:15 and head through Stockport. on the way home its easier to go straight up the m6 to get home.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black DS57 xxx and I travelled side by side for about 15 miles along M62, M60 and M66 tonight at about 1830. I left at M66 junction 1. I was behind you for most of that time. It was really great to see what a P looks like on the road. It has a very commanding presence from the rear.... whereas from the front I had to look twice to check it wasn't a Passat...

Any one here? 

Regards

M


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Still not spotted*

I was on the M66 today and the 56 to ,half a day of to go to the dvla.
Can't have my mate Frank missing me on the M6 eace:


----------



## Eis (Oct 2, 2012)

Saw W12Canada's car parked on a street in Hawkwood last Friday. I was on my way home, and a Phaeton on the street was a good sight.


----------



## Sioo7 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nick900 said:


> I saw 2 in the last few days Tuesday a silver V6 [I think drove past my house in Broadstairs by the North Forleand Lighthouse. I was working on my drive so to embarrassed to wave.
> 
> The second was today having picked the Phaeton up from the dealer in Canterbury driving towards the Minster roundabout I saw a 58 plate black one round the roundabout coming out of Thanet. I have to say VW really got their styling right with the Phaeton it is a handsome beast especially from the front. And we both waved at other. Almost made me think I was on the bike instead of in the car. What a nice chap.
> 
> Nick


That may have been me


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Shock! Horror! Saw two Phaetons today within an hour. At 12.15pm a 2013 dark grey one in Stockport (not far from Stockport VW. In fact it was the one they loaned me for a couple of days the week before last when mine was in for a warrantee horn repair). At 1pm a 2007 black V6 TDI in Didsbury village, S. Manchester. I saw it pulling out of side street just in front of me. I thought, wow, that's nice and then realised it was a Phaeton! I nodded to the guy driving, but I don't think he saw me. 

The NW seems the place to be. :laugh: 

Glynn


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, Shock Horror 2, I found a V10 that wasn't mine parked in a parking bay adjacent to my former seafront apartment's parking space! I haven't seen another P in these parts for 3 years... 

I left a note, but the gentleman was obviously too refined to phone a stranger on the basis of a piece of paper under the wiper. I can't blame him. He had a Warrington tax disk, perhaps he thought he would get a standoffish Southern reception rather than a nice coffee or something stronger.  

That rather blank wall was built around the year 1778 for King George III's stables. The apartments just out of view were converted from his summer residence. He signed away the American Colonies in that building. I guess he didn't enjoy that year's summer holiday, he should have gone to Florida! Except it was Spanish then, I think. :facepalm: 

Chris 


As you can see, I am hoping tomorrow's overdue rain will wash my car, otherwise I will have to do it.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Black P going Anti Clockwise M60 J 22 near ashton 6:40 ish this morning ( I was going clockwise and just saw it at last min so no reg plate sorry! )


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a Black Phaeton and frequently travel to Ashton on the M60 but regrettably twas' not me at that time in a morning - I did not know that time existed


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

*Have just been up North*

Near Luton saw a black V6 R1PLK on the 12th, with a tired looking chap in a dark suit driving. Overtook then followed him for some time. Wonderful rear view with the 'twin rocket exhausts' glowing red. The new ones don't look so nice in my opinion. This would have been something like a MY 08 or since I suppose, as it had the chrome accents by the front fogs. 
In Oban one night, in fact sunday 9th june, after coming off the ferry from the islands, while going to Tesco to wash off the dust I saw a silver Phaeton, probably MY2004 D507....in a nearby car park. 
Plenty of treats out on the road these days. Who would think there were only about 26,000 made? 
Have been driving over 3000 miles on this little outing since leaving Geneva for Cambridge and Oban. 
In disgraceful comfort. What a bloody marvellous car.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

saw another black one today, around 1:30, a56 heading south near rising bridge roundabout. think it might be the same one I saw a few days ago


----------



## StrangeRover (Apr 16, 2011)

*Too refined? Us Northerners?*

Hope you heard my voicemail, Chris. 
The LWB-V10 has done the Warrington-Weymouth Shuttle Run once or twice a month for the past two years to your old neighbours in F5-GL. My wife's usually at the helm, so we assumed the note on the windscreen was intended for her. Say no more - Say no more - Nudge-nudge - Wink-wink. 
PS those parking spaces were painted when most folk drove Hillman Imps!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

StrangeRover said:


> Hope you heard my voicemail, Chris.
> My wife's usually at the helm, so we assumed the note on the windscreen was intended for her.


 Good to see that we are recognizing each other - which is what this thread is for. I'm still mortified that I missed Ian (entwisi) even when he cut me up on the M66 the other day!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Mike, 

I'm glad that not all sightings are in Ohio! Although it's almost quicker to get to Ohio from here than to get Up North!  

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Hope you heard my voicemail, Chris.
> The LWB-V10 has done the Warrington-Weymouth Shuttle Run once or twice a month for the past two years to your old neighbours in F5-GL. My wife's usually at the helm, so we assumed the note on the windscreen was intended for her. Say no more - Say no more - Nudge-nudge - Wink-wink.
> PS those parking spaces were painted when most folk drove Hillman Imps!


 Delighted to get your voicemail, Neil - I'll give you a quick call! 

I learned to drive on my mother's Hillman Imp. I won't post a photo of that model of car, because our US cousins would find its size a little weird! I remember coming back from Virginia where I was driving full size rental Chryslers (before the downsizing) and being picked up at the airport in an Imp. It was a scary ride.  

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Overtook then followed him for some time. Wonderful rear view with the 'twin rocket exhausts' glowing red.


 Is that literal? Do they really glow red? I have never followed a Phaeton. 

Chris


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

Dear Chris, you are too sweet! Have you really never followed a Phaeton or seen your own from the rear at night when you plip the key fob to unlock her? Am I such a wild romantic? Those double cherry red circles when the lights or brake lights are on are just too much - similar, in a natural way after all, to the idea of the Bentley Continental 'double ovals' on top of each other each side. Really like rocket exhausts in my fetid imagination!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Ha ha! Kingsley, I see what you mean and perfectly agree. I too prefer the round Ferrari or Corvette circle lights over the newer strange Korean-look graphic symbols, which to my eye look modern but a little self-conscious. 

I though you were referring to the high-speed night view of the exhausts of the big VAG V10 engines...  

Chris


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

If I had that car and it sounded that sweet inside the car, one of two things would happen I'd lose my license or my life as it would be quite difficult not to go thru the gears in a civil mannor! 
When I drive the Wife's V8 I tend to be a bit more aggressive as the V8 let's you know when you put the pedal to the metal vs my W12 which is much quieter. 

Cantrell


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

*Am I too far gone for help?*



> Ha ha! Kingsley, I see what you mean and perfectly agree. I too prefer the round Ferrari or Corvette circle lights over the newer strange Korean-look graphic symbols, which to my eye look modern but a little self-conscious.


 Well, Chris, I am either a very sick man or one of the luckiest on earth to drive Mrs P,as my lovely but occasionally jealous wife calls her! 
Curious thing with Phaetons is how they have been massively overlooked as boring and plain by the fashionista motoring press, hugely disrespected, compared stupidly to a Passat, and yet everyone who sees or rides in ours finds it beautiful as a design and in its seriously chic understatement and classic design. 
I just cannot stop ogling her when I arrive and when I park and leave her. Is there any hope for me?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Kingsley said:


> I just cannot stop ogling her when I arrive and when I park and leave her. Is there any hope for me?


 I have the same problem


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm exactly the same - I love my car and how it looks - unhealthily so sometimes I think !


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

Paximus said:


> Ha ha! Kingsley, I see what you mean and perfectly agree. I too prefer the round Ferrari or Corvette circle lights over the newer strange Korean-look graphic symbols, which to my eye look modern but a little self-conscious.
> 
> I though you were referring to the high-speed night view of the exhausts of the big VAG V10
> 
> ...


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

well, tonight we had a 2 P convoy on the M6 north from ~ j19 up past Wigan, Silver v6 diesel, H3 EA? if its anyone on here.

they do look awesome from the front and rear on the motorway dont they!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> well, tonight we had a 2 P convoy on the M6 north from ~ j19 up past Wigan, Silver v6 diesel, H3 EA? if its anyone on here.
> 
> they do look awesome from the front and rear on the motorway dont they!


Not me. Not sure about the front.. I always have to look twice to make sure it's not the previous generation Passat. But from the back - they are fantastically imposing. 

Below is my Passat problem to a tee!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Well Mike, I'm sure you are right. I saw another P in this town today, like buses they come along in twos then vanish for 3 years! 

However, I had to stare at it for several seconds to decide if it really was a P and not a different VW. 

I think I like that. I'm happy to blend in, from the outside in, it reduces the risk of key scratchers somewhat. Now from the inside out, that's a different matter!

I think the LWB stands out a little more.

Chris


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

from the front I look a combination of the bonnet shut lines ( especially on light colours), the headlights( no cut out in bumper), then its the rear quarter behind the rear door and final check the rear lights and "bum"


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> from the front I look a combination of the bonnet shut lines ( especially on light colours), the headlights( no cut out in bumper), then its the rear quarter behind the rear door and final check the rear lights and "bum"


Yes - I've learned to look for bonnet lines and headlight cutouts. From side and rear it's just totally obvious. 

M


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

Hey, guys, we had a B5 passat for 12 great years. It was in the same design period as the Phaeton until the recent facelift. Even my Mum aged 88 says our Phaeton looks nothing like a Passat. What other VW car apart from the Passat CC has a radiator grille completely chrome surrounded and filled like a Phaeton? Yesterday in March, a small market town in Cambridgeshire, two ladies on the pavement stopped and gestured 'lovely car' as I was waiting at traffic lights. That doesn't happen with Mercedes, Bimmers and certainly not other VW 's, does it? It is the design cue similarities with the B5 Passat that i love - the very sexy curves (looking along her flanks as I refuel for instance) - but there is nothing major in common between the two cars. i can always spot a Phaeton immediately. Did anyone see the Tv show on the work house last night, with a famous author riding in her grey recent model Phaeton? I mean, i really love these cars. They stand out for their exceptional design.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black Phaeton going north east along the A767 at Holcombe Brook today - ie coming from Bolton towards Ramsbottom. I was coming down the B6214 from Holcombe and you passed me side on (so I didn't get the plate) at about 1700 tonight.

M


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Black late model Phaeton on personal plates on the M25 clockwise between J5 & J6 this morning at about 7:45 am.

Overtook him and then cruised in lane 1 ahead of him for a few miles in the roadworks section before I turned off at J6.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

where is everyone? I haven't spotted one in weeks now. you all hiding or something?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> where is everyone? I haven't spotted one in weeks now. you all hiding or something?


We're in the same neck of the woods... and sometimes I go months without seeing one... it's always a red letter day when I do see one.

On the other hand I know that some members of this forum have cut me up on the motorway, waved at me and all that and I've still not seen them..... 

Although I do see two every morning when I come out of the house.....


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

entwisi said:


> where is everyone? I haven't spotted one in weeks now. you all hiding or something?


We have just got back from a 2500 ml tour round Europe and only say 4 other Phaetons, I am a little surprised as they are almost a daily sight in London 
Our trip took us to Paris and the onto the French Alps via Geneva -Black Gp1 3.0 TDI spotted in Geneva then on into Italy to Milan and Lake Como and over the Stelvio Pass back into Switzerland - saw another Black 3.0 TDI in Davos gp2 this time. 
We then headed North into Germany and across to Luxembourg - passed a Black GP3 on the Autobahn, prob a 3.0 but not sure as we had an indicated 158 mph on the speedo at the time
Back to home through Belgium and France and number 4 spotted nr Dunkirk again in black looked an early car as it had plain leather 12 way seats.

An amazing holiday in an amazing car


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

yay, back on track. black p centre of knutsford tonight, 4:25pm heading towards macc... 


ph55 t??


----------



## sean_m (Oct 6, 2010)

I saw a damaged black 2005 V8 on a flatbed truck this morning on the eastbound Schyulkill Expressway while I was driving into Center City Philadelphia. The front bumper and driver's side mirror were trashed and the side of the car was scraped up. Poor car.

My passenger took a picture of it:


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Outside H.M.S. Temeraire Portsmouth*

Seen this evening ( Sunday 28th July ) a beautiful,black GP2 with black leather interior and Omanyt wheels. 

59 plate, with Birmingham VW number plates. Parked all by itself, without another car within 200 yards of it, outside H.M.S. Temeraire, the Royal Navy's School of fitness and physical training in Portsmouth.

I parked up behind for a few minutes and had a little look around.

Anyone ?

Frank


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

Spotted a duplicate of my P, parked downtown San Luis Obispo, CA. I left a message on the windshield, with my phone number, no less, and a reference to this awesome forum. 

They called, and had already just joined this forum! WOO HOO. Now there is approx 4 Phaetons in our county... 

He had test-drove some Rolls, and Bentleys, and chose the Phaeton.


----------



## Passat2001_5lover (Dec 11, 2001)

TO JOIN THE ABOVE DISCUSSION ABOUT THE SIMILARITIES WITH PASSATS: 

Here in NA, there is only LONG Phaetons. So, there is even less mistaking ours for Passats. Although, I once had someone ask me (looking only at the rear, from a distance), if I had a Jetta


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Kingsley said:


> Hey, guys, we had a B5 passat for 12 great years.


 It's the B6 Passat that I find hard to quickly distinguish from the front. I've trained myself to look for the bonnet shut line and the headlight cutouts... but it's not an instinctive recognition. Newest Passat is not a problem.


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

A couple of years ago I did a tour of California and stayed in San Louis Obispo. We went for a walk down the main street and I was amazed to see a car dealer specialising in restoring British cars. In his showroom was a Triumph TR6, an MGB, a Mini Cooper S, an E Type Jaguar and a Rolls Royce, amongst others. I went in and spoke to a sales lady. When she realised I was English she said she would get the boss. It turned out he was brought up a few miles from me in the UK and went to school with my closest friend before marrying a Californian girl and emigrating. The cars were amazing, but no Phaetons! Small world. 

Glynn


----------



## zoltan99 (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh, I know that place! I love driving by there and seeing vintage Bentleys parked halfway out their door with for sale signs on them and random vipers parked around that block, ferrari's, etc. 

I am the other phaeton that Passat2001_5lover refers to. I'd been interested in luxury cars for a while, and I test drove 2 Bentley Mulsanne's, a Rolls Royce Silver Spirit and a Rolls Royce Silver Shadow, all mid-early 80's ones, before deciding on a Phaeton. So far, very happy with my choice. Tim, who are the other 2 besides us? You mentioned 53Oval but who is the other one? and do you think it's just us 4 in the county?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

I see this one around from time to time... a Passat on steroids. It's mine.


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

I saw one on Southsea Common on Sunday at the VW show. Looked out of place surrounded by beetles, beach bugs and lots of old Campers. You can look for me on the Isle of Wight this weekend......... well kind of, I'll be in our 72 red and white bus. :laugh:


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Paldi said:


> I see this one around from time to time... a Passat on steroids. It's mine.


Always been my favourite description. That and "fat passat"

Regards

M


----------



## Lord bass (Aug 3, 2012)

Black 3.0 TDI on the Severn Bridge at around 1.10 today. Reg YD *** any one here?


----------



## jeffvh (Feb 13, 2008)

*Grand Rapids, 32nd ave, On Sat 9/7*

I was headed west, Silver 05, looked like another silver 05 going east nearKalamazoo Ave.
Visiting GR for my daughter's wedding.
Jeff


----------



## Sharbotcreek (Aug 25, 2013)

We are the very proud owners of a 2004 V8 with 130km on the clock. This car is perfect in everyway. I just bought it as a present for my wife's birthday. We are located near Kingston Ontario, Canada. I know it's the only one in Kingston, and I have only ever seen one other P travellin the 401 about 4 years ago. Would love to know if there is any other proud owners nearby. Cheers


----------



## W12Canada (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Silver Phaeton criving west along Rochester Row in Westminster last night around 1630. Could have been Prince Ludwig as he lives around here somewhere..... but didn't clock the number plate.

M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Can't remember the colour... probably silver... but plate starting DE10... travelling north up the A56 just by Junction 1 of the M66 today at about 1245. I was the Phaeton hogging the crown of the road going south, trying to get past a geriatric Sunday driver in an Insignia....


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Black 06 registered Phaeton seen at the QE2 bridge / M25 clockwise Dartford tolls this morning at 7:20am in thick fog...but with no lights on :facepalm:


----------



## Rayston (Mar 31, 2012)

*M20 Maidstone 31/08*

Greetings all,

Anyone here southbound at the Maidstone services junction on Saturday 31/08? You turned right as I pulled into the services. Didn't catch the plate.

We were off on one of our pilgrimages to France but only saw two Phaetons in all 2600 miles; the other was on a french plate leaving Annecy on Monday 02/09.

Ray


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

silver car, m6 j23 haydock north bound around 4:40 today. tried to get my passenger to get a piccy but he failed. m1mh? registration.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark blue, or grey, W?13 plate Phaeton travelling north on Gordon St towards Euston Station at aboujt 0845 this AM. Driver looked fed up with the traffic....


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

12.45 lunchtime today. Black Phaeton turning from Finney Lane onto A34 Wilmslow Road in Stockport, Greater Manchester. Gentleman driving.

Glynn


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*2 Black Pheaton's Spotted today*

Lucky old me ,Today I Spotted the 1st , Black Pheaton on the 228 at Cuxton heading for the M20 ( had something yellow on the drivers door ?) & the 2nd was on the A20 heading for Wrotham about 12:00 noon .


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Saw a black Phaeton today around midday, Colchester going down Langham Road and turned right into Boxted Road, i was 2 cars behind you and turned left.

Stefan


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black OY05 (same reg as one of mine) parked on Leicester Road in Salford at 1030 this morning.

I was driving towards Salford; you were parked facing Middleton.

M


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

are we allowed to post 3rd party spots? I clearly rave so much about my P on our internal work IRC system Car and bike channel that the guys have even started reporting spots to me! ;o)

anyway, I reckon it was Mike, silver P, A56 between Bury and Accy last week ( I was in Blackpool all week so def not me... ) also apparently someone had the cheek to park one on the visitors car park here where I work but no further details on that one...


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> anyway, I reckon it was Mike, silver P, A56 between Bury and Accy last week


Could have been.. if it was Wednesday AM going north. I would be very easy to spot, going very slowly in the V10, nursing it to Lookers in Blackburn.......with something to do with the power steering shreiking all the way..... . still awaiting diagnosis. They seem to think that my having two allows them to go slow on fixing it!

Update to be posted in the appropriate thread in due course.

M


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*two spotted today*

1st was M25 heading to dartford tunnel , Grey colour 3.0 & the 2nd was black with great wheels in Ruxley Manor garden centre about 4:30


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> are we allowed to post 3rd party spots?


If we are, one of the guys who works for me spotted a silver one at the NEC in Birmingham at a conference he was speaking at last Thursday. He's only ever seen my Phaeton(s) (although I don't think he realises I have two...) and just assumed that it was me at the same conference. He seemed a bit surprised that there's more than one Phaeton in GB when I explained that I was in Preston that day....


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Black, think it was an 06 car today at around 14:00. Heading towards Salisbury on the A36 from Southampton. Just passing the West Wellow roundabout.


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

09W12 said:


> 1st was M25 heading to dartford tunnel , Grey colour 3.0 & the 2nd was black with great wheels in Ruxley Manor garden centre about 4:30


Dartford Tunnel one could have been me...I travel through there every weekday morning and evening...


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Smart black Left-Hand-Drive P with 2004 UK plate at John Lewis, Poole yesterday. I was incognito in the Rav4.

Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark GP3 (I think) going west on the A57 in Salford at about 1600 tonight.


----------



## etzhar (Jan 10, 2013)

n968412L said:


> Black OY05 (same reg as one of mine) parked on Leicester Road in Salford at 1030 this morning.
> 
> I was driving towards Salford; you were parked facing Middleton.
> 
> M


Hi there are two black Phaetons resident in Salford. I have 04 W12 and my close friend has a 05 Diesel 5.0 (the one you saw)

So you are likely to see us around in Leicester Rd area a lot.

Did 1000 miles in round trip to London then Scotland over a few days. Smoothest journey ever had.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

etzhar said:


> Hi there are two black Phaetons resident in Salford. I have 04 W12 and my close friend has a 05 Diesel 5.0 (the one you saw)
> 
> So you are likely to see us around in Leicester Rd area a lot.
> 
> Did 1000 miles in round trip to London then Scotland over a few days. Smoothest journey ever had.


Small world. I used to work on Tully St..although my daily driver in those days was a Golf....

I'll certainly look out for you. We must almost have enough locally for a NW GTG..... there's me in Rammy and Ian Entwisi in Accrington.... and Tony's only in St Helens....

REgards

Mike


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

Pies and black puddings would be an essential part of any such meet


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

you forgot racing our whippets, flat caps and the nice line in clogs....


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

pscocoa said:


> Pies and black puddings would be an essential part of any such meet


I used to take black puddings and eccles cakes south in the past... just to make sure there'd be something fit to eat.

M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

This thread's making me homesick.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm sure we could sort out a postal service if required. Vac pack bury black puds.... Hollands steak and kidney puddings.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

These days it's eccles cakes and beer only, but I'll be over there at the end of next week! I managed to squeeze 18 bottles of Hawkshead NZPA and Marston's Old Empire into my bag on the last trip. This time I've managed to persuade my curmudgeonly brother to have a cask of Old Empire on tap in his pub while I'm there, but since his pub is east of the Pennines, he'll no doubt be charging me for every pint!


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Drove in formation with a Black GP3 today on the M25 heading from J28 to J23 at about 8:15 to 8:45am

Chris


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Today at 1pm a black Phaeton with DRLs on a 60 plate on Wilmslow Rd, Heald Green, Stockport. Obviously not at the meet - but neither was I unfortunately.
Glynn


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

Black P just passed me on Horseguards Parade in London


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

12.05 lunctime Yesterday - (28/11/13) - black Phaeton on a 62 plate at Handforth Dean retail park near Wilmslow, Cheshire.

I looked it and thought "Am I really driving a car as gorgeous as that?". And I was! Seems to be quite a few in the North West.

Glynn


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Silky6053 said:


> Seems to be quite a few in the North West.


Well.... they don't come out much! Not seen one for weeks...


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Last Saturday. In a pub car park in Hertfordshire, there were 13 of the buggers. It was as though someone had arranged a meeting of owners.

Tim


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

n968412L said:


> Well.... they don't come out much! Not seen one for weeks...


Mines out there every day!

9 months owned, 19K miles completed!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Stopped to watch a gentleman heroically wrestling his LWB 57 plate into a tight parking space in Pall Mall today. Having complimented him, I learned that he's had it from new and done 130k miles in it with no problem. Nice reflex silver and Heliols. It's his third Phaeton and I gathered he might run some sort of chauffering service... hope I didn't pick that up incorrectly.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

black private plate v6 tdi in the car visitors car park at work today, the Gent had just driven in so went to say hi and point him at this forum so hopefully another member shall be along shortly!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

First sighting of the year (in the wild....the four in captivity in Accrington on Saturday 04/01/14 don't count) - a black private plate going south on the A6/A59 Ringway in Preston at about 1715 tonight. I was just behind you on the inside line, till I filtered left into New Hall Lane.


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

2pm today. Black / dark grey 3.0 Tdi with a 56 plate on Didsbury Rd in Heaton Mersey, Stockport. Followed him for a while until he pulled into a lay-by. The car had a real presence from the rear view.

Glynn


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Silky6053 said:


> The car had a real presence from the rear view.


I'll second that Glynn. The first Phaeton I followed for any distance was Tony's... and that when I realized just how big and imposing he is from the back.


----------



## jenvee828 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Atlanta Phaetons*

I moved to the Roswell/Alpharetta area of Georgia over the summer and I've spotted a few of you around town: Aubergine and silver near Canton St., and black (or maybe dark blue, or both) around Holcomb Bridge Rd. I'm the Coucou gray V8.


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

Common as muck!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

JCJ said:


> Common as muck!


Not my fault... it was waxed at the weekend... it's all the salt on the roads!

Funny.... I was just thinking today I should mooch round the business park here and look for your shiny motor.....

Regards

M


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

Yours is the first Ive seen since we met on the 4th Jan. I did a double take as I came out of the office - wasnt expecting your car there.
If you look up to your left as you drive off the park you will see my car roughly in the middle.



Cheers
John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice 12 plate dark grey Phaeton in Lookers Blackburn today. I was in to buy a new temperature sender for my V10. They tried to sell me one without it's associated O ring....

Mike


----------



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice looking 2005 V10 on the a338 going northbound out of Bournemouth this evening, its my first local Phaeton spot (this year, and certainly since I got mine!)!

Wayne


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

n968412L said:


> Nice 12 plate dark grey Phaeton in Lookers Blackburn today. I was in to buy a new temperature sender for my V10. They tried to sell me one without it's associated O ring....
> 
> Mike


There has been a grey 12 plate there both times mines been in for servicing, must be owned by someone who works there I reckon.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> There has been a grey 12 plate there both times mines been in for servicing, must be owned by someone who works there I reckon.


I was there two days on the trot... once to get a temperature sender and the next day to get the O ring for it.... 

I only saw the nice grey car on the second day. And thinking about it, it's a private plate,.. but started V12....

Regards
Mike


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

1Pm today - dark grey P on a 56 plate on Manchester Rd, Cheadle, Stockport. Another northern sighting!

Glynn


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Another W12?*

Today my Wife and I arrived in Atlanta GA after a weeks vacation in Mexico (REALLY nice weather there)!!! I left my W12 in the parking lot of- Holiday Inn Airport South while we were away. Today as we walked out to our car my Wife noticed a W12 Luna Blue? Phaeton with South Carolina plates Also in the same parking lot. In hindsight I wished I'd looked at it a bit closer but I'm always a bit apprehensive about a lack of respect for other people's property. I assumed it was an 05-06 as it wasn't black.
Would that nice car belong to any member here?

Cantrell


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

*Couco Grey seen on I-95*

Coucou grey Phaeton heading north on I-95 near Palm Coast, Florida about 10 A.M. On Sunday February 16th. It appeared to have North Carolina plates but I believe I also spotted a WV (West Virginia) emblem on the lower right corner of the trunk. I was driving my white 2005 Touareg so I was probably unnoticed. Despite the recent relatively "bad" weather the spotted Phaeton was meticulously detailed. If not a forum member it is obviously loved by its owner.

Jim X


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Black V8*

First Phaeton I seen in the US for years,
Dallas,
Clean black V8 on the 35E turning of at the 440 yesterday at about 4.30
:wave:

Rgds Tony


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Were you travelling 35EN or 35ES, and do you ever go on 35W??? The naming of that road is ridiculous even by US standards!! It's as if they go out of their way to make navigation as confusing as possible here.


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

M6 North of M58 junction at 1530 today - silver Phaeton with a puncture :wave:


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

JCJ said:


> M6 North of M58 junction at 1530 today - silver Phaeton with a puncture :wave:


Let's hope he had a proper spare and not a can of that useless junk that is supplied with all Phaetons with 19" wheels !

Frank


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

JCJ said:


> M6 North of M58 junction at 1530 today - silver Phaeton with a puncture :wave:


Not me... although wasn't far away. How do you know he had a puncture... or was it obvious?

M


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

The recovery van had the back of the P jacked up - I just assumed a puncture


----------



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

Since I had my P, I've hardly seen any around Bournemouth Poole where I live, but yesterday saw 2 brand new cars driving round!!

Agree on the can of junk comment. I am seriously considering purchasing a spare, got the space etc, anyone else done this?

Wayne


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

wand106 said:


> Since I had my P, I've hardly seen any around Bournemouth Poole where I live, but yesterday saw 2 brand new cars driving round!!
> 
> Agree on the can of junk comment. I am seriously considering purchasing a spare, got the space etc, anyone else done this?
> 
> Wayne


Yes. I feel strongly about it. No substitute for a spare wheel. Space saver is fine... but a can of glue is not. All standard Phaeton wheels fit in the well in the boot. You need to throw away the foam insert. You can buy a new one that fits round the wheel for about £12 (from memory).

Expensive part is sourcing a rim. I've got lots of wheels off ebay, and ebay.de.

Regards

M


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Wasnt me either and it had gone by the time I passed there at about an hour later. 

I do have a slow puncture though and have to keep topping up but should have a set of spares shortly so I can get the wheel repaired properly.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark blue or black Phaeton with plate staring W2... spotted Wednesday 5/3 around 1600 parked at the front of Belfast City Airport.

I wondered if, with that reg, it's a W12....? But I only saw the front.

M


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Silver GP1 behind me on Park Lane on Saturday afternoon at about 4.30 pm.

I turned right into the road where La Gavroche is situated ( don't know the name ) and entered Grosvenor Square and you followed me . 

I always park in Grosvenor Square when we go up to the West End for the evening as the US Marines Corps from the American Embassy across the road can keep an eye on my car 

Well, I don't think the Embassy has moved yet into its new premises alongside the Thames.

Frank


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Frank,

I park at Westminster near the Houses of Parliament. That way I can trust the politicians to keep an eye on the car! :what:

Chris


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Paximus said:


> Hi Frank,
> 
> I park at Westminster near the Houses of Parliament. That way I can trust the politicians to keep an eye on the car! :what:
> 
> Chris


Morning Chris

I think our politicians will take one look at your car and think.....that buggar is clearly very wealthy.....how can we squeeze a few more taxes out of him !


----------



## Francis007 (Aug 20, 2006)

Chris

Forgot to say that something very very strange is happening here in Hampshire this morning. And it's probably the same in Dorset too.

The sun is shining, the sky is blue and it aint raining !!!! 

Frank


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black Phaeton pre most recent facelift; private plate. Parked facing south on A56 at Higher Broughton market place, Salford today at about 1200 today. Very nice and shiny looking!


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Francis007 said:


> Morning Chris
> 
> I think our politicians will take one look at your car and think.....that buggar is clearly very wealthy.....how can we squeeze a few more taxes out of him !


Can tell you've never lived in the US! At least there's a modicum of fairness to the UK tax system!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> Can tell you've never lived in the US! At least there's a modicum of fairness to the UK tax system!


Not a bit of it... don't get me going on what those evil b***ers in Westminster are doing to my pension.... and this is supposed to be a party that supports savers etc....


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Francis007 said:


> Chris
> 
> Forgot to say that something very very strange is happening here in Hampshire this morning. And it's probably the same in Dorset too.
> 
> ...


Been like this most of the week up here. Lot to be said for the North.. better weather, beer, lower cost of living. Less people. Less traffic jams (marginally). More sheep.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

And based on this thread more phaetons as well!


----------



## etzhar (Jan 10, 2013)

n968412L said:


> Black Phaeton pre most recent facelift; private plate. Parked facing south on A56 at Higher Broughton market place, Salford today at about 1200 today. Very nice and shiny looking!



That is an 09 (3.0 TDI) recently bought by a friend of mine. I have sat in it and examined the differences from my 04 w12 and the only major difference is the Entertainment system. Touch screen sd card bluetooth etc... It has very high mileage over 140k miles i think. Mine is half that.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

etzhar said:


> That is an 09 (3.0 TDI) recently bought by a friend of mine. I have sat in it and examined the differences from my 04 w12 and the only major difference is the Entertainment system. Touch screen sd card bluetooth etc... It has very high mileage over 140k miles i think. Mine is half that.


Then it must be the same one I've seen parked on Leicester Road.... I have 05 V10 and 08 V6 - only real difference (apart from the poverty spec seats in the V6) is the infotainment system... actually they look the same and behave pretty similar.. .but the V6 one is twice as fast at everything and has a DVD for the sat nav with a 3D display.. although I'm so old I have to use it as 2D with north always at the top....

Motorway performance is not the same.....


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi Both,

I know this is hijacking the thread a little but i've noticed a few differences between my previous 06 car and the 09 i brought a couple ofmonths ago.
Yes the infotainment is certainly different, satnav is faster to load, can now play DVD's. However as mine didn't come with MDI i now can't play IPod or have AUX in and Solisto don't make for this year car.
VW say MDI can't be retrofitted, however i think i've found a solution with Denison Gateway PRO.
I think the infotainment system in the GP0 is easier to nagivate.
What i don't like is that whereas withthe GP0 i could have the stats displayed, i can't on this car and have to scroll through.
The wipers now do a slow last wipe if you use screenwash without doing a single sweep a few seconds later.
The handling is tighter generally, but that could be down to mileage/age.
The headlight switch now illuminates if the headlights are on.
The DRL and swivelling lights are a real bonus which i initialy thought was a gimmick!!
It feels faster.
Interior lighting is now white, wihich makes a nicer environment.
There are some areas where quality is less, eg seatbelts now have no little motors in them.
I prefer the look of the darker rear lights.
There isn't that same hesitation at roundabouts as in the GP0.

Regards,
Stefan


----------



## acoop (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Jim. Just noticed you spotted my dads coucou gray 05 phaeton. your right, he washes it every day. He is 92 yrs old and loves that car. Anyway someone is gonna get lucky. It has 32K miles and I'm forcing him to sell when he flatbeds it back to ny. Im jealous after this winter in nyc. Wish I was down there. Be well. arthur


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Yesterday M55 towards Blackpool Black GP3 R33 STU registration, I was in a hire van at the time.

Ian


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Blackpool Halfrauds, Saturday afternoon, TBH the doors were the worst I've ever seen, really scabby all over


----------



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

entwisi said:


> Blackpool Halfrauds, Saturday afternoon, TBH the doors were the worst I've ever seen, really scabby all over


The Doors? Not following you, I need to be enlightened  ? 

Spotted a P on Saturday night in good old West Moors in Dorset, it was gone in a flash, so didn't get a good look, really surprises me when I see another P around Dorset, they are quite rare, unless you go to Sandbanks, or the other millionaire play areas, where you sometimes see the new ones....

W


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

all 4 doors had large, as in larger than the size of a 2 quid coin, rust bubbles on them and in the centre of the panels rather than the expected edges. TBH the whole car looked rather forlorn...


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> all 4 doors had large, as in larger than the size of a 2 quid coin, rust bubbles on them and in the centre of the panels rather than the expected edges. TBH the whole car looked rather forlorn...


Nice to see someone else who always parks at the unpopular end of car parks! Motor doesn't look bad in your photo.

My V10 had a big area of rot about the size of a £2 coin when I got it... but VW sorted that out under the body warranty. At 8 years old I think I paid 30% of the bill... but the whole car looks beautiful now, save a few stone chips right on the front.

regards

M


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

I went weeks and weeks without seeing anyone and now have 3 sightings in no time at all...

Black 58 plate 3.0 TDI joined M6 southbound at J23 Haydock this morning ~ 7:05

**58TZT

Bloke didn't acknowledge me as he pulled alongside in the traffic so I suspect not forum member...


----------



## jesusturk (Dec 2, 2013)

*Tan W12 @ Tom Wood*

I was checking my W12 in at Tom Wood VW after it had a date with a terrible Indianapolis pothole. When I seen a awesome W12 with the 4 seater package. Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

12.15 today lunchtime black Phaeton YR61*** on M60 access road near Portwood roundabout, Stockport.
Looked really nice!

Glynn


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

wand106 said:


> The Doors? Not following you, I need to be enlightened  ?
> 
> Spotted a P on Saturday night in good old West Moors in Dorset, it was gone in a flash, so didn't get a good look, really surprises me when I see another P around Dorset, they are quite rare, unless you go to Sandbanks, or the other millionaire play areas, where you sometimes see the new ones....
> 
> W


I was in Charmouth in Dorset for the whole of last week with my Phaeton...annual break down there at the beginning of the season. Didn't see any others at all...


----------



## Daytonabridge (Jan 19, 2014)

Check out my thread ' Can you beat this !!!! ' . There are now 5 Phaeton owners in this small town of South Shields near Newcastle but to be fair I've only seen 1 of them , a Black 06 3.0 TDI back in January , maybe they're being kept warm in the garage .

Graham .


----------



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

stefanuk said:


> <snip>
> 
> VW say MDI can't be retrofitted, however i think i've found a solution with Denison Gateway PRO.


Hi Stefan, not true, I have an 2009 Phaeton, it has the ipod MDI kit, and with all the service receipts is a receipt from Hazzy Dayz LTD for a MDI iPod Genuine VW supply & fit for £220 + vat If you are getting quotes I would try advanced in car as well, as they specialize in this sort of thing.

I plugged my wifes iPhone into it, and it works well, but of no interest to me as I don't have an iPod or Iphone.

Thought I would let you know!

Regards

Wayne


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Went to take the kids to school this morning and passed a phaeton not 300yds from my front door, 58 plate in silver 

apologies, only got a quick look yesterday but it was there again this morning and is a 56 not 58...


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

entwisi said:


> I went weeks and weeks without seeing anyone and now have 3 sightings in no time at all...
> 
> Black 58 plate 3.0 TDI joined M6 southbound at J23 Haydock this morning ~ 7:05
> 
> ...


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

plastech said:


> Flash my light at Mr entwisi about 7.0am on the 26th I was coming out of Manchester airport ,you were to busy trying to see what was in the boot of small black Toyota
> catch you next time
> 
> Rgds Tony


pah, if you are behind me I'm not interested...


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Silver '60' plate Phaeton parked outside the Clerkenwell Masonic Centre in Lever Street, EC1V, London on Thursday evening this week from 6:30pm to 9pm. I was parked 2 spaces behind...


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark coloured pre most recent facelift reg KC10 xxx (I think... it was dark) passed me this morning just after I'd joined the M66 at junction 1 going south at about 0630.

Anyone here?

M


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Seoul, South Korea*

Yes, there were North Korean "exercises" in the Pacific Ocean today. My wife was worried because I am here on business. I've seen many great luxury cars, Hyundai, Kia etc. these are all used as the Limos. But, while waiting for my car at the hotel this appeared!


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

2nd of April on the A36 at West Wellow. A grey facelift model. At 8 AM approx :wave:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice Black 04 Phaeton in the Tesco car park at Clapham Common (central London) yesterday.

It has a prominent 'Koln' sticker, although UK registered.

Chris


----------



## David47 (Nov 12, 2013)

As I was wafting along the A1(M) northbound, a later revision than mine went past me at what I would describe as a brisk turn of speed ;-).

Reg plate was something like N3 PHA.

/sidenote. Love the newer design of front+rear lights.


----------



## doz (Jul 29, 2013)

Well I'm on holiday in Florida and I haven't yet seen a P. Were many sold in the southern states.


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe a first but 3 Phaetons at same time in same filling station at Sainsbury on Bagshot Road Bracknell - today at 9.30am.

One was mine and on speaking to other drivers they were chauffeur cars 62 reg in Silver. No real chance for photo as in different areas of filling station.


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*US Phaeton spotting*

Doz,

They are a rare bird over here and have moved considerably from their origin habitats. 
VW sold less than 3000 cars, in total, in all of the US. 
I can't speak for Florida, but here in Indiana and Illinois I haven't seen one, other than my own and those I looked at buying...ever.
Someday I'll hook up with one of the owners in Indianapolis just to swap stories.

-BD


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

pgoober said:


> VW sold less than 3000 cars, in total, in all of the US.


I know the US is a big place compared to GB, but 3000 in a couple of years ain't bad... I think there's only 2200 still in GB and they've been on sale for 10 years...

Regards

M


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Back-of-the-virtual-napkin Florida Phaeton Density Calculation (FPhDC) for holiday sighting expectation setting*



n968412L said:


> I know the US is a big place compared to GB, but 3000 in a couple of years ain't bad... I think there's only 2200 still in GB and they've been on sale for 10 years...
> 
> Regards
> 
> M


I'm in Chicago today, near Fletcher Jones VW (who have Phaeton certified technicians and service a number of folks who I have never seen), and I _still_ haven't seen a P in the wild. I continue to jealously read this thread (as I do; it is one of my favorites) to hear about my sibling's sightings.

As a scientist, scale is one of those things I love to geek out on. I use a number of automotive examples in class (despite teaching genetics), although they mostly have to do with the cost of doing science rather than what does this number of things mean (greatest web resource for useless information of this type http://www.cockeyed.com/inside/howmuchinside.html). But I wanted to know just how many sightings to expect in Florida and being an academic I can't stop myself from sharing...

So, US vs UK Phaetons:
~3000 total import (if they are all still running, I think the real number was 2830 but given Josh’s late model W12 list who knows how accurate those numbers are so I'll round up to be sporting)

Florida is 6% of US population

So 3000 * 0.06 
roughly 180 phaetons in Florida (all things being equal, which they undoubtably aren’t).

Florida has a land area of ~2/3 UK (65k mi^2 vs 95k mi^2 for the UK)

So, Florida should contain the UK-land area density equivalent of 
(95/65) * 180 = ~263 Phaetons

Grossly estimated, a UK citizen should spot Floridian Phaetons at the rate they expect for a car for which there are 263 in the UK, by viewable area anyway…adjusted by 2010 population data…with no correction for demographics etc etc etc. 

I found that somebody did a nifty summary of UK car data:
http://www.howmanyleft.co.uk/?utf8=✓&q=phaeton
This gives a total (after deleting the inexplicable golf that was included when I did the search, YMMV) of 1892 registered and on the road. Thus, the P is (by land area, caveat caveat) 7-fold less common in Florida than the UK.

TopGear complied a list of the least frequently observed cars for the UK
http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/britains-rarest-cars-top-20-2011-02-26
Which as a lover of humor and internal combustion, I enjoyed.

Hopefully my fellow americans are treating you like a star, come back often.


-BD


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Can't fault the logic... 3000 cars into the US means not many per grid square.

BTW, do you have grid squares in the US? A grid square is a 1km square on our national mapping system that we use for all sorts of purposes... but until now it had not occurred to me to work out the Phaeton density.... but I will now!

Regards

M


----------



## jenvee828 (Jun 25, 2011)

BD,

I lived in Northwest Indiana, and in the Chicago area there are many! You won't be spotting mine since I moved to Georgia last summer, but I've already seen a few in my new town as well. In fact, my FedEx guy has a 2006 (we chatted after he spotted mine in the driveway). Keep looking!


----------



## Coloradan (Feb 3, 2014)

*Greenwood Village (near Denver) Colorado*

A rare Colorado sighting. Phaeton with the license plate "PHAETON" spotted by my wife in the parking lot of King Sooper supermarket at the intersection of East Orchard Road and South Holly Street in Greenwood Village, Colorado. Love the license plate! Excited to hear about the existence of the car! Surely, with that license plate, the owner must be a forum member. C'mon. Fess up. It was you, wasn't it?

Daniel


----------



## BoughtWITHequity (Apr 15, 2014)

*05 in north fulton*



jenvee828 said:


> BD,
> 
> I lived in Northwest Indiana, and in the Chicago area there are many! You won't be spotting mine since I moved to Georgia last summer, but I've already seen a few in my new town as well. In fact, my FedEx guy has a 2006 (we chatted after he spotted mine in the driveway). Keep looking!


:wave: I have a 2005 Phaeton and have never seen another on the road so we're pretty rare! Have you found any solid independent mechanics for repairs? I'll wave when I see you.


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

Mike,

Your Silver Phaeton was on Birchwood Park very early this morning (7am) - Spirit wheels with Summer tyres? I had just been to McDonalds to get my Sausage and Egg McMuffin!

Regards
John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

JCJ said:


> Mike,
> 
> Your Silver Phaeton was on Birchwood Park very early this morning (7am) - Spirit wheels with Summer tyres? I had just been to McDonalds to get my Sausage and Egg McMuffin!
> 
> ...


Yep - the V6. Inspiration wheels (summer and winter on that one). Wandered out at lunchtime to see if I could spot yours... but can't remember where you park......

Glad your mobile again!

Regards

M


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

you will find mine on the raised car park toward Thomson House - on the left as you come off Bridgewater Place

Cheers

John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

JCJ said:


> you will find mine on the raised car park toward Thomson House - on the left as you come off Bridgewater Place
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


I'll certainly look now I know where... I won't be there next week... mainly in London and Manchester. Trying to avoid the place now anyway as the Hillsborough inquest has made it hard to get in!

Regards

M


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

Black P in Watercress Line car park at Ropley Hants today. 10 reg.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Nice black 12 plate in Blackpool near Talbot road yesterday..


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

doz said:


> Well I'm on holiday in Florida and I haven't yet seen a P. Were many sold in the southern states.


I lived with mine in Florida for years, and tried to post each sighting here, never had a hit on another member. Just moved up to Pittsburgh this month though, so there's one less Phaeton in FL. Anyone else in the south side of Pitt?


----------



## 53 0val (Feb 23, 2010)

Black 2006 Phaeton, V8, seen on I5 thru Tustin, CA. 11:30 am May 5th........ license SCTRGNS. Beautiful car!

Bob


----------



## wand106 (Jan 4, 2014)

62 plate 3.0 V6 TDI black tarantella (same colour as mine) going eastbound on the A31 near ferndown, still prefer the brake lights on the GP2 to the newer cars...

Wayne


----------



## Daytonabridge (Jan 19, 2014)

1 pm today at Kingston Park , Newcastle Falcons Rugby Union Stadium . 

2 Phaetons within 5 minutes , 1 black 12 reg. , 1 silver private reg. same model as mine .


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

10.45 this morning. Black GP3 on a 2011 plate on A34 Kingsway in East Didsbury, Manchester. Any takers?

Glynn


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Black gp2, m65 j4-5 eastbound tonight around 5:20pm..










(EDIT to add pictures and another sighting )

and another this morning (14th) , GP3 13 plate A56 @ rising bridge roundabout heading towards M/cr


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Silver KN58 ??? parked six bays down from my V6 in Mcr Piccadilly Station car park today... leather looked light grey... not the normal anthracite...

Anyone here??

Regards

M


----------



## Daytonabridge (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi M , I was down in God's Country for a meeting on Wednesday and I was certain you would pick me up on your super - dooper camera going round the M60 .

Cheers


Graham .


----------



## Daytonabridge (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry , previous post was meant for entwisi .


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Daytonabridge said:


> Sorry , previous post was meant for entwisi .


Doesn't matter - we both live in God's country


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Spotted this silver V8 in the parking lot of my VW dealer in Richmond Hill, Ontario. The black car on the right is mine.

Both of these vehicles were originally sold by this dealership. The silver one served as the Phaeton demonstrator and Phaeton service loaner for the dealership from 2004 to 2007. 

Does it belong to anyone here in the forum?

Michael

*Richmond Hill, ON - May 17 2014
*


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

n968412L said:


> Doesn't matter - we both live in God's country


that we do.. on a beautiful weekend such as just gone there are few places I'd rather be in the world than right here at home.


@Daytonabridge, I'm around the 60 in the morning but usually early early doors but typically take the M6 home...


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

11.45am today I followed a silver GP1 number AOX____ through Cheadle in Stockport and on to the Handforth by-pass. Any takers?

Glynn


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice clear shiny black one glimpsed through traffic in Manchester today. You were travelling north crossing Whitworth Street from City Road into Lower Mosely Street. Anyone here?

M


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Have seen three! in Stockport in last few days. Today at 2.30 pm silver AOX_____ on Handforth Bypass. Have seen this one before.
Yesterday at 2.30 pm silver P on Cheadle Rd, Cheadle ___9 (three letters and 9). And on 27th May, again at 2.30 pm, a black GP3 1___ 
on Schools Hill, Cheadle. (I am loath to put full VRMs because of privacy concerns).

So it seems that the Cheadle area of Stockport in North Cheshire seems to be the Phaeton hot spot of the moment!

Glynn


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Andrew,
Welcome to Pittsburgh! I live on the northside, as well as In Boston: I was in the Burgh last week, and will be back the first week of July, around the 4th, maybe we can get together then. Send me a pm. In the meantime, if you need service may I recommend Day VW Audi in Monroeville: it's where I bought my Phaeton new almost 9 years ago, and I have maintained it there ever since, in the careful hands of Larry Hanlon, their Phaeton tech, and John Fabac, Service and Parts Director (724 327-4900): feel free to make my name, they are excellent.
Stefano


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

Motorista said:


> Andrew,
> Welcome to Pittsburgh! I live on the northside, as well as In Boston: I was in the Burgh last week, and will be back the first week of July, around the 4th, maybe we can get together then. Send me a pm. In the meantime, if you need service may I recommend Day VW Audi in Monroeville: it's where I bought my Phaeton new almost 9 years ago, and I have maintained it there ever since, in the careful hands of Larry Hanlon, their Phaeton tech, and John Fabac, Service and Parts Director (724 327-4900): feel free to make my name, they are excellent.
> Stefano


Sounds great, we will have to meet up some time. I live and work on the south side, between Bridgeville and Canonsburg. Unfortunately I will be travelling back from Hawaii the first week of July, and going straight to Cape Cod for the 4th (rough life). No service needs yet beyond oil changes, but thanks for the reference. I intended to go there after reading your other posts about Day VW. I'll send you a PM after the fourth, I should be home then for two weeks or so before the next trip (hopefully).


----------



## Daytonabridge (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Glynn , not so my friend , 5 Phaetons in my town South Shields near Newcastle .



Graham .


----------



## Motorista (Oct 28, 2005)

Sure thing - I'll probably be in Boston the last week in July, in case you are passing by on your way to/from the Cape.
Stefano


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

3 phaeton within 30 get of each other this morning at lookers Blackburn, mine obviously plus


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Which wheels are those on the silver one??


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> Which wheels are those on the silver one??


Silver one in the background is Ian's (I think) and they are Helios wheels.

Regards

M


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Very tidy black (or possibly very dark blue) pre-facelift model with a private plate with a picture of Betty Boop on it, driven by a smart looking lady, joined the M60 anticlockwise from the M61 at 0630 this morning. Pulled into the traffic a couple of cars ahead of me. Carried on towards Stockporft as I left to take the M62 to Liverpool.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

n968412L said:


> Silver one in the background is Ian's (I think) and they are Helios wheels.
> 
> Regards
> 
> M


yes, twas mine and they are 19" Helios wheels 

the car was in for 3 doors and boot lid warranty claim for teh usual bubbling... they wanted paint depth readings from all panels. Does anyone know or have readings from their cars as it did surprise me how thick teh paint on mine seems to be, usually I'd expect 150-250 uM but it was showing readings of 350-400 all over the car apart from the bonnet ( hood to USA friends ) which was in the expected range.

I'm guessing they will want a contribution with the car being so old ( 9 ) , anyone got a steer as to what thats likely to be? 

Ian


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> I'm guessing they will want a contribution with the car being so old ( 9 ) , anyone got a steer as to what thats likely to be?


Lookers made a nice job on both my cars - I think they did work on 3 doors and the boot on the V10 and changed all the black trim on all four doors - and new door mirrors. My car was 8 years old when they did it and we negotiated a 30% contribution by me. 

Good luck

m


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

So in terms of £ shilling and pence what sort of ball park am I looking at?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> So in terms of £ shilling and pence what sort of ball park am I looking at?


I think the all up bill for the V10 was about £3k..... I'll have to see if i can find the invoice... my memory is I shelled out about £700 - so that doesn't quite tie up with 30%.... They did both my Phaetons (although the V6 was in better condition) and included some other work, such as repainting one of the doors on the V6 that had been damaged by a third party) - so my calculus was to get two cars fully repaired and actually looking like new more or less, was OK. You'll have to do your own economics!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> So in terms of £ shilling and pence what sort of ball park am I looking at?


ps - the replacement door mirrors (for the paint bubbling and blistering) were £400 each!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

n968412L said:


> ps - the replacement door mirrors (for the paint bubbling and blistering) were £400 each!


I've got the same problem with paint bubbling and blistering on my door mirrors. I'm awaiting word from VW to see what their thoughts are on the matter.

Michael


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

Snapped this pic of a super-LWB Phaeton as my family was leaving a restaurant where we just ate dinner. I did not get to meet the owner. I fear they may not be on this forum. :laugh:


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

I've seen those rigs around, mostly online while searching for parts for my car.
You should pick one up, and tow your W12 around with it!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The V10 engine can pull stuff, so the W12 shouldn't have a problem... 










image via paultan.org


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black YF56 going east on M62, joining the M60 at Eccles at around 1530 today. I was on the inside of you as you joined the slip road...

Regards

M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It's a shame you don't get a quid for every Phaeton you spot!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> It's a shame you don't get a quid for every Phaeton you spot!


wouldn't be enough to buy me a new one...


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Lunchtime today. Black GP2 on a 2010 plate, parked on Wilmslow Road in Didsbury village, South Manchester. Unusually, there was a space to park behind it but I was in a bit of a rush.

Glynn


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

n968412L said:


> wouldn't be enough to buy me a new one...


but might help towards a service... 

Ian


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

British registered 09 plate black, and unusually left hand drive Phaeton, on the M25 between J29 and J2 about 10am this morning. We traveled in convoy for a while before he peeled off, I assume heading for the Channel ports.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Black 13 plate last night ~ 5pm near wigan turn off of M6 J25? north 

captured on dash cam but forgot to bring it in the office to pull the picture this morning! )


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Silver 61 plate (I think) on M3 Northbound last Thursday night near Winchester. I was heading to the coast on the southbound carriageway.
Tim


----------



## Don1_Gibson (Jun 19, 2014)

*Black 55 plate Watford*

V6, shame I was in the Rangie.... 07:20 26/06/14 outside Watford.


----------



## Don1_Gibson (Jun 19, 2014)

*M25 J18 Black 57plate V6*

Two in one day - I'm a lucky man! You were heading up the 414 towards Chorleywood.


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Well it happened*

Black '04 pulling out of Tom Wood VW in Indianapolis. 
I was coming in to pick mine up after a wiring harness repair (pickup backed into Ferdinand's bumper).

To the owner: sorry to interrupt your phone call. But good to see another one in the wild.

-BD


----------



## jesusturk (Dec 2, 2013)

*Lol*

That was me.

QUOTE=pgoober;85867689]Black '04 pulling out of Tom Wood VW in Indianapolis. 
I was coming in to pick mine up after a wiring harness repair (pickup backed into Ferdinand's bumper).

To the owner: sorry to interrupt your phone call. But good to see another one in the wild.

-BD[/QUOTE]


----------



## jesusturk (Dec 2, 2013)

I had to have my shocks replaced.




jesusturk said:


> That was me.
> 
> QUOTE=pgoober;85867689]Black '04 pulling out of Tom Wood VW in Indianapolis.
> I was coming in to pick mine up after a wiring harness repair (pickup backed into Ferdinand's bumper).
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

So you don't see any Phaetons for months…. and then two appear, in Basingstoke of all places, within 20 minutes. First was blue, with 56 plates I think but no declension markings, turning into cul de sac in Old Basing. Second Black 57 plate Tdi parked outside house near the back of Morrisons. This was last Thursday.
Tim


----------



## Daytonabridge (Jan 19, 2014)

Last Saturday at Blyth Services on the A1 , I'd parked up and going into the services when I thought someone was stealing my car . On closer inspection it was identical but on an 07 plate . A really nice guy going to the Lakes on holiday , hopefully now a forum member , I was going to King's Lynn for the Speedway World Cup .


Graham .


----------



## lauwerspeter (May 24, 2006)

on July 17, 2014... Silver V8 with a delightful blonde driving west on I-94 from Detroit and then went south on I-275. Anyone from here?


----------



## David47 (Nov 12, 2013)

Was in Leeds (UK) last sunday and the owner of a black P waved at me as he approached.


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*South Carolina in Fairfax, Virginia*

Night before last my wife and I saw a white 2006 Phaeton parked at the Fair Oaks Mall. While looking at the car the owner, Larry and his wife Levita?, came by and we had a very friendly talk about Phaetons. This car had a chrome trim on the door handles that made it look really nice. Lawrence had also installed the Solisto USB player, which he showed me. 

For those of you in Virginia, he gave me the information on the mechanic he uses for servicing his car:
Lawrence Billings
540-937-7209
323 Castleton Ford Rd.
Castletonn, VA 22716

Since my warranty is ending next year, I may make a trip to see him. Thank you.

cai


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice dark blue Phaeton turning right off Whitebirk Drive in Blackburn into Whalley Old Road -at about 1555 today. Wasn't able to glimpse the registration plate. I was going east on Whitebirk Drive in my V10 across your nose as you turned.


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

n968412L said:


> Nice dark blue Phaeton turning right off Whitebirk Drive in Blackburn into Whalley Old Road -at about 1555 today. Wasn't able to glimpse the registration plate. I was going east on Whitebirk Drive in my V10 across your nose as you turned.


Sounds like Lookers demonstrator - 14 plate for £35k - guaranteed no door corrosion (at least for 12 months!).

John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

JCJ said:


> Sounds like Lookers demonstrator - 14 plate for £35k - guaranteed no door corrosion (at least for 12 months!).
> 
> John


I thought it was the old style... so not new.... but nobody here has confessed....


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black private plate Phaeton parked in the ground floor part of the Piccadilly station car park in Manchester this morning.... I was tempted to park alongside... but opted to park in the indoor bit to preserve the wax on the car in case it rains!


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Just saw a silver Phaeton getting on 167 in Renton, WA this morning. I was in the Blue Golf R behind you. Was the first time I have seen one in the wild. I am surprised at how big the car is and how good it looks.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black Phaeton going south on the B6235 in Helmshore at about 0857 this morning. Registration started something like HKZ. I was going north... not too much room for us to pass each other!

Mike


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Black 59 plate on M56 this morning between J6 and 7 west bound...


----------



## Nobbby (Jun 27, 2014)

A Matt black one in China Town Manchester at 1100 today . Plate was M16CAO. Looked like it had been done in wrap all over looked kinda nice.

Paul


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Silver latest shape going into Blackburn this afternoon, seen near tesco, I was going the other way.


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

I was in Ocean City, Maryland last week for vacation and saw a Waterworld green V8 5-seater with an anthracite interior. It was parked on the street close to our rental. Both my wife and I were impressed by the color...never seen one in the wild. Originally, I thought it was Marais Green but looking though the pictures in the table of contents, it was definitely Waterworld.
Steven


----------



## Rayston (Mar 31, 2012)

*D675 Loire France*

Greetings all,

Anyone here in Mazeppa grey or black heading south on D675 southbound mid-afternoon 18th September. Didn't catch the plate or even the nationality. We were northbound heading for Chitenay in Mazeppa grey V6 GB plate.

Are we reducing in numbers? Saw 4 in 2012, 2 in 2013 and only 1 this year in 2800 miles!

Ray


----------



## DavePhaeton (Sep 5, 2014)

So I've seen two in a week yet haven't seen any others in ages 

Black 3.0 TDi reg G15 GEF with some sort of funeral company sticker on the back heading south along the M5 near to Cheltenham Last Wednesday night 26/11/14

A Silver 2007 SWB Helios wheels, on the A38 at Sutton in Ashfield, Nottinghamshire - It looked exactly the same as mine though it was very clean which mine wasn't 
Friday Morning 28/11/14
Dave


----------



## BlackGolfOn17s (Jun 4, 2002)

*Mansfield, OH can two Phaetons live in one city?*

I have seen another Phaeton roaming around town twice now. Its an 05 or 06 and i cant tell if its black or dark blue. Is this anyone on here?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Silver Phaeton leaving Worsley Marriott Hotel complex at about 1710 on Thursday 22/1. I had just parked up and was walking in...

Anyone here?

M


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yesterday lunchtime in Lewisville, silver.


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Black 3.0 TDI, registration 'RAZ 2838' spotted on the 10:30 ferry from Southampton to Cowes in the Isle of Wight on Saturday 24th Jan. Also spotted later on in Newport parked up.

I was the metallic grey Phaeton also on the same ferry...

Chris


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

1pm today. Black GP3 with very short personal number on A34 in Cheadle, Stockport. Not seen it before.

Glynn


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Unsure of colour, but one with private plated overtook me on Rochdale Road in Manchester on Wed 28/1 at about 0630. Sorry I was dawdling... but after you'd overtaken I realized it is always a pleasure to be behind another Phaeton... the view of the rear of the car is fantastic.. what a presence it has on the road.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

Thursday 19th at the mall of America Minneapolis, it was unbelievably cold but manager to take picture. 
Haven’t see a phaeton in years last one was in Dallas and before that Chicago,










Rgds Tony


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

The last time I saw one, was about a year ago in London, Ontario. Have only seen one before it once... also around London. I want to see another one so bad, but it is just so rare.
I actually had a family member say to me when I first got the car "Ooh, nice Passat!" :facepalm: I replied "It's not a Passat." Then, being who he is, replied saying "Ooh, nice Jetta!". I then had to explain to him what a Phaeton is, and get him to appreciate it. :banghead: 
It makes me quite sad.

-John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

phaetonjohn said:


> I actually had a family member say to me when I first got the car "Ooh, nice Passat!" :


John - you might (or might not) appreciate this then:

<a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/user/n968412L/media/P1040422A_zpsa3b647da.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx354/n968412L/P1040422A_zpsa3b647da.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo P1040422A_zpsa3b647da.jpg"/></a>


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Seen this morning, black GP3 parked up in Axial Way, Colchester wearing taxi plates!

Stefan


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike,

I like that! That's pretty funny... when I first saw the car (as I had never actually heard of one before I bought my own), I saw it from the front. It did actually look like a Passat to me at first, but there are some pretty big differences. I had another relative that thought the climatronic unit in the back seat was a T.V.. :screwy:

-John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi John -I agree - spotting them from the front isn't so easy... they do look quite like a fat Passat. However from the rear, there is never any confusion... the back of the car has an enormous presence.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Ws that me - Phaeton spotted thead*

Yes, this was me. (This is a Phaeton spotted selfie.)


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

Silver Phaeton on Level 2 at Piccadilly Station yesterday morning - a well known owner on this forum!

John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

JCJ said:


> Silver Phaeton on Level 2 at Piccadilly Station yesterday morning - a well known owner on this forum!
> 
> John


Fame at last... although I think Ian E did spot me once when asleep on the M66..... 

Did you notice the nice new shiny rear bumper freshly installed etc?? Very pleased to have it back in one piece!

Not seen your Phaeton at Birchwood recently... you still going there? Or parking somewhere else?

Regards

M


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

n968412L said:


> Hi John -I agree - spotting them from the front isn't so easy... they do look quite like a fat Passat. However from the rear, there is never any confusion... the back of the car has an enormous presence.


Mike,

The car seems even bigger from the back... mine has only the VW and Phaeton logo on the back (not the 4-motion or 4.2 logo), and it makes it seem even larger!

-John


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

Didnt spot the bumper - we were in a hurry to get to the train. Did Lookers do the repair?

We have been moved across the road behind Cavendish House whilst they fix the ANPR camera on the car park where my car normally is.




n968412L said:


> Fame at last... although I think Ian E did spot me once when asleep on the M66.....
> 
> Did you notice the nice new shiny rear bumper freshly installed etc?? Very pleased to have it back in one piece!
> 
> ...


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

JCJ said:


> Did Lookers do the repair?


Yes. Fairly competently as far as I can see.

I'll keep my eyes open for you next time I'm in Birchwood.

Regards
M


----------



## RocketVol (Oct 7, 2014)

Today about 17:00 black Phaeton seen turning around in the Kennedy Space Center badging office parking lot outside the main gate. I was in the silver 04 heading west on Florida SR405


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice black Phaeton seen in Montacute village, Somerset, licence plate V10 ***.

Chris



PS - Montacute is the location of Montacute House, which was recently used for location filming by the BBC of of their atmospheric drama series _Wolf Hall_. The 500-year old mansion was used to represent King Henry VIII's Greenwich Palace (now gone).


*Montacute House*








image via bbc.co.uk

*Behind the scenes: King Henry VIII's Privy Councillors - Wolf Hall*








image via bbc.co.uk


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

Two Phaetons on the way home on the same stretch of motorway - Ian E and and a black 13 plate turning off at J27. Common as muck!

John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Paximus said:


> Nice black Phaeton seen in Montacute village, Somerset, licence plate V10 ***.
> 
> Chris


Wasn't the one in post 61 here was it?? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ics-of-your-Phaetons/page2&highlight=pictures


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

JCJ said:


> Common as muck!


I've only seen two this year! Both in the NW. I've spent on average 2 days a week in London this year so far- and it's over a year since I saw one down there.... and I travel on the surface all the time...


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

I hadn't seen one in a while before yesterday, saw the black one before you passed me, it was just after J23 when I saw it. I've seen it before a few times so it clearly does the same route we seem to do reasonably often


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Wasn't the one in post 61 here was it?? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthrea...light=pictures
> Mike


Hi Mike,

No, the plate was V10 A**. These cars are so stealthy, it really does need a double-take, until you realise how wide one is in the context of a small English village street!

I had a look at a new Mercedes S-Class in a showroom the other day, it is about the same size as a P but, goodness, did it look vast with its squared-off front and rear.

Chris


----------



## Grayspeed205 (Mar 12, 2015)

While I was contemplating buying my new to me Phaeton, I saw a silver edition in the bus layby, Blofield village, near Norwich, Norfolk. 10th or 11th March. Didn't get the number plate as I was so surprised. I took it as sign ( I know a sign when I see one) and put the deposit on what is now my car. 

I haven't seen it since. Was it an apparition.....?

Graham


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

I saw a black GP3 in Accy a few days ago turning into the NHS centre near "The Pals", didn't catch the reg as I was in a rush to collect my lad from ju-jitsu and haven;t had a minute since to pull the dash cam footage, its probably written over now as i usually get 2-3 days worth of history on the 32 gig card.


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Silver W12, latin inscription and double unicorn crest with unusual hood ornament, Indianapolis*

4 seater. 

I failed to keep the latin in mind, and didn't have my camera with me, but while stopping by the VW dealership this weekend there was an unusually decorated phaton. The VWs, all hood and trunk emblems and the wheel caps (at least on the driver's side,) had been re-emblem-ed with a crest of two unicorns, and possibly a stags head.

anybody here?

-BD


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

*Today in Switzerland*

We were driving on the A1 from lausanne to Geneva in the Yeti when we spotted a black GP3 V6 TDI number plate VD284031. I would love to contact other Swiss Phaetoneers! Was this you?
On the 17th am planning a long trip from Lausanne to Hamm in Northern Germany to pick up a cool secondhand Passat with a friend. Will I see you on the autobahn? It will be the first chance to really open up our sweet V8 on some deregulated roads.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Nope, sorry! I'm in Canada. :snowcool:

-John


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

I've now seen a grey 54 reg in the town centre/east hill area of colchester a few times. Not sure if it's anyone here. Each time i've seen you i've been walking!!!! I last saw you go up Brook Street around 8am Friday. 

Stefan


----------



## Kingsley (Sep 13, 2001)

*Coucou grey W12 spotted*

Was it you? A Valaisanne coucou grey W12 plate number VS408359. I was briefly following you in Switzerland going North towards Basel on friday last, the 17th April. Really would like to meet other Swiss owners, even though most of them will probably be speaking Swiss German. Not this chap though,coming from Valais.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black 05 plate 1845 today joining the M65 at Blackburn. We were together for a bit then I left to join the B6232 and you carried on towards Preston


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobster1969 (Apr 18, 2015)

2 black phaetons Doncaster

59 plate Doncaster town centre and 61 plate edenthorpe Doncaster.. anyone here?


----------



## imon_2nd (Apr 29, 2015)

*Hardly ever see one in NorCal*

Hello, all.

Phaetons are so scarce in this part of the world that since 2004 I've only seen one, five years ago on CA Route 99 heading south. It was a Burgundy V8 with beige interior, poking along at about 60 MPH as I passed him. I think they are more common in SoCal. A few weeks ago, when I was down there to pick up my car, an Arctic Blue Silver V8 passed me going about 80 MPH northbound in heavy traffic on the Ventura Freeway.

The stealthy aspect of this car is one of the things that attracted me to it. Only serious gear-heads recognize Phaetons. To everyone else it's just a jumbo B5 Passat. I can't imagine car thieves going for it.

Cheers,

Dave

PS. Spotting my car is easy. Just look for the large, ugly wheels.


----------



## nunder (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey Dave where on the Ventura Freeway did you see the Phaeton? Could have been me, not many around so probability is high. 

Thanks,
Seth


----------



## imon_2nd (Apr 29, 2015)

Hey, Seth.

May 6th around 10:15 AM, about half way between Burbank and Ventura. Phaeton looked to be in excellent condition although it went by so fast I didn't get much time to view.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

pgoober said:


> 4 seater.
> 
> I failed to keep the latin in mind, and didn't have my camera with me, but while stopping by the VW dealership this weekend there was an unusually decorated phaton. The VWs, all hood and trunk emblems and the wheel caps (at least on the driver's side,) had been re-emblem-ed with a crest of two unicorns, and possibly a stags head.
> 
> ...


There was a guy named Bruce who had a silver 2004 W12 4-seater in the midwest...I wonder if it's the same car. He posted it for sale in the classifieds several years ago. I kick myself every 6 months or so for not buying that car.

There are some pictures from an old for sale ad here:
Silver W12 4-Seater


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

StevenFT said:


> There was a guy named Bruce who had a silver 2004 W12 4-seater in the midwest...I wonder if it's the same car. He posted it for sale in the classifieds several years ago. I kick myself every 6 months or so for not buying that car.
> 
> There are some pictures from an old for sale ad here:
> Silver W12 4-Seater


StevenFT,

I had a look at that old ad... Not sure that I like it all that much. The wood looks almost yellow, I've never liked the black interior, or the silver paint. Just my 2¢'s.
Every month I wish that mine had a W12 in mine.

-John


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

John,
I much prefer the Sonnenbeige interior over the other options that were available in the NAR but I would have been willing to live with the anthracite for a W12 4-seater. I like the contrast of the chestnut wood and dark leather, however; I'm the kind of guy who has to ask his wife if his pants match his shirt. Given the chance to custom order a Phaeton, I would have chosen a Campanella White W12 4-seater with Sonnenbeige interior and chestnut wood.

It's a bit silly, but I would have missed the soft-close doors on the 2004 model. About once a week, I forget which car I'm using and get confused when our Hyundai doesn't pull the door all the way closed by itself.

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Steven,

Yes, so would I... I like the Chestnut, but I think with the anthracite contrasts it too much. If I had to go with anthracite, I would choose Walnut for the wood. I have a hard time matching also! I just grab what's on the top in the drawer. 
I *love* the Campanella White, but I think for me, if I could order one, I would go Klavierlack black (maybe heliochrome black), W12, 4-seater, Sonnenbeige (or the lightest, whitest interior available) with contrast piping and all the bells and whistles.

I sure miss the soft-close door on mt driver's door. It just gave up the ghost one day about about a year or a year and a half ago. It has only worked 2 times since then. Makes me very sad. 

-John


----------



## nunder (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey Dave,

Unfortunately that wasn't me. Right area and the right speed, ill have to keep an eye out for that one, not that i don't already but more so now.

Thanks,
Seth


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

2.40 pm yesterday. Black 3.0 TDI on Schools Hill in Cheadle, Stockport. Registration number PH**TON. I would think an enthusiast with a number like that!

Anyone on here?

Glynn


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Spotted on Saturday 30/5/15 at 10:00 on Mersea Road, Colchester, private plate silver Phaeton heading towards Mersea. I was on the opposite side of the road heading to Colchester but in my MR2.

Stefan


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

double spot this morning.. our own veritable Mike in his V10 on the M66 ( he was actually awake enough to wave this morning  ) and then a Black GP2 on Mereheath lane by Tatton Park.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

You beat me to posting Ian. Good to see you... and it's always nice to follow another Phaeton - they are so imposing from the rear. V10 today as I'm out and about on the motorways of the NW. I save the V6 for running about in Manchester as it is so economical in traffic. By comparison.


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

There's a P parked up near Morrisons in Basingstoke. It's blue with a 55 plate. Anyone here?
Tim


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

saw the black one again this morning, maybe someone new owner that happens to have a commute in opposite direction at common time...


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black one, original style rear lights etc, going north up Deansgate in Manchester at about 1410 yesterday (22/6/15).


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

Black (or dark) earlier model Great Britain, Northumberland, B6318 heading east passing Housesteads roman fort Hadrians wall at 1245 pm 9 july.

Anyone here?


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Chicago Silver P*

8:40 PM Friday Silver P coming off the Dan Ryan at the 55 interchange. I was headed to LSD North you were in the express lanes and came off to the left lane headed to the 22nd st exit (at a nice clip).

Anybody here?

-BD


----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

SOCAL content! 
Friday the 10th: Quickly saw a white Phaeton with dark wheels heading north on the 405 past the Getty Center. I was in a silver Phaeton in the carpool lane.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black Phaeton, plate starting DE07, spotted just leaving the southbound Southwaite service area on the M6 today at about 1145. I was right behind you on the entry to the slip road in silver OY05.

DE07 looks familiar... anyone here??

Regards

M


----------



## CFOOSE1 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Embarrassed*

On vacation last week,in Dillon Colorado,as we walked through the parking lot to the marina, my WIFE points out, "hey look,a silver phaeton like yours!" Iowa plates, seemed shorter though:what:I wished I could have brought mine!
Jeremy


----------



## keveola (May 5, 2015)

IcantPark said:


> SOCAL content!
> Friday the 10th: Quickly saw a white Phaeton with dark wheels heading north on the 405 past the Getty Center. I was in a silver Phaeton in the carpool lane.


The Getty Center is mind-blowing, even if you don't go indoors to look at the art. A must-visit every time I'm in L.A.!


----------



## Ncpitman (Apr 19, 2014)

One day, someone may see me driving down the road. Of course, perhaps on the shoulder getting a ticket. I keep checking this from time to time.


----------



## bobster1969 (Apr 18, 2015)

black phaeton in knightsbridge London uk , this afternoon
looked new shape.


----------



## IcantPark (Jun 5, 2009)

keveola said:


> The Getty Center is mind-blowing, even if you don't go indoors to look at the art. A must-visit every time I'm in L.A.!


Agreed. It is stunning. Spotted another Phaeton in my neighborhood during a run last week. It was a black V8 passing Warner Brother's Studio.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Necturne Aubergine*

Yesterday 26th
Just dropping my hire car @ O'HARE car rental 
Nocturne Aubergine with sunny Beige


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Seen today a black 61 plate in Peldon near colchester around 9:30 this morning.

Stefan


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi, been lurking on here since I got my Phaeton a couple of months ago but I've seen a few about so figured it was worth a post. 

First one in a petrol station in Rugeley, grey 05 plate (I think) with aftermarket wheels. 

A black one yesterday evening, heading northbound on the A38 past Lichfield. Number plate was something like L9KKE. 

And there's another black one on an 06 plate, always parked just off Eastern Avenue in Lichfield. Would be cool to have another local one!

Elliot.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Elliot-Lowndes said:


> Hi, been lurking on here since I got my Phaeton a couple of months ago but I've seen a few about so figured it was worth a post.
> 
> First one in a petrol station in Rugeley, grey 05 plate (I think) with aftermarket wheels.
> 
> ...


Hi Elliot - welcome. Three at once... that's a whole year's sightings for some of us!!

Regards

M


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you, the forums been very useful so far! I was a little surprised, perhaps there's a bit of a hotspot around here!

Elliot.


----------



## Rayston (Mar 31, 2012)

*Woodvale/Formby*

Black Phaeton 16.30 today at Woodvale traffic lights heading toward Formby.....anyone here? Didn't catch the plate as I was heading to Southport in Mazeppa Grey.


----------



## andyleonard (Sep 9, 2015)

IcantPark said:


> SOCAL content!
> Friday the 10th: Quickly saw a white Phaeton with dark wheels heading north on the 405 past the Getty Center. I was in a silver Phaeton in the carpool lane.



Not sure about the dark wheels, but we were at the Skirball Bill Graham exhibit with a white 2005 that day. If you're a San Francisco/NYC music aficionado of the late '60s, the Bill Graham:Rock and Roll Revolution exhibit at the Skirball Center next to the Getty is jaw-dropping. Where DID they get all that stuff?


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

*Another pair!*

Seem to be on a bit of a roll, spotted another pair of Phaeton's!

A grey one parked up at the Plough in Hednesford, on the Hednesford road. Suspect it's the same grey one I spotted a few weeks ago in the petrol station. 

And I was in Prague over the weekend, coming back home one night I noticed a familiar pair of tail lights. Silver one on Czech plates parked up in a garage opposite the apartment I was staying in. I won't say the street name but it was in the Praha 1 district. 

Elliot.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Hadn't had a spot for ages then saw one today, M56 coming off the M56 at Bowden, XX 07 SFF , I purposely pulled in front of him to come off rather than overtaking the two wagons in front of him... I do like to give people a treat seeing two of the magnificent beasts next to each other, I like to think its like a little lottery win for them


----------



## bobster1969 (Apr 18, 2015)

Top gear episode 2 series 18 
Drove past in background. 
Always nice to spot a phaeton


----------



## wobegong (Dec 30, 2014)

*Gleaming Black (possible W12) on M4 (UK)*

Spotted my first UK Phaeton since ownership yesterday around 9pm on the M4 eastbound near the M25 junction, spotless black possible W12 (I think it said 6.0 on the boot lid but didn't get a clear look), only caught a glimpse as it was taking the exit.


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Friday afternoon, somewhere on the M6 in the midlands, green looking P with numberplate starting V1 i think. It was going North and I was going South so only got glancing look.
Tim


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark blue V10 plate starting VN06 parked on Upper Montagu Street near Marylebone Station this morning. Anyone here, or known here?

M


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

Spotted from my elevated position on the 172 Bus - Silver P - Reg DY56.... turning left from Waterloo Bridge into the Strand about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

*Another one!*

Another one spotted yesterday, all I can say is it was a black one. Didn't have chance to catch the plate as it came past me on a bend. There was a woman driving it, flashed the headlights but she didn't seem to notice. It was on the road from Uttoxetter to Abotts Bromley, however since you were braking I imagine that you probably turned right across Blithfield reservoir. 

Elliot.


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Drove from Hampshire to Norwich and back today. Didn't see a single one.


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Seen this evening an 06 V10 parked up in Braintree Freeport.

Stefan


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black beauty on Mortimer Street, Fitzrovia this morning at about 0800. Plate starting A4.....You were sitting in it with the engine running and foot on the brake...

And funnily enough when I was walking back the same route at about 1745 I saw the famous comedian Barry Cryer sitting outside a pub with a pint... I don't think the two things are connected.....


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Blackpool tesco/clarkes/matalan/next, silver facelift s900??? Today.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Silver Phaeton in the South Mimms services today, around 13:40. Think the plate may have been DX58. Anyone on here?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black facelifted (GP2?) parked up in the old hotel at Holden Vale at about 0915 this AM, just off the B6235 in Haslingden.

Any one here 'fess up to this?

Mike


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Silver W12 (first one I've seen) in Chineham shopping centre car park near Basingstoke. Had private plate starting R1… Looked like GP1.
Tim


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Another Silver P in my town of 70,000 humans*

Met a couple (could be on here) Chastity and Marquis parking their Phaeton this morning. I was almost late for a call at work, but stopped to shake hands and congratulate them on their great taste. Hopefully will see them again... the car looked road weary and I didn't check the plate to see if they were local.

If they are, time to start a club.

-BD

Edit: arithmetic error removed.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

G5GED, M56 couple of days ago around 3:30-4PM, I dropped in behind you then filtered onto sharston link whilst you went straight on...


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

07 black Phaeton in Eastleigh this morning about 10


----------



## zoltan99 (Jul 22, 2013)

On Haven Avenue in Redwood City, CA in my Purple V8 Phaeton (OK, 'Nocturne Aubergine' V8 Phaeton), waving at you in your Silver Phaeton with the european-market yellow rear turn signal as you pulled into a lot on Haven. You flashed your lights and waved. The yellow signals look nice and provide a better looking contrast when turning, in my opinion, than the NAR-spec red I have in mine.
Did you facelift the front at all? I couldn't tell in the moment but the silver looks nice and clean. I would have stopped to talk, but I was working on getting a part machined and couldn't spare the time.

Sent from my Moto MAXX using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Just spotted a black Phaeton parked up on the A446, between Bassett's pole and Archers. Anyone on here?

Elliot.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Yesterday (25/01/16) saw a really nice silver one of a hue I've not seen in the flesh before - had a hint of bronze in it. Turned into Horseguards Road off The Mall at about 0920. Reg was ** BBC. So... I imagine maybe owned/driven by someone who might not frequent this forum.....

Mike


----------



## Callsignviper12 (Dec 9, 2015)

*North Carolina*

Just when I thought I was the only Phaeton in my little town of Sanford, another pops up. Stopped in to talk with the owner but was told they just bought the car and dropped it off for tinting. I asked the tech if he had ever tinted this particular model and he said no. I told him to use LOTS of towels and as little water as possible for all the electronics under the rear window. I just confused him so I left. 

Me on the right, the unknown owner on the right.








[/url]20160119_092728 by Bay Surfin, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## keveola (May 5, 2015)

*Enjoying some fine Tex-Mex?*

Visiting Ft Worth, Texas, over the next couple of days. Spotted my first Phaeton "in the wild," parked at Joe T Garcia's restaurant during lunch. Black V-8.


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Two sightings in two days!!!!
Yesterday, a grey 54 reg going up brook street in Colchester about 10:30, and today a black 56 reg in Boxted Road, Colchester around 08:50
I think this is to torment me as i'm selling my car!

Stefan


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark red/magenta P0 or P1 with aftermarket LED running lights, going east on Keswick Road in Lancaster at about 1615 today. I was going west..... but traffic was a bit awkward and I don't think you saw me....

M


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Silver Phaeton heading up the A5 from Weeford Island to Wall Island on the edge of Lichfield yesterday afternoon. Didn't catch the number plate and unfortunately I wasn't in mine.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

New to me ( never seen before ) Black P (JB 02 SBB) Accrington Aldi yesterday, guy drove away just as I was walking out so didn't get chance to say hi...


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

MX55 *** Black GP3, today ~ 2PM M55 eastbound onto M6 south, you left to join M61, I carried on south to work.


----------



## bobster1969 (Apr 18, 2015)

*silver oxo*

silver gp2 2010 end of reg was oxo
passing through doncaster

car pulled in behind we have each other the look of wow theirs a phaeton then went different directions.

its so funny that because you never see many when you do at first you doubt yourself and think its another Passat but when you realize you have a beeming smile..:wave:


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

13 plate black Phaeton parked on Francis Street, Victoria, London SW1. I walked past it at 0845 today. Anyone here?

M


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

A couple more spotted. 

One I glanced as it drove past the pub last week, 27/3/16 around 19:30. It was a grey 59 plate driving through Kings Bromley. 

And then another spotted late last night heading up the A511 into Woodville from Swadlincote. It was on a private plate, 5 characters long but I can't recall it and couldn't make out the colour. (At night and raining).


----------



## lauchiemb (May 10, 2013)

*Ha*

Two Phaetons spotted in Lytham, Lancashire UK. Both 2009 SWB. Parked together and owners chatting - must have been me and my Phaeton Buddy yesterday!


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Silver Phaeton in Lancaster tonight around 20:30. I don't know the area at all but it was near the train station. Just glimpsed the back of it turning off the main road as I joined it a little further back.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Silver GP0, DE06 *** M60 Bredbury to Bury, started off him in front but he tucked in behind me for most of the route....


----------



## dragonxpress (Apr 20, 2016)

entwisi said:


> Silver GP0, DE06 *** M60 Bredbury to Bury, started off him in front but he tucked in behind me for most of the route....


That'd be me then  wasn't sure if it was another Phaeton behind me (damn Passat's look VERY similar and you had a comic relief cone on the front grill?) did you flash me from behind ? Thought you were letting another car through ... tucked in behind trying to work out what model you had ! I'm guesing your name's Ian E ? Nice to 'meet' you anyway - I do the same route everyday until end of July. Be good to meet up sometime for a coffee, I'm sure you know of Mike from Rammy on here ?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> Silver GP0, DE06 *** M60 Bredbury to Bury, started off him in front but he tucked in behind me for most of the route....


That's Peter aka DragonXpress


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

A friend of mine saw a White Phaeton going through Dorchester, Ontario this past week.

I've never seen a white one. Only mine, Bruce's, Steve's, and some guy on the 401.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

phaetonjohn said:


> A friend of mine saw a White Phaeton going through Dorchester, Ontario this past week.
> 
> I've never seen a white one. Only mine, Bruce's, Steve's, and some guy on the 401.
> 
> ...


Here's my favourite picture of a white one

<a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/user/n968412L/media/P1040422A_zpsa3b647da.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx354/n968412L/P1040422A_zpsa3b647da.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo P1040422A_zpsa3b647da.jpg"/></a>


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

n968412L said:


> Here's my favourite picture of a white one
> 
> <a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/user/n968412L/media/P1040422A_zpsa3b647da.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx354/n968412L/P1040422A_zpsa3b647da.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo P1040422A_zpsa3b647da.jpg"/></a>


Haha that picture never gets old!!!

Thanks Mike!

-John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

phaetonjohn said:


> Haha that picture never gets old!!!
> 
> Thanks Mike!
> 
> -John


Ha - OK, second favourite photo of my favourite white phaeton. And I spotted Frank's car in it too....

<a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/user/n968412L/media/WP_20160505_11_33_05_Pro_zpso6qyywfq.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx354/n968412L/WP_20160505_11_33_05_Pro_zpso6qyywfq.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo WP_20160505_11_33_05_Pro_zpso6qyywfq.jpg"/></a>


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

n968412L said:


> Ha - OK, second favourite photo of my favourite white phaeton. And I spotted Frank's car in it too....
> 
> <a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/user/n968412L/media/WP_20160505_11_33_05_Pro_zpso6qyywfq.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx354/n968412L/WP_20160505_11_33_05_Pro_zpso6qyywfq.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo WP_20160505_11_33_05_Pro_zpso6qyywfq.jpg"/></a>


Haha, I like that one too! 

-John


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

I did give a quick flash, I always look at the bonnet close lines, on the P they come to the front grill, on a passat they stay on the edge of the bonnet.  Yep, Know mike and we have met up before a few times now. Its actually a Remembrance poppy that I keep on as my Dad lost lots of friends during WW2 out in Ceylon etc. 

I do shifts and it was an unusual time for me to travel as I was late out that day as my relief shift were all stuck in the M6 horrors. I'm normally coming through there about 15:30 when on earliest. 

My cars a relative low spec, 3.0 TDI, I have had it remapped though. I'm just about to pass the point where I've driven more miles than everyone else though ( bought at 71K, just over 140K now 3 years later)


----------



## dragonxpress (Apr 20, 2016)

entwisi said:


> I did give a quick flash, I always look at the bonnet close lines, on the P they come to the front grill, on a passat they stay on the edge of the bonnet.  Yep, Know mike and we have met up before a few times now. Its actually a Remembrance poppy that I keep on as my Dad lost lots of friends during WW2 out in Ceylon etc.
> 
> I do shifts and it was an unusual time for me to travel as I was late out that day as my relief shift were all stuck in the M6 horrors. I'm normally coming through there about 15:30 when on earliest.
> 
> My cars a relative low spec, 3.0 TDI, I have had it remapped though. I'm just about to pass the point where I've driven more miles than everyone else though ( bought at 71K, just over 140K now 3 years later)


Just when I thought there weren't many on the roads my car's twin comes charging up the rear, lights ablazing ! Sorry about mistaking the poppy for a nose cone ... might 'bump' into you again when you're on the early shift again as I normally leave about 3.15 - 3.30pm each day.

Not sure what you mean by low spec as I thought they were well specced to begin with, though mine doesn't even have a power boot ! I've only had mine a few weeks with 73k but really loving it, if only I can sort the sat nav issue out I will be really chuffed !

Changed my AGM battery last week and everything seems to have settled down (apart from Sat Nav) and meeting Mike again on Friday for a coffee and a scan to hopefully confirm this.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Just had a silver Phaeton 2 or 3 cars behind me on the A51 (between Lichfield and Rugeley) 15 minutes ago. I must admit I thought it was a Passat from the odd glimpse I'd had of it in the rear view mirror until it pulled into the left hand filter lane to head into Longdon and I saw the front end properly. Funnily enough there's also a black 09 plate parked outside a garage a little further up the road, not sure if it's one of their personal cars or it hasn't been prepped for sale yet. I'll perhaps pop in over the weekend. 

And a slightly different 'spotted'. Pistonheads put a post on Facebook yesterday which mentioned the Phaeton, a quick browse through the comments and a few owners had commented.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black Phaeton travelling south east on B6232 Haslingden Grane at about 1630 today. I was in white one going the other way. Closing velocity and traffic (and old eyesight) conspired against me spotting the number plate....

M


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Blue Phaeton, Sunderland today. Seen on the Broadway going towards city centree opposite the Wavendon pub around 1:15 pm.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Black Phaeton in Lichfield city centre on Saturday (28th), I believe the reg number ended in AGF. Unfortunately I was in a Nissan Pathfinder rather than my Phaeton.


----------



## johnnyjiang (Feb 24, 2014)

Here in Dresden, too many Phaetons to list!


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Dark Phaeton (dark grey, I think) travelling out of Patley Bridge towards Summerbridge North Yorkshire at 3:15 pm yesterday.


----------



## Arocosia (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes that was definitely me with the family on holiday. We had come from Grassington and were doing a sort of circular route back to Haworth via Harrogate. First time I have been spotted on the thread!


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

I was in a dark Blue Vectra estate and actually only spotted you because I'd missed a turn. I'd been on business at the industrial estate in Summerbrige and usually take the turn about a mile or so before Pately Bridge to get back to the A1 through Ripon. I turned around at the first junction in Pately Bridge so you will have passed me while I was turning.

Noting your location - I believe that my V8 was in your neck of the woods a couple of owners ago.

It's a small world!


----------



## stefanuk (Jul 7, 2010)

Spotted a blue '58' reg in B&Q, hythe, Colchester last Sunday around pm.

Stefan


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black 10 plate GP2 in Lookers Blackburn car park on Friday 10/6 at about 1030.... no sign of an owner. Maybe it was waiting for Lookers to improve it.....


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

n968412L said:


> Black 10 plate GP2 in Lookers Blackburn car park on Friday 10/6 at about 1030.... no sign of an owner. Maybe it was waiting for Lookers to repaint its doors.....


^^ fixed it for you ^^


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> ^^ fixed it for you ^^


:thumbup:


----------



## 1nK (May 17, 2012)

is it just me or are phaetons alot more rare in the US compared to Europe?

Anyway i just purchased one and have never seen one on the road here in Florida, however i am now always on the lookout for one! Such a beautiful beast!


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

1nK said:


> is it just me or are phaetons alot more rare in the US compared to Europe?
> 
> Anyway i just purchased one and have never seen one on the road here in Florida, however i am now always on the lookout for one! Such a beautiful beast!


Bang on! Super rare in NAR... Common in ROW, mainly Europe.
Congrats on your buy!

-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

phaetonjohn said:


> Bang on! Super rare in NAR... Common in ROW, mainly Europe.



Hi John... not sure that "common" is quite the right descriptor..... less than 2k of them in UK.... that's not many between 60M people... It's always feel special when I see one.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

n968412L said:


> Hi John... not sure that "common" is quite the right descriptor..... less than 2k of them in UK.... that's not many between 60M people... It's always feel special when I see one.


Hey Mike!

I shoulda put "more common than NAR, but still uncommon"
All Phaeton owners are special! 

-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I usually spend around 3 or 4 weeks a year in the UK, and I've seen more Phaetons there than I have here. Bentleys are common as muck here compared to Phaetons!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

invisiblewave said:


> Bentleys are common as muck here compared to Phaetons!


Same here - I see more Bentleys. I see lots of Bentlys in central London... hardly ever a Phaeton....


----------



## dragonxpress (Apr 20, 2016)

n968412L said:


> Same here - I see more Bentleys. I see lots of Bentlys in central London... hardly ever a Phaeton....


Exactly what somebody said to me yesterday, funny as I don't see many of either - must be due to the fact that I visit 'the wrong side of town'


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Phaeton seen today at 18:27 driving past the Queens Head in Cullercoats towards Tynemouth.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Black GP2 P4 TSR M60 this morning from ~ Ashton to Stockport 



> All Phaeton owners are special!


Funny you say that my teachers used to say the same... Ians very "Special" 

its a funny thing in the UK, I can go months not seeing anyone then I might see 3 in a week. Def see more Bentleys than P's though.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

You have my sympathies for having to travel on the M60 through Stockport in the morning.


----------



## dragonxpress (Apr 20, 2016)

Hear ! Hear ! I do that route every morning and it is a complete b**l ache!


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Shift work FTW!

usually hitting Stockport ~ 6:20 AM so its not too bad


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It seems to be noticeably worse every time I come home. Years (and years) ago, I used to travel from Hyde to Trafford Park every day and the first real holdup was always the queue for Barton Bridge.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Silver GP3 a few cars ahead of me around 10AM yesterday, going up the A513 between Kings Bromley and Alrewas and then up the A38. Couldn't clock the reg but it wasn't one I've seen around before.


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Hehe



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

phaetonjohn said:


> Hehe


Different grills and rear lights -but both look very nice!

M


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

n968412L said:


> Different grills and rear lights -but both look very nice!
> 
> M


Thanks Mike!
I have better paint.... But Bruce has better everything else.
His grill is nicer, wood is nicer, wheels are nicer, and everything works on his lol

-John


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

phaetonjohn said:


> Thanks Mike!
> I have better paint.... But Bruce has better everything else.
> His grill is nicer, wood is nicer, wheels are nicer, and everything works on his lol
> 
> ...


I think I prefer your grill. I've never seen one like it in the flesh.... all the GB ones are like Bruce's.. as far as I know...


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

n968412L said:


> I think I prefer your grill. I've never seen one like it in the flesh.... all the GB ones are like Bruce's.. as far as I know...


I like Bruce's more... Edgier. If that's a word.
I want to say that it has more edges... I like that more.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Phaeton seen driving west along Beach Road, North Shields, between Tynemouth pool and Billy Mill roundabout early afternoon on Monday last - the 18th July - through the roadworks. I was going the opposite way towards the coast and - again - wasn't in my Phaeton.


----------



## bjoroy (Mar 2, 2016)

*That was me!*

Forgive me for changing the thread slightly. As there are only 20 (!) Phaetons in all of Norway my chances of spotting one is minimal. I did however roll by a window and caught a glimpse of this beauty


----------



## dragonxpress (Apr 20, 2016)

Black Phaeton *** AUX spotted on Derby Way in the centre of Bury Town Centre - definitely not Mike ! I was in the wife's Black BMW X5 though


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark grey or brown Phaeton with a very expensive number plate; three letters and ending in just 1. Going north over Haslingden Grane (B6232) at about 1100 this morning. I think you then went east on the M65 or into Blackburn. I was about four cars behind, and went west on the M65.

Mike


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Phaeton going south on A19 at Testo's roundabout on Tuesday (23rd) at about 1.20pm. Left the roundabout behind me in a dark blue Vectra estate.


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Been away for a fortnight and for some reason my phone wouldn't load the editor so couldn't post at the time

spotted two Ps a 3.2 V6 petrol black GP0 parked on the road opposite the south Pier Blackpool

another silver debaged with private plate parked about 20 yds from mine on Broughton retail park nr Chester on the day I picked min e up from the gearbox service..


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

Black one in Peterhead, parked, think it was GP0.


----------



## Wobegong01 (Jun 26, 2015)

Saw a black one with black aftermarket wheels in St Albans parked up on Saturday evening. Think plate started with MK9..


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Silver Phaeton seen today at 13:25 on the road from the Metro centre which goes through Dunston in Gateshead. 

I was behind you in my Phaeaton.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Black Phaeton parked up just off Eastern Avenue in Lichfield today. Only just caught a glimpse of the front as I passed but think the plate started KV55.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

A black "55" reg Phaeton followed me from the New York roundabout down past Rake Lane hospital in Whitley Bay 15:50 on Monday (12th). I turned right at the next roundabout and it went straight over. Got a look at the back as it went by but no engine identifier on it.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black or very dark blue Phaeton seen on the same stretch of road as in my above post seen today about 16:30. May have been a LWB. Reg number ended in "PUL". Seem to recall seeing it, or the plate on something else, before.

I thought Phaetons were rare? I'm seeing them everywhere!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dark Phaeton on the M60 going on to the M61 at about 1700 on Friday 23/9. Nice private plate.....


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Silver 58 plate going into Manchester at about 1140 today (16/10/16) down Rochdale Road - we were close by in the traffic from Victoria Avenue to Ancoats....


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Phaeton taxi in Tunbridge Wells at 11am today. I followed it for a couple of miles whilst on the hunt for fuel.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Saw another black Phaeton driving over the Tyne Bridge, southbound at 10:40 this morning.


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Fredrick*

first one Ive seen in the US for years 
Black with Performace wheels
E 8th St, Frederick, MD,


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

plastech said:


> first one Ive seen in the US for years
> Black with Performace wheels
> E 8th St, Frederick, MD,


It's always nice to see another one because that's when you realize you're not completely alone. Lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Silver, private plate in Preston station car park. I could describe the parking slot you were in... but probably no need.... there were only two Phaetons in the car park... yours and mine!


----------



## pscocoa (Jan 17, 2010)

Silver 10 plate at Lapland UK, Ascot on 20th December and Silver 12 plate on M60 Stockport near M67 on 21st December.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Black Phaeton heading along Bridge Street towards the High Street in Burton at 15:25 yesterday. Was too far away to clock the plate.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Silver Phaeton travelling south between Cullercoats and Tynemouth on the seafront road at 5:10pm today. I think the reg number ended in 'UL'

I was the person being dragged along in the same direction by an overly enthusiastic Spaniel who was desperate to get to the beach.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Black Phaeton heading South on the M11 coming up to the junction with the M25, just after 1400 today. Believe the plate started 'A18' but I was heading North so only caught a glimpse.


----------



## Raven23c (Apr 8, 2016)

That will have been me. 



AJL44 said:


> Silver Phaeton travelling south between Cullercoats and Tynemouth on the seafront road at 5:10pm today. I think the reg number ended in 'UL'
> 
> I was the person being dragged along in the same direction by an overly enthusiastic Spaniel who was desperate to get to the beach.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

I think I clocked a blue Phaeton on the roundabout at the end of the A69 at Newcastle at around 13:55 yesterday, the 13th. It came off the roundabout and headed along the West Road towards the city centre.

I'm not totally sure it was a Phaeton so I may be wrong; it had what looked like the Challenge wheels on which was what caught my attention and on second look the rear door windows looked like those on a Phaeton.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Phaeton spotted this morning at 10:05 at the Silverlink roundabout on the A19/A1058. It took the slip road onto the 1058 towards Newcastle.


----------



## Dr Wood (Jul 1, 2014)

*North East Phaeton*

I drive the A19, Tyne Bridge and Coast Road regularly but looking at the times/dates of your posts they couldn't have been me.

Mine's a 58 plate in black, DRL's always on, usually in the Newcastle conurbation at weekends.

Keep an eye out for me!


----------



## TimBz (Feb 29, 2016)

AJL44 sighting on 14 Feb it could have been me as I was in that area in the morning.
Mine is Black, with private plate on Challenge alloys.


----------



## W8CMP (Mar 20, 2004)

Black Phaeton 3.0 TDI heading London bound on the A12 near Leyton at 7:30am on Tuesday 20th February 2017. 

I was driving a Golf as my P is in for a new Turbo :-(

Chris


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr Wood said:


> I drive the A19, Tyne Bridge and Coast Road regularly but looking at the times/dates of your posts they couldn't have been me.
> 
> Mine's a 58 plate in black, DRL's always on, usually in the Newcastle conurbation at weekends.
> 
> Keep an eye out for me!


I will do!

I note your location is Whitley Bay - I'm in Cullercoats.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

TimBz said:


> AJL44 sighting on 14 Feb it could have been me as I was in that area in the morning.
> Mine is Black, with private plate on Challenge alloys.


The one I think I saw was definitely blue and was on the previous day, the 13th. Mine is Reflex Silver with dark rear windows. There are no engine ID badges on the boot lid. Flash if you see me.

I don't drive it every day - weekends and Monday's when not at work - and it's usually easy to spot due to it making very 'strong' progress everywhere!


----------



## Dr Wood (Jul 1, 2014)

Yeah I'm only here usually at weekends I use the car to travel to London and back every week. I saw a silver phaeton in Thursday a little before 1200 just heading under the a19 outside Backworth heading towards Killingworth was that you?


----------



## TimBz (Feb 29, 2016)

Today at 530 I saw a dark Phaeton with LED DRL's through the rain heading towards Asda at Benton from Holystone just past the Rising Sun country park entrance. I was heading in the opposite direction after just getting diesel at that Asda. Anyone we know. Didn't catch the reg plate.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Silver Phaeton heading through Melton Mowbray yesterday, going through the crossroads by the college. Would have been around 14:30ish but didn't catch the plate as it was travelling perpendicular to me.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr Wood said:


> Yeah I'm only here usually at weekends I use the car to travel to London and back every week. I saw a silver phaeton in Thursday a little before 1200 just heading under the a19 outside Backworth heading towards Killingworth was that you?


Nope, definitely wasn't me.


----------



## Dr Wood (Jul 1, 2014)

TimBz said:


> Today at 530 I saw a dark Phaeton with LED DRL's through the rain heading towards Asda at Benton from Holystone just past the Rising Sun country park entrance. I was heading in the opposite direction after just getting diesel at that Asda. Anyone we know. Didn't catch the reg plate.


Yeah that was me!


----------



## TimBz (Feb 29, 2016)

Clocked another dark Phaeton (60-plate) with the newer front, parked outside the splendid Indian restaurant in Dinnington, Nothumberland today at approx. 530pm


----------



## UK_Ed (Jan 13, 2017)

Haven't seen a single other phaeton on the roads other than mine until yesterday - a black 08 in central Birmingham. Did a triple take because usually I do a double take and it's always a Passat 

I'm Solihull so wondering how many might be around the area...


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

UK_Ed said:


> Haven't seen a single other phaeton on the roads other than mine until yesterday - a black 08 in central Birmingham. Did a triple take because usually I do a double take and it's always a Passat
> 
> I'm Solihull so wondering how many might be around the area...


Yes - that's exactly what I do too.... something flares in the brain... you look, look again and it's nearly always a passat...then just occasionally it's the real thing!


----------



## TimBz (Feb 29, 2016)

Clocked yet another P on Tuesday outside a property near Gosforth. Parked. Afternoon. Silver. Private plate, Dark rear windows, possibly a LWB on I think it was also on Helios alloys.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Clocked a dark blue or black Phaeton this morning around 9:25 (might have been 9:35) travelling north on the A19. It had just passed the South Shields turnoff and was heading towards the Tyne Tunnel.


----------



## SoundsoftheSuburbs (Jan 17, 2017)

*Spotted in Evanston, Illinois*


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Saw a Phaeton that matched my own this afternoon, black on Helios wheels, parked up on Horsefair in Rugeley at 12:35. Reg VN56 ZFR, caught me off guard as I was creeping through the traffic.


----------



## B1RMA (Nov 1, 2014)

Black Phaeton heading South past Petersfield on the A3 last Saturday about 2-3 pm, I was on a very noisy black Harley going the other way.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Black Phaeton spotted just now (06:30) heading South down the A51 into the top of Lichfield, I was heading the other way. Plate began DG09...


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Shiny black Phaeton driving up Byker bank in Newcastle at about 13:20hrs today. It went over the roundabout at the bypass at top and to the mini roundabout immediately after. Looked like it was turning right up Byker High Street after that.

I was coming out of the Byker Wall 50 yards or so down the bank in my P.


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

AJL44 said:


> Shiny black Phaeton driving up Byker bank in Newcastle at about 13:20hrs today. It went over the roundabout at the bypass at top and to the mini roundabout immediately after. Looked like it was turning right up Byker High Street after that.
> 
> I was coming out of the Byker Wall 50 yards or so down the bank in my P.


Are you Ant? Or Dec?


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

arthurgodsake said:


> Are you Ant? Or Dec?


Neither, I'm pleased to report!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

My apologies to the driver of the immaculate 06 plate silver Phaeton that was queuing for fuel at Tesco in Bury earlier today. I'm the annoying prat who tapped on your window to tell you what an immaculate car you had. Your smile and nods were gracious... but I really should have understood that cocooned in leather and wood you didn't want the local northern oiks rapping on your window..... but it does look an immaculate car!

Hope we see each other again...

Mike


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Black, private plate starting N7 just emerging from Hercules Road onto Westminster Bridge Road in Lambeth today at about 0820. I didn't wave as I wasn't in my Phaeton... so I would have been a bit self-conscious....

Mike


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Very clean, black 12 plate Phaeton parked up on the A460 between Rugeley and Brereton just now. Seems to have been a few round here lately.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just seen a black 08 plate Phaeton diesel parked nose-to-nose with my W12 at the gearbox place (North East coast area, just off the A19) when I was in there getting something out of it. I was in my V8 so three Phaetons in the same place for a few minutes. The guy at the garage said they have 'more' (how many I don't know) coming in over the next few days!

Also saw another black Phaeton on the Broadway Cullercoats a couple of hours ago - I've seen that one before though and is perhaps the one in the gearbox place.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Two Phaetons seen today. 

First a black Phaeton turning into John Street in Cullercoats by the Rocket Garage roundabout at !0:13 this morning.

Another black one seen at 2 pm traveling east towards South Shields approaching the roadworks at the A19 fly-over.

And the Silver one I've seen before which belongs to a member here passing the Blue Reef aquarium in Tynemouth at 5pm when I was out with the dog!


----------



## TimBz (Feb 29, 2016)

Spotted a P today at about 4.50pm near the Hastings Pub/Fuel Station, heading into Seaton Delaval. Private plate beginning with V. I was heading in the opposite direction in a black Infiniti, so you prob didn't notice me. I clocked you though :laugh:


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

I couldn't believe it: spotted a silver V8 with Connecticut plates on South Main St. in my little piece of nowhere Virginia. It's graduation weekend at the local university so lots of out-of-towners filling the roads.

Steven


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Spotted in the midlands today.... mine's the clean one in the middle!

<a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/user/n968412L/media/WP_20170505_13_50_15_Pro_zpsel8qy71j.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx354/n968412L/WP_20170505_13_50_15_Pro_zpsel8qy71j.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo WP_20170505_13_50_15_Pro_zpsel8qy71j.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Mine's the one with half the cylinders of the group


----------



## Raven23c (Apr 8, 2016)

TimBz said:


> Spotted a P today at about 4.50pm near the Hastings Pub/Fuel Station, heading into Seaton Delaval. Private plate beginning with V. I was heading in the opposite direction in a black Infiniti, so you prob didn't notice me. I clocked you though :laugh:


That was me, there seems to be a few of us around the coast.


----------



## SoundsoftheSuburbs (Jan 17, 2017)

Spotted on 24 March 2017 near Northwestern University campus in Evanston, Illinois, USA.

W12 driving with 'environmental' plates...


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Phaeton seen at 1pm today in Sunderland. It was crossing the roundabout at the bottom of the Broadway by the petrol station and heading up the bank past the Wavendon pub which is being renovated. I'm guessing it's almost certainly the one which lives very close to there as its usual space was empty when I passed by. 

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raven23c (Apr 8, 2016)

A smart looking black '60' registration Phaeton spotted passing Spanish City in Whitley Bay on Saturday 20th May at 13:15.


----------



## desantj (May 26, 2013)

*Spotted on I-95 N North of DC's Beltway*

On Monday, 22 May 2017, around 1545 (3:45 PM)...

You: Silver Phaeton, Maryland license tag (couldn't get complete tag number), in right lane of 4 heading north towards Baltimore from the Washington, DC Beltway.

Me: Black 2004 Phaeton, beige interior, Virginia license tag, vanity plate Vet(eran), 32YR AF, came up behind you in right lane. I took the Powder Mill Road exit to the right, beeped horn several times and waved as I got alongside you :wave:. Frame around my rear tag said AIR FORCE RETIRED but don't believe you would've seen it.

I'd not seen this particular one before that I can recall and I've been driving my Phaeton in and around the DC-MD-VA area since I got it in July 2007. Most of the ones I used to see routinely are now gone. I've seen a few Phaetons overseas during my business trips...last one was in Seoul, South Korea on the highway from Seoul to Incheon International Airport back in November 2016. It had LED-style daytime running lights and the taillights were different as well, so I presume it's newer than 2006.

Regards to all! Jim (retired USAF Chief Master Sergeant [E-9], active duty 1974-2006, now a Dept of Defense civilian employee)


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Just seen a dark blue.......wait for it.....V8 Phaeton travelling North through the Tyne Tunnel. Time was 16:20. Plate was T8 CBE.

If it's anyone here (I don't think there are any other V8 owners here though) I was the bloke in the silver one who flashed you in when you were joining the tunnel entrance and followed you through. 

So two of the approximately 14 UK V8 Phaetons were in the same place at the same time!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## desantj (May 26, 2013)

*Making Good Time on DC's Beltway, 6 June 2017*

You: Grey (with a bluish tint? Maybe a Pearl color?) Phaeton, around 2:20 pm, headed around the top of the Beltway (from I-270 spur towards I-95 North and Joint Base Andrews). I couldn't catch up to you to see your license tag, so I'm not certain what state or province you're from. You seemed familiar with the roadway, though, as you took advantage of openings in moderately heavy (normal) traffic to get up to 70 mph or so. I trailed you until you stayed on the Beltway past the I-95 interchange - last time I saw you, you were in the far left lane and moving along smartly!

I was in my Golf TDi and couldn't seem to catch many openings to try and catch up. eace:

Yours was the first Phaeton I'd seen in that color, but I'll admit I haven't gone through all the pages of this thread, especially before many of the pictures disappeared.

Regards! JRD


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Shiny black Phaeton travelling through Seaton Delaval at 17:15 today - seen the car a few times. I was in my W12 travelling in the opposite direction. Would have flashed the lights but I only just noticed you as you passed by. I was too engrossed in looking for fault lights and such like at the time!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Two in the last few days*

First in Stockholm parked on Hornsgatan at about 1600 on Monday 5 June:

<a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/user/n968412L/media/WP_20170605_15_28_27_Pro_zpswbdpta8p.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx354/n968412L/WP_20170605_15_28_27_Pro_zpswbdpta8p.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo WP_20170605_15_28_27_Pro_zpswbdpta8p.jpg"/></a>

Second on the quayside at Tyne Port North Shields, today. Nice black 55 plates with 17" Inspirations.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

n968412L said:


> Second on the quayside at Tyne Port North Shields, today. Nice black 55 plates with 17" Inspirations.


I'm sure that that must be the one i mentioned in the post prior to yours. Seen it a few times round here.


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

n968412L said:


> First in Stockholm parked on Hornsgatan at about 1600 on Monday 5 June:
> 
> <a href="http://s771.photobucket.com/user/n968412L/media/WP_20170605_15_28_27_Pro_zpswbdpta8p.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i771.photobucket.com/albums/xx354/n968412L/WP_20170605_15_28_27_Pro_zpswbdpta8p.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo WP_20170605_15_28_27_Pro_zpswbdpta8p.jpg"/></a>


Wow! Recides in Ydre, the least populated county in southern Sweden, less than 4000. Must be high on the list of most Phaeton-dense counties. 

/Lennart


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

A bumper edition since I'm fairly new on here and have some catching up to do, in reverse chronological order:

A silver Phaeton with a reg starting LC55, exiting Edzell, Angus through the Dalhousie Arch on the afternoon of Sun 4th June. I was in my silver Citroen C5 [X7] (Phaeton getting post-purchase check out by another garage at the time) heading the other way.

Another silver Phaeton, reg starting OV05 or OY05 turning off the southbound A90 a few miles north of Dundee on the morning of Fri 26th May. I was a couple of cars behind in my friend's grey Audi A4 [B6] Avant.

This is so, so vague but what the heck: One or two black Phaetons, the second one definitely a 59-reg and the first one either an 09 or a 59 (the same one I saw later?), both on the afternoon of Wed 23rd May traveling northbound on the M40, though I can't recall near where. I had my mind on the traffic on an unfamiliar road hence the vagueness of the above, and can't say anything with any more certainty other than the fact I was in my newly-procured black Phaeton LWB with reg KR06FJC and no engine badging, gradually overtaking the first car/time and overtaken by the second.

A black GP3 Phaeton that I want to say was a 61-reg but in truth I have forgotten as I was somewhat preoccupied with what I was just about to do. You were heading into Tolworth along Red Lion Road on the afternoon of Tues 22nd May. I was the sweaty (don't often get that kind of weather back up North), scruffy mess, staring at your car, walking the other way and en route to viewing and buying my very own Phaeton 

John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Very shiny black one, with a flag on the bonnet and a reg that looked like G C. No numbers. Going west along Argyle Street in Glasgow at about 1850 today. Could it be Glasgow's mayor??

M


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Forgot to mention I followed a V10 diesel down the A3 last Friday. It had the numberplate "V10 PAX". Any ideas? 

(I was in a silver CL so you probably didn't look twice...)


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Harry,

Yes, that was me, leaving the RHS Wisley gardens... PAX=Paximus, naturally. I did see you but I didn't like to make an issue of it! 

Have been driving the other cars lately (nothing posh, it's just a hobby in which I pay a lot of road tax and pay crippling repair charges and somehow still smile), but on the A3 it was the turn of the P. It is becoming rare to see another one down in Wessex, apart from two or three regulars visiting owners' relatives from time to time.

Chris


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

I must say... I am quite jealous of all the Phaeton spottings. So rare over here. And if there is one, you'd probably never see it because you're fighting through road raging drivers trying to change lanes. 
Most bets on Canada seem to be driven by either really old women or pastors. One or the other. Rarely both!! Hehe

- John 

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Paximus said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> Yes, that was me, leaving the RHS Wisley gardens... PAX=Paximus, naturally. I did see you but I didn't like to make an issue of it!
> 
> ...


Well, I think you were probably going to Wisley since I spotted you heading south around the Wimbledon/New Malden part of the A3 

As for repairs, my CL was running without ABS or ESP on that occasion thanks to a dodgy ABS ring...

Let me know if you ever fancy a big-engined Phaeton GTG


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

Spotted at Autohaus Edinburgh on Tues 13th June: a silver 3.2 with reg OV04 UZK










I'm your new Autohaus Phaeton 3.2 non-identical twin


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Sainsburys Garthdee, Aberdeen*

Ok, this is getting ridiculous 

A silver GP3 Phaeton (reg starting GU63??) exiting Sainsbury's Garthdee, Aberdeen about 9.45pm on Sun 18th June. I was in the black GP0 with reg. KR06FJC coming the other way. You looked as surprised to see me as I was you!

I know we're supposed to notice more of a car once we get one ourselves, but I've been a Phaeton spotter since 2003 and I could swear my average up until a month ago was at most about half a Phaeton per year (which is still a lot of car). Even excluding my trip down south and my visit to a VW indie, I've seen 3 in NE Scotland in just over 3 weeks 

John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

TheWhale said:


> Ok, this is getting ridiculous
> 
> A silver GP3 Phaeton (reg starting GU63??) exiting Sainsbury's Garthdee, Aberdeen about 9.45pm on Sun 18th June. I was in the black GP0 with reg. KR06FJC coming the other way. You looked as surprised to see me as I was you!
> 
> ...


yes...even after nine years of ownership... it's still a surprise when I see one in the wild....


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Another spotted on the way home from work this evening, a black GP3 this time. Reg was DA12 EDR, you were on the A513 from Alrewas to Tamworth, just after Elford village.


----------



## Wobegong01 (Jun 26, 2015)

Silver one at Markyate on A5 parked up, interesting plate - PH63TON! Must be a fan I am guessing.... Also a late black one seen a couple of times around Harpenden.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

Black GP3 ( new style rear lights ) P4T XX ( Pat? ) clockwise M60 early doors 6:20 ish this morning overtook me ( I was chilling on cruise at 70) 

Gave a little hands up and I think I saw a response...

First one I've seen in ages....


----------



## desantj (May 26, 2013)

*Virginia-based Phaeton*

Spotted another one I hadn't seen before...turning off the east-bound Dulles Toll Road and onto the HOV lanes towards Tysons Corner/Alexandria. Traffic on my normal exit onto the I-495 inner loop through Bethesda, Maryland was already backed up so I chose to go the opposite direction on the outer loop. That's when I spotted it... 

Virginia tag XAE-8608 or XAE-6806 (couldn't jot down the number as I was merging to my right into traffic approaching from the rear at speed)...color seemed like a cross of pearl and light blue. I passed alongside on his right and waved 3-4 seconds then pulled ahead so he'd see I was driving a Phaeton (black) as well. I got up to speed and managed to get around some lollygaggers in the traffic lanes, so I lost sight of him and he of me. 

I didn't see him again as I was headed to Laurel, Maryland from Virginia. (Arrived at work at 0230, departed the office at 1345 - I wanted to get home before traffic really got bad for a Friday in DC! Bad weather - thunderstorms - were setting in as well.)

Don't know if he's on the Forums here or not. I just added military rank decals on the lower corners of my back windshield - not too large but can be spotted.

Clicked over 175,000 miles right before I pulled into the driveway. I've owned it for 10 years as of 7 July, and got it with 20,750 miles on the odometer. It's not my daily driver anymore but it's on the road about 40% of the time.

Regards to all! JRD 

Jim D in MD and VA


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Silver Phaeton seen passing the Blackbird pub in Ponteland towards the roundabout in the centre of town at 11:50 this morning. I was travelling the opposite way in my Silver V8 and flashed the lights, don't know if the driver saw me. 

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black, SWB, diesel Phaeton seen in Beaconsfield car park in Tynemouth at 17:10 this evening. I have some pics but they obviously won't show up with the Photobox ridiculousness! 

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

I think I clocked a silver-grey Phaeton travelling East on the A1068 Cost Road past Silverlink roadworks at around 17:35hrs this evening. Would have been a later one than mine as it had the LED DRL's. I was in my V8 going the opposite way (slowly) through the roadworks. 

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Friend of mine spotted a black W12 at the Waterloo Airport today. Doubt the person is on here, but still cool nonetheless. 

Sent from my LG-M470 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

A first for me - I've just spotted two Phaeton's within literally two minutes and a mile of each other. With mine as well it must have been one of the most densely populated areas outside of Dresden!

First was a black LWB parked outside of Lichfield Trent Valley train station - reg DG09 EFA. 

The second was another black one, didn't catch the full reg as both myself and the other driver seemed to be doing a double take. Think the reg may have started XD55, you were just passing through the crossing by Tesco Extra.


----------



## dave-c (Mar 8, 2017)

just had a pleasant couple of weeks in SW Wales & spotted TWO Phaetons, both black - the first was heading (presumably) to Pembroke Dock & had two cycles on the roof whilst towing a caravan . the second was parked up in Llandeilo. Don't often see many P's, and had never seen one towing a caravan before.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Phaeton seen on Monday the 4th a few minutes after 11am I on the Broadway in Cullercoats travelling from Whitley Bay towards Tynemouth. 


Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Silver Phaeton spotted between Lichfield and Burntwood this morning at 10:45. Good plate on it - PH56 TON


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Black GP3 Phaeton, Hawick*

Black GP3 Phaeton with reg DF60 EAE, crossing the Albert Road bridge (A7) in Hawick, Scottish Borders on the afternoon of Sat 7th Oct.

I was on the nearside pavement walking in the same direction as you, and then pointing at your car telling my mate that's what my car is like


----------



## docwra (Aug 24, 2017)

Somewhat after the event but you never know - Silver/grey GP1 spotted just off the A428 near Cambridge on the Bourn Roundabout weekday lunchtime about 3 months ago.

Awesome exchange of "OMG" faces as he clearly hadnt seen another one in aaaaages either, I nearly drove straight over the roundabout :laugh:


----------



## allaheadfull (Jul 8, 2017)

*3.2 V6 and 4.2 V8*

Pictures here of my outgoing 3.2 V6 with 180,000 miles on it, and my 'new' 4.2 V8 with 95,000 miles on it

The 3.2 is for sale by the way


----------



## HDEN (Sep 13, 2016)

Afternoon all. I have a set of roof bars for my Phaeton that have been used all of twice and are just gathering dust in my attic. OEM VW parts (£300 new). Yours for £50, collection from Brighton & Hove area (UK), or Amersfoort area (Netherlands). Cheers, Hugh


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

allaheadfull said:


> Pictures here of my outgoing 3.2 V6 with 180,000 miles on it, and my 'new' 4.2 V8 with 95,000 miles on it


Put paddle shifters on the new one if it doesn't already have them. It transforms the V8 experience!


----------



## allaheadfull (Jul 8, 2017)

will try, is it a difficult to do?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

allaheadfull said:


> will try, is it a difficult to do?


congrats on the V8. When I last looked there were only 18 in the UK!

But don't the wheels on the V6 look better than they Helios on the V8...... I might be in a small minority here!

M


----------



## allaheadfull (Jul 8, 2017)

having looked on howmanyleft co.uk it said 7 for LWB (which mine are) and 5 for the normal one!

Just having the gearbox mended on the new one, and then I can sell the 3.2 one, webuyanycar has offered me 2000 for it, which is a shall but I can't afford to justify two of them on the drive.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

allaheadfull said:


> will try, is it a difficult to do?


No, easy-peasy, assuming the wiring is all in place as it is on the NA 2004 vehicles. They're about $300 here. You just plug them in and they work, some people had to adjust the transmission coding but I didn't.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

n968412L said:


> congrats on the V8. When I last looked there were only 18 in the UK!
> 
> But don't the wheels on the V6 look better than they Helios on the V8...... I might be in a small minority here!
> 
> M


Not that small! I almost posted the same thing. If it were me, assuming the load capacity is sufficient, I'd swap 'em before selling the other car.


----------



## allaheadfull (Jul 8, 2017)

The 17in are quite badly corroded, must admit the 19in look good, but give it crashy ride, think 18in's would be a good compromise..


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice looking GP3 V6TDI with the fantastic plate X1 BBC parked up on Savoy St, just off The Strand, this morning at about 0850. Got some pictures but don't know how to post them anymore....

M


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

> Got some pictures but don't know how to post them anymore....
> 
> M


Failing all else, I can add them to the re-hosting space I am using and put them up. That way they may not outlive me by 20 years, but at least they will be in the same boat as all the other photos!

I suspect the forum will eventually provide some space and hosting tools, if they can source the advertising revenue to go with it (that's not official, it's just my take).

Chris


----------



## dave-c (Mar 8, 2017)

HDEN said:


> Afternoon all. I have a set of roof bars for my Phaeton that have been used all of twice and are just gathering dust in my attic. OEM VW parts (£300 new). Yours for £50, collection from Brighton & Hove area (UK), or Amersfoort area (Netherlands). Cheers, Hugh


Would you accept paypal, and would you be prepared to post (at my cost) to Yorkshire, UK? 

Regards, Dave.


----------



## Samhain35 (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone see the Phaeton in the background of last week's Walking Dead?


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black '11' reg Phaeton seen about 1:20pm today in Whitley Bay. Travelling from Monkseaton and was on the Foxhunters pub roundabout. I came on the roundabout out behind you in my V8. 

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*A92 Inverbervie-Stonehaven, 5th Nov*

Silver GP3 Phaeton heading north on the A92 between Inverbervie and Stonehaven on lunchtime of Sun 5th November. I’m always having false alerts of GP3 front ends which turn out to be those of CCs so it wasn’t until 1.8 seconds prior to passing that I realised it definitely was a fellow Phaetoner, otherwise I’d have waved 
:wave:

Maybe you’re the same silver GP3 I saw back on 18th June in Sainsburys Garthdee if you have a long memory for shopping trips (or go back a page in this thread...)

John


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Montrose, Sun 26th Nov*

Silver GP3 Phaeton with reg. YK61UWS driving along Whites Place, Montrose in the early afternoon of Sunday 26th November.

That was me braving the 4c temperature, polishing the black GP0 Phaeton with reg. KR06FJC parked at the side of the road, and grinning when I realised what had just driven past 

Perhaps this was the same one in the post above since I didn't get the plate that time and they're sighted not too far apart...


----------



## HDEN (Sep 13, 2016)

HDEN said:


> Afternoon all. I have a set of roof bars for my Phaeton that have been used all of twice and are just gathering dust in my attic. OEM VW parts (£300 new). Yours for £50, collection from Brighton & Hove area (UK), or Amersfoort area (Netherlands). Cheers, Hugh


Roof bars have been sold. H


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Shiny black V10 on the A1 in Gateshead at 13:55 today. Turned off onto the A69.

I was in my W12.

You know who you are!!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I've not seen another Phaeton in the wild throughout the whole of 2018...


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

n968412L said:


> I've not seen another Phaeton in the wild throughout the whole of 2018...


I think the last time I saw one in the wild was 2015. Every other one I have seen has been at the dealer.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 19, 1999)

phaetonjohn said:


> A friend of mine saw a White Phaeton going through Dorchester, Ontario this past week.
> 
> I've never seen a white one. Only mine, Bruce's, Steve's, and some guy on the 401.
> 
> ...


Maybe some guy was some gal? I own 2...Markham!


----------



## phaetonjohn (Oct 24, 2014)

Caroline said:


> Maybe some guy was some gal? I own 2...Markham!


Very possible Caroline! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

A veritable flurry of Phaetii over the past few days!

Sunday 18th Feb (may have been the day before though), black Phaeton driving across the roundabout and down towards Sainsbury's in Whitley Bay. I was coming up from Sainsbury's in my W12.

Monday 19th Feb, a different black Phaeton with wheels removed on the hoist at Kwik Fit in Blyth. Seen just before 2pm

Today 21st Feb, no less than two Phaetii on the same stretch of road, a black one (possibly the one I saw in Kwik Fit) passing by Rake Lane hospital towards Whitley Bay and less than five minutes later a silver one turning off the A19 onto the road leading to Quadrant business park which goes past the same hospital. 

Phaetons must retire to the seaside in their old age


----------



## docwra (Aug 24, 2017)

Saw a silver/grey once driving towards Bourn in Cambridge about 1.30 this afternoon, on a K reg so assume is personal plate. Very clean and well looked after looking car


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

First sighting in the wild this year I think.... a silver 58 plate V6, 19" Helios rims, on the second floor of the car park at Piccadilly Station, Manchester. Parked up. I've parked on the same floor a bit nearer the exit ramp.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Phaeton in the queue for the KFC drive through at South Shields on Friday just gone (the 13th) at 19:30 hours.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

First one i’ve seen about for a while. Black 2010 V6 parked up in Manchester airport, I wasn’t in mine - didn’t fancy leaving it parked up in the little spaces waiting for door dents!


----------



## dave-c (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice shiny black one spotted in the Haverfordwest area of Pembrokeshire, Sat 4th May.

Reg V44TET or possibly TET44V ???? -


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

AJL44 said:


> Just seen a dark blue.......wait for it.....V8 Phaeton travelling North through the Tyne Tunnel. Time was 16:20. Plate was T8 CBE.
> 
> If it's anyone here (I don't think there are any other V8 owners here though) I was the bloke in the silver one who flashed you in when you were joining the tunnel entrance and followed you through.
> 
> ...


I saw this car again yesterday (8th May 2018) at noon driving past Tyne Dock in south Shields. I was directly behind you in my silver V8!! It took off along the B1302 towards Boldon.


----------



## dragonxpress (Apr 20, 2016)

I saw 3 in and around M60/M62 last week - one had Dutch plates on it though so guessing he was a visitor


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Black VW Phaeton in Boston, MA today parked in front of the restaurant Bar Bould on Boylston Street in Back bay near the Prudential. Had Patriots Plates.


----------



## Elliot-Lowndes (Sep 6, 2015)

Two in as many days for me. A black one parked up at Bassetts Pole McDonalds last night - number plate was N1 GOS. 

And a silver one just now, coming off the bottom of the Orbital in Cannock heading West up the A5. Couldn’t see the plate through the traffic.


----------



## pgoober (Jan 4, 2009)

*Hello to Metallic Brown Phaeton south of Chicago*

I was on an epic roundabout from Chicago to St Louis, to Columbia, MO and back to Chicago. Just south of Chicago I laid on my horn to say hello waiting to hear it...not realizing the stereo volume prevented me from hearing it. 
Thanks for the mello hi back.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Two this week so far:

Yet another Phaeton in South Shields passing Tyne Dock travelling in the direction of the Tyne Tunnel on Monday 4th June at 12:55 which was a silver LWB - didn't catch the engine type as it was too far away.

Shiny black Phaeton yesterday 5th June at 10:15 on the A697 in the Weldon/Longframlington area. I was in a silver Vectra estate and flashed the lights.


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Early UK V8 - Montrose*

Wow, not only did I spot one of 14 V8s left in the UK - this was either the earliest or second earliest surviving one! There's only two left from 2003 and a reg lookup confirms this was a 2003 rather than an early 2004. Given it was only launched in the UK in December 2003 this could even be the first registered, or certainly one of the very first.

Spotted on the evening of Saturday 23rd June on the High Street, Montrose.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

TheWhale said:


> Wow, not only did I spot one of 14 V8s left in the UK - this was either the earliest or second earliest surviving one! There's only two left from 2003 and a reg lookup confirms this was a 2003 rather than an early 2004. Given it was only launched in the UK in December 2003 this could even be the first registered, or certainly one of the very first.


And looks in good nick from this angle too! Very encouraging.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Phaeton on Dutch plates joining the A19 northbound from the Royal Quays slip road, so presumably just off the boat, at 09:35 this morning. I was going to opposite way in my V8.


----------



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

Two Black Phaeton's seen. One MY 2010 as a taxi in Rye with the plate 3 RYE and the other MY 2005 outside the Black Lion in Appledore. Both 3.0 TDI


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

Black SWB that I think was a GP3 (just half-glimpsed the headlights before it went behind the armco) travelling on the northbound A90 at Temple of Fiddes / about 5 miles south of Stonehaven at the back of 7pm on Sat 4th August.

I was in the black GP0 on the southbound, looking over to verify your Phaeton C-pillar above the armco...

John


----------



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

2007 (57) Black sighted on M20 Junction 10 roundabout pulled up next to me around 17:30 yesterday but didn't see me sat next to him in mine! Only caught a glimpse of the back so not sure on engine. Turned onto the M20 Folkestone-bound.


----------



## Raven23c (Apr 8, 2016)

I was following a very shiny black Phaeton at 8am this morning (Tues 21st Aug) on The Avenue between Seaton Sluice and Seaton Delaval. Reg number starting with N3


----------



## Raven23c (Apr 8, 2016)

A black 2012 (62) plate Phaeton parked in Tynemouth village centre this afternoon (Fri 24th Aug) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm sure this is the same black one I've seen around the area of late. Several Phaeton's seem to flit about between Blyth-ish area and Tynemouth fairly regularly. 

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Very shiny black Phaeton seen in Whitley Bay driving towards the town centre past Deep Blue diving shop at 10:55 this morning. Private plate I was going the other way in a silver Vectra estate and flashed the lights at you.

Presumably the ones which me and others have seen around the area of late?


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Aberdeen, 8th Sept*

I'd just commented to my mate, whose mind had been blown by my Phaeton when I chauffeured him from the train station, that Audis were everywhere in Aberdeen but that there was [as far as I knew] only one Phaeton. Then what did I spot literally two corners away...

A lovely Cocou Grey (my joint favourite Phaeton colour) 3.2 on Frederick Street, Aberdeen at 3pm on Sat 8th September, and still there at 5 pm. 










John


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Now that is a pleasant colour that goes well with the wheels. In fact a very nicely presented P.

I'm quite conservative when it comes to wheels, but I have to say that those do set off the shape and update the look.

Chris


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I stumbled across a black Phaeton on Romanian plates parked on the north side of Square Marguerite in Brussels at about 0800 this morning.... I'll be surprised if it belongs to anybody in the forum....


----------



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

Black GP3 spotted at 5:45pm yesterday driving on the A2070 into Ashford.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Silver SWB 3 litre diesel Phaeton with Helios wheels on Beach Road in Tynemouth seen about 10 minutes ago (noon). Headed up to Billy Mill then along the Coast road towards Newcastle. 

Reg ended YLK - not one I recall seeing round here before. 

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice black GP3 on Belgian plates in the car park of the Warwick Hilton, Warwick, today.


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*3.2 SWB Moonlight Blue / Sunny Beige*

Spotted at Dundee Kingsway West Retail Park on the afternoon of 23rd December. I stopped to nip into Tesco and when I came back to my car there was two of them.

I approached mine from behind and didn't spot yours until I got in to start mine and then saw it facing me. I genuinely found myself thinking for a split second 'Oh, that's my car there so whose car have I just got into?' :facepalm::laugh:



















John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi John - I know that feeling. It's almost surreal when you see another Phaeton, they are so rare. My first two were silver, which is probably the most common colour I believe - so most of the others I saw were also silver. Current one is white, so the feeling of "that's my car!" has reduces slightly... and I guess I'm having even less sightings of them in the wild now....

Mike


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Spotted as well now...*

Hi Mike,

That's so true. And if the Phaeton could be any more special, its scarcity makes it that bit more so. An unusual colour for the model, like yours, is then as special as it gets 

Funnily enough, I got spotted myself not long after by a presumably non-forum Phaeton-spotter (or maybe the post is still upcoming...). I was staying over in Pitlochry to see relatives and mid-way through getting ready on Christmas morning I was idly looking down from the first floor kitchen of the flat I was staying in, onto the street where I was parked. Ok, it was to admire my Phaeton. A group of Chinese tourists were going between their coach and the nearby high street and I saw one guy stop in front of my car and take several photos of it! 

Had I been quicker off the mark I would have got a photo of the encounter myself, and had I not been on the first floor I would have nipped out for a chat with him...

John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

*Last sighting of 2018?*

Was overtaken by a pre-GP3 Phaeton, going west on the M65 around Houghton at about 1615 yesterday. Anybody here?


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

wasn't me, i was sat drinking beer at the time... 

You haven't seen my new(to me) one have you Mike?


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

entwisi said:


> wasn't me, i was sat drinking beer at the time...
> 
> You haven't seen my new(to me) one have you Mike?


It did cross my mind it might be you... I didn't spot it quickly enough to see the plate... and yes, you're right.. I don't know what you've now got. Silver??

M


----------



## entwisi (Feb 19, 2013)

GP1, dark blue with dark tint rear windows. wearing my Inspiration alloys at the min. Will try and get a piccy uploaded and linked..


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Campanella White / Cornsilk Beige, Aberdeen*

Were it not a 61-reg I'd be wondering if you'd been up in my neck of the woods Mike 

Spotted on Marischal Street, Aberdeen on the evening of 2nd January...










John


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi John - thanks for the picture of my near twin... mine now sits on 17" inspirations, and is LWB... but I don't think I've ever seen another white one in GB.


----------



## CallumCarr (Oct 15, 2018)

*2013 gp3 3.0 v6 tdi*

I spotted this GP3 in Ashford today at a local supermarket. Anyone on here?

I was going to park next to it but the white Skoda got there just before me! Mine is hiding in the background


----------



## CallumCarr (Oct 15, 2018)

*Silver Phaeton*

Spotted a silver Phaeton driving in the opposite direction to me in Gillingham, Kent on Friday evening. 

Since owning my one, I seem to be seeing more around than ever!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Pre-facelift black Phaeton in Ramsbottom Station car park this morning around 0840. Private plate. Anyone here?

M


----------



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

I met this guy before Callum, he's not on the forums and doesn't seem like as big an enthusiast as a lot of us.

I parked next to him a few months back and got out of my Phaeton as he was walking over to his. At first he didn't even realise mine was a Phaeton as it wasn't the facelift model he has, but I tried to make the most of my first actual wild encounter with another owner. The conversation played out something like....
Me: "Ahh nice Phaeton, that's the new model right? I've got the older generation *gesture to my car*
Him: "Yeah its nice isn't it"
Me: "I really love it, what's yours the 3.0 TDI too?"
Him: "Yeah fkin Juicy mate innit" *drove off*

.....Juicy.....


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

GuyPaddick said:


> I met this guy before Callum, he's not on the forums and doesn't seem like as big an enthusiast as a lot of us.
> 
> I parked next to him a few months back and got out of my Phaeton as he was walking over to his. At first he didn't even realise mine was a Phaeton as it wasn't the facelift model he has, but I tried to make the most of my first actual wild encounter with another owner. The conversation played out something like....
> Me: "Ahh nice Phaeton, that's the new model right? I've got the older generation *gesture to my car*
> ...


Haha love it. I still see a few around the states. I'll post some photos when I do. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

n968412L said:


> Pre-facelift black Phaeton in Ramsbottom Station car park this morning around 0840. Private plate. Anyone here?
> 
> M


And again today. Wonder if it's every Monday. I must find out who you are!


----------



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

Leave a note on his car!

Interestingly, the talk of the Phaeton got me into a business meeting today. I work for a large UK bank in the Commercial sector, so lending and supporting a banking relationship to small and medium sized businesses. We have a customer (I can't name due to Data Protection) who deal in hypercars. It's a very strange prospect being in an askew area of town, the last place you'd expect to see a forecourt of McLarens, Rolls Royces, A Delorean with the full Back To The Future package and a Lamborghini Countach.

We'd been struggling to get a meeting in with this customer, we wanted to get infront of him to see where we can assist and really just to build a relationship, as we've never actually met him. I checked on their website today and noticed they have a GP0 W12 Phaeton for sale. I put a call in and spoke to the MD. The conversation wasn't going too far so I mentioned that I saw they had a Phaeton in and that I drove one myself, and that was the clincher.

This was his personal car for some time and we spoke for a good 10 minutes about our cars, options, stories, just had a fantastic conversation about it. By the end, he was more than happy to get a meeting booked in and when I finally hung up the manager and I were in absolute awe that that actually worked.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

GuyPaddick said:


> By the end, he was more than happy to get a meeting booked in and when I finally hung up the manager and I were in absolute awe that that actually worked.


Well done!


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Phaeton seen less than 5 minutes ago driving into Tynemouth from North Shields direction. Private reg starting "PAG" , I believe. Think i've seen this one a few times. I was in in W12 going the other way and gave you a flash!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## allaheadfull (Jul 8, 2017)

well it's not mine, as it's in the garage having the battery drain issues sorted.....


----------



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

allaheadfull said:


> well it's not mine, as it's in the garage having the battery drain issues sorted.....


Mines in the garage too, they put a new battery in 2 weeks ago, still have the car, and I'm quite sure the new battery is now flat as they left the side lights on... Yay


----------



## allaheadfull (Jul 8, 2017)

GuyPaddick said:


> Mines in the garage too, they put a new battery in 2 weeks ago, still have the car, and I'm quite sure the new battery is now flat as they left the side lights on... Yay


They have replaced some replays, will post exactly what they found, when I get it back - hopefully tomorrow..


----------



## arthurgodsake (Nov 26, 2010)

Blimey. Having not seen another Phaeton in the wild for ages, last night I spotted a silver 58 plate one with what looked like blacked out windows on the M3 going north near Eastleigh. I was in mine.
Tim


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

Silver GP3 spotted on the northbound A9 between the Cromarty Bridge and Alness at about half 2 on 10th March. Nicest wheels of the trip up to that point were an A8 D2 and an E30 Beemer but I think we now have a winner...

John


----------



## CallumCarr (Oct 15, 2018)

*The Official &quot;Was that you?&quot; Phaeton Spotted Thread*

GP1/2 Phaeton spotted at about 5pm yesterday: M20 Junction 10 in Ashford


----------



## GuyPaddick (Jun 20, 2018)

Had a nice pic of mine and Ray's, the owner of the Black Lion in Appledore, Kent.

https://m.imgur.com/rAhXUGq


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

Black GP0 spotted going east on Westburn Road, Aberdeen at about half 11 yesterday morning. It had the number plate M33 YUK, which would seem more appropriate on the front bumper of any model in the current Lexus range...


----------



## CallumCarr (Oct 15, 2018)

5.0 V10 in Ashford, Kent (UK) the other day. Registration plate is apparently Hungarian.

Looked like it was a nice spec with individual interior.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

CallumCarr said:


> 5.0 V10 in Ashford, Kent (UK) the other day. Registration plate is apparently Hungarian.
> 
> Looked like it was a nice spec with individual interior.


First time I've ever seen roof bars on a Phaeton!

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElSmoko (Feb 10, 2019)

AJL44 said:


> First time I've ever seen roof bars on a Phaeton!


I've only ever seen it once before. Apparently it's only possible on the SWB models, which is what I have. I really want to find some for a sensible price, but no luck so far.

On the topic of this thread though, I've gone months now without seeing another Phaeton. Last one I saw was a well used black 2009 up at Heathrow T5 long stay back in February!


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes. My LWB doesn't have the slots for them but my SWB does. In fact, I'm not completely sure that they were fitted to the SWB for its entire production run? I think it may only be the early ones. 

Sent from my BBB100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElSmoko (Feb 10, 2019)

AJL44 said:


> I'm not completely sure that they were fitted to the SWB for its entire production run? I think it may only be the early ones.


I've got a 2008 on a UK 58 registration, and mine has the roof slots. Although I've not worked out how to open the little plastic covers to access them!


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

ElSmoko said:


> I've got a 2008 on a UK 58 registration, and mine has the roof slots. Although I've not worked out how to open the little plastic covers to access them!


I think from memory they open with a little tool that comes with the roof rack. But it's only a thin flat probe - like a feeler gauge. A tiny screwdriver would probably work. I think they are hinged on the inboard side - so you flick them open from the outside edge. I owned a set for a few years... but never used them in anger. Just put them one once to check they were all there etc. I bought them off a forum member... and sold them on to a forum member. No use with a long wheelbag.

I think all SWBs have them - from start to end of production run.

Regards

M


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

3.0 V6 TDI LWB registered just on the GP1/GP2 changeover period. I didn't venture close enough to notice it being an LWB but that's what the reg lookup says. Spotted in the haar of Stonehaven Harbour car park at 1pm yesterday.










Here it is framed by another Phaeton's C-pillar and boot 










John


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Northbrook IL, USA: spotted this W12.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## docwra (Aug 24, 2017)

A friend spotted a Dark Grey GP0 in Cambridge last week, I then saw what might be the same car on a driveway on Hills Road - anyone?

He was so surprised he banged his phone out and took a pic for me! :laugh:


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

*The Official &quot;Was that you?&quot; Phaeton Spotted Thread*



TheWhale said:


> Silver GP3 spotted on the northbound A9 between the Cromarty Bridge and Alness at about half 2 on 10th March. Nicest wheels of the trip up to that point were an A8 D2 and an E30 Beemer but I think we now have a winner...
> 
> John


Would look like this one. On my way North.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

JCJ said:


> Would look like this one. On my way North.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, looks even nicer stationary


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

Black GP3 with reg MW60KWV travelling North on the A696 at 10 past 1 yesterday. I was in the black GP0 behind you for a couple of miles before you turned off, getting my mate to take a photo of you...










John


----------



## docwra (Aug 24, 2017)

Anyone live in Le Mans, France?










Mine is in the foreground stickered up, the other one was French and very nice indeed 

Also, does anyone keep a fancy car in an undisclosed storage facility near Cambridge? I also keep a car there and saw your silver GP3? there the other day


----------



## plastech (May 3, 2006)

*Le mans*

No but I was over at week end ,A2BOX reg


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

plastech said:


> No but I was over at week end ,A2BOX reg


Still globetrotting Tony? Good to see a post from you. I see from your details that you've flit back north from Tewksbury


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

Black GP3 3.0 TDI parked on Midstocket Road, Aberdeen on the evening of Thursday 4th into Friday morning, but gone by that evening:










John


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*Black GP3, Ballater*

Black 62-reg GP3 parked on your driveway in Ballater, spotted on Sunday 8th September.

I would hazard a guess that there is only one black 62-reg GP3 Phaeton in a town with a 1,500 population so safer to just say you know where you live…

That’s the second birthday in a row I’ve spotted someone else’s Phaeton 

John


----------



## Ceylon (May 15, 2019)

Think there might be a few owners in my area as I spotted a black Phaeton coming down Redhill at about 17:30 today and saw another down my local (Railway inn, Sandford) about a month ago! Anyone on here?


----------



## CallumCarr (Oct 15, 2018)

Silver GP0-2 was driving behind me on Chatham Hill, Chatham, Kent yesterday.

Hello if you're on here :wave:


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*One of the first ever RHD Phaetons*

Really nice Nocturne Aubergine / Sunny Beige debadged 3.2 with OV03GGJ reg, travelling along Polwarth Grove, Edinburgh on Christmas Eve around 1pm.

My understanding is that the last 3 letters in the current UK registration system move in sequence, for a given area and age identifier. The press W12 used in Auto Express's (ridiculous) review in May 2003 was OV03GHA, so this 3.2 was not only first owned and run by Volkswagen UK but registered even earlier than that W12. Both are the same colour in and out as AJL44's press W12.

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/volkswagen/phaeton/15499/volkswagen-phaeton-w12

It drove past a black 06 Phaeton pointing out of a driveway on Polwarth Gardens about 20 seconds earlier in its journey 

John


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

My W12 is currently registered as OW03 LYP which it got a few months after it's first registration. It's first reg, however, was W12 VWW. It is an April 2003 car. The TG slot was done in, I think, June. The Auto Express car is also an April 2003 so slightly predates the 3.2 you saw. I'm sure that you are correct in the way in which the numbers are generated but that doesn't necessarily mean they are issued to vehicles in the same way. I have never bought a new car but I recall many, many years ago being in a dealership with someone buying a new car (possibly my mother or uncle or someone) and that the dealer had a list of numbers allocated to them so you could pick the one you wanted on your new car. This would mean that a number could be allocated in a month after it was issued. Not sure if it still happens like that or whether it did in 2003.



That 3.2 is possibly one of, or perhaps _the_, first Phaeton delivered to a UK customer. VW's press fleet seemed all to be W12's and the only other engine available was the 3.2 V6 unit. I'm sure when I checked at howmanyleft.com that there were potentially only four W12's in the UK in 2003; three were registered in 2003 and one shows as being registered in 2002 - perhaps this was one used for official testing or DVLA approval or something? I'm not sure if any private individual got a W12 in 2003 as I'm sure that mine went to a dealer as a demo after its press duties and remained there for some months. The others probably did as well.


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

I know it's early in the year to say that I've not seen another Phaeton all year.... but it's made me realise I've not seen one in the wild for probably over six months....


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black 3.0 diesel spotted on the road behind the Metro Centre in Gateshead last Saturday the 16th May. Plate was RAY 415. I was behind you in my V8 and turned off at the roundabout towards Costco.


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*W12 LWB, Aberdeen*

W12 LWB GP1 in Tarantella pearl parked near a backstreet garage behind Union Square, Aberdeen last night so perhaps booked in there for a tyre and to get the driver mirror folding electrically again...


















Here's how it would look if instead of Performance rims it had Innovations 










John


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

*V6 TDI gone camping*

...and now a silver 3.0 V6 TDI parked at Greenhillock Glamping on Fri 24th and Sat 25th July:



















John


----------



## BlackhawkTDI (Jul 8, 2020)

Any Phaetons in the Pacific NW area?


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lowered Phaeton in a Pearlescent White sort of colour with black alloys and dark windows seen at 16:28 today on the A1058 Coast Road at the Billy Mill junction going east towards Tynemouth. Car was in the right hand lane so waiting to turn right towards North Shields when I passed in my W12. No engine identifier (or model badge) on the boot.


----------



## Dr Wood (Jul 1, 2014)

Not me but glad to see someone is spotting them around the coast, I've been on here for years and always hope I get spotted!

Just got back from my mates body shop in Shiremoor to see the one he picked up this week, mines a black 58 plate, I'll be listening out for your V8 or W12, still never seen or heard either in the flesh!


----------



## Dr Wood (Jul 1, 2014)

n968412L said:


> I think from memory they open with a little tool that comes with the roof rack. But it's only a thin flat probe - like a feeler gauge. A tiny screwdriver would probably work. I think they are hinged on the inboard side - so you flick them open from the outside edge. I owned a set for a few years... but never used them in anger. Just put them one once to check they were all there etc. I bought them off a forum member... and sold them on to a forum member. No use with a long wheelbag.
> 
> I think all SWBs have them - from start to end of production run.
> 
> ...


Mike?

It might have been me you sold them to, I bought some off a forum member, they even delivered them to my office in person!

I can vouch that they are indeed hard to find, took me ages to install the first couple of times for fear of damaging the car but now I've got it down to about 10 minutes. I find it best to use a plastic tool to lever them off, push down a little and a gap appears, stick the lever in and pop them open.

Definitely handy although I never liked how high they are (or what they do to MPG).


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

Dr Wood said:


> Mike?
> 
> It might have been me you sold them to, I bought some off a forum member, they even delivered them to my office in person!
> 
> ...


Yes that was/is me  Can't have been that long ago - I've not had the LWB that long.... well... 4 years. Gosh. Time flies.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Dr Wood said:


> Not me but glad to see someone is spotting them around the coast, I've been on here for years and always hope I get spotted!
> 
> Just got back from my mates body shop in Shiremoor to see the one he picked up this week, mines a black 58 plate, I'll be listening out for your V8 or W12, still never seen or heard either in the flesh!


Is yours occasionally parked just off the Broadway opposite the little Sainsbury's?


----------



## JCJ (Nov 26, 2013)

n968412L said:


> Yes that was/is me  Can't have been that long ago - I've not had the LWB that long.... well... 4 years. Gosh. Time flies.


Hi Mike, glad you still have your car - no more corrosion? Miss my old car occasionally, but then remember all the stress it caused me over the years. Cheers, John


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

JCJ said:


> Hi Mike, glad you still have your car - no more corrosion? Miss my old car occasionally, but then remember all the stress it caused me over the years. Cheers, John
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi John - good question about corrosion. Last time I washed it (about two months ago since the local water company started bleating about possible shortages etc) I was suspicious of a tiny bump on the trailing edge of one of the doors. But it might just be my brain seeing problems where there aren't any... but I'll be looking hard again the next time. It's coming up to six years old - so if there were going to be more problems I guess I'd expect to see them soon.

Feels a bit funny to be participating in a car forum right now - being able to work from home 100%, and having no relatives to visit anywhere... I've only driven it I think 3 times in four months. Just to thoroughly warm it up, turns the wheels etc.....

Hope you're all OK.

Regards

M


----------



## Dr Wood (Jul 1, 2014)

AJL44 said:


> Is yours occasionally parked just off the Broadway opposite the little Sainsbury's?


No I'm in Whitley Bay.

Pre COVID it would be parked up in London but these days it's sat on my drive mostly. 



Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceylon (May 15, 2019)

Saw a nice looking 59 plate Phaeton coming down into Winscombe (Somerset) yesterday. I was in the blue RX7 waiting at the lights. 

Very tidy looking GP2 Phaeton!


----------



## CallumCarr (Oct 15, 2018)

TheWhale said:


> W12 LWB GP1 in Tarantella pearl parked near a backstreet garage behind Union Square, Aberdeen last night so perhaps booked in there for a tyre and to get the driver mirror folding electrically again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed this looks like a LWB but has no sunroof - I didn’t think that was possible?

Also I stand corrected if it’s SWB - I cant be sure from the photo


----------



## veedub00 (Mar 31, 2000)

Spotted at my local parts store. My first spot since I got my car!


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black Phaeton on a private plate beginning with a "B" spotted southbound on the A1 Western Bypass through the roadworks and across the Tyne at 13:20 today. I passed you in a blue Subaru Outback.


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

CallumCarr said:


> I just noticed this looks like a LWB but has no sunroof - I didn’t think that was possible?
> 
> Also I stand corrected if it’s SWB - I cant be sure from the photo


Hi Callum,

Gosh, you're right too - no sunroof. It was an LWB and like you I was certain they all had sunroofs as standard so perhaps Volkswagen UK (as per the Oxfordshire number plate) had the purchasing power to demand a bespoke bodyshell should clothe their W12?

John


----------



## TheWhale (May 22, 2017)

Silver GP3 with a reg ending in DFL heading north on King Street, Aberdeen last Sunday, 24th, at 2pm.

John


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Black "08" reg Phaeton 3.0 diesel heading north on the A19. Left at the new fly-over at Testo's at 17:54 today. You passed me in my blue Subaru outback just before the speed reduction for the roadworks.


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

Yesterday - Friday 16th July 2021 saw a black 3 litre diesel Phaeton at around 13:40 travelling south on the A 19 at the Testo's roadworks - you passed me on the new fly-over. The private reg appeared to suggest a surname, not dissimilar to my own.

Edit; wow, I'd forgotten my previous post. Maybe the same car but I don't think so.


----------



## Dr Wood (Jul 1, 2014)

Not me but I'm close, north side of the a19 and a 58 plate.

Didn't realise there were any members of this forum anywhere near me. 

I'll keep me eye out...

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Black 07 plate going like the clappers on the M6 southbound near Carlisle. You passed us in our silver Phaeton. Saw you looking and I would have waved but only had a nanosecond to do so


----------



## AJL44 (Mar 23, 2015)

After not seeing another Phaeton for months now I've seen two in less than 24 hours.

First was yesterday, 4th November, a black Phaeton traveling east on the A1058 Coast Road in North Tyneside at about 16:25. Reg ending "WES" and it left at the Silverlink (A19) exit. 

The second was today, black car again but not the same one, about 09:20 on the A19 travelling south over the river wear near Sunderland. 

I was in a blue Outback on both occasions.


----------

